# Louie XIII OG in Dual Monster Plant System (3rd Scrog)



## lordjin (Jul 18, 2012)

Well hello, Kiddies! Yes, it's that time again!





[video=youtube;ZzlgJ-SfKYE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzlgJ-SfKYE[/video]
I certainly do apologize for keeping you waiting, but the conditions have to be just so...





both in the cab and in my life.





So I'm quite happy to announce that Louie XIII, one of my favorite smokes, is up at bat.





I gotta tell ya, Progressive Options was NOT what I was expecting.





Weird and very cool place. Felt like I was in a scene from Robocop. Seriously, there was a receptionist seated at a glass desk. She welcomed me and gave me the usual clipboard of paperwork to fill out for a new patient, copied my rec and id, and instructed me to enter a nearby door. Inside was a concrete bunker of sorts with a high counter with a computer monitor on it. Behind me a leather waiting couch next to a cheesy fake marijuana tree. What was cool, though, was what looked like a bomb shelter window looking directly into one of their active mother areas. Pretty cool live ganja 'terrarium' type look. Dude took fuckin' forever, but he was spending all that time picking out healthy cuts which I very much appreciated.

You totally get the sense that this is a place for serious growers and not novices. Absolutely no indication of cannabis of any kind on its outer facade. Just the unit number in a very nondescript little business park in the middle of fucking nowhere. You would never know what it was. No sign, no nothing. Only people who know exactly what they're doing go there. Pretty cool.

So here we go again, Ladies and Germinators. Starting up the blog for the really juicy stuff, too. So be on the lookout for that. 

Peace.


----------



## 2easy (Jul 18, 2012)

subbed........

i have seen some nice louie grows. very jealous that ones not available in my country


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 18, 2012)

Subbed to see this grow.. Been hearing alot about the Lou cut..


----------



## lordjin (Jul 18, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Subbed to see this grow.. Been hearing alot about the Lou cut..





2easy said:


> subbed........
> 
> i have seen some nice louie grows. very jealous that ones not available in my country


Thanks, gents. You know I'll do my best to make it a decent show.

Edit:
The clone-tender said that I just missed the last of the rooted SFV, but he recommended these beauties instead. It was between this, Skywalker, and Tahoe again. The Tahoe clones looked good, so it was tempting, but the Louie's smell really caught my attention.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 18, 2012)

nice choice  you lucky yanks


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 18, 2012)

That Louie looks dank I'm hoping I get some buds like that


----------



## lordjin (Jul 18, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> nice choice  you lucky yanks


Whoa, them trichs be challenging me...


----------



## AzCannaMan (Jul 18, 2012)

Im in! 

I christen the a drama free grow zone! Thug gangster hackers - Stay the hell out! LOL!!!!!!


----------



## lordjin (Jul 18, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Im in!
> 
> I christen the a drama free grow zone! Thug gangster hackers - Stay the hell out! LOL!!!!!!


I'm stroking my talisman.

My cat! My cat! What?


----------



## curly604 (Jul 18, 2012)

sweet man im subbed ride thoslike some nice cuts  , im just about to start my scrog too ant wait


----------



## lordjin (Jul 18, 2012)

curly604 said:


> sweet man im subbed ride thoslike some nice cuts  , im just about to start my scrog too ant wait


I'm gonna ride 'em like the nasty little bitches in heat they are.


----------



## curly604 (Jul 18, 2012)

lol i had a bit of a typo issue but it kinda worked out haha


----------



## 2easy (Jul 18, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Im in!
> 
> I christen the a drama free grow zone! Thug gangster hackers - Stay the hell out! LOL!!!!!!


ah nuts! well guess ill be off then lol


----------



## Mohican (Jul 18, 2012)

LordJin is back - Wow! Look at how clean and shiny it all is! 

I have been out in the dirt and bugs for the last three hours. I love the results but I just want to make indoor magic like you and FlowaMasta 

Subbed and lighting one up 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Jul 18, 2012)

curly604 said:


> lol i had a bit of a typo issue but it kinda worked out haha


I like you, curly.



2easy said:


> ah nuts! well guess ill be off then lol


Gangsters and thugs welcome.



Mohican said:


> LordJin is back - Wow! Look at how clean and shiny it all is!
> 
> I have been out in the dirt and bugs for the last three hours. I love the results but I just want to make indoor magic like you and FlowaMasta
> 
> ...


Ah, nothing like gettin' down on your knees in the dirt, communing with nature. Lighting bowl after bowl myself.

You'll have indoor magic.


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Jul 19, 2012)

Subbed up. Cant wait to see how the Louie turns out. I'm glad you liked PO  very trippy place ba ha


----------



## 323cheezy (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice choice,,, PO gots the real louie.. hope u dont mind im subbed..
I shud know i gave it too them..lol,,jk,,, i know youl do them justice!


----------



## North40Farmer (Jul 19, 2012)

I'll follow this.....


----------



## lordjin (Jul 19, 2012)

Bird Gymnastics said:


> Subbed up. Cant wait to see how the Louie turns out. I'm glad you liked PO  very trippy place ba ha





323cheezy said:


> Nice choice,,, PO gots the real louie.. hope u dont mind im subbed..
> I shud know i gave it too them..lol,,jk,,, i know youl do them justice!





North40Farmer said:


> I'll follow this.....


Thanks, gents. And thanks for turning me on to that place, 323cheezy.


----------



## AlohaKid (Jul 19, 2012)

Did you notice if they had any Purple strains in stock? Thx.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 19, 2012)

AlohaKid said:


> Did you notice if they had any Purple strains in stock? Thx.


Good Lord, now you gonna ask me that? It was all pretty much a blur, and since I'm only interested in OG's I didn't notice much else in detail. I did see rack after rack of beautiful rooted cuts, though, some with reservation names on them.

They change stock on Wed I believe, so it's a good idea to call ahead if you're looking for something specific.

edit:
Oh! They had a very purple XXX (Headband x Bubba I think?), which looked good. But I'm not sure if that's purple enough for you.

edit2:
Clone-tender also mentioned that Skywalker is a Tahoe/Tahoe cross. Anyone have thoughts on this?


----------



## lordjin (Jul 19, 2012)

Do you have Olympics fever yet? Me neither... until I saw top Aussie hurdler, Michelle Jenneke, that is.

Watch her do a cute little dance before destroying the competition. I mean, look at Michelle's body. Them other chicks don't stand a chance.
[video=youtube;-qhR0Ie64PI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qhR0Ie64PI&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 19, 2012)

NEEEEEIIIIGGGHHHHHHHH. BBRRRRHHHHHHH BRRHHHHHH..... thats me wanting to mount her, for some reason after i seen her hair flick back before the race after that dance.....she got me goin hehe.

Go the aussies!! bouncing with horniness


----------



## lordjin (Jul 19, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> NEEEEEIIIIGGGHHHHHHHH. BBRRRRHHHHHHH BRRHHHHHH..... thats me wanting to mount her, for some reason after i seen her hair flick back before the race after that dance.....she got me goin hehe.
> 
> Go the aussies!! bouncing with horniness


I thought you might like that. Look at her fun, sexy confidence. She's really an inspiration. LOOOOOVE her body.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 19, 2012)

that might be an aussie thing  i mean her body  yes she is certainly confident! its like she knows shes going to floor them! shes just laughing it off, and off she bounces like a deer on heat


----------



## lordjin (Jul 19, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> that might be an aussie thing  i mean her body  yes she is certainly confident! its like she knows shes going to floor them! shes just laughing it off, and off she bounces like a deer on heat


She's taking the world by storm with those hips. She knows exactly what she's doing. Brilliant.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 19, 2012)

It would be nice if I could just go on and on about Michelle, but there is the grow to consider.

After about 21 or so hours of light at initial planting, they got a six hour darkness break.

Look at little Louie. Looking good.





But what's this? Big Louie has developed a little droop.





I've actually seen this happen before with my Platinum grow. It seems to occur with new clones every time I start a grow during hot weather. "But you're inside in a completely artificial, sealed environment!" I know, but somehow the plants just seem to know.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 20, 2012)

But tell me if this isn't a trip.
[video=youtube;c_JpRFTK-S4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_JpRFTK-S4&amp;feature=fvwrel&amp;NR=1[/video]
I'm sitting here still thinking "Street Fighter II" and fireballs. What the hell happened? Lol.


----------



## 2easy (Jul 20, 2012)

my moneys on this guy from china. second from the left watch him go

[video=youtube_share;BBFd36AAOhw]http://youtu.be/BBFd36AAOhw[/video]

also what is that game looks like streetfighter on crack i want it


----------



## lordjin (Jul 20, 2012)

2easy said:


> my moneys on this guy from china. second from the left watch him go
> 
> [video=youtube_share;BBFd36AAOhw]http://youtu.be/BBFd36AAOhw[/video]
> 
> also what is that game looks like streetfighter on crack i want it


Oh fuck, that made me laugh. Thanks!


----------



## lordjin (Jul 20, 2012)

Hey, let's all take a moment for the families in Aurora.

I've been saying how sick I am of these Batman movies all along.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 20, 2012)

It's boring clone situation time, but I'm gonna keep the daily update tradition going.

Little Louie truckin' but good. No sign of stress.





Now her big sister on the other hand... Still showing that "first planting sadness," but she's starting to cheer up.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Jul 20, 2012)

Yea.... Nice Jin! Good to see a new thread goin


----------



## lordjin (Jul 20, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Yea.... Nice Jin! Good to see a new thread goin


Thank you, sir. And I promise a switch to Canna on the next grow just for you. And I'm not gonna sit around next time.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 21, 2012)

good to hear man! i myself have just found a couple of white fly eggs again  just 2 , but sprayed the plant down with chilli and garlic with pyrethrum, trying a new product called beat the pest i think....at the moment my grow could go either way so i'm letting her do her natural thing for a little while, i have tied down the main stems, sprayed the plant, and now shes in darkness. If this inspection doesn't happen soon, i'm worried she could come anytime after so things are literally 50/50 for me now!

good luck Jin! sorry to bring my sort of crappy news here! but other than that if things do goto plan i'll have some fun with this girl, she's a bush n a half 

great looking clones Jin, i always get the droopy effect, the bigger the leaves the more of droop, as it's trying to make new legs i guess they use their energy to grow roots instead of holding up the leaves vigor. Anyhow superb health by any standards Jin! always a pleasure to watch.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 21, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> good to hear man! i myself have just found a couple of white fly eggs again  just 2 , but sprayed the plant down with chilli and garlic with pyrethrum, trying a new product called beat the pest i think....at the moment my grow could go either way so i'm letting her do her natural thing for a little while, i have tied down the main stems, sprayed the plant, and now shes in darkness. If this inspection doesn't happen soon, i'm worried she could come anytime after so things are literally 50/50 for me now!
> 
> good luck Jin! sorry to bring my sort of crappy news here! but other than that if things do goto plan i'll have some fun with this girl, she's a bush n a half
> 
> great looking clones Jin, i always get the droopy effect, the bigger the leaves the more of droop, as it's trying to make new legs i guess they use their energy to grow roots instead of holding up the leaves vigor. Anyhow superb health by any standards Jin! always a pleasure to watch.


Yeah, the droopy sadness when they're establishing roots is quite pathetic looking. You're exactly right. The little clone didn't droop because there was less overall plant matter to support. Hopefully I'll avoid those brown burn spots. I conditioned the hydroton extra thoroughly.

You mean you might have to shut down your current grow due to housing inspection?


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 21, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Yeah, the droopy sadness when they're establishing roots is quite pathetic looking. You're exactly right. The little clone didn't droop because there was less overall plant matter to support. Hopefully I'll avoid those brown burn spots. I conditioned the hydroton extra thoroughly.
> 
> You mean you might have to shut down your current grow due to housing inspection?


Yes i may have to shutdown, but wait and see  think positive and hope that they just leave it till next time!!


----------



## lordjin (Jul 21, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Yes i may have to shutdown, but wait and see  think positive and hope that they just leave it till next time!!


I'll sacrifice an extra chicken for you tonight... without the killing of the chicken part. I'd make a voodoo doll of the inspector if I knew what he/she looked like.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 21, 2012)

She may be drooping, but she's a growin'.

First planting:





Today's update:





1000w light in a sealed box. If you can keep it from frying your plants, it can't be beat.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 21, 2012)

Photo retouching. Everyone and their dog does it now. Model Mayhem has been overrun by "Photo Retouchers." These people are the lowest on the totem pole. They're not photographers, they're not models, and they're not stylists. So what are they? They're people who have spent too much time with Photoshop, preying on the poor photographers who don't know how to do it themselves.

Here's a typical example of a photo retoucher's work. This guy calls himself Faded Focus.





He's actually one of the better ones as he pays attention to retaining the natural appearance of human skin.





He did a pretty good job of turning a pretty cheesy photo into something much better.





But I think he could have fixed her teeth.

I don't know how well these guys do, but I've seen some pretty outrageous per image fees on some of these 'retouchers' pages.

Good thing I don't need their help.





Blemishes? What blemishes? But note how her pleasing pore structure and other natural skin textures (peach fuzz) have been retained. And I spend a lot of time retouching full bodies, not just faces. A whole 'nother dimension to retouching far more difficult than facial retouching.

You can actually drive yourself insane with retouching if you let the perfectionist in you run wild. The most challenging thing is knowing when to stop.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 21, 2012)

Look who's starting to get the spring back in her step... I mean stance. You know what that means. Rapid growth time.

Yesterday.





Today. Note how the larger drooping leaf woke up significantly, but the smaller leaf in the newer growth drooped. Trippy.





And little LuLu looking happy as can be.





Okay, so the next few days are crucial. Will I avoid the yellowing/burning with the thoroughly ph'd hydroton or not? Tune in and find out. I hope I'm not jinxing this, but I haven't had a yellow/spot free OG start in ages. These look very promising. Come on, Louie...

Edit:
I purposefully put little Louie in the spot that has produced the stronger plant in last four grows consecutively. I don't know why, but the spot on the left tends to produce the dominant plant with greater regularity. Who wants to bet that the smaller one will end up the stronger plant just like last grow?


----------



## 2easy (Jul 21, 2012)

i cant wait to see these girls get going im running buddha tahoe og by calli con which is supposedly louie XIII x tahoe og. i know you have experience with the tahoe so im interested in how this goes


----------



## lordjin (Jul 22, 2012)

2easy said:


> i cant wait to see these girls get going im running buddha tahoe og by calli con which is supposedly louie XIII x tahoe og. i know you have experience with the tahoe so im interested in how this goes


Buddha Tahoe, you say? How about posting some pics?


----------



## lordjin (Jul 22, 2012)

From Medical Marijuana Strains:
http://www.medicalmarijuanastrains.com/louis-xiii-og/





*Strain Name: *Louis XIII OG
*Grade:* high
*Type:* indica
*Looks:* light green, fluffy nugs
*Smell:* sweet, skunky.
*Taste:* sweet, light on the throat.
*Effects*: sleep
*Potency: * very strong
*Reviewed by:* dubako
*Good Strain For:* relaxing, going to bed
hillhurst meds
1757 hillhurst, los angeles, ca
This place was really cool because it had a FULL headshop attached to it. this was like a complete, one stop smoking emporium. the headshop had a crazy selection of glass and other knick knacks. i went into the little collective area where they have the medbox machine and smelled all the different strains. they all seemed really fresh and they had a nice variety of different tastes available. i ended up getting the louis xiii og which the guy told me was the top strain in the house. it was a really heavy indica with a nice, sweet OG taste. they also had some nice upper end edibles which were also in the medbox thing in this big refrigerated compartment. if all this is not enough reason to check this place out,its also kind of close to all about bread which is an awesome sandwich shop so thats another big plus.

Nuggetry Reviews:
http://reviews.nuggetry.com/buds/king-louis-xiii-og-from-barnies-greenery-tinatoker

[h=1]King Louis XIII OG From Barnies Greenery (TinaToker)[/h]Feb 24, 2012 Hybrid, A, 41-50, Body High, Cerebral, Strong, Medium, King Louie XIII (Hybrid)
Do you love Louis!? Check out this awesome strain from Barnies Greenery.







*Submitted By:* TinaToker (Member)
*Camera Used:* Panasonic Lumix 7.2 MP
*Name:* King Louis XIII OG
*From:* Barnies Greenery (Dispensary  Fontana)
*Grade:* A-
*Type:* Indica
*Price:* $15/gram, $45/eighth, $90/quarter, $175/half, $340/ounce
*Looks:* Right away, the appearance of Louis in the jar is what always catches my eyes, and this batch was NO exception to the TinaToker rule! Perfect little mini Christmas-tree shaped flowers. Each bud is truly a beauty to be adored! Kind of on the lighter green side, but there are plenty of milky trichomes surrounding each nug. Also, a very perfect manicure on these dense flowers.
*Smell:* Super pungent, crazy-strong, piney OG aroma. For the true Louis fans out there I would say that this is definitely a very traditional lovely Louis scent, and you wont be disappointed!!
*Taste:* This is some citrusy, sweet, pine, OG, flavor right here! Very consistent and smooth taste from the first rip to the last.
*Buzz Type:* As an good Indica should be, this stuff is really eye-ball grabbing and head squeezing. Followed by some very relaxing body relief for pain. If insomnia is what ails you, then definitely hit this up at night for a good nights rest. But dont get me wrong you can also partake in this flower all day long as well!
*Buzz Length:* Depending on your tolerance, I would say this is a moderately heavy Indica which produces a pretty decent length of highness, just not as long-lasting as Id like.
*Overall:* I would definitely recommend this strain to anyone out there in need of some mad flavor and a strong Indica. Only complaint, maybe one or two more flushes would have made this a solid "A" grade, but besides that its definitely an "A-." I have to hand it to the boys at Barnies they really know how to make a purchase for this collective! Besides all the patient-friendly daily deals they have some of the best customer service around! I received 4.3 grams of this luscious Louis for only a $45 donation! You just cant beat this deal with a stick




~Peace, Smoke and Toke Always, &#440;&#1244;&#439;~TinaToker~&#440;&#1244;&#439;


----------



## lordjin (Jul 22, 2012)

From Wiki:
*Louis XIII* (27 September 1601 &#8211; 14 May 1643) was a Bourbon monarch who ruled as King of France 1610 to 1643.

Louis was only nine years old when he succeeded his father. This extraordinary pressure led the young King to a 'soothing herb' brought to him by a band of roaming 'Holy Men.' He is thought to be one of the very first French pot-heads. Here he is in a rare portrait with something that looks suspiciously like cannabis. Historians still argue about what it could be.

Edit:
Historians further hypothesize that he would probably look like this if living in modern times:


----------



## AzCannaMan (Jul 22, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Look who's starting to get the spring back in her step... I mean stance. You know what that means. Rapid growth time.
> 
> Yesterday.
> 
> ...


Humidity shock? Whats the RH? 50%ish... actually maybe even just a bit more then gradually lower it a bit would be ideal right now. 

Lookin good Jin! Inspiring me to go make babies off my big Tahoe girl from PO right now!


----------



## lordjin (Jul 22, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Humidity shock? Whats the RH? 50%ish... actually maybe even just a bit more then gradually lower it a bit would be ideal right now.
> 
> Lookin good Jin! Inspiring me to go make babies off my big Tahoe girl from PO right now!


Honestly, I'm not quite sure myself. I'm never too humid. FM made the astute observation that it's because their strength is being taken up by root development. Makes sense as I've seen it before.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 22, 2012)

Comin' to life. I think the roots are starting to get going.











Patience, Kiddies. You know it always takes a few days for the fun to start.

Come on, babies. None of those ph spots this time.


----------



## 2easy (Jul 23, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Buddha Tahoe, you say? How about posting some pics?


its only young right now but i have a thread going, my sig is a link even though it doesn't look like one


----------



## AlohaKid (Jul 23, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Photo retouching. Everyone and their dog does it now. Model Mayhem has been overrun by "Photo Retouchers." These people are the lowest on the totem pole. They're not photographers, they're not models, and they're not stylists. So what are they? They're people who have spent too much time with Photoshop, preying on the poor photographers who don't know how to do it themselves.
> 
> Here's a typical example of a photo retoucher's work. This guy calls himself Faded Focus.
> 
> ...


we call it liquifying...


----------



## lordjin (Jul 23, 2012)

AlohaKid said:


> we call it liquifying...


Oh, you're a retoucher? Sorry for everything I said then. Lol.


----------



## jojo2002 (Jul 23, 2012)

subd bro.. i just picked up a louis 13


----------



## lordjin (Jul 23, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> subd bro.. i just picked up a louis 13


What? You mean from PO? Like just now?


----------



## lordjin (Jul 23, 2012)

Then these will work especially well for you.

These are not animated gifs! You've just done too many drugs! Lol.





















































I dig this one especially. There are no black dots!


----------



## lordjin (Jul 23, 2012)

Check it out! One of my co-workers was trapped in his apartment all day Saturday because a neighbor across the street had bombs strapped to his body!





Bomb squad and SWAT team showed up. Two SWAT snipers took position right outside his apartment!





Good thing it wasn't at my place. The clouds of weed smoke would have distracted them.





This one covered himself and his rifle with a tactical net to break up his outline. Cool.





The snipers even came into his apartment for water and bathroom breaks. Ah, life in sunny SoCal... Never a dull moment.


----------



## AlohaKid (Jul 23, 2012)

nahhh. a photographer. mostly equine events so not much retouching, but sometimes a girl wants a tummy tuck when pictured on her pony so i occasionally oblige


----------



## lordjin (Jul 23, 2012)

AlohaKid said:


> nahhh. a photographer. mostly equine events so not much retouching, but sometimes a girl wants a tummy tuck when pictured on her pony so i occasionally oblige


Ah, a fellow shutterbug. Didn't know that.

Horses are beautiful animals, but I'm scared shitless to get on one.


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jul 23, 2012)

Did the sniper bring his own chair, or just pull up the one that was sitting there?


----------



## lordjin (Jul 23, 2012)

Chipper Pig said:


> Did the sniper bring his own chair, or just pull up the one that was sitting there?


He totally just pulled up a lawn chair that happened to be there. Lol! He also asked for water and to take a whizz.

Edit:
No, I'm thinking he probably asked for the chair, and one of the tenants volunteered it? I can't imagine he would be carrying a folding chair along with his rifle bag up the stairs. But I'll have to ask my co-worker to be sure. The part about water and using the restroom is true, though. Must have been crazy seeing not one, but two paramilitary cops carrying sniper rifles going into your restroom, huh?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey LJ - Here are a couple updates of my Malawi clones:



Cloneville:














Big Clone:













I think these shots would look better with a mermaid tail 




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Jul 23, 2012)

I know this is kind of boring, but you know how I am with this daily update thing. I want you to feel like you're right here with me, watching the grow at every stage.

So at day 5 big Louie is really at the cusp of exploding. She's bounced back nicely from her droop, and the new growth is starting to size up rapidly. I should really photograph these in the morning as they're fully erect after many hours in the 'sun.' I'll snap a pic tomorrow morning to illustrate my point.





Little Louie a bit slower to react, but she's right there. I don't see any of the dreaded ph burn spots yet, and none of the severe yellowing of older growth. So far so good.





So I guess this should really be my best performance after all these grows, huh? Hope I don't fuck up. 

Grow before last it was PM. Last grow it was a mismatched pair. This is the one, kids. 

I made a promise at another forum that I wouldn't make any errors this time. Oh, the pressure. What have I done?

Edit:
I was shooting the previous photos with the flash on. Duh. Overkill. 1000w of MH does not need any assistance. Note how these look less washed out than the photos before them. Flash off. I won't do it again.


----------



## curly604 (Jul 23, 2012)

Looking nice Jin very healthy  how far your screen gonna be from your light?


----------



## lordjin (Jul 23, 2012)

curly604 said:


> Looking nice Jin very healthy  how far your screen gonna be from your light?


Thanks. As far as I can get it. It really depends on how the plants behave during stretch. We'll start moving into cooler weeks of weather as we approach flowering. That should help me with heat management.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 23, 2012)

Check out how pretty and perfect they were when I first got 'em.





And after the shock of being planted in the system from hell. I didn't really notice it until comparing with first planting pix. Check out how it's in shock, but the intense light forces it to grow. The overwhelming light is contributing greatly to shocking the tiny clone, but the poor thing can't help but grow under it. I'm pretty hard on new clones.





And the fact that the intensity of the light is forcing its new growth to size up without enough roots is forcing the little cutting to feed on its old leaf. I think of it as precise, early 'survival translocation.' And OG's always, and I mean always purple up at the stems from first planting (for me). Don't ask me why. I think it has something to do with shifting back to full veg mode. They come in greener, they purple up while establishing roots, and slowly lose it as they explode into adult vegetative growth. Fuck I'm a nerd.


----------



## planesofpaper (Jul 23, 2012)

sub'd good luck


----------



## lordjin (Jul 24, 2012)

planesofpaper said:


> sub'd good luck


Thanks, Stranger.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 24, 2012)

Big Louie. Five days flat.





Man, that just puts a smile on my face no matter how many times I see it.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 24, 2012)

she's got her first pube


----------



## AlohaKid (Jul 24, 2012)

You're inspiring me, I have been getting ready to start my next run, just looking for the perfect clones. Of course in my mind I want to run God's Gift and some Herojuana OG but acquiring those cuts is the problem. I will prolly go with Purple Kush which is at my usual spot and maybe a Tahoe or Louie. 

I really want to check out PO but they have been having so many problems in the last several months and their selection is really limited. Plus their clones always look really small, which is prolly cuz they sell out so fast. I would rather pick up a vigorous 6-8 incher than a little 3 inch baby. But if it comes to great genetics you gotta go for the quality not size of baby.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 24, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> she's got her first pube


Well put. If there's grass on the field, play ball.



AlohaKid said:


> You're inspiring me, I have been getting ready to start my next run, just looking for the perfect clones. Of course in my mind I want to run God's Gift and some Herojuana OG but acquiring those cuts is the problem. I will prolly go with Purple Kush which is at my usual spot and maybe a Tahoe or Louie.
> 
> I really want to check out PO but they have been having so many problems in the last several months and their selection is really limited. Plus their clones always look really small, which is prolly cuz they sell out so fast. I would rather pick up a vigorous 6-8 incher than a little 3 inch baby. But if it comes to great genetics you gotta go for the quality not size of baby.


That's so true. You might be surprised by the fact that I actually prefer smaller clones. I say this because when they go through the stress of establshing their roots in my hydroton-filled netpot, it's actually better if there is less plant matter above ground to support. But sure, having a big ol' honking clone with big white roots has its advantages, too. Lol.

Yeah, I would kill for some legit Herojuana clones. God's Gift is great too, but my shop's GG isn't the best I would say.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 24, 2012)

I've begun communicating with quite possibly the most beautiful woman in the world.





Melissa is one of those rare models that shines both in high fashion and nude glamour photography.





Here's a random iPhone shot of her with some other model in a bar. That's Melissa on the right in case you're blind.





And hey, Melissa is much, much more than some cutie from LA (She actually resides in Florida unfortunately). She's traveled the world and worked with the best and biggest in the business. A real jet-set-fashion-glamour-super-babe.





That's right. That's Melissa, the featured model in the great Arny Freytag's how-to book. Arny who? If you've ever jerked off to a Playboy in your life, you know his work.





I've never read this book as I get all my photography information from Bazooka Joe wrappers.... I've decided to make my own book with Melissa. She's finishing her tour of Prague and Iceland in mid-Oct, so we're talking about shooting late October or early November. This is gonna be my crowning achievement as a photographer... and quite possibly as a man.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 24, 2012)

Okay, so in terms of model type selection, I've been thinking about shooting a more runway/fashion type model who also does sexy nudes. Jackpot.











This is why I would never shoot Melissa with another model. It only works if they're equally hot. And where would I find that?





Melissa, as you can see, has a real runway body.











I'd be a fool to limit myself to one genre. I really love shooting straight girly softcore and nude figurative portraiture, but I've been thinking hard about moving my shooting experience more into the realm of fashion/design/beauty. Huge areas of commercial opportunities will open up for me with a strong fashion/beauty portfolio. In photographer's terms, It's kind of like the difference between stripping and being a dancer in a Broadway show.

















I usually don't get this excited about a model, but it's time to move up. 

Fake conversation:
Jin: "Hello, Mr. Freytag. I'm Jin"

Arny Freytag: "Who?"

Real conversation:




Jin: This will be my crowning achievement, Melissa. I plan to compile the work there into a large format photo book. I've been searching for the model to do this for some time and finally found you. You're the only model for this.




Melissa: Aww. I'll be happy to shoot this with you.

We will talk soon, k?

Best wishes



Melissa


----------



## lordjin (Jul 24, 2012)

So 20 year old Leanna Decker from small town West Virginia was recently crowned Playboy's 2012 Cyber Girl of the Year. Impressive. As you know, I only shoot natural boobs... and good redheads are next to impossible to find... but GREAT REDHEADS? When you find one, you do everything you can to shoot her. And that's what I've been working on for the past few days... getting Leanna Decker to shoot with me.





Do you have any idea how fucking hard it is to get an active Playboy model to shoot nude with you? How about the current Cyber Girl of the Year? Next to impossible. But I love a challenge.





Leanna actually did write me back, which is a compliment and an accomplishment in and of itself.





Nothing has been set yet, but we're talking.





When it comes to things I like, I always want the best.





And it doesn't get any better than this, does it?





I think so too. Working extra hard to get this one in front of my lens. Might be something of a process, but I'm hoping to shoot her near or at the same time as Melissa (above).





Some things are worth waiting for. Gosh, I should blog about this, huh?


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 24, 2012)

no it doesn't get any better than that! indeed. deeeeeeeelicious.

edit: oh yeah  little louie's are looking great


----------



## lordjin (Jul 24, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> no it doesn't get any better than that! indeed. deeeeeeeelicious.
> 
> edit: oh yeah  little louie's are looking great


Yeah, man. Leanna gets me hot and bothered BIG TIME. I do it all for you, FM.

Oh! Chrissy Marie is coming over this weekend to shoot again. I guess I'll just have to settle for that while I work on Leanna.





Who's better than Playboy? That's right. That photo of Leanna is nice, don't get me wrong. But notice how Chrissy's eyes just jump out and grab you a lot more in my photo? Whoop! Whoop! Poice!


----------



## lordjin (Jul 24, 2012)

Okay, so back to the model photography in a moment. Here's a brief intermission to check on the plants.





Big Louie is doing her thing downstairs.





Upstairs.





Little girl hangin' in there.





Reach for it, baby! Reach for it!


----------



## lordjin (Jul 24, 2012)

So I've been getting an overwhelming reaction at the Model Mayhem community since posting the work I did with Chrissy and Carly. Wow. Thanks, Mark III. Thanks, Paul C. Buff. These photographers worship me. And I get an almost 100 percent response rate from even the high-end models. Good, good... my plan is working. Oh, BTW, it doesn't hurt that the model who is now the official Model Mayhem logo is plastered naked all over my portfolio. (Thanks, Mosh.)





Anyway, despite what the title of this post suggests, this never happens to me. A photographer who also shot Carly wants me to critique his work. Here are his credentials:

EDUCATION INCLUDES: 
* Art Center College of Design, Photography/Art 
* El Camino College, Computer Info Systems, Art/Architecture studies 
* BS, U of U, Advertising/Journalism 
* UCLA, Communication Arts/Media & Advanced Language Arts studies 
* MA, CSUDH, Individiualized Emphasis in Visual Arts/Multicultural Ed Tech, 2006 
* BA, CSUDH, Studio Art & Art History (double major), Fall, 2012. 
* University of Stockholm, Sweden, Integrated Swedish/Norwegian/Danish/Dutch Languages & Film studies

So what could I say? His photos were, shall we say, not-so-good. (If he's a pot-head and reading this I'm dead). So I had to spend like almost twenty minutes of my precious RIU time writing as fluffy a critique as possible. Ugh.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 25, 2012)

Check it out. You know why her face (mouth region) looks like that?





Because she wears braces! How fuckin' hot is that? Playboy Cyber Girl of the Year 2012 is a 'brace-face!' That's the classic "hiding the braces pucker" in the above photo! I once dated a girl with braces. Kissing was a nightmare. Ugh. And getting your cock sucked by that shit? Oh, be veeeeery careful, baby. And that shit constantly dried out her lips. But I would suck on Leanna's dry lips without hesitation, of course. She's gonna look different when she gets them out. I'm still trying to decide if I'd want her with or without braces in my photos. Probably without so she could smile... probably look better too. Better than this? Can you imagine?





Okay, now that I pointed it out, can you see that she's wearing braces? It always does that to chicks' faces... making them look slightly like adorable little monkeys. Ha ha! Leanna wears braces, Leanna wears braces!


----------



## 2easy (Jul 25, 2012)

i dunno all i can see is the mesmerizing way those luscious breasts are sitting under that little top


----------



## lordjin (Jul 25, 2012)

2easy said:


> i dunno all i can see is the mesmerizing way those luscious breasts are sitting under that little top


She's a mesmerizer!


----------



## MoonMane (Jul 25, 2012)

Now this I would travel for lol looks great


----------



## lordjin (Jul 25, 2012)

MoonMane said:


> Now this I would travel for lol looks great


The girls or the weed?


----------



## lordjin (Jul 25, 2012)

Red Alert! Red Alert!
So my correspondence with Playboy's 2012 Cyber Girl of the Year is still alive! And she said it's a go! Yes! I'm actually quite flattered as Playboy somehow limits the nude shoots she can do with others. So it's just a matter of arranging the particulars schedule-wise down the road this year. And look! This photo was shot in 2011 (brace-face).





And here we are in 2012! All gone! Beautiful smile! Same photographer. Both photos shot by the guy who did her spreads for Playboy. My photos are clearly better. And Leanna knows it, too.





And cat people make the best models and photographers, FYI. Lucky, lucky cat.





Oh, if I could only attach a tiny video camera to that cat.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 25, 2012)

Playboy:





Me:





Playboy:





Me:





Hey, don't ask me. Maybe Playboy isn't paying these fuckers enough to buy a decent camera and lights. And you'll never see barns or hay or stupid shit like that in my backgrounds. And unlike the majority of these guys, I don't want or need sunlight.

Sorry I don't have my own Leanna photo for the comparison. It's coming, though... you can bet your ass on that.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 25, 2012)

Wait it out a bit. Canon is about to release their version of the mirrorless interchangeable lens system.

From Steve's Digicams:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Canon has finally announced their first mirror-less and interchangeable-lens camera, the EOS M.





Arguably designed for novice users looking to upgrade the quality of their photos while keeping the smaller form of a point-and-shoot, the Canon EOS M has been modeled around a new &#8220;EF-M&#8221; lens mount. Two EF-M lenses will be available at the launch of the new camera. They include the EF-M 22 mm &#8220;pancake-style&#8221; f/2 STM lens and the EF-M 18-55 mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM lens. Canon also plans to bundle the pancake lens with the camera later this year.





Using an APS-C-sized, 18-megapixel CMOS sensor, the EOS M is sure to produce some excellent image quality. It also includes a full HD, 1080p movie mode with manual exposure control and manual audio level adjustment, as well as continuous auto-focus and tracking of subjects in motion. Recording in the MPEG-4 AVC H.264 video format, the EOS M can record in 1080p up to 30fps, 720p up to 60 fps and standard definition as well. The camera also comes with a built-in stereo microphone as well as a video snapshot mode.





On the back of camera, Canon has included a 3.0-inch touch screen LCD that offers the ability to &#8220;pinch-to-zoom&#8221; for resizing photos, as well as swiping to navigate through a batch of recent photographs or videos. When the camera is in operation, the user can simply tap the screen to engage face detection and subject tracking. The Clear View LCD monitor also utilizes a smudge-resistant coating in order to cut down on fingerprints during operation.





*Canon EOS M features:*


18-megapixel APS-C-sized CMOS image sensor
DIGIC 5 Image Processor
New Canon EF-M lens mount system
Compatible with all EF lensed thanks to an optional EF-EOS M Mount adapter
ISO 100-6400 (expandable to 12800 in H mode) for video recording, ISO 100-12800 (expandable to 25600 in H mode) for still image shooting from bright to dim light
Multi-shot Noise Reduction to improve photo detail at high ISO speeds.
Full HD Movie mode: 1080p video at 30p (29.97), 24p (23.976) and 25p, 720p HD video at 60p (59.94) or 50p and Standard Definition video at 30p (29.97) or 25p
Manual exposure control
Multiple resolution frame rates
Built-in stereo microphone
Manual audio level adjustment
Video Snapshot mode with touch-screen editing
3.0-inch, 1,040,000 dot, touch screen LCD monitor.
Scene Intelligent Auto mode, Handheld Night Scene mode and HDR Backlight Control mode.
Compatible with SD/SDHC/SDXC memory cards, as well as Ultra High Speed (UHS-I) cards.
Compatible with Canon&#8217;s GPS Receiver GP-E2 and all Canon Speedlite accessories.
The Canon EOS M is expected to be released during October 2012 and bundled with the EF-M 22 mm f/2 STM kit lens for a price of $799.99. While the camera will be available in black at most major retailers, a white version will be sold exclusively through Canon&#8217;s official site.





~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ready to step it up, beginning shooters? This is the camera system for you. I would even try it myself, but I can't use a camera that doesn't have a viewfinder to look through. Just too creepy... though it would serve well as strictly a video camera. My Mark III looking through a huge prism 'L' lens is not the best for video as it doesn't continually autofocus. The video quality is probably superior to this little thing, but you have to manually engage autofocus by depressing the shutter halfway down every time you change the focal distance. Yes, the Mark III was made to take photos. It just happens to have an hd camera in it. But then again, I have seen professional film-makers use the EOS 5D class to film their movies... probably using special lenses better suited for video, though.

Happy shooting! Love, Jin.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 25, 2012)

Or the Samsung:



















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Jul 25, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Or the Samsung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, that looks pretty nice. Love that flip-out screen.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 25, 2012)

Y'all better run out and stock up!






LA Marijuana Dispensary Ban Approved By Council, Expected To Go Into Effect In 30 Days
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/07/24/la-marijuana-ban-on-dispensaries-approved-by-council_n_1698671.html?utm_hp_ref=marijuana

Ha ha ha! Now we're going back to drug-dealer days! No. I'm not gonna take my usual "ridicule everything" approach.

Though the ban won't effect places like PO, and us small medical residential growers can keep doing what we've been doing, how about these people? From the article:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The LA City Council voted unanimously Tuesday to ban all dispensaries, although patients and caretakers still can grow marijuana at home. When the vote was tallied after a full day of deliberation and public comment, a few members of the public stood up and shouted angrily at the city council, as police stood protectively in front of members.

But opponents of the ban said growing marijuana at home is not feasible for most patients, who will be forced to turn to the illegal market. A representative of the United Food and Commercial Workers, which now includes dispensary workers, said that setting up a bare-minimum, one-light "grow tent" at home costs more than $5,000. 

A filmmaker said he suffers from depression and anxiety, and needs medical marijuana "to keep me from losing my mind on every little detail of the day." Another medical marijuana patient came close to tears, saying, "You really don&#8217;t understand what it's like to be in our shoes&#8230; What it's like for us every morning to wake up and&#8230; plan your day over your pain issues." 
A man with cerebral palsy said he cannot physically grow marijuana. "Please do not ban the only medication that lets me live comfortably," he said.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Really sucks for the people who can't grow because of their medical condition.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 25, 2012)

We need to start a medical pharma company! Then we can be legit when they change this all to big pharma.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 25, 2012)

Well I'll tell you what, Kiddies. I haven't had three completely sober days in the past three and a half years. I know, I know. So now I'm at the point where I just need to remember what it's like to not be high.

Wish me luck.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 25, 2012)

Mohican said:


> We need to start a medical pharma company! Then we can be legit when they change this all to big pharma.


Well, whatever the small residential growers (we) produce will be that much more valuable without a dispensary selling on every corner.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 25, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Y'all better run out and stock up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i would happily go around to these honest peoples places and grow for them  $5000 for a 1 tent 1 light setup???!!! maybe someone should take note in how cheap my system is! all under $1000 easily....there should be people that can grow for people that can't grow for themselves...that in itself could be profitable at a bare minimum

The guy with cerebral palsy....i bet he'd like to wake up and smell a garden full of medicine and not have to touch a thing


----------



## lordjin (Jul 25, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> i would happily go around to these honest peoples places and grow for them  $5000 for a 1 tent 1 light setup???!!! maybe someone should take note in how cheap my system is! all under $1000 easily....there should be people that can grow for people that can't grow for themselves...that in itself could be profitable at a bare minimum
> 
> The guy with cerebral palsy....i bet he'd like to wake up and smell a garden full of medicine and not have to touch a thing


I know. I wish I could grow for these people, too.


----------



## blaze1camp (Jul 25, 2012)

wow 5 g's that's a major setup for 1 light i think i could do it easily under a thousand...


----------



## lordjin (Jul 25, 2012)

blaze1camp said:


> wow 5 g's that's a major setup for 1 light i think i could do it easily under a thousand...


Sure, but the pro-MMJ advocates exaggerate the cost to make it look more like a hardship for seriously ill patients.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 25, 2012)

I know I can do it, but I need your support.





Do you have any idea how hard it is to stop when you have weed?





It's just there in a cardboard box at the foot of my bed. Those jars... they beckon.





I need guidance. I wish Obiwan would appear, and tell me what to do.


----------



## RonSwanson (Jul 25, 2012)

Stay strong young padowan


----------



## Mohican (Jul 25, 2012)

Use the Force Luke...put down the bong and let the Force make you high.

I think you need to add Anton to all of your pinup shoots from now on!


----------



## planesofpaper (Jul 25, 2012)

looks good


----------



## lordjin (Jul 25, 2012)

RonSwanson said:


> Stay strong young padowan


No wait! Ben, don't leave yet! I have so many more questions. Wait!



Mohican said:


> Use the Force Luke...put down the bong and let the Force make you high.
> 
> I think you need to add Anton to all of your pinup shoots from now on!


Are you serious? That would be awesome. Chrissy and Anton get on smashingly. And she is coming over this weekend. Rowr!



planesofpaper said:


> looks good


Poice.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Jul 25, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I know. I wish I could grow for these people, too.


It's called being a caretaker and it's what I am doing on here and legally here in AZ. 

I like helping people. Maybe one day some good karma will come back around to me...


----------



## AzCannaMan (Jul 25, 2012)

blaze1camp said:


> wow 5 g's that's a major setup for 1 light i think i could do it easily under a thousand...


Really?

$100 - Decent 1,000 w bulb 
$150 - Decent hood with air cooling (requirement for small tent)
$150 - Shitty magnetic ballast ($350 for a nice digital)
$150 - Fan to cool that hood (requirement for small tent)
$150 - Grow Tent 

That's $700 and your not even close to being done... Maybe if your doing dirt, hydro you are not even half way there yet...

Hell any kind of A/C unit good enough for the intended usage will easily finish off that $1,000 budget added to the above list...


----------



## lordjin (Jul 26, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Really?
> 
> $100 - Decent 1,000 w bulb
> $150 - Decent hood with air cooling (requirement for small tent)
> ...


I don't disagree. Shit's expensive.



AzCannaMan said:


> It's called being a caretaker and it's what I am doing on here and legally here in AZ.
> 
> I like helping people. Maybe one day some good karma will come back around to me...


I'd like to do that in the near future. It's the only thing that would really motivate me to expand.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 26, 2012)

Not from the official blog, hand-picked by me from the actual site.

Me and my pet lion... blowin' shit up. Yeah...





And check this shit out. This dude scored big on a robbery only to find himself in the middle of armaggedon.





It takes a bit of time and know-how to do something like this. Too bad he's completely clueless when it comes to style/theme/presentation.

"Hello, Retouch Lab? Yes, I'd like the lion and explosion special please."


----------



## lordjin (Jul 26, 2012)

Kyoung Kim? No relation. This guy actually makes me want to take my strobes to the beach.





This guy is a real artist with the lens. Outdoor strobe photography often takes natural scenery and turns it into a surreal dreamscape. This guy has it down pat.

See? Now this is how we use natural light correctly.





Normally the over-exposed grass would be problematic. But he used it effectively as a counterbalance to the darker and medium shades of gray. It also accents the model's presence further. The washed out grass area works.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 26, 2012)

High you not getting....hmmmmm meditation me think one needs...stupid...you not


----------



## lordjin (Jul 26, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> High you not getting....hmmmmm meditation me think one needs...stupid...you not


I blew it, FM! I got super high today! Lol!


----------



## lordjin (Jul 26, 2012)

Check it out. Turns out Model Mayhem isn't that different from this place. I tried out a photography discussion forum and immediately found a douche "photographer" to fight with. (Photographers are the biggest douches, btw... but you already know that.)





But instead of banning members there, they have a little jail where you can't use the forum or make announcements on the main page while you serve your sentence. That's where I am right now... for 3 whole days! It's a pretty cool feature. Maybe you should look into it, RIU. I know you guys don't really ban people unless it's something really serious, so this would be a great way to punish those users who just flame without doing anything illegal. I'm serving my three day sentence at Model Mayhem... and while I do, I'll be thinking long and hard about the crime I committed. See? It works. And it's a whole lot less severe than a banning.

Edit:
Shit, knowing me, I'm gonna go after that douche as soon as I make bail. Lol.

Edit:
Suddenly my photos, which were already getting mad views, are getting even more views. People just love controversy... and boobs.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 26, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I blew it, FM! I got super high today! Lol!


yeah, it's a try and fail thing.....over and over......and over. life wasn't meant to be low


----------



## lordjin (Jul 26, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> yeah, it's a try and fail thing.....over and over......and over. life wasn't meant to be low


Yer funny, man. I'm gonna smoke a bowl.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 26, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Yer funny, man. I'm gonna smoke a bowl.


why not 2  you deserve it...why?! cause you just do that's why


----------



## lordjin (Jul 26, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> why not 2  you deserve it...why?! cause you just do that's why


Yeah, plus I'm in jail right now. Nobody knows the troubles I've seen... Lol.

Edit:
And I'm seriously getting an anti-pot vibe from MM. They made me take down the beautiful cannabis related artwork from my main profile page saying it was 'drug-related.' Psh. (they dare not touch my portfolio)... It's those crappy photographers from the midwest and shit that are after me. And one of them is the administrator.

Go MMJ! I will never give in! 

All of a sudden, even the growers I've fought with here don't seem so bad. A douche grower is still less of a douche than a douche photographer. I happen to be both, unfortunately for you all. But hey, unlike all them other douche photographers, I'm also a grower, so that makes me slightly less of a douche than them. Yes, I am going for the world record for paragraph with most 'douches' in it.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Jul 26, 2012)

Some nugs for your thread Jin 

Here's my TGA Subcool Querkle 







And the Greenhouse Super Lemon Haze (my patients absolutely love this one )


----------



## lordjin (Jul 26, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Some nugs for your thread Jin
> 
> Here's my TGA Subcool Querkle
> 
> ...


broken image icon?


----------



## AzCannaMan (Jul 26, 2012)

Camera Phone lol

8 Megapixel supposedly


----------



## lordjin (Jul 26, 2012)

I just can't avoid those little burn spots on the tips of PO clones during rooting. That's 3 for 3 on PO cuts... the most legit OG I've grown. Hmmm... Something about the way I'm starting these...





The big clone is starting to spread her wings. That 'new plant emerging from the tiny clone' thing is about to happen with her if her roots are any indication.





The little one is struggling, but based on the level of development in her tiny new growth, her roots should show any day now.





Oh, and they give off such a lovely smell during veg. PO genetics are the bomb.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 26, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Camera Phone lol
> 
> 8 Megapixel supposedly


8 megapixels of broken promises.


----------



## alley.walker (Jul 26, 2012)

qqqqqqqqqqqqqqq


----------



## alley.walker (Jul 26, 2012)

I remember the days when I used to freak out at any success with my bubble ponics areo systems. But ya dude.. Looks GREAT!! EZ on the nutes.. When that thing is exploding double them.. Then in flower- reduce to almost nothing. 
Here's my latest.. The shortest plant on the planet. Last batch was around 12% tch.. Months and months went into this.. Yup, it's in dirt. 




View attachment 2270479


----------



## lordjin (Jul 26, 2012)

alley.walker said:


> I remember the days when I used to freak out at any success with my bubble ponics areo systems. But ya dude.. Looks GREAT!! EZ on the nutes.. When that thing is exploding double them.. Then in flower- reduce to almost nothing.
> Here's my latest.. The shortest plant on the planet. Last batch was around 12% tch.. Months and months went into this.. Yup, it's in dirt.
> 
> 
> ...



Wait a minute. It sounds like you know something about PO cuts? Just who are you?


----------



## alley.walker (Jul 26, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Wait a minute. It sounds like you know something about PO cuts? Just who are you?


Nobody special. Just a man with a notch in his belt working hard. Got 1000 beans!! LOL.. Took months and months to get to this point. The plant listed is from seed and is 3 weeks old. Showing sex..


----------



## lordjin (Jul 26, 2012)

alley.walker said:


> Nobody special. Just a man with a notch in his belt working hard. Got 1000 beans!! LOL.. Took months and months to get to this point. The plant listed is from seed and is 3 weeks old. Showing sex..


Well thanks for the tip. I'm doing just that. Running on next to water right now. Will increase and reduce drastically during flower. Peace.


----------



## 2easy (Jul 26, 2012)

hey jin you were interested in the buddha tahoe og?

heres a few shots. only young at the moment but this will give you an idea of how she looks in veg anyway. leaning very indica at this stage


----------



## alley.walker (Jul 27, 2012)

2easy said:


> hey jin you were interested in the buddha tahoe og?
> 
> heres a few shots. only young at the moment but this will give you an idea of how she looks in veg anyway. leaning very indica at this stage


Looks great!! Seriously dude. Relax and let the plant take you for a ride. Plenty of airflow. Light-- Just as fucking much as you can give it without burning.. And oh.. Dont forget the epson salt.. When your leaves turn yellow with little brown spots.. You'll know what I mean. Fuck!! Keep the temps -- your water very low.. Add ice into the res if to hot.. Or a plastic bottle of water that's frozen. And in the tent.. Cold.. Maybe 80deg max.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 27, 2012)

the colour of the lower leaf is tellin me you are beginning to have a deficiency....they need some more mag i would say..I could be wrong ofcourse, but they seem to be slightly gnawing at themselves and the slight light shade of green in the new growth may help you 'talk' to them. If you compare to an earlier shot I think you will find they are in need jin. I wouldn't forget in your case the 1000 watts is pushing these to the absolute max, so you are going to see things much earlier than you would in a lower wattage system in my opinion.......Yeah, they look hungry, i hope i'm right...perhaps have a good think. They have only just got pubes 

The slight burnt tips i think would be from heavy transpiring under lots of light/wind... they certainly don't look over-fed.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 27, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> the colour of the lower leaf is tellin me you are beginning to have a deficiency....they need some more mag i would say..I could be wrong ofcourse, but they seem to be slightly gnawing at themselves and the slight light shade of green in the new growth may help you 'talk' to them. If you compare to an earlier shot I think you will find they are in need jin. I wouldn't forget in your case the 1000 watts is pushing these to the absolute max, so you are going to see things much earlier than you would in a lower wattage system in my opinion.......Yeah, they look hungry, i hope i'm right...perhaps have a good think. They have only just got pubes
> 
> The slight burnt tips i think would be from heavy transpiring under lots of light/wind... they certainly don't look over-fed.


I did give a small dose of calmag when I first planted, but I've been lazy on that and they clearly need more. Between getting baked all the time and thinking about the poses I need to cover with Chrissy shoot part II, I can't see the obvious sometimes.

Good lookin' out. That's what I need you guys for (especially you, FM). I'll look into it tonight.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 27, 2012)

2easy said:


> hey jin you were interested in the buddha tahoe og?
> 
> heres a few shots. only young at the moment but this will give you an idea of how she looks in veg anyway. leaning very indica at this stage


Looking great. You got some powerhouse shit there. Keep us posted! Thank you.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 27, 2012)

I have been feeding my babies AN Sensi A/B and cal/mag - they are going nutz!


Here is the Moz Poz before transplanting and mainlining:













And here is after:


























Here is a funky flower clone reveg with bug holes 

















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Jul 27, 2012)

Mohican said:


> I have been feeding my babies AN Sensi A/B and cal/mag - they are going nutz!
> 
> 
> Here is the Moz Poz before transplanting and mainlining:
> ...


Weed, weed everywhere. Awesome.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 27, 2012)

I got a friend request at Model Mayhem from a really cute erotic model in Germany.





I really like her, and I told her, but you guessed it... boob job.






This got me thinking pretty deeply on the topic so I found these clinical documentation photos. Socal doctors (no kidding).

Subject 1
Let's start with the best first.
Although I don't go around telling girls to get boob jobs, I can kind of see why she had them done.





And since they came out quite nice and pretty natural-looking, let's just congratulate subject 1 and her doctor.






Subject 2
Though on the smallish side, I think her breasts were quite nice before.











I think she fucked up.





I can't stand that round, swollen profile. So fake.

Subject 3
Looks like water balloons from the front.





Looks a little better from an angle and the side.





Her profile is a bit better than subject 2's.






Subject 4
Weird and flat before, same cookie-cutter ballon look after.





Again, looking a little better from angle and side, but clearly fake.












Subject 5
Pretty much the same deal. Weird and small before, balloon time after.


















Subject 6
I think this chick looked pretty much fine before. But she felt she needed that 'torpedo look.'





I could have a bit of fun with these, but I don't think I could be happy with them long-term.


----------



## 2easy (Jul 27, 2012)

sometimes (although imo very rarely) a boob job can be a wonderfull thing. i think the biggest problem is women always seem to go too big for there frame and get a very unnatural shape. nothing looks worse than a badly done boob job. i have quite a few female friends who have had bood jobs. nearly all of them were beautiful young girls with slender frames that were stunning as they were. almost all of them now have great big d's hanging off there chests. hmmm. hanging is the wrong word.. sticking off there chest is more apt. the girls now look as though they have put on weight they are all out of proportion and honestly they just look cheap its a real shame. one lovely girl however got a great set done. she was one of the most stunning girls i had ever seen but was born with condition which causes one breast not to develop. she got a boob job to rectify the situation and settled for a lovely set of teardop c's and i have to say they are very natural and she looks wonderful for having it done. i doubt you would pick hers as fake if you saw them. hers however are the exception to the rule unfortunately.
natural boobs rock. they have personality and are fun and bouncy and squishy and nice. i love boobs


----------



## 2easy (Jul 27, 2012)

subject 4 probably has the nicest new boobs imo closely followed by 3 but the others would be a deal breaker for me


----------



## lordjin (Jul 27, 2012)

2easy said:


> sometimes (although imo very rarely) a boob job can be a wonderfull thing. i think the biggest problem is women always seem to go too big for there frame and get a very unnatural shape. nothing looks worse than a badly done boob job. i have quite a few female friends who have had bood jobs. nearly all of them were beautiful young girls with slender frames that were stunning as they were. almost all of them now have great big d's hanging off there chests. hmmm. hanging is the wrong word.. sticking off there chest is more apt. the girls now look as though they have put on weight they are all out of proportion and honestly they just look cheap its a real shame. one lovely girl however got a great set done. she was one of the most stunning girls i had ever seen but was born with condition which causes one breast not to develop. she got a boob job to rectify the situation and settled for a lovely set of teardop c's and i have to say they are very natural and she looks wonderful for having it done. i doubt you would pick hers as fake if you saw them. hers however are the exception to the rule unfortunately.
> natural boobs rock. they have personality and are fun and bouncy and squishy and nice. i love boobs


I don't disagree with anything you said. Your friend who had her abnormal condition corrected is kind of in her own category, imo. She actually had a really good reason.



2easy said:


> subject 4 probably has the nicest new boobs imo closely followed by 3 but the others would be a deal breaker for me


I like subject 1. But we only have the front angle, so there isn't enough information to make a conclusive decision.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 27, 2012)

Alright, so I boosted the Calmag (which I should have done days ago). I think it'll smooth out now.





This little girl better get it up pretty soon.





This is one of the slowest starters I've ever planted. I'm not too worried, though, as I can bend and manipulate to equalize height.

The big clone's roots. She's gonna explode.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 27, 2012)

This is a detail of the first photo in tonight's update. I noticed it just now.





A gold star for the first person to answer correctly.


----------



## 2easy (Jul 27, 2012)

beats me?.......


----------



## lordjin (Jul 27, 2012)

2easy said:


> beats me?.......


I'll give you a hint: Starts with a Powdery and ends with a Mildew. And I blamed myself fully for the PM on the first run? Ah-ha, PO, not quite so, eh?

Edit:
This is an interesting test for all of Rollitup to see, though. Will early detection and running a sterile environment be sufficient? Stay tuned and find out. I know the suspense is killing yours truly.


----------



## DrGreener (Jul 27, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I'll give you a hint: Starts with a Powdery and ends with a Mildew. And I blamed myself fully for the PM on the first run? Ah-ha, PO, not quite so, eh?
> 
> Edit:
> This is an interesting test for all of Rollitup to see, though. Will early detection and running a sterile environment be sufficient? Stay tuned and find out. I know the suspense is killing yours truly.


 Foilage spray your girls with a high ph'd water will help get rid of the mildew , 
Also on the boob jobs lol guess i am lucky my girls has all natural C's And i like them 

EDIT Allot


----------



## lordjin (Jul 27, 2012)

DrGreener said:


> Foilage spray your girls with a high ph'd water will help get rid of the mildew ,
> Also on the boob jobs lol guess i am lucky my girls has all natural C's And i like them


Did almost that. Took the bacterial route and gave her a Serenade shower. I'm sure it'll be fine. Thanks for the good advice.

Oh, and about the tits, this is for you.
[video=youtube;t2gB38w7ssI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2gB38w7ssI[/video]


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 28, 2012)

Good luck Jin  their health will pick up! damn that PM though  I'm pretty sure you got them in time, i can unfortunately see a few leaves deteriorating along the sides but i think just a stunted start, which will help the explosive stage 
I'm guessing half the issues with these cuts you get from shops is they are all probably crammed into a tiny little room no where near enough room to breathe and probably infested with god knows what...and do you really think they get the same love and attention as any growers you know of? It kinda sucks, luck of the draw in a way...i would however setup 1 cloning plant and continue off that and make your own and select the VERY BEST


----------



## FaceEater (Jul 28, 2012)

Amazing as always Jin! Been plowing through all of your journal on here (literally took me days  ) and your work is really inspiring!
Would you recommend using h202 over benificials? I'm having a hard time makin up my mind on what to go with..

Peace Lord!


----------



## AlohaKid (Jul 28, 2012)

Yeah PO has been having MAJOR problems with PM and Mites for quite awhile now which is why I was following this thread with interest. I almost went in there on Wed and now I'm sure glad I didn't. Thanks for the heads up. I'm not as experienced a grower as you and if I had PM this early in the run I would chuck them because I know I could never treat and contain it properly.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 28, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Good luck Jin  their health will pick up! damn that PM though  I'm pretty sure you got them in time, i can unfortunately see a few leaves deteriorating along the sides but i think just a stunted start, which will help the explosive stage
> I'm guessing half the issues with these cuts you get from shops is they are all probably crammed into a tiny little room no where near enough room to breathe and probably infested with god knows what...and do you really think they get the same love and attention as any growers you know of? It kinda sucks, luck of the draw in a way...i would however setup 1 cloning plant and continue off that and make your own and select the VERY BEST


Hoo boy, I'm really starting to think in that direction. I need better controls. You're absolutely right.



FaceEater said:


> Amazing as always Jin! Been plowing through all of your journal on here (literally took me days  ) and your work is really inspiring!
> Would you recommend using h202 over benificials? I'm having a hard time makin up my mind on what to go with..
> 
> Peace Lord!


Wow! These are my favorite kinds of comments. Thank you!  H202 has bailed me out in a time of crisis, and it has given me great results with regular application to my res. I can't say if I recommend it over bennies because I haven't had enough experience with them. I think Slanty is the guy to ask about bennies.



AlohaKid said:


> Yeah PO has been having MAJOR problems with PM and Mites for quite awhile now which is why I was following this thread with interest. I almost went in there on Wed and now I'm sure glad I didn't. Thanks for the heads up. I'm not as experienced a grower as you and if I had PM this early in the run I would chuck them because I know I could never treat and contain it properly.


I think these PO cuts are really testing my experience this time. I'll explain in the next post.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 28, 2012)

Sure enough. Nothing. 





The good news is that I don't see any root death. Just root stasis.





Here's my theory as to what went wrong. The big clone had robust white hairs hanging out, so it behaved as clones usually do when planted in my system. The little one had just, just started rooting in her cube and only a few white strands were popping out of her rockwool when I brought her home (exactly as picture above -- no change since planting). Yes, I overwhelmed a clone that wasn't ready to be introduced into the cab yet. Her new leaves grew, but only because they were sucking the life out of the old leaves. She was all, "My roots aren't fully awake yet! What's all this light?"

So I think the little girl needed a few more days of gentle humidity feeding to activate the roots a bit more through the rockwool cube. I'm doing that now. Worst case scenario, she dies. Best case at this point, she's a week behind her big sister. Let's see if I'm not too late.





I certainly do hope she pulls through. But her big sister is already on a tear in the cab, and I've always wanted to see what a plant would do by itself in there. Don't tell me you wouldn't want to see my try to grow a single, one pound OGK plant.

How about that, FM? If the little one dies, I'm doing it single monster plant style like you. Lol.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Jul 28, 2012)

You kind of read my mind Jin, out of 4 cuts i got from them 3 were not fully rooted yet. Barely any visible roots at all really, my little Tahoe girl had only 1 tiny little white hair visible. They grow for me in dirt but it wwas very very slow till they took off. 

They are in such a hurry they cut the plants too early sometimes resulting in a poor cut, and they def do let them go out before fully rooted. But shit, the problem is if you dont buy em someone else will and you'll never get any cuts from them. The dome should work good.... If not ...... Skywalker VS Louie ???


----------



## lordjin (Jul 28, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> You kind of read my mind Jin, out of 4 cuts i got from them 3 were not fully rooted yet. Barely any visible roots at all really, my little Tahoe girl had only 1 tiny little white hair visible. They grow for me in dirt but it wwas very very slow till they took off.
> 
> They are in such a hurry they cut the plants too early sometimes resulting in a poor cut, and they def do let them go out before fully rooted. But shit, the problem is if you dont buy em someone else will and you'll never get any cuts from them. The dome should work good.... If not ...... Skywalker VS Louie ???


Totally. The finer points of clone starting. That root sticking out from the side perked out minutes after placing in humidity dome, so all may not be lost with her.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Jul 28, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Totally. The finer points of clone starting. That root sticking out from the side perked out minutes after placing in humidity dome, so all may not be lost with her.


I think you'll be fine. Be sure to keep lightly feeding her since she has some roots. I'd say a week and it'll be nice and rooty. I know you wont have any issues equalizing them


----------



## lordjin (Jul 28, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> I think you'll be fine. Be sure to keep lightly feeding her since she has some roots. I'd say a week and it'll be nice and rooty. I know you wont have any issues equalizing them


Thanks for the vote of confidence. I'm hoping the nutrient the cube soaked up during its week of spraying in the cab will be sufficient to see it through.


----------



## foreverflyhi (Jul 28, 2012)

Man u got everything I. This thread from titties to nugs! Nice homie


----------



## lordjin (Jul 28, 2012)

Will she pull through?





Single monster plant system?





























Single monster plant system. Doesn't sound too bad.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 29, 2012)

Okay, that previous photo was taken about an hour after I put her in the humidome. Here she is a good eleven hours later:





Is it just me? Or did it perk up? And I know this root strand wasn't this big when I first dug it out.





I gave it just the tiniest bit of the res solution mixed in water.


----------



## alley.walker (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice white.. Nice green.. Nice Nice Nice


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 29, 2012)

i think the little one needs to die, kinda like putting a sick dog down  sorry jin but i would say no go. Yes you could save her.....worth the stress and having to chase the other competing under a 1000watt?? you know what i think  i don't even need to say.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 29, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> i think the little one needs to die, kinda like putting a sick dog down  sorry jin but i would say no go. Yes you could save her.....worth the stress and having to chase the other competing under a 1000watt?? you know what i think  i don't even need to say.


I hear you on that. No way it's gonna catch up to her sister at this point. Well maybe if I can save her, I can donate her to a member who can grow her into a mother and pay me back with two clones?


----------



## AzCannaMan (Jul 29, 2012)

New lid & single hole in the middle? Still hasn't been a week though... The little one is looking a bit crispy though...


----------



## lordjin (Jul 29, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> New lid & single hole in the middle? Still hasn't been a week though... The little one is looking a bit crispy though...


She might be a lost cause. I threw her back in the cab so she could either come to life or die a spectacular death.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 29, 2012)

I couldn't bear to take another photo. You understand.











Uh... the shoot went pretty well. And look! I took a non-nude photo! No flowers or banners needed this time.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jul 30, 2012)

Sorry to her about that jinmachine...
First rule of og clones, get them from cheezer... 

Po is just like us or regular growers... they just work for the entity...
Some of my favorite growers/breeders from there a not around to much ....doin there own thing..
Theyre not po genetics.... there just some of la's finest that they manage to source and identify..

Last time i went to drop off clones ..they gave me one i coulda swore had old pm marks thats were treated... 
I took it tho and sure enuff minor pm... but i still know that even if it wasnt, the og clones pm very fast even in good envioroments..
The summer has been really odd.. and so much marine layer for this time of year.... i could only imagine how humid it is bye the beach... 

Id be happy to give u a new og ... pm free if u want ... let me know...
I come in peace..


----------



## lordjin (Jul 30, 2012)

Model Mayhem Mishaps


----------



## bigvito (Jul 30, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Model Mayhem Mishaps


yea were all pretty fucked up lol! being so far away from that ocean breeze and all... must be something in tbe water


----------



## Mohican (Jul 30, 2012)

When I moved to CO in 77, I was invited to a party - cool! It was a cow tipping party - what! Cowboys party way different than Surfer/Skaters. Lukily for me I found some Skier/Skaters and some more familiar party themes


----------



## lordjin (Jul 30, 2012)

bigvito said:


> yea were all pretty fucked up lol! being so far away from that ocean breeze and all... must be something in tbe water


Disclaimer: There are plenty of Model Mayhem mishaps on the coasts. And there are plenty of great photographers in the midwest and in the south.





Also, you really can't blame the photographer of the original image or the model (I think she's hot. Just needs a better photographer). It's the person who created this monstrosity in photoshop that's to blame.

I really don't mean to be a negative, critical jerk. But look at that image! Lol. I'll find something beautiful from the midwest. Gimme a sec.



Mohican said:


> When I moved to CO in 77, I was invited to a party - cool! It was a cow tipping party - what! Cowboys party way different than Surfer/Skaters. Lukily for me I found some Skier/Skaters and some more familiar party themes


I like that. Nice visual. I would tip a cow if given the chance.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 30, 2012)

Pole Dancing Champ Natasha Wang Skeptical Sport Can Vault Into 2016 Olympics (VIDEO)
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/07/28/pole-dancing-champ-natasha-wang_n_1707430.html?ref=topbar





Hey, I love, love, love pole-dancing. I think it's a legitimate form of dance, athleticism, and creative expression. And if it ever became an Olympic event, it's the only event I would care about. But I have to agree with Natasha. I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 30, 2012)

LA Marijuana Dispensaries That Will Stay Open After The Ban & How To Grow Weed At Home (MAP, VIDEO)
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/07/26/la-marijuana-dispensaries-open-after-ban-grow-at-home_n_1706718.html?utm_hp_ref=marijuana#slide=1288115











Well it looks like the ban only affects locations considered City of Los Angeles proper. Sunset Supershop will be one of the dispensaries to remain open after the ban.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
From article:
First, since there are medical marijuana patients who are legitimately too sick to grow their weed (and the rest of you are too busy or lazy), we've charted a map of the dispensaries (below) in LA that are exempt from the ban. These dispensaries are all in West Hollywood, where the ban does not apply because it is independent from the City of LA.

And while pot shops may be few and far between in other incorporated cities (Santa Monica, Culver City, Glendale, Pasadena and more), it seems likely that some storefronts will start popping up in these locations once the ban goes into effect.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I don't know what this article is talking about. There are a gang of dispensaries in Santa Monica and Culver City. Guess there's gonna be more if that's possible. This ban has no bearing on me.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 30, 2012)

Meet Paraguayan spear-chucker, Leryn Franco.





In addition to being an Olympics class athlete... you guessed it. Model.











Here's Leryn and her girls stopping the show at the opening ceremonies.


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jul 30, 2012)

you should check out the Netherlands Hockey Team. There all gorgeous.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 30, 2012)

Chipper Pig said:


> you should check out the Netherlands Hockey Team. There all gorgeous.


I didn't know women played hockey.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 30, 2012)

I know how this looks. I was gonna chuck her, but decided to have one last dig up to see what was going on down there. Sure enough, that single white strand that was poking out is much longer and covered in fuzz, and there's another one popping out. Nothing dying smells like this.





So it's a really ugly, uneven start. Hoo boy, hope I didn't fuck up too much.





Changed water and increased dosage. Almost time to bend the big one. It may not be over for the little one just yet, and it may just end up burning to a nutrient crisp because the big one just needs more at this point.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 31, 2012)

good luck


----------



## slayer6669 (Jul 31, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Then these will work especially well for you.
> 
> These are not animated gifs! You've just done too many drugs! Lol.
> 
> ...



wow are these all moving or is just my eyes playing games with me i have done lots and lots of acid an shrooms lol


----------



## slayer6669 (Jul 31, 2012)

alley.walker said:


> qqqqqqqqqqqqqqq


is that a male???


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 31, 2012)

I hope the little one doesn't die but I know she won't catch up to her sis.. Man I hate to see rare genetics like this wish I was out there to mother her out and repay you with 12 cuts back .. Soon enough good luck on this run Jin


----------



## lordjin (Jul 31, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> good luck


Thanks. Sure wish I had two clones of equal strength... 

I'm looking at you, PO. I mean, really, come the fuck on. Two good clones. You guys can't produce two fucking good clones in your entire stock? It is a little frustrating when you drive all the way to their middle of fucking nowhere location and they lay two uneven clones on you. That's pretty weak shit any way you slice it. I fucked up? They fucked up? Look at my system. How can anything not start growing immediately in there? And it ALWAYS did... until now.

This is what happened. They only had one good rooted Louie clone. Just one? So the dude hunted down something from the 'not ready yet' batch and passed it off as a rooted clone. That's why he took so long. If there wasn't a problem, he would have been back in two seconds. These guys supposedly do nothing but clones, right? They don't sell meds, glass, nothing. So what's the deal? And stop apologizing, PO... just get your shit right.

Edit:
See how it looked when I first got it? No sign of rooting stress on the leaves. 





It wasn't ready for my system yet. I should have known, but I can't think of every fucking little thing while I'm doing all these system checks before a grow. I know better now. Shit.



wyteberrywidow said:


> I hope the little one doesn't die but I know she won't catch up to her sis.. Man I hate to see rare genetics like this wish I was out there to mother her out and repay you with 12 cuts back .. Soon enough good luck on this run Jin


Thank you.

Yeah, it doesn't look good for her. She is rooting, but it's basically a race against the clock at this point. While young clones develop roots in my system, they temporarily feed on their old foliage because the intensity of the light just forces photosynthesis to occur in the new growth. So will her roots make it out of the net pot before she detoriorates completely? I don't know, I'm thinking I may have to take her out if the size disparity is too much, but I'm pretty certain she's not gonna die. Would love to mother her out in a soil pot if I knew how. Lol.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 31, 2012)

C'mon man you grow dank in a tub and u say u don't know how to mother a plant in soil? Do it hydro then build a 5 gallon dwc and let her veg lol


----------



## lordjin (Jul 31, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> C'mon man you grow dank in a tub and u say u don't know how to mother a plant in soil? Do it hydro then build a 5 gallon dwc and let her veg lol


I'm thinking, man... I'm thinking. I just don't have it in me to let her go to waste.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;nYRQFVSvSPc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYRQFVSvSPc&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## lordjin (Jul 31, 2012)

Looks like my favorite performer is at it again. To promote her new film "Part of Me," she used the only "Part of Her" suited for the task.





Cleavage is normally displayed at the upper portion of the chest area. Here Katy has taken the concept to a new level, wearing a design that reveals the curvature of the lower aspect of her love pillows.





What a pioneer. I can hardly wait to see "Part of Me." In 3D, too. Can you imagine all the teenage fanboys grabbing at the air in the movie theater?


----------



## lordjin (Jul 31, 2012)

At first I thought it was a joke.





I love reggae and my favorite rapper is gonna start making it. Interesting.
http://artsbeat.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/07/30/snoop-at-midlife-more-lion-than-dogg/
Can hardly wait to see his dreads. Rastafari forever!


----------



## curly604 (Jul 31, 2012)

I was out golfing today and my buddy told me about this snoop thing I thought he was fucking with me for sure...guess not haha I love reggae too hope snoop makes some good stuff.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 31, 2012)

lordjin said:


> At first I thought it was a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is awesome  oh yeah Back in the Game germinators.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## flowamasta (Aug 1, 2012)

1 plant  1 plant  you know you want to, let the bitch have all the food she wants!! let her be a selfish glutten, you know gluttens love a but of punishment!!


----------



## AlohaKid (Aug 1, 2012)

Yikes, that is just sad...selling sickly clones is so not cool


----------



## blaze1camp (Aug 1, 2012)

lordjin said:


> At first I thought it was a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[video=youtube;MTqyV5Kw9Ss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTqyV5Kw9Ss&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Aug 1, 2012)

AlohaKid said:


> Yikes, that is just sad...selling sickly clones is so not cool


Right. If the dude told me straight out that the big one was way more ready than the litttle one, then I would have altered my decision.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 1, 2012)

blaze1camp said:


> [video=youtube;MTqyV5Kw9Ss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTqyV5Kw9Ss&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


That is fucking awesome.

The best thing is that he's embracing the spiritual teachings of Rastafari, not just making the music associated with it. That's just a good, good thing. One of the primary tenets of Rastafari is that true advancement of black culture can only be achieved through self-reliance and positivity. Rasta does't approve of violence... ESPECIALLY black on black violence. Snoop will be using his celebrity to bring a positive message to his American audience, black and white.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 1, 2012)

Here's the ORIGINAL WAILERS (Marley, Tosh, Bunny) doing Concrecte Jungle in-studio.
[video=youtube;sDr5wa0_RLM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDr5wa0_RLM&amp;feature=related[/video]
You know how much I love reggae? This shit gives me chills.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 1, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> 1 plant  1 plant  you know you want to, let the bitch have all the food she wants!! let her be a selfish glutten, you know gluttens love a but of punishment!!


I do. And the way the big girl is going, it'll fill the whole screen solo no problem. I'm thinking of building a bubble bucket and getting a compact tent in an attempt to grow a mother out of the little one.

This might actually be kinda' fun. Louie XIII clones, anyone?


----------



## blaze1camp (Aug 1, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I do. And the way the big girl is going, it'll fill the whole screen solo no problem. I'm thinking of building a bubble bucket and getting a compact tent in an attempt to grow a mother out of the little one.
> 
> This might actually be kinda' fun. Louie XIII clones, anyone?



me me...lol...im kidding..


----------



## lordjin (Aug 1, 2012)

blaze1camp said:


> me me...lol...im kidding..


Well you do deserve a reward for that great Snoop video. If and when I do succeed, I'll have more clones than I can use.


----------



## 2easy (Aug 1, 2012)

its times like these i wish i was in the states to grab some of those clones. i will just have to stick with the buddha tahoe. hopefully it turns out ok she is doig some weird shit. she showed sex but not on a node. the calyx formed halfway up a leaf stem.... weird


----------



## lordjin (Aug 1, 2012)

Hacienda Heights Marijuana 'Grow Houses' Busted: $5 Million Worth Of Pot Plants Discovered
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/08/01/hacienda-heights-marijuana-grow-houses-5-million_n_1729163.html?utm_hp_ref=marijuana





And no, that's not me. It's Zhichi Xu from San Gabriel. Lol.






~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
From the article: 
The LASD suburban bust comes just a week after the LA City Council voted to ban marijuana dispensaries, thus banning the sale of the drug to make a profit. Starting in September, growing a small amount of marijuana at home for individual use will be the only legal option left for Angeleno medical marijuana users. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
No, Angelenos need only to drive a bit to the likes of Culver City, Santa Monica, Venice, West Hollywood, etc. That ban is retarded window dressing.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2012)

LASD - is that the Sheriff? How did they find him?


----------



## lordjin (Aug 1, 2012)

2easy said:


> its times like these i wish i was in the states to grab some of those clones. i will just have to stick with the buddha tahoe. hopefully it turns out ok she is doig some weird shit. she showed sex but not on a node. the calyx formed halfway up a leaf stem.... weird


Weird. Got any pics of the weirdness?


----------



## lordjin (Aug 1, 2012)

Mohican said:


> LASD - is that the Sheriff? How did they find him?


Yeah, Sheriff. I'm not sure. I would say someone ratted on him if I had to guess. Either that or thermal detection.


----------



## wristychronicles (Aug 1, 2012)

I need pictures of a flower formation mid leaf stem...


----------



## 2easy (Aug 1, 2012)

mines too small for me to sap a shotof yet but when it gts a touch bigger i will stick one up.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 1, 2012)

Believe it or not, this is not the same lion guy as before.





He made the lion way too small. And in real life the lion would just eat that dude. Lol. I know I don't have to tell you that, but it's fun to do just the same.





Oh yeah, dude. That looks real. How in the world did you do that? Check out that patch of grass he's standing on. It's just mysteriously growing on that one patch of rock? How does grass grow on a rock?

Clear to see why Model Mayhem has a strict "No unsolicited critiques" policy. People like this would be laughed off the site.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 1, 2012)

The Simpsons first appeared on her comedy show as short animation clips prior to the commercial breaks. Must be strange to be upstaged by a cartoon. Anyway, I always thought she was talented. Weird face, but great body back in the day. She cut this single during that time. Nice retro feel to this song.
[video=youtube;9UvlKzEhAaE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UvlKzEhAaE&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 1, 2012)

So generous you are lol.. Yeah mother that litte and keep the strain around if it's worth it.. Me I have to deal with the Buddha tahoes as well..


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2012)

Some MJ art just for you LJ - scroll down


----------



## AzCannaMan (Aug 1, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Some MJ art just for you LJ - scroll down


Mwahhahahahahaaaaaaaaaa ROTFLMFAO!!!


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 1, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I do. And the way the big girl is going, it'll fill the whole screen solo no problem. I'm thinking of building a bubble bucket and getting a compact tent in an attempt to grow a mother out of the little one.
> 
> This might actually be kinda' fun. Louie XIII clones, anyone?


Now we talkin  just a few flouros and you'll be fine jin  grow her slowly and you will have some boonta clones for next time!



2easy said:


> its times like these i wish i was in the states to grab some of those clones. i will just have to stick with the buddha tahoe. hopefully it turns out ok she is doig some weird shit. she showed sex but not on a node. the calyx formed halfway up a leaf stem.... weird


gotta see that!! pics pics!


2easy said:


> mines too small for me to sap a shotof yet but when it gts a touch bigger i will stick one up.


nothing is ever too small!


----------



## 2easy (Aug 1, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Now we talkin  just a few flouros and you'll be fine jin  grow her slowly and you will have some boonta clones for next time!
> 
> 
> gotta see that!! pics pics!
> ...


lol my camera is dodge. its hard to get it to focus where i want. i can get close up bud shots like that but when im trying to focus on something skinny like a stem it just decides it wants to focus on the next biggest/shiniest thing around. i wil try though.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 1, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Some MJ art just for you LJ - scroll down


Too funny. It's an improvement.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 1, 2012)

Nothing dies in my cab unless I kill it. I recall saying that in my first Diablo journal. I guess that claim will be put to the test here. I figure she still has most of her last big leaf to feed on. It should sustain her until root poke. Now it's just a matter of deciding whether to keep her in or grow her as a mother in a small tent. I saw a tiny tent at the grow shop last I was there. It would be perfect.





The big one is just on a tear. Look at the size of those leaves. She's almost at the gate.





I'll probably apply the first string bend tomorrow.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 1, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Now we talkin  just a few flouros and you'll be fine jin  grow her slowly and you will have some boonta clones for next time!
> 
> 
> gotta see that!! pics pics!
> ...


Nice macro (again).

Yeah, I'm playing it by ear. I'd actually just prefer to leave her in. She just might surprise us yet.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 1, 2012)

2easy said:


> lol my camera is dodge. its hard to get it to focus where i want. i can get close up bud shots like that but when im trying to focus on something skinny like a stem it just decides it wants to focus on the next biggest/shiniest thing around. i wil try though.


there is a simple trick to this digital camera phenomena  hold a solid object behind the skinny stem, then focus  or a dark bit of card, anything really.


----------



## slayer6669 (Aug 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;5x__9qYCNMQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5x__9qYCNMQ[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Aug 2, 2012)

slayer6669 said:


> [video=youtube;5x__9qYCNMQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5x__9qYCNMQ[/video]


Well I'll tell you what, that sounds like reggae alright. But it's not the produced reggae sound fused with R&B and soul. It's the hardcore rootsy sound full of recognizeable lines as "Who feels it knows it" and "you reap what you sow." -- Classic Rasta theme. With Snoop's rap background, I wonder what he could come up with in the Dancehall / Sound System aspect of reggae?

Imagine following the sound of a Sound System truck in a Jamaican ghetto only to find a huge crowd gathered because Snoop Lion is rapping at the turn table? That would be awesome.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 2, 2012)

Damn, look at that. I'm almost finished with the Primo bud (pictured below when I still had more). With Chrissy's help, this jar has become much emptier. So I hit some of my lower fluff nug with a sprinkle of dry kief on top. Man, it's a different kind of high but no less potent than the primo nug due to the extended cure. My gums are throbbing. OGK is the only strain that makes your mouth throb. Unless someone has exprienced 'mouth throb' with another stain?


----------



## lordjin (Aug 2, 2012)

It's the GL40 by a company called Home Box.





At a mere 1.4" x 1.4" x 3.11", I think it would be ideal for a slow-growing mother.

Check out how small it is. Pretty cool, huh?





Hm. Though now that I think about it, it may be too small.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 2, 2012)

Online eBay amazon or something else you can get some nice 2x2 or 2x4 tents to bring a mother up. Get some flourish or cfls for it and you'll be fine.. I honestly think if you are doing just one girl to be a mother u don't need a tent u can build a box for cheap.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 2, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Online eBay amazon or something else you can get some nice 2x2 or 2x4 tents to bring a mother up. Get some flourish or cfls for it and you'll be fine.. I honestly think if you are doing just one girl to be a mother u don't need a tent u can build a box for cheap.


Good advice. Thanks.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 2, 2012)

Boy, are they a bunch of wusses over there. Tons of views on my pussy photos, but no comments. Too busy jacking off to even leave a kind word? Psh. They sure are looking, though. Creepy.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 2, 2012)

No problem. How much was that tent anyway? A friend of mine just got a 32 x32x 55 1/2 inch tent for less then a 100 shipping included. I believe he said 89$.
If u need a tutorial if u wnt to get handy a user named papabear has a thread on how to make a grow box with 2x3 and panda film

Very nice photos.. Very very nice


----------



## lordjin (Aug 2, 2012)

Okay, so I just got a message from a digital painter who uses photo references for his work. Now as some of you may already know, I've dabbled in this craft myself, only I certainly don't have to ask other photographers for ref photos. His email is entitled "collaboration," and I know what he's gonna ask me.

I'm really flattered, but gosh darn it... if only he were better.

Him.





Me.





How do you think I should break it to him?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 2, 2012)

Tell him to tighten uup his work. Let him know how u feel so he can improve and then you can work


----------



## Mohican (Aug 2, 2012)

He has an eye - may be worth mentoring 


Here is my ugly flower reveg clone:







































Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Aug 2, 2012)

Oh, you poor little thing. Still no sign of root poke. It's coming, though.





And look at this.





And this.





This girl is pretty vigorous. Let's test her strength.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 2, 2012)

Mohican said:


> He has an eye - may be worth mentoring
> 
> 
> Here is my ugly flower reveg clone:
> ...





wyteberrywidow said:


> Tell him to tighten uup his work. Let him know how u feel so he can improve and then you can work


Very constructive and positive, you two. I'll take your advice. It would be interesting to sanction the use of one my photos and critique his work. Just hope he takes it better than that art professor guy. Maybe I'll post my original photo and his finished piece here when he's done. We can all critique together... Mua ha ha ha ha...

Oh, and Mo... are you trying to cover your entire place in ganj? Lol. Beautiful as always.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 2, 2012)

I keep cutting pieces off and then they start growing. I just do not want to throw any away. I finally threw some trimmings in the composter today. It was so sad....


----------



## lordjin (Aug 2, 2012)

Mohican said:


> I keep cutting pieces off and then they start growing. I just do not want to throw any away. I finally threw some trimmings in the composter today. It was so sad....


I'm gonna have to start calling you "Johnny Appleweed."


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 3, 2012)

Mohican said:


> I keep cutting pieces off and then they start growing. I just do not want to throw any away. I finally threw some trimmings in the composter today. It was so sad....


it's ok Mo, knowing your luck, open the composter, and they probably got roots


----------



## 2easy (Aug 3, 2012)

i dont know roller girl has a certain spunk to her. shes obviously not as refined as your art, which looks great by the way but perhaps that wasnt the look he was going for with her? or perhaps he just isnt all the way there yet, hell everyone needs to start somewhere


----------



## North40Farmer (Aug 3, 2012)

check out the GL60 its the same skinny box just a bit taller, like 5.5' I keep 3 moms in 5 gal in there with room for one more if I wanted to pack them tight.....


----------



## lordjin (Aug 3, 2012)

2easy said:


> i dont know roller girl has a certain spunk to her. shes obviously not as refined as your art, which looks great by the way but perhaps that wasnt the look he was going for with her? or perhaps he just isnt all the way there yet, hell everyone needs to start somewhere


That piece isn't completely devoid of merit. Agreed. But the majority of his work looks like that piece. He didn't respond, unfortunately, after I sent him a link to my paintings gallery. Oh well...



North40Farmer said:


> check out the GL60 its the same skinny box just a bit taller, like 5.5' I keep 3 moms in 5 gal in there with room for one more if I wanted to pack them tight.....


Good lookin' out. Thank you.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 3, 2012)

Swoon. Like, really, what an honor. This is Sideshowsito. I know I've been naughty, making fun of bad Model Mayhem pieces, so it feels really good to do just the opposite. I'm in awe of this Canadian photographer/graphic artist.

This is how we use Photoshop effectively. A brilliant trompe l'oeil.





Matrix, anyone?





Comic book / sci fi/ fantasy pieces are really, really tricky. Next to impossible to not make something stupid. Unless you're this good.






And I can only aspire to the work he's done with Mosh.





I'm pretty full of myself, but I have my limits. I would love to pick this guy's brain. He's bold and brilliant and super-polished. I thought I took chances with light intensity. Look at this.





So if you ever wondered what Jin's hero's work looks like. Here it is.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 3, 2012)

yeah i love those high intensity photos! maybe a little darker contrast to accentuate her cleavage and lines...i like that movie scene sin city type look, gives that dark kinky appeal  awesome stuff


----------



## 2easy (Aug 3, 2012)

awesomr that first pic is cool. it actually took me awhile to figure out what i was looking at lol


----------



## 2easy (Aug 3, 2012)

dodgy pic time!

you asked for it and here it is my tiny little leaf with a calyx on the stem. i really do apologise for the quality it was in a really tough spot to shoot


----------



## lordjin (Aug 3, 2012)

2easy said:


> dodgy pic time!
> 
> you asked for it and here it is my tiny little leaf with a calyx on the stem. i really do apologise for the quality it was in a really tough spot to shoot


Oh yeah, duder. That lone calyx in the odd spot is not uncommon. Nice healthy plant. You're gonna get great weed.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 3, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> yeah i love those high intensity photos! maybe a little darker contrast to accentuate her cleavage and lines...i like that movie scene sin city type look, gives that dark kinky appeal  awesome stuff


Yeah, that guy is an artist. And to get the nod of approval from that dude? Pretty grand compliment.



2easy said:


> awesomr that first pic is cool. it actually took me awhile to figure out what i was looking at lol


Yup. Took me a while, but I think I figured out how he did it.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm really starting to have my doubts about this one, but let's see what happens. She's still growing ever so slightly as she devours herself. That means there's still activity, however minute.





We can pretty much put the big one on the books. Her roots just made first surface contact. She seems to know the place belongs to her. Oh, and for the growers just starting out, see all those bubbles? Good right? Not if you don't have a chiller. That pump of mine blasts so much hot air into my res that this would be nothing but a detriment without the chiller keeping it under 70f constantly. But with chiller dutifully keeping the water at 68f? It's pure magic.  300 - 500US for a chiller is nothing to sneeze at, sure. But with it, you will succeed and succeed and succeed grow after grow. 500 bux doesn't seem like much after you've harvested pounds of dankeroni.





So I guess I'm gonna try to get near a pound with a single clone. I think she's up to the task. Look how huge her main stalk leaves are already.





She's exhibiting a powerful, tightly spaced node structure, and her side branches are sizing up at an alarming rate. This plant is a killer. I can already tell. The leaf texture tells me it's gonna be closer to the Tahoe than the Larry (which has me pretty relieved).

edit:
Okay, here's the deal, PO. If this fucker grows out PM free and gets anywhere near 14-16 zips by itself, I'll forgive you. I can't get root-bound, so theoretically it's possible.

I mean, one was 'pre-rooted,' but the other is certainly a champ, so I'm not busting PO's balls completely here.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 4, 2012)

She is going to be a monster Jin! Can't wait to see you work your magic


----------



## AlohaKid (Aug 4, 2012)

You are much more chill than I am. If I picked up 2 clones, one that was such a runt, and one that had PM from the get go I would not be so happy. PM being systemic could hurt your yield even if you keep it at bay. At the least they owe you a clone IMO.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 4, 2012)

Mohican said:


> She is going to be a monster Jin! Can't wait to see you work your magic


Thanks. I've always wanted to see what a single plant would do in my cab.



AlohaKid said:


> You are much more chill than I am. If I picked up 2 clones, one that was such a runt, and one that had PM from the get go I would not be so happy. PM being systemic could hurt your yield even if you keep it at bay. At the least they owe you a clone IMO.


Thanks. I was pretty upset for around fifteen minutes. But the one is doing really well, and I've always wanted to see if I can approach my average yield with one plant.

I haven't sprayed her since I first saw that tiny patch of white fuzz (not 100% sure it was PM, but what else looks like white fuzz?)... so I'll give her another light spritz and continue to do so every now and again as she vegetates. Let's keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 4, 2012)

Sadly, I was wrong. She doesn't have what it takes to penetrate a six inch net pot.

PO, I was pissed for a little bit, but since the big one looks good, I'll let it go. But I just might tap a shoulder at Weedtracker to ask for a two for one next time.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 4, 2012)

You are going to have soo much fun growing 1, you will laugh your head off all the way to the end  more room to breathe  bigger bud.....you can always try topping Jin! you never know if you never try  ohhh yeah.....flower time for me day 1 today! soo dark in there now  soo cold....and i need a new damn filter grrrrrrrrrr i may as well not even run one i just got home from not being here for a whole night and wow.....smelly....


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 4, 2012)

also Jin, i know you wouldn't normally do this, but seeing as you got 1 going, i would snip those ugly leaves away, ONLY because of the pm issue and sick leaves like that may only attract further sickness , just thinking out for your girl they may have died off from starvation BUT it's something that sprang to mine is all.

love your work Jin


----------



## North40Farmer (Aug 4, 2012)

you're going to have to veg a long time to get an lb off that.... she looks a little small for 2 weeks to me. Have you been feeding any roots excel? I also agree with flow about taking off those dead brown leaves, and ones where the finger is brown just knuckle it up to where its green again. Once they are brown they serve no purpose. Just my .02  burn on!


----------



## lordjin (Aug 4, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> You are going to have soo much fun growing 1, you will laugh your head off all the way to the end  more room to breathe  bigger bud.....you can always try topping Jin! you never know if you never try  ohhh yeah.....flower time for me day 1 today! soo dark in there now  soo cold....and i need a new damn filter grrrrrrrrrr i may as well not even run one i just got home from not being here for a whole night and wow.....smelly....





flowamasta said:


> also Jin, i know you wouldn't normally do this, but seeing as you got 1 going, i would snip those ugly leaves away, ONLY because of the pm issue and sick leaves like that may only attract further sickness , just thinking out for your girl they may have died off from starvation BUT it's something that sprang to mine is all.
> 
> love your work Jin


In certain ways, it will be easier dealing with one plant without any interference from another. Okay, I'll cut that dead shit off. Been meaning to.



North40Farmer said:


> you're going to have to veg a long time to get an lb off that.... she looks a little small for 2 weeks to me. Have you been feeding any roots excel? I also agree with flow about taking off those dead brown leaves, and ones where the finger is brown just knuckle it up to where its green again. Once they are brown they serve no purpose. Just my .02  burn on!


I've been meaning to cut it off for the past few days. Just too lazy. Can you believe that?

Yeah, compared to some other non-PO OG cuts I've grown in the past, the PO cuts are weak and not very vigorous. If this were like the Platinum OG I grew in the past, it would be almost twice as big already. But the slower growing, weaker PO cuts produce better OG Kush. The cuts from PO take like a week to show roots in my system. They don't really start growing until that time. So any commentary I make about this plant's vigor is confined to my experience with PO cuts. Speaking strictly in terms of PO cuts, it's doing exactly what it's supposed to be doing and is a strong specimen.

A long veg time is in my horizon indeed.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 4, 2012)

Every time I try to throw this little thing out, it does this to me.





Now who in their right mind would throw this out? How much you guys wanna bet this little bitch is gonna get back in the game? Anything is possible. She is, after all, in the 'stronger' left hand spot under the light. Remember how much bigger Larry was last time when I started? And look how that turned out.





So I just put her back and gave them fresh nutes. Clipped her spent leaves, too. Now I know she still looks pretty pathetic, but if you look carefully, you'll notice that the stress burns in her new growth have not been getting any worse. When the burn spots become suspended like that without increasing, it's about to start growing. Edit: And also note how she has begun reverting to her mature five bladed leaf from the three bladed starters she came with (despite her root struggles). She's gonna make it, folks.  Which just goes to show ya, you just can't keep a good clone down in a dual monster plant system.





And I finally got rid of the dead garbage on the big one. Even though I'm a pretty experienced grower, it's great having the support of other experienced growers... especially when you're high all the time. Thanks, growers. This one is just picture perfect and bursting with life. Looks much better without that dead crap.





This is a tops factory. If anyone sees white fuzz, call out! Lol.





I bet she could fill a screen larger than my 4x2 all by her lonesome if given the time. And this shouldn't really surprise anyone, but I'm growing this for Oliver Stone. If anyone out there happens to know him, please let him know. Thanks. Lol.





Edit:
Hear that, Mr. Stone? Louie XIII OG Kush, SoCal's best... just for you. Now can I take your picture? Lol.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 5, 2012)

I like  but i'm still VERY skeptical.....that little plant should be mothered and nurtured in my opinion, she is a loooong way off the other and i'm sure you will agree that having such different sizes is looking all too familiar  With all due respect Go back a few pages Jin  you will clearly see that the bigger plant is clearly genetically superior. The little plant is going to have a hard time being shaded by that monster. Just sayin, that big plant in 1 week.....think about it  There is no reason why 1 plant will not yield the same if not more than 2  and you may even find you can save money and not have to wonder which plant will be more potent/healthy

Ooh i care  sorry my obsession....

i'll fix the post with a *29 day vegged*, *day 2 flowering* Jack x Skunk girl  give 1 plant the room and look what happens....they have feelings Jin, they know how much room they have _ let her spread her legs you know you want to!!!
_


----------



## lordjin (Aug 5, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> I like  but i'm still VERY skeptical.....that little plant should be mothered and nurtured in my opinion, she is a loooong way off the other and i'm sure you will agree that having such different sizes is looking all too familiar  With all due respect Go back a few pages Jin  you will clearly see that the bigger plant is clearly genetically superior. The little plant is going to have a hard time being shaded by that monster. Just sayin, that big plant in 1 week.....think about it  There is no reason why 1 plant will not yield the same if not more than 2  and you may even find you can save money and not have to wonder which plant will be more potent/healthy
> 
> Ooh i care  sorry my obsession....
> 
> ...


Damn, I'm losing track of your grows. Amazing plant. You should like teach classes or something.

Okay, you're probably right. I'll in all likelihood have to take the little one out when she recovers. The way the leaves are developing on the big one, it's gonna be a big plant. Now let's see if I can veg her out big without burning her.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 5, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Damn, I'm losing track of your grows. Amazing plant. You should like teach classes or something.
> 
> Okay, you're probably right. I'll in all likelihood have to take the little one out when she recovers. The way the leaves are developing on the big one, it's gonna be a big plant. Now let's see if I can veg her out big without burning her.


I think she looks like quite a tough plant! strong vigor and already very dark green...goddess


----------



## lordjin (Aug 5, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> I think she looks like quite a tough plant! strong vigor and already very dark green...goddess


She's coming in hot. Those huge fans leaves are reminding me of Platinum... and Platinum almost grew out of my box back when I didn't scrog. The large clone is def stronger than the Tahoes that came before her. I'm getting pretty excited about this plant.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 5, 2012)

do you know much about Louie? is she more sativa sided? i know you're like me and love the indicas, but i do like a mild blend of the 2 as long as it's not too visual...
do you think shes got as much stretch as tahoe?


----------



## lordjin (Aug 5, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> do you know much about Louie? is she more sativa sided? i know you're like me and love the indicas, but i do like a mild blend of the 2 as long as it's not too visual...
> do you think shes got as much stretch as tahoe?


I don't know that much honestly. I do know that most OG's are hybrids. 

I hope she doesn't stretch as hard as Tahoe, but I'm prepared for the worst.

Edit:
Oh, and this here Tahoe I'm smoking doesn't fuck with your mind too much. More of a body thing.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 5, 2012)

i can't stop looking at your avatar Jin  feel free to post that full size  she is soo kindly asking for it.....like a horny cat puuurrrrrrrrr hehe!.....shit i think i'm gonna pass out......


----------



## lordjin (Aug 5, 2012)

Well glory be. Lookit what we got here.





It would have been pretty embarrassing to kill a clone in my journal. Close call. At least we can watch her grow now.

Just yesterday when I was throwing her out.





Watch a new plant emerge from the tortured little clone.





I know a few of you have concerns about the little one being hopelessly behind, and I would be lying if I said I didn't share that concern. But what I've seen from the last two screen grows is that size difference doesn't apply quite in the same way. When the plants are kept at bay and at an equal height by the flat screen, a smaller plant is allowed to exist and flourish much more effectively than in a more conventional scenario. The equalizing of the screen does away with any 'shading out' that would be present in a non-scrogged situation. But keep in mind that not all scrog styles are the same. This equalizing effect is a lot more noticeable in my setup because it's a pretty extreme train I got going (8" above tub surface). The vigor resulting from my concentrated light allows me to punish my plants a bit harder than most.

Yeah, but look at this plant, you say? Right. I'm not guaranteeing anything, but let's just give the little one a chance to show us what she's got. With all my doubting and digging up I did, I think she's shown a valiant effort. I feel it's the least I can do for her. And when you think about it, she's only 13 days behind the big one.





But the big one is the big one, ain't she? Hoo-boy. Her lower branches are just fighting one another to get to the screen.





Really gorgeous. Smells amazing.





And yes, I know how this looks, but also remember that the little one is in the 'strong spot.'





I think I owe PO and myself a bit of an apology. Better late than never, guys. Sorry about all the mean things I said. Lol.

Edit:
So my earlier claim still holds true: "Nothing dies in my cab unless I kill it." My record remains spotless. Yes!


----------



## lordjin (Aug 5, 2012)

When lights first came on:





Less than two hours later:





I swear if I stare at it long enough, I can see it move.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 5, 2012)

Y'know what? I'm pretty sure this sucker would have died without the 36 hours in the humidome.





Those tiny root tips were already taking on that 'translucent' inactive look.

















The warm, gentle humidity gave it a chance to root a little more. Those tiny roots were suffocating in the monster system.





It was weak and in shock, but it was still alive.





It didn't look good for a while.





I really thought I was gonna lose her for a second. But just when I was about to toss her out...





Oops. Wrong picture. Just when I was about to toss her out...











And today we have a tiny, ragged, battered clone that has successfully rooted through a six inch pot.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 6, 2012)

ok  you are doing a great job spoiling this little girl fixing her up, nice to see you care soo much for them Jin 
I forget what your average veg time is....if we talkin over 40 days then i guess 13 days isn't too bad, but in my tent 13 days is almost half my veg time...which i don't understand especially for my lamp is only a 600 watt??! Jin you are a erb master and you know it....how can my system be soo fast?

That big girl is going mental!!! i just hope she doesn't be a bully and suck up the nutes before little one gets a good taste  it feels like a bit of a tease on her! i can feel her through the screen lol


----------



## 2easy (Aug 6, 2012)

easy you take massive clones and they are well established when they hit your system


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 6, 2012)

2easy said:


> easy you take massive clones and they are well established when they hit your system


they are never bigger than the average clone though...and i've had some really spindly clones off a couple of guys... 
I think it has little to do with how the established she is. My megga yield from my very first grow came from a clone i honestly thought had no hope...no hope turned into no choice and that turned into looove 

this is also the first time i have started with my own cut clone from the previous harvest


----------



## lordjin (Aug 6, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> not just her bra  that may be the hottest, sexiest, glamourous and delicious piece of art i have ever seen!!! I can even make her ass wiggle with my filthy mind  I'm showing this pic to my mrs, and getting some suspenders for her....Done. I cannot stop looking. Saved! hope you don't mind!!! she will look gorgeous spread on the Big TV....forever and ever....i may have to get another tv. I don't know what i need! i think i need her, i keep looking so i must


You mean like a desktop background image on a big screen? Don't you need a higher resolution image for that? I'll email one if you want.



flowamasta said:


> ok  you are doing a great job spoiling this little girl fixing her up, nice to see you care soo much for them Jin
> I forget what your average veg time is....if we talkin over 40 days then i guess 13 days isn't too bad, but in my tent 13 days is almost half my veg time...which i don't understand especially for my lamp is only a 600 watt??! Jin you are a erb master and you know it....how can my system be soo fast?
> 
> That big girl is going mental!!! i just hope she doesn't be a bully and suck up the nutes before little one gets a good taste  it feels like a bit of a tease on her! i can feel her through the screen lol


Yeah, I see at least a 40 day veg, so it's not too bad in the overall scheme of things. 

Your shit does start and grow faster. I think it's the perlite. I really was meaning to try that this time but forgot. Next time I'll do a hydroton / perlite mix.



flowamasta said:


> they are never bigger than the average clone though...and i've had some really spindly clones off a couple of guys...
> I think it has little to do with how the established she is. My megga yield from my very first grow came from a clone i honestly thought had no hope...no hope turned into no choice and that turned into looove
> 
> this is also the first time i have started with my own cut clone from the previous harvest


Yeah, there's something about your method that is freakishly fast.


----------



## 2easy (Aug 6, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> they are never bigger than the average clone though...and i've had some really spindly clones off a couple of guys...
> I think it has little to do with how the established she is. My megga yield from my very first grow came from a clone i honestly thought had no hope...no hope turned into no choice and that turned into looove
> 
> this is also the first time i have started with my own cut clone from the previous harvest


im not dissing you or anything and im not saying your clone style affects yield or anything nut it defintitely gives you a head start on the veg period. absolutely nothing wrong with that in fact its quite clever but just so you can see what i mean heres a link to the start of your journal

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/520527-flowamastaa-new-jack-h-x.html

have a look at that clone. its huge its got nodes everywhere its established and has roots. as soon as it hits your system its already throwing out branches. now go back and look at the clones jin has. they are small have about 1 or 2 nodes max and are lucky if they even have roots. (not dissing your little babies either jin just telling it how i see it)

flowa maybe you should be heading over to the states and teaching these idiots selling clones how its done lol


----------



## lordjin (Aug 6, 2012)

2easy said:


> im not dissing you or anything and im not saying your clone style affects yield or anything nut it defintitely gives you a head start on the veg period. absolutely nothing wrong with that in fact its quite clever but just so you can see what i mean heres a link to the start of your journal
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/520527-flowamastaa-new-jack-h-x.html
> 
> ...


Hell yeah. If FM had OG mothers, I wouldn't want clones from anyone else!


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 6, 2012)

2easy said:


> im not dissing you or anything and im not saying your clone style affects yield or anything nut it defintitely gives you a head start on the veg period. absolutely nothing wrong with that in fact its quite clever but just so you can see what i mean heres a link to the start of your journal
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/520527-flowamastaa-new-jack-h-x.html
> 
> ...


lol, thanx man, i guess it's just what i'm used to, and the only way i know how. I'm just glad i got the proper teachings before i started, and already being obsessed with erb well it was only natural for me to try and perfect my ways in growing....i keep changing things here and there but cloning is always the same, i'll post some pics shortly....
I think the reason my clones are good is because i take them from the main growing branch tips, a good 3-4 nodes and a good 1.5 inch of stem which i cut at a 45 degree angle (the longer angled cut grows more root hairs) i also cut very minute slices maybe around 8 at the base of the stem on the stem walls, these cuts form root hairs also....once i cut and slice i dip in fresh root gel and into pre-soaked (not wet just damp....sqeezed firmly but not dry) 2 inch rockwool cubes with a mix of mild B1 Boost and tap water. I also think the larger rockwool cubes have something to do with the boosting start also, logically thinking there would have to be an already bigger root system on the clone before it can even break the outside surface of the cube, and by that time when she does break through and hits that perlite ..BOOOOOM!

Most people don't like to snip their plants or some will say 'some strains don't like it' Well i think that's bogus. It's a plant. If it's healthy and you train them properly a snip here and there is all part of cheating the process to make things work more efficiently. My mentor snips and tops EVERY strain he has ever grown and says they are all possible to grow in the same system with small variations.

I just hope maybe a few of these shops see how i'm cloning on here....probably not but if a few see, a few more will see from them, and so on......



lordjin said:


> You mean like a desktop background image on a big screen? Don't you need a higher resolution image for that? I'll email one if you want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes please LordJin!!!! you still got my e-mail addie? i showed my mrs this morning she was quiet at first then i looked at her and realised she was having a good perve  first thing she said 'you can nearly see her hole' yes you can....you certainly can  and *thats just *glorious  she's even arching her ass and back just perfect !!! who told her to do that!!! my thoughts exactly!! oohhh baby 

Feel free to copy my method to a T, it's all yours with your skills i guarantee it'd be a walk in the park.



lordjin said:


> Hell yeah. If FM had OG mothers, I wouldn't want clones from anyone else!


Don't worry Jin I'll be in California living one day i guarantee.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 6, 2012)

Let's do tonight's update, shall we?

Look. I'm so proud of her. They actually look stronger than big sis's when they first popped. The moral of the story? Nothing dies in a plant life-support engine... not even a weak, pre-rooted clone. But I do believe this clone likely would have died in the hands of a less experienced grower, PO.





She's alive!





Poor little thing. I did my best to kill her and almost succeeded. Look at that. Shameful. Oh well, she'll give birth to a new plant now.

But yes, this will put my scrogging to the test. Look at this beast. This bitch is more powerful than the Tahoe plant in my last grow (its main fan leaves are larger, and it's growing faster). And that Tahoe plant yielded 10 ounces total. Well, closer to nine, but still pretty fucking good for one plant. Those massive fan leaves give me high hopes for overall size and yield.





I'm just gonna train her against the screen now. No more tying.





Don't count the little one out yet. Her root explosion looks more vigorous than the big one's. See that? Strong spot.

Edit:
Now that we're both rooted, I feel I can relax a bit and start enjoying the grow. Whew! Now I'm getting excited about growing Louie for the first time. Whoo hoo! And the plant characteristics already tell me this is gonna be bomb OG to the max. Yes!


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 6, 2012)

Good luck Jin 

here's my clone pics....feel free to take these pics to the dispensary  maybe ask why they never look like these....


----------



## lordjin (Aug 6, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Good luck Jin
> 
> here's my clone pics....feel free to take these pics to the dispensary  maybe ask why they never look like these....


Holy fuck that is amazing. Yeah, PO. Look. This is how you keep healthy stock on hand.

Edit:
You should fly to California and work at PO. Location sucks, though. Lol.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 6, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Holy fuck that is amazing. Yeah, PO. Look. This is how you keep healthy stock on hand.
> 
> Edit:
> You should fly to California and work at PO. Location sucks, though. Lol.


i would work from my kitchen  i keep the block JUST barely damp....i will not touch the blocks with water for almost 1 week. i spray the laves with misted tap water twice a day, and thats it  as the clone is doing her thing they draw the moisture and energy out of the leaves and stems to produce enzymes for the roots to feed on...no need for watering the roots yet.....100% pointless. Fact. a small amount of misted water on the leaves is easily enough to help support the stems and leaves and prevent droopage. i keep them at ambient temp (21 degrees) open air i think helps them toughen up faster, lastly a simple 10 watt flouro desk lamp over all 6 babies. PLENTY of light for slooooooooow bushy growth...they will only start to grow tall one roots have been established....the low powered light is enough to produce sugars but not enough to overpower the plant and force her to stretch. I'm 'just' trying to keep them alive and relaxed. Soooooo simple a kid could do it.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 6, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> i would work from my kitchen  i keep the block JUST barely damp....i will not touch the blocks with water for almost 1 week. i spray the laves with misted tap water twice a day, and thats it  as the clone is doing her thing they draw the moisture and energy out of the leaves and stems to produce enzymes for the roots to feed on...no need for watering the roots yet.....100% pointless. Fact. a small amount of misted water on the leaves is easily enough to help support the stems and leaves and prevent droopage. i keep them at ambient temp (21 degrees) open air i think helps them toughen up faster, lastly a simple 10 watt flouro desk lamp over all 6 babies. PLENTY of light for slooooooooow bushy growth...they will only start to grow tall one roots have been established....the low powered light is enough to produce sugars but not enough to overpower the plant and force her to stretch. I'm 'just' trying to keep them alive and relaxed. Soooooo simple a kid could do it.


Truly a master passionate about his work. Bravo.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 6, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Truly a master passionate about his work. Bravo.


Thanx Jin  i could go all out and buy a propagation setup in a dome with proper lighting....but this suits me perfect. Nice slow growing clones ready after 2 weeks! or ready at 8 weeks the choice is anyones!!!!


----------



## lordjin (Aug 6, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Thanx Jin  i could go all out and buy a propagation setup in a dome with proper lighting....but this suits me perfect. Nice slow growing clones ready after 2 weeks! or ready at 8 weeks the choice is anyones!!!!


I just sent you a poster-sized version of my avatar.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 7, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I just sent you a poster-sized version of my avatar.


*ooooohhhhhh christmas has come early!!! i can almost smell her she's that clear mmmmmmmmm.......Much much appreciated Jin!! You can see muuuuuch more in high-res hehe straight on the TV yummy!!






*


----------



## 2easy (Aug 7, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Let's do tonight's update, shall we?
> 
> Look. I'm so proud of her. They actually look stronger than big sis's when they first popped. The moral of the story? Nothing dies in a plant life-support engine... not even a weak, pre-rooted clone. But I do believe this clone likely would have died in the hands of a less experienced grower, PO.
> 
> ...


i think its safe to say those fans are going to get massive. the fans on my buddha tahoe are bullshit, i think its the louie XIII influence that is making them big.
check this out i can nearly lose my whole hand behind one blade


----------



## 2easy (Aug 7, 2012)

and no im not a midget lol


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 7, 2012)

that is the 







fan leaf i've ever seen especially for an indoor!!!_* REP!!!*_


----------



## slayer6669 (Aug 7, 2012)

wow thats a bigass leaf


----------



## AlohaKid (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey Jin there is a shop in Van Nuys called Green Dragon that I have gotten clones from several times. They had 3 different OG's when I was last there. They have a list of strains they carry on their website, and always have a great selection for walk ins, but they will also take pre orders and unlike PO you will ALWAYS get your order. I prefer to walk in and check them out, and take the biggest nicest specimens of a strain I like. Here is one of the LA Cons I got. I have grown out this strain from them twice and it has always been top notch.

With your mad growing skills I can't imagine what your system would be capable of if you started out with a clone that looks similar to what  flowamaster's clones look like. His are the best I have ever seen!


----------



## lordjin (Aug 7, 2012)

2easy said:


> and no im not a midget lol








That's some crazy shit right there. It's like the cannabis leaf from 'the land time forgot.' That's some serious prehistoric shit. I've never seen a fan that big even on an outdoor tree. Dude, that shit is a fucking dinosaur. I can hardly wait to see her in full bloom. Keep us posted. Exciting freakish shit for my journal. Thanks much.



AlohaKid said:


> Hey Jin there is a shop in Van Nuys called Green Dragon that I have gotten clones from several times. They had 3 different OG's when I was last there. They have a list of strains they carry on their website, and always have a great selection for walk ins, but they will also take pre orders and unlike PO you will ALWAYS get your order. I prefer to walk in and check them out, and take the biggest nicest specimens of a strain I like. Here is one of the LA Cons I got. I have grown out this strain from them twice and it has always been top notch.
> 
> With your mad growing skills I can't imagine what your system would be capable of if you started out with a clone that looks similar to what View attachment 2285463 flowamaster's clones look like. His are the best I have ever seen!


That there clone you're holding in the picture looks mighty fine to me... mighty fine. And yeah, kinda' looks more like one of FM's. I'll check them out. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## lordjin (Aug 7, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> *ooooohhhhhh christmas has come early!!! i can almost smell her she's that clear mmmmmmmmm.......Much much appreciated Jin!! You can see muuuuuch more in high-res hehe straight on the TV yummy!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoy the peach fuzz.

And I know your eye for photography just has to examine every stitching in her stockings and panties. Full frame sensors... ambrosia.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 7, 2012)

The dominant plant in the last grow did that upwards pointing root poke thing. The little one is doing that. I saw it this morning. I'll try to get a pic tonight if it hasn't started extending downwards by that time. 

Strong spot, strong spot, strong spot. Come on, chant it with me now.


----------



## pon (Aug 7, 2012)

Fooking 'ell, fuck off great big fan leaf


----------



## lordjin (Aug 7, 2012)

You guys ever watch this shit on Animal Planet? Y'know the show that recounts life-and-death survival stories of people who get in trouble in various wildernesses across the world? I fuckin' looooove this show. Just watch one and you'll be hooked.
[video=youtube;jzDulkpqTK0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzDulkpqTK0&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## AzCannaMan (Aug 7, 2012)

2easy said:


> i think its safe to say those fans are going to get massive. the fans on my buddha tahoe are bullshit, i think its the louie XIII influence that is making them big.
> check this out i can nearly lose my whole hand behind one blade


WTF!?!?! Wow REPPPP

Thats the fattest leaf ever bro. That looks so indica it might stone you to death! LoL

I think Jin nailed it with the land before time leaf... Damn man props, I wanna see pics of the cola's on beast!


----------



## lordjin (Aug 7, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> WTF!?!?! Wow REPPPP
> 
> Thats the fattest leaf ever bro. That looks so indica it might stone you to death! LoL
> 
> I think Jin nailed it with the land before time leaf... Damn man props, I wanna see pics of the cola's on beast!


Fuck yeah. Elephant leaf made famous in my journal. Yeah!


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 7, 2012)

AlohaKid said:


> Hey Jin there is a shop in Van Nuys called Green Dragon that I have gotten clones from several times. They had 3 different OG's when I was last there. They have a list of strains they carry on their website, and always have a great selection for walk ins, but they will also take pre orders and unlike PO you will ALWAYS get your order. I prefer to walk in and check them out, and take the biggest nicest specimens of a strain I like. Here is one of the LA Cons I got. I have grown out this strain from them twice and it has always been top notch.
> 
> With your mad growing skills I can't imagine what your system would be capable of if you started out with a clone that looks similar to what View attachment 2285463 flowamaster's clones look like. His are the best I have ever seen!


cheers for the compliments man!! hmmmmmmm that clone looks very familiar  do you know me  that clone looks perfect to me. The way i see it, Clone the healthiest fattest growing tips on the plant to get that extra boost of health and safeguard buffer for anything that may happen in the first few days/weeks.....If you clone from a lower branch where there is little light penetration there maybe more hormones needed to start making new roots, but the cell thickness of the leaves is not near that of the larger top leaves so the leaves will be more transparent and less efficient at photosynthesis. Again.....logic 



lordjin said:


> Enjoy the peach fuzz.
> 
> And I know your eye for photography just has to examine every stitching in her stockings and panties. Full frame sensors... ambrosia.


I couldn't enjoy it anymore.....no wait that sounded um personal....I could enjoy her in only ways i'm allowed to imagine  and every other way.

Yes...... i zoomed in for me and my mrs pleasure


----------



## lordjin (Aug 7, 2012)

Let's do tonight's update.

As promised, the bionic root. This is why I still have hopes for the little one. Oh, you like it in the dual monster plant system now, you little whore?





Shes' a coming, folks.






The big one is kicking ass like no PO clone in my box before her. She smells incredible. I think it's because I'm nuting them real mild this time.





And about not tying the big one anymore, I lied. Stressing her by training her hard will buy the little one some much needed time. Oh yeah, bend over for me, baby. Oh yeah... right there. Just like that.





Look at that perfect horizontal train. This clone is bad ass. Real sturdy yet bendy. Perfect for this style of growing.





And note that I repositioned the first tie by turning the pot, thus allowing the first anchor to serve as a counter to bend it almost 45 degrees. Cool, huh?





Look at that shit. I'm punishing this bitch. But she can take it. She's already shown me her power. Lots of electricity for two plants, but never had a plant herm on me yet... knock on storage tote plastic (instead of wood, get it?).

Edit:
Oh, and all that reflecty shit is strictly for algae protection. I'm not looking to augment my 'inadequate' light source. Lol.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 7, 2012)

Looking good Jin. The big girl is really something to look at, real nice growth on her.. I'm thinking I'm going to try a scrog with a blue dream clone..


----------



## lordjin (Aug 7, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> I couldn't enjoy it anymore.....no wait that sounded um personal....I could enjoy her in only ways i'm allowed to imagine  and every other way.
> 
> Yes...... i zoomed in for me and my mrs pleasure


I just realized... That's my bed Chrissy is posing on. I wonder how many men have already pleasured themselves looking at my bed? Oh, you filthy perverts!


----------



## lordjin (Aug 7, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Looking good Jin. The big girl is really something to look at, real nice growth on her.. I'm thinking I'm going to try a scrog with a blue dream clone..


I know. She's spectacular. I wish you could smell her. You would think I'm flowering already. 

Yeah, BD is pretty popular even in these OGK parts. Would love to see you scrog that.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm going to need some pointers with the scrog. The clones are still rooting now once established I'll start it up


----------



## lordjin (Aug 7, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I'm going to need some pointers with the scrog. The clones are still rooting now once established I'll start it up


Sure. I guess this current scrog can serve as something of a guide for you. Oh, I hope I don't mess this up. The pressure!


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 7, 2012)

a quick look at a comparison at a couple of new cameras you might know of  i was curious...thought i put them around the wrong way, swapped them same thing....how can this be? Samsung are on their game that's for sure.

http://snapsort.com/compare/Nikon-J1-vs-Samsung-WB150F


----------



## Mohican (Aug 7, 2012)

I think it is time to harvest my spindly LED indoor grow tonight.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 7, 2012)

Mohican said:


> I think it is time to harvest my spindly LED indoor grow tonight.


Okay, have fun (not).



flowamasta said:


> a quick look at a comparison at a couple of new cameras you might know of  i was curious...thought i put them around the wrong way, swapped them same thing....how can this be? Samsung are on their game that's for sure.
> 
> http://snapsort.com/compare/Nikon-J1-vs-Samsung-WB150F


Wha? Is that price point accurate?


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 7, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Okay, have fun (not).
> 
> 
> 
> Wha? Is that price point accurate?


according to ebay ... yep i have even found the J1 for $379 body only but lens extra $100...still cheap. good comparing site. My cams getting cheap quick, the wb850f is out and much better...and only $350


----------



## lordjin (Aug 7, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> according to ebay ... yep i have even found the J1 for $379 body only but lens extra $100...still cheap. good comparing site. My cams getting cheap quick, the wb850f is out and much better...and only $350


Yeah, these consumer cameras are getting more and more awesome each year. I want one, but can't really justify spending any more on yet another camera.

I've shot with higher-end "pro-sumer" cameras for many years. These are cameras that overlap the worlds of the professional and amateur types. Really awesome gear in that class, but it's nice to finally shoot with a pro class body. Y'know how you can tell a pro from a pro-sumer? Well aside from the whopping difference in price, pop up flash built into body. Pro class cameras just don't have that. And they cost way more. Lol.

True professional class camera bodies assume that you're a serious photographer... and that if you want to fire a flash, you'll hook it up to the hot shoe, which is all that's available to you. I finally have a camera with no built-in flash. I feel so... professional! Lol.

Oh, and it'll be a good long, long, long, long time before we ever see a Mark IV. That's one of the advantages of rushing a model when it just comes out. And the recent release of the 5D Mark III was one of the most highly anticipated events in the photography world for quite some time. This wasn't just a tweak job and new model number... oh no. They pretty much redesigned the Mark II from the ground up in a sleeker form factor, higher res sensor, more extreme iso capabilities. So not only are you the envy of all your photographer friends shooting with previous models, you're shooting with lasting quality and technology. 

And that's why the Mark IV isn't even on the minds of gear-heads and won't be for a long time. And no, I don't work for Canon.

Edit:
I remember a buddy of mine boasting about his full frame Mark II (which was considered the shit for quite some time) back when I was still messing with pro-sumers. "You can't beat that image resolution, bro." It's true. And now I have the Mark III! Ha! Eat it, photographer buddy! Eat it!


----------



## slayer6669 (Aug 8, 2012)

lordjin said:


> You guys ever watch this shit on Animal Planet? Y'know the show that recounts life-and-death survival stories of people who get in trouble in various wildernesses across the world? I fuckin' looooove this show. Just watch one and you'll be hooked.
> [video=youtube;jzDulkpqTK0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzDulkpqTK0&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


my dvr records every one of these lol awesome show


----------



## AlohaKid (Aug 8, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Yeah, these consumer cameras are getting more and more awesome each year. I want one, but can't really justify spending any more on yet another camera.
> 
> I've shot with higher-end "pro-sumer" cameras for many years. These are cameras that overlap the worlds of the professional and amateur types. Really awesome gear in that class, but it's nice to finally shoot with a pro class body. Y'know how you can tell a pro from a pro-sumer? Well aside from the whopping difference in price, pop up flash built into body. Pro class cameras just don't have that. And they cost way more. Lol.
> 
> ...


I love the 1DS Mark III myself, shoots with a texture like no other. Can't afford it right now but the times I have shot with it have been like silk it's so smooth. That will be my next upgrade if I can ever afford it, 7G...


----------



## lordjin (Aug 8, 2012)

AlohaKid said:


> I love the 1DS Mark III myself, shoots with a texture like no other. Can't afford it right now but the times I have shot with it have been like silk it's so smooth. That will be my next upgrade if I can ever afford it, 7G...


You can get it used for right around the cost of a new 5D Mark III (3,300 - 3,500 range).


----------



## lordjin (Aug 8, 2012)

slayer6669 said:


> my dvr records every one of these lol awesome show


Yeah, it's a trip. How fuckin' easy is it to get lost in a rainforest or in the Grand Canyon? It's always, "and everywhere he looked, the canyon walls looked the same." or "But each path in the jungle looked just like the other." No shit. Thanks to this show, I'll never go down the Grand Canyon without a compass and sack full of sidewalk chalk to mark rocks. Those two things could save your life in the Grand Canyon. 

The problem with us citified folks is that we're too used to recognizeable landmarks, street signs, and address numbers. Our minds aren't trained for endless wilderness that all looks the same. So it's not hard to see how some dope from the city can get turned around in a jungle or canyon and get lost instantly.

I trip out on people who go sight-seeing in the Amazon or Grand Canyon or something and don't have a fucking simple compass on them at all times. I don't mean to be a dick, but some of these people on the show were pretty fucking negligent. A simple item from your local sporting goods store can save you from possible death and lots of suffering and embarrassment.

See, if this guy in this episode was keeping track of which direction he was going with a compass, he could have just reversed his heading and found his way back to the original clearing no problem. Sometimes I think this show should could be called "People without Compasses." Lol. These people think they can just wander into a jungle, turn around, and see a clear path of where they came from? No way. There's a slight difference between the Amazon or Congo and say, Griffith Park or the Santa Monica mountains... and shit, you can even get lost in those places if you're stupid enough. And that shit was just some remote Island rainforest off the Mexican coast? May as well be the Congo or Amazon if you're lost in it.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 8, 2012)

You should always look back and see what the view looks like from the reverse perspective. Otherwise none of the landmarks will look familiar.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 8, 2012)

Mohican said:


> You should always look back and see what the view looks like from the reverse perspective. Otherwise none of the landmarks will look familiar.


Yeah, and these people don't even do that. I've noticed that it's the people who have the least respect for nature that get into trouble the easiest (but that guy was a scuba diver, so it was just stupidity and not lack of respect for nature -- but doesn't it amount to the same in the end?). If I were exploring in the Amazon or Congo, I'd be afraid with each step I took that I wouldn't be able to backtrack. It's amazing how some of these people just go rushing blindly into a jungle. The Amazon's deadliness is legendary. It's said that the Amazon will 'swallow you up.' Don't these people know what that means?

And sure, it wasn't the Amazon or Congo in his case, but a deadly jungle is a deadly jungle. I'll try to find the Amazon one, and post it. That one is fucking intense.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 8, 2012)

This one is awesome. This one involves more experienced outdoorsmen who bite of more than they can chew in the big A. That's the Amazon this time. The real thing.
[video=youtube;4oF1wZ_Aa4E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oF1wZ_Aa4E&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## lordjin (Aug 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;41_9_bPGOFg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41_9_bPGOFg&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]
The situation seems even more dire when the narrator has an English accent. Note how the actors are better looking versions of the real people. This idiot actually had a compass, but he read the fucking map upside down, so a compass just fucked him up.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 8, 2012)

This one is fucking heartbreaking.
[video=youtube;siH5ouzbsEw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=siH5ouzbsEw&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## North40Farmer (Aug 8, 2012)

shit you don't even need a compass just put a stick in the fucking ground sit your ass down and watch the shadow and the sun moves east to west......
[video=youtube;7sKjrx61bqI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sKjrx61bqI[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Aug 8, 2012)

North40Farmer said:


> shit you don't even need a compass just put a stick in the fucking ground sit your ass down and watch the shadow and the sun moves east to west......
> [video=youtube;7sKjrx61bqI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sKjrx61bqI[/video]


If I ever got lost in the wild, I'd want someone like you with me.


----------



## North40Farmer (Aug 8, 2012)

Lol yep that's what 10 years in the scouts will do....."be prepared" the motto or slogan whatever...I live by that.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 8, 2012)

North40Farmer said:


> Lol yep that's what 10 years in the scouts will do....."be prepared" the motto or slogan whatever...I live by that.


I'm pretty fascinated with the concept of experiencing nature while respecting her. I guess you would know a thing or two about that? 

It looks like there are a bunch of new "I Shouldn't be Alive" episodes on Youtube now... been away from the show for a while.

I'm watching this one right now. It's really intense. In this one, an English outdoorsman loses his footing while hiking in the mountains of New Zealand. Sometimes it's not about a compass at all, but about one false step. Scary stuff.
[video=youtube;-AWkbanvB6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AWkbanvB6Y&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## North40Farmer (Aug 8, 2012)

the buddy system for hiking is a must... just bring someone who likes to smoke weed so you can get all baked out on the trail... 

I think the smoke scares animals away too... i dunno just a crazy high guy theory I have when I'm out there...


----------



## lordjin (Aug 8, 2012)

North40Farmer said:


> the buddy system for hiking is a must... just bring someone who likes to smoke weed so you can get all baked out on the trail...
> 
> I think the smoke scares animals away too... i dunno just a crazy high guy theory I have when I'm out there...


Yeah, yeah. Never go alone. Agreed.

I recall a time I went on a 'hiking date' in the Santa Monica mountains. For future reference, NEVER go on a 'hiking date' with someone you're not sure about. This chick had a huge, beautiful ass... and when she was climbing an incline right ahead of me on all fours... well, I just couldn't help giving her a little push. Bad idea. Lol.

Never push when you're not sure. Lol. I didn't get slapped, but she wasn't all too pleased.





(note: this is a stock photo for illustrative purposes only. To tell all truth, the real girl was pretty hot, but not this hot. She was a slightly bigger boned blonde girl of Scandinavian descent. The real girl had a much huger, more succulent ass, though. That's why I just had to touch it. My hand sank in like a pillow. If y'all were imagining me following a hot chick up a mountain with a camera, sorry to disappoint.)


----------



## 2easy (Aug 8, 2012)

In most womens volleyball leagues there are rules that state the briefs they wear actually have to be that skimpy or less skimpy but never more its against the rules to cover up. How good is that


----------



## lordjin (Aug 8, 2012)

Right now I'm estimating 45 days. I'll go to 50 if I have to, but I don't think I'll have to go that long to fill the screen.

See, based on my last two grows, I've come to the conclusion that the veg period, more than just a structural establishment phase, is when the groundwork for final bud quality is laid out. So I'm going extra gentle on nutes, not forcing anything. I'm going to let them veg out big at a nice and easy pace on low ppms.

Check it out. Let's play a game of find the main top.





And look how well big girl is taking to her training. She's awesome. I believe that's the 'scientific' phrase.





The little one still looks like crap, but she's gathering strength for a big push.





See this? She wins the prize for the strongest root poke in all my grows. So let's see what she starts doing upstairs in the next week.





Total plant observation from top to bottom... you can't beat it.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 8, 2012)

Turned off my system and letting her drown for a week.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 8, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Turned off my system and letting her drown for a week.


Poor plant. I feel we should have a funeral for her since it went through so much (and gave so much).


----------



## lordjin (Aug 8, 2012)

Hey, let's have a closer look at the little one as she greases her wheels. I'm so glad I didn't let her die after that long, hot drive to PO.





Note the tiny branches. It's a perfect miniature of her big sister. Those are going to quadruple in size before you know it.





Those little burn tips are scars from a hard-fought battle. They froze a long time ago and won't be getting worse than this. And if you'll notice, aside from those stress burn scars, the foliage is now bursting with health.

The big one.





I think this is the best clone I've grown from PO so far.





These are gonna be my best jars ever. I can just feel it. There really isn't much else to say.





And no crappy Larry this time taking up space.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 8, 2012)

got some nice fish bones there 

here's a nice macro for you ... a fluke shot really


----------



## lordjin (Aug 8, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> got some nice fish bones there
> 
> here's a nice macro for you ... a fluke shot really


Beautiful. Thank you.

Wow, I always knew the hairs had hairs, but your camera captures that fact amazingly. That thing is almost like a microscope.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 8, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Beautiful. Thank you.
> 
> Wow, I always knew the hairs had hairs, but your camera captures that fact amazingly. That thing is almost like a microscope.


ACTUALLY i had a 5mp digital microscope and this cam pisses on the quality  
yeah i love the hairs on hairs! i believe that pic is zoomed in at around 18x the natural focus of the original shot and still keeping 100% clarity. So theoretically 18 times the size of the original hair when viewed on standard size monitor. She does $600 shots if you ask me! and for going less than $200 now just makes me nervous to see what technology is going to come out in the next few years! have you seen the telescopes these days!? that you can buy?! automatic! tracking the stars in High Def!!

aside from the dodgy music it almost makes you wish you could be walking on the moon right now

[video=youtube;y7rdVskN0NI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7rdVskN0NI&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Aug 9, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> ACTUALLY i had a 5mp digital microscope and this cam pisses on the quality
> yeah i love the hairs on hairs! i believe that pic is zoomed in at around 18x the natural focus of the original shot and still keeping 100% clarity. So theoretically 18 times the size of the original hair when viewed on standard size monitor. She does $600 shots if you ask me! and for going less than $200 now just makes me nervous to see what technology is going to come out in the next few years! have you seen the telescopes these days!? that you can buy?! automatic! tracking the stars in High Def!!
> 
> aside from the dodgy music it almost makes you wish you could be walking on the moon right now
> ...


Amazing.

For that cheap, wouldn't it be cool if I got that camera, too? It's pretty great.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 9, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Amazing.
> 
> For that cheap, wouldn't it be cool if I got that camera, too? It's pretty great.


it pisses on my mums $1000 panasonic SLR....yeah its quick but i always had to click again for another shot no matter how much i played with the settings. The samsung wins the game in my opinion hands down...how for soo cheap?? fuk knows.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 9, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> it pisses on my mums $1000 panasonic SLR....yeah its quick but i always had to click again for another shot no matter how much i played with the settings. The samsung wins the game in my opinion hands down...how for soo cheap?? fuk knows.


I want it.


----------



## pon (Aug 9, 2012)

I love Sundays, that's when I get hot 

[video=youtube;ohmhZVjaqQo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohmhZVjaqQo[/video]


----------



## 2easy (Aug 9, 2012)

buddha tahoe porn


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 9, 2012)

2easy said:


> buddha tahoe porn


A very impressive strain! it looks like you may have a slight deficiency in the lower fans, they are starting to dry up and go crispy by the looks, have you got a temp issue maybe? circulation efficient? nice and juicy up top but looks like something is not quite right perhaps.....it almost looks like a over-watering effect but with hydro i feel this is a food or climate issue..

massive leaves...they will need alot of food for support....don't be shy as long as your temps are ok


----------



## lordjin (Aug 9, 2012)

pon said:


> I love Sundays, that's when I get hot
> 
> [video=youtube;ohmhZVjaqQo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohmhZVjaqQo[/video]


Please don't post in my journal. Thank you.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 9, 2012)

I've had some problems here with a few individuals in the past, so I'm taking the time to clarify things for my journal.

I absolutely don't mind if you post. But please exercise a little forum etiquette.

Meaning I'm no longer accepting fly-by friend requests. If you feel you have something sexy or funny or grow-related to contribute, post a little introductory comment before posting randomly like a chat room. All the people you see posting freely in here have followed that etiquette in some way, and so are welcome to post and comment. Please don't get the idea that this journal is some kind of free-for-all for any and all. It most certainly is not.

Thank you for reading, and enjoy the journal.

Jin


----------



## 2easy (Aug 9, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> A very impressive strain! it looks like you may have a slight deficiency in the lower fans, they are starting to dry up and go crispy by the looks, have you got a temp issue maybe? circulation efficient? nice and juicy up top but looks like something is not quite right perhaps.....it almost looks like a over-watering effect but with hydro i feel this is a food or climate issue..
> 
> massive leaves...they will need alot of food for support....don't be shy as long as your temps are ok


yeah i had a root issue early on. started adding a tea and its been all good since but that may be what you are seeing.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 9, 2012)

2easy said:


> yeah i had a root issue early on. started adding a tea and its been all good since but that may be what you are seeing.


Yeah, I had a bout with dull, dry leaves my last grow because of root issues.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 9, 2012)

Two female hikers get in trouble in the New Zealand Alps.
[video=youtube;rVCDKIVrRI8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVCDKIVrRI8&amp;feature=related[/video]
These espisodes are incredible works of short film-making. The stunts, the environments, the camera work... These reenactments are so convincing! Do you have any idea how hard it is to film a person simply tripping and making it look real?


----------



## ^Slanty (Aug 9, 2012)

2easy said:


> yeah i had a root issue early on. started adding a tea and its been all good since but that may be what you are seeing.


Hopefully you are using Heisenberg's tea, as it does wonders!






Here is some pics of my current grow LJ:


----------



## Mohican (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey slanty - how about some shots of the interior of your system?
Thanks, 
Mo


----------



## inhaleindica (Aug 9, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Good Lord, now you gonna ask me that? It was all pretty much a blur, and since I'm only interested in OG's I didn't notice much else in detail. I did see rack after rack of beautiful rooted cuts, though, some with reservation names on them.
> 
> They change stock on Wed I believe, so it's a good idea to call ahead if you're looking for something specific.
> 
> ...


Yes, they have a few purple strains. I have thier Blackberry Kush which is a bomb (White Rhino and blackberry) GDP, Grape Ape and XXX OG plus a few more.


lordjin said:


> Hey, let's have a closer look at the little one as she greases her wheels. I'm so glad I didn't let her die after that long, hot drive to PO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


About damn time to see you growing again man. You should take some clones yourself so that you have plants ready to go as soon as you harvest . Keep up the good work. My God's gift died on me in the car trip back home, shitty shit lol.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 9, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Hopefully you are using Heisenberg's tea, as it does wonders!
> 
> 
> 
> ...














Damned straight. I'm gonna have to start calling you "Jack Frost." Outstanding as usual. Seriously, there are a lot of great growers here, but your photos always make me drool a little.



inhaleindica said:


> Yes, they have a few purple strains. I have thier Blackberry Kush which is a bomb (White Rhino and blackberry) GDP, Grape Ape and XXX OG plus a few more.
> 
> 
> About damn time to see you growing again man. You should take some clones yourself so that you have plants ready to go as soon as you harvest . Keep up the good work. My God's gift died on me in the car trip back home, shitty shit lol.


You got all that from PO? Killer. Sorry to hear about God's Gift. That's killer bud.

Thanks a lot, man. It feels good to be back in the game. Now I don't feel so bad about posting all my girly shit. Lol.

And about cloning... Yes, I will get into that. I just have to figure out a plan.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 9, 2012)

Usain Bolt, fastest man alive. Greatest Olympic athlete of all time? Michael Phelps? Usain Bolt? What do you think?





Back to back Olympics Gold in the men's 200 meter dash. Only man to do this.

Check him out destroying top American contender, Tyson Gay, in '09, setting a new world record in the process. Awesome. And being Jamaican, you know Usain knows what smoking weed is like. See? Weed doesn't slow you down.
[video=youtube;By1JQFxfLMM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=By1JQFxfLMM[/video]
Hey, I'm American and all, but Bolt is greater than Phelps in my mind. We are, after all, land creatures. And Bolt is the fastest man on land... way more important than being the fastest fish in the pond.

It's clear that Usain is a superior physical specimen. He's always taller than the rest of the field, and he really knows how to use his extended stride to dominate even the fastest sprinters. It's his sheer size. He explodes off the blocks low, then he just rises to full height as he hits full stride. Forget it. Bolt wins again.


----------



## ^Slanty (Aug 9, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey slanty - how about some shots of the interior of your system?
> Thanks,
> Mo


What exactly are you referring to? Need more info, and I can oblige.


----------



## 2easy (Aug 9, 2012)

The bolt was travelling so fast when he won the last olympics that when he turned to look back at his competition once he finished the race he gave himself whiplash, no shit thats how you know your travelling, fast frickn whiplash


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 9, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> What exactly are you referring to? Need more info, and I can oblige.


i think Mo means your sexy root system


----------



## ^Slanty (Aug 9, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> i think Mo means your sexy root system


Ha... I can do that... but was going to at chop time. They are getting very heavy to lift up to take them kind of shots atm! 

Although, they won't look as pretty by the end as the plant will be on the end of its life cycle, but it will still be pretty damn huge for my plants to say the least! I posted this stalk in your journal:

View attachment 2288933View attachment 2288934View attachment 2288935View attachment 2288936


----------



## ^Slanty (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey Jin, Look, I can finally post pictures on RIU again! They kept telling me is was an issue on my end, but I tried after a couple of months of dealing with PB, and now all is well once again. Maybe next time they will want to listen to me and maybe take my logs from my browser and fix it months earlier!?

Ps. RIU... you are still the best site! <3


----------



## lordjin (Aug 9, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Hey Jin, Look, I can finally post pictures on RIU again! They kept telling me is was an issue on my end, but I tried after a couple of months of dealing with PB, and now all is well once again. Maybe next time they will want to listen to me and maybe take my logs from my browser and fix it months earlier!?
> 
> Ps. RIU... you are still the best site! <3


Nice. Yeah, as much as I hate to admit it, RIU has the most action.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 9, 2012)

This was just last year? What the fuck? I thought they would never hit a stage together ever again! But look how far away they are from one another on stage. Lol. BTW, I taught myself to sing on the Gilmour parts of Numb.
[video=youtube;hUYzQaCCt2o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUYzQaCCt2o&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Mohican (Aug 9, 2012)

@ LJ - When did they do that?


@ Slanty - I just wanted to see what was inside your tank - sprayers, stones, fairies...


----------



## ^Slanty (Aug 9, 2012)

Mohican said:


> @ LJ - When did they do that?
> 
> 
> @ Slanty - I just wanted to see what was inside your tank - sprayers, stones, fairies...


No sprayers at all, and never will. Air stones and more air stones. I have never seen such a thing as too much DO! ATM, I have 4 12" stones in each bin with plants, and another 2 in the res. Water temps never exceed 70*F and I keep the system topped up every 2 days.(during veg and the 1st 6(+) weeks of flower, I now top up using Heisenberg's Tea! If I don't have enough tea, I top with water. The topping with the tea depends on the strain length to harvest.

Ps. I want to add this to LJ's thread as he has mad views usually. If you have Fungus Gnat issues, I suggest looking into a product called GnatMax! It is the end-all/be-all to the gnat issue! It outright rid my entire grow(flower/mother/veg) of them pesky pests! It was not cheap, but, one dose and it cured everything!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks Slanty! Question - do you use a chiller for your res?


----------



## Mohican (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey LJ - Check out the OC Weekly site. There is a new OG in The OC called Usain Bolt!


----------



## ^Slanty (Aug 9, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Thanks Slanty! Question - do you use a chiller for your res?


Negative. No chiller and total system volume is around 50-60 gallons. I have resorted to using some frozen water bottles in the past few weeks due to extreme temperatures for my area, but for the most part, overnight temperatures get cool enough to keep things in check more often than not!


----------



## lordjin (Aug 9, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Negative. No chiller and total system volume is around 50-60 gallons. I have resorted to using some frozen water bottles in the past few weeks due to extreme temperatures for my area, but for the most part, overnight temperatures get cool enough to keep things in check more often than not!


Lucky. My shit boils.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 9, 2012)

Mohican said:


> @ LJ - When did they do that?
> 
> 
> @ Slanty - I just wanted to see what was inside your tank - sprayers, stones, fairies...


Not entirely sure. But the vid said 2011. They sure are fuckin' old, but it's good to see that they can still do it.



Mohican said:


> Hey LJ - Check out the OC Weekly site. There is a new OG in The OC called Usain Bolt!


Hell yeah. If anyone deserves an OG named after him, it's Bolt. Bad-ass name and a Jamaican, too. Is it called OG Bolt? That's clearly what it should be called.


----------



## ^Slanty (Aug 9, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Lucky. My shit boils.


I live in the valley near the river, and usually overnight temps get into the 50's(if not low 40's at times), but it has been insane as of late. Good thing I am only running 2-400w HPS's! Bud area is good to go, other than that outrageous stench when I peel back the curtain!  I have a carbon filter atm, but need to upgrade for next round, as this one just is not cutting it anymore. They said if I was under 1000W I would be more than good with the one they sold me. "They were WRONG!" Hits me like a brick house opening the curtain at this point! Thinking about getting one 4x the current size to use as the main, and then use this smaller one as the secondary upon final scrub? Will see what my dro shop does for me.

ps. I think the pictures permeate the smell, do they not?


----------



## ^Slanty (Aug 9, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Damned straight. I'm gonna have to start calling you "Jack Frost." Outstanding as usual. Seriously, there are a lot of great growers here, but your photos always make me drool a little.


About time you recognize! J/K 

It would be scary if I used anything more powerful than my 2 400w HPS's! Just wait to see my lights off pictures I am hoping to capture this weekend at some point to show just how crazy that "shine" really is on my plants! 

Bout time you got your act together and joined the "growers club" once again! Now that you have that out of the way, put your focus back on taking those incredible shots of those gorgeous ladies for our viewing pleasure along the way! 

Cheers LJ!

^Slanty


----------



## lordjin (Aug 9, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> About time you recognize! J/K
> 
> It would be scary if I used anything more powerful than my 2 400w HPS's! Just wait to see my lights off pictures I am hoping to capture this weekend at some point to show just how crazy that "shine" really is on my plants!
> 
> ...


Thanks, buddy. Yes, I'll post some of my girly photos in a bit.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 9, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> I live in the valley near the river, and usually overnight temps get into the 50's(if not low 40's at times), but it has been insane as of late. Good thing I am only running 2-400w HPS's! Bud area is good to go, other than that outrageous stench when I peel back the curtain!  I have a carbon filter atm, but need to upgrade for next round, as this one just is not cutting it anymore. They said if I was under 1000W I would be more than good with the one they sold me. "They were WRONG!" Hits me like a brick house opening the curtain at this point! Thinking about getting one 4x the current size to use as the main, and then use this smaller one as the secondary upon final scrub? Will see what my dro shop does for me.
> 
> ps. I think the pictures permeate the smell, do they not?


Wow, you need a bigger scrubber? Comes with the territory when you grow dank, though.

Yeah, I wish I could hit some of your bud when you dry.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 9, 2012)

And it looks like I have a bit of a challenge set before me this time.





Yeah, little one seems hopelessly dwarfed.





The big one is on a rampage.





But where there's a will... well, you know the rest.





And I can't stress enough how much stronger little one's roots look. The big one just has more, but they're not as thick.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 10, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Wow, you need a bigger scrubber? Comes with the territory when you grow dank, though.
> 
> Yeah, I wish I could hit some of your bud when you dry.


I agree both ways! sometimes a bigger scrubber....BUT saying that my last grow was putrid....it stank the block out no matter, new filter and all, this time i'm running my 2nd filter as backup towards the end of harvest with just a simple inline 6 inch fan since there will be no ducting, i can just sit that on my chest of drawers, so nothing can escape my room. I really believe that some strains are incapable of blocking the smells 100% i think terpenes give off a gas and can get anywhere and onto anything, it doesn't just come from contact or air-born terpenes in my opinion. I've seen some hardcore attempts at blocking smells but i can still usually pick it. If you are around it all day, well you are probably used to it and THINK you can't smell it...

Jin i dare say yours is a block stinker...well atleast the Tahoe was. Like baby spew....smell that shit a mile away


----------



## lordjin (Aug 10, 2012)

So I replaced it with this more toned-down pose.





This is a slightly less risque pose than the one that got removed. Let's see how long it lasts.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 10, 2012)

lordjin said:


> So I replaced it with this more toned-down pose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmmmm those undies photoshopped on  jk


----------



## lordjin (Aug 10, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> I agree both ways! sometimes a bigger scrubber....BUT saying that my last grow was putrid....it stank the block out no matter, new filter and all, this time i'm running my 2nd filter as backup towards the end of harvest with just a simple inline 6 inch fan since there will be no ducting, i can just sit that on my chest of drawers, so nothing can escape my room. I really believe that some strains are incapable of blocking the smells 100% i think terpenes give off a gas and can get anywhere and onto anything, it doesn't just come from contact or air-born terpenes in my opinion. I've seen some hardcore attempts at blocking smells but i can still usually pick it. If you are around it all day, well you are probably used to it and THINK you can't smell it...
> 
> Jin i dare say yours is a block stinker...well atleast the Tahoe was. Like baby spew....smell that shit a mile away


The scary thing is, this Louie is smellier than the Tahoe.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 10, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> hmmmmm those undies photoshopped on  jk


I have all these exact poses minus panties. Saving those for my adult grow blog... which will launch at time of Flower Day 1. BTW, I accidentally told Chrissy that I love her last time we shot. She took it surprisingly well. Stoners can kid amongst one another like that.

Remember, ADULTS ONLY. So I guess most of you don't qualify. LOL. JK.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 10, 2012)

Remember Pretty in Pink? Yes? You old motherfucker, I caught you. Anyway, this is "Wouldn't It Be Good," from the original soundtrack of the beloved John Hughes film (which I still have not seen to this day!) What's interesting about this tune is that it's a cover of a song released by Nik Kershaw just two years prior in '84. So it's an 80's song covering an 80's song. Hitters' version is better than the original
[video=youtube;bvs4M9MTfxI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvs4M9MTfxI&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Aug 10, 2012)

I think I touched upon the topic of the hottie from Hunger Games in an previous journal, but her penchant for showing off her girls at promotional events requires closer examination.

Look how great she looks in a produced pro glamour shoot. She could succeed just by modeling.





But what I'm liking more and more about JL are her candid event photos. I love a young woman in full bloom. She's embracing her sexuality and showing it to the world with confidence. Very hot girl.





If you got it, why not flaunt it? I know I would in her position.





So nicely shaped and supple. See how they form that perfect round, pushed down look when pressed ever so slightly by the right dress? This is what fake tits can never do.





Hot.

So here's to Jennifer Lawrence. 





May she and her breasts enjoy continued success.





Hell, I may even watch Hunger Games one day if I'm not careful.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 10, 2012)

On the topic of young starlets and their girls on the red carpet, this is Korean actress, Oh In Hye. Now being of Korean extraction myself, I appreciate this girl especially. Looking great, Oh. Or is that Oh, looking great! Lol.





There are rumors that this is a boob job. No it isn't.





Fake boobs don't hang like that.





Or like that.











I've read so many comments that say, "beautiful girl, but don't know about the dress." This is something only women and gays would say about these photos.











Beautiful Girl. And I LOVE that dress.


----------



## 2easy (Aug 10, 2012)

those puppies are the real deal.

i thought that kind of exposure was frowned upon in korean culture? am i wrong?


----------



## 2easy (Aug 10, 2012)

fake breasts will never compare to a nice set of naturals


----------



## 2easy (Aug 10, 2012)

korean pop music whats not to love lol

i used to have a bit of a thing for hyuna. check this little clip out. at around 2:20 she slows it down and gets sexy as hell

[video=youtube_share;bw9CALKOvAI]http://youtu.be/bw9CALKOvAI[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Aug 10, 2012)

2easy said:


> those puppies are the real deal.
> 
> i thought that kind of exposure was frowned upon in korean culture? am i wrong?


I believe there has been a 'westernizing' going on over there for several decades. Their pop culture seeks to emulate the US in every way now... This is Korea talking: "Hot actresses on red carpet events showing their cleavage? We have that, too."



2easy said:


> fake breasts will never compare to a nice set of naturals


Correct.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 10, 2012)

2easy said:


> korean pop music whats not to love lol
> 
> i used to have a bit of a thing for hyuna. check this little clip out. at around 2:20 she slows it down and gets sexy as hell
> 
> [video=youtube_share;bw9CALKOvAI]http://youtu.be/bw9CALKOvAI[/video]


Hahahahahahahaha! That shit is sooooo funny! K-pop is the absolute worst! You know what's even worse, though? Korean hip hop. Once I was sitting in a Korean cafe eating lunch, and I almost abandoned my food half-eaten because there was rapping in Korean coming out of the speaker. Let me tell you this, few things in life are worse than Korean rap 'music.'

And Rain? You fuckin' suck ass, pretty boy. Yeah, what's up, Rain? Lol.





Give it up, Koreans. You'll never be as cool as me.


----------



## 2easy (Aug 10, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Hahahahahahahaha! That shit is sooooo funny! K-pop is the absolute worst! You know what's even worse, though? Korean hip hop. Once I was sitting in a Korean cafe eating lunch, and I almost abandoned my food half-eaten because there was rapping in Korean coming out of the speaker.
> 
> Give it up, Koreans. You'll never be as cool as me.


hahaha i know but every sunday morning over here in aus we are lucky enough to have an hr of pop asia and for some reason i just cant tear myself away. i really think i need to seek help lol


----------



## lordjin (Aug 10, 2012)

From "WeirdAsiaNews"
*Korean K-Pop Groups Labeled &#8216;Too Sexy&#8217;*

http://www.weirdasianews.com/2010/11/19/korean-kpop-groups-labeled-sexy/

Swarms of uber-sexy and talented South Korean girl band groups have been popping up all over Asian lately. Known for their short shorts and tantalizing dance moves, these groups are now under fire by their own government for being &#8216;too sexy.&#8217;






According to Tokyo Kinky, three extremely popular South Korean girl groups that operate in Japan&#8212;Girls Generation, Brown Eyed Girl, and KARA&#8212;are being disparaged for projecting an inappropriate image to the world.






The issue is so heated that South Korea&#8217;s parliament launched a full-fledged inquiry to investigate why these ladies are wearing such &#8216;revealing clothes&#8217; and dancing with &#8216;suggestive moves and lyrics.&#8217;






They&#8217;re especially concerned about these girls&#8217; ages, as it&#8217;s illegal in Korea for a child 15 and under to be exploited as a sex symbol. The big concern is that the record labels are forcing the girls to act this way to attract higher ratings in Japan.





Korean citizens are also brooding over this controversy. Many of the older generations support the parliament&#8217;s view, while the younger crowd sympathizes with the ladies.






The situation reminds me of a scene from the Cosby Show in which Vanessa and two friends danced sexilyfor her parents. They innocently saw nothing wrong with it&#8212;as they were just showing off their moves for an upcoming dance contest. But her parents felt quite differently.





Many people also argue that Koreans are afraid to let females become empowered. Truthfully, these young ladies are likely choosing to dance and dress in the way seen. However, sometimes &#8220;parents just don&#8217;t understand.&#8221;




















It&#8217;s not exactly weird in the usual sense, but I thought it certainly offbeat enough to mention. The beauty of this controversy is that it shows how kids and parents from all over the world are just alike. No matter where you go, you can always count on the youth butting heads with the older generations.






~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Yes, I'll have the Soyeon with a side of Qri to go please. Easy on the Boram. No, I'm not really feeling like the Jiyeon today... and the Hyomin was a little salty last time. Okay, this is Jin talking now. (btw, from what I understand, Jin is actually a girl's name. So some of these chicks and I probably have the same name.)

How fuckin' funny was that article? It's like a robot that has a fairly accurate but somewhat skewed understanding of the English language!

Example:
"It&#8217;s not exactly weird in the usual sense, but I thought it certainly offbeat enough to mention. The beauty of this controversy is that it shows how kids and parents from all over the world are just alike."

Fuckin' priceless! LOL.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 10, 2012)

2easy said:


> hahaha i know but every sunday morning over here in aus we are lucky enough to have an hr of pop asia and for some reason i just cant tear myself away. i really think i need to seek help lol


Yeah, you're pretty twisted. Lol. No, I can understand the attraction. That shit is weird and funny and hot. And did I mention funny as hell? There's nothing funnier than unintentional comedy.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 10, 2012)

Why are the republicans even bothering with this guy?





Here's the latest from the weasel crybaby:
*Romney Wants Business Record Removed From Obama Campaign Attacks*
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/08/10/romney-business-record-attack-ads_n_1765601.html
Okay, so here's a brief summary. This political joke now asserts that his business record should be placed 'off-limits' in the campaign and debates. Here's his reasoning:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
&#8220;[O]ur campaign would be-- helped immensely if we had an agreement between both campaigns that we were only going to talk about issues and that attacks based upon-- business or family or taxes or things of that nature."[...]
&#8220;[W]e only talk about issues. And we can talk about the differences between our positions and our opponent's position.&#8221; Romney said of his own campaign: &#8220;[O]ur ads haven't gone after the president personally. &#8230; [W]e haven't dredged up the old stuff that people talked about last time around. We haven't gone after the personal things.&#8221;
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
So American voters don't have a right to know? We're not talking about which flavor ice cream he likes best, we're talking about his fucking taxes. The republicans couldn't do any better than this joke? This guy is a fucking tax evader running for US President. Ha ha. Beyond ridiculous. Obama could stay home during the campaign, televising himself smoking weed in the oval office, and he would still win. This country can elect a black man, but it will never elect a tax-evading Mormon.


----------



## 2easy (Aug 10, 2012)

lordjin said:


>


simply wow. im a little biased i do have a slight asian fetish. look out jin pmsl

but nothing beats a big busty natural beauty. my all time favourite model of all time, the one the only shay laren































and on that note i vow to not fill your thread with anymore of my junk i promise lol


----------



## 2easy (Aug 10, 2012)

not to mention one of my all time fave photographers j. stephen hicks.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 10, 2012)

2easy said:


> simply wow. im a little biased i do have a slight asian fetish. look out jin pmsl
> 
> but nothing beats a big busty natural beauty. my all time favourite model of all time, the one the only shay laren
> 
> ...


That's okay, man. I've actually been enjoying your posts very much. 

Hm. You like Shay, huh? She's on Model Mayhem. Should I say hello? On top of her huge boobs, I think Shay is very naturally pretty. Here she is with very little makeup.






Edit: Just looked at Shay's Mayhem profile. She's in LA! Yay! But she hasn't logged on since July. Boo.



2easy said:


> not to mention one of my all time fave photographers j. stephen hicks.


Ha, you're killing me. I almost worked for that dude one summer many summers ago. I went in there and he started making me retouch his pussy photos. Ha ha. I said fuck this.


----------



## 2easy (Aug 10, 2012)

lordjin said:


> That's okay, man. I've actually been enjoying your posts very much.
> 
> Hm. You like Shay, huh? She's on Model Mayhem. Should I say hello?
> 
> ...


oh you should most definitely say hello

retouched or not he still does some great work with some truly beautiful models. and plenty of naturals too.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 10, 2012)

2easy said:


> oh you should most definitely say hello
> 
> retouched or not he still does some great work with some truly beautiful models. and plenty of naturals too.


Oh we ALL retouch our photos, brother. It's just part of the game. If you're a photographer and your work has zits, wrinkles, big pores, facial hair, and cellulite, you won't be taken very seriously. I wouldn't trust my photos to anyone else but me in post, but the big shots like Hicks have their own graphic artists to do it for them. I should know, I almost became one.

I was thinking more of photography assistant, getting to know his techniques by setting up his gear on set, shit like that. But that's senior level shit. Entry guys just retouch endless stretch marks on stacks and stacks of ass photos. And you wouldn't even get chewed out by the master... you would get it from one of his 'senior assistants.' Every guy in the room a struggling photographer, all horny. Lol.

I'm trying to keep my models all-natural, but it seems like it's getting harder and harder.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 10, 2012)

Boy, talk about 'the one that got away.' As a photographer and just an all-around horny guy, my special busty obsession over the years has been none other than the astounding, incomparable Erica Rose Campbell.





Now I know there are other natural wonders out there, but Erica has always occupied a special place in my heart. Sure, plenty of models have big tits, but Erica has this playful, fun-lovingness about her look that no one else has. And features-wise, she has one of the flat-out prettiest faces in the erotic modeling world (had).





And her girls aren't just big, they're perfectly shaped and quite perky.





I mean, just look at this girl. I know I have. A LOT.





But why is she 'the one that got away?'





A few years back, she found 'God.' Gag. I know.





What Erica doesn't know is that I also had a religious experience... one with her body.





So I'm sending this message out to Erica Campbell!





ERICA! I WOULD CUT OFF MY RIGHT PINKY TOE TO SHOOT YOU!





I'M WAITING FOR THE DAY YOU COME TO YOUR SENSES! 





I KNOW IT'S THAT FUCKING GUY YOU MARRIED PUTTING ALL THESE THOUGHTS IN YOUR HEAD! HOW CAN ANY MAN THAT CLAIMS TO LOVE YOU MAKE YOU FEEL SO BAD ABOUT THE LIFE YOU'VE LIVED? HOW CAN SOME ANCIENT, REVISED TEXT WRITTEN BY HUMAN BEINGS (NOT ANGELS) HAVE ANY BEARING ON WHAT YOU'VE DONE WITH YOUR LIFE?





ANSWER? IT DOESN'T! THE BIBLE HAS NO MORE BEARING ON OUR LIVES THAN THE STORIES OF THOR AND LOKI AND ODIN! DON'T LISTEN TO HIM! THERE IS NOTHING 'SINFUL' ABOUT POSING NUDE! THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH WHAT YOU DID!





JUST LISTEN TO ME FOR A SECOND, ERICA. WHOEVER PUT ALL THOSE 'JESUS' THOUGHTS IN YOUR HEAD IS ALL, ALL WRONG!





I HAVE A BETTER ANSWER! AND IT'S THE REAL ANSWER! AND IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH JESUS!





THERE IS NO 'GOD' AS THESE CHRISTIANS HAVE MADE UP FOR THEMSELVES! IT'S NOT TRUE, ERICA! NONE OF IT! COME BACK TO US! WE MISS YOU SO MUCH! DON'T WE, GUYS?

Somehow... by hook or by crook, I will shoot Erica Campbell. I mean, how long can that 'God' kick possibly last? How long before Erica realizes that getting a 'real job' in the 'real world' fucking sucks compared to modeling?

ERICA! COME BACK!

edit:
I find it quite odd that the Official Erica Campbell site is still up and running. So either someone else is cashing in on her image, or the whole thing is bullshit. Weird. Why would her softcore solo site still be up? Anyway, she's already 30 now, so oh well...

Hey, Erica. You can't go 'born-again' and keep your site up for financial assistance. It doesn't work that way. God knows you haven't taken down your site and are still collecting income from it. God knows all. Lol.

And if someone (other than you), heaven forbid, is making money off your name and images against your wishes, then I truly feel badly for you. 

Hey, you gotta figure it's one or the other. You can get fucked pretty badly legally if you're not careful. I really hope that's not the situation with her.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 10, 2012)

But here's tonight's update. The grow stops for no one, not even an aging Erica Campbell. (I still love you, though, Erica. I still love you.)






Good news! The little one has finally moved into her explosive growth phase. Rev it up, bitch! Go! Go! Go! (I'm gonna clip that last dead leaf in a moment.)





Bad news? Big one never stopped growing.





Water change tomorrow. First flush, too. Prior to this I was just swapping old nute solution with new.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 11, 2012)

galactic tahoe going at THC........???!!! anyone heard of this?


----------



## lordjin (Aug 11, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> galactic tahoe going at THC........???!!! anyone heard of this?


I just see a screen that says place bid, but there's no pic. Alien x Tahoe sounds killer, tho.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 11, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I just see a screen that says place bid, but there's no pic. Alien x Tahoe sounds killer, tho.


anything thats a bit alien, sounds like they gave it that kinda name cause it looked a bit out of this world perhaps  maybe 1 to keep an eye out for...expeeeensive cross.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 11, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> anything thats a bit alien, sounds like they gave it that kinda name cause it looked a bit out of this world perhaps  maybe 1 to keep an eye out for...expeeeensive cross.


Well what will they think of next? I want to try that now just for the sound of it... Galactic OGK.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 11, 2012)

And I'm near the coast. I don't know how people live in the Valley. Changed the water wearing nothing but my boxers. Exhilarating.





The big one has already started pressing through the screen. Scrog time. Her node/branch structure is clear, making it easy to plan a strategy.





This cut was made for this kind of training... more so than Tahoe. This is a magnificent specimen of a magnificent strain. Too bad they didn't hand me two of these. Okay, okay, I'll stop.

Watch as the little one gives birth to a new plant. She's behind, but why am I not worried? Look how much she grew since yesterday.





Her branches are developing nicely. She knows what she's doing.





Even if I have to start flower on her at a smaller size, a full screen is a full screen. 

Edit: Remember how this thing was all curling up and dying? Congratulations to me.

Edit 2: I'll try to get some root shots later, but the ac is working extra hard right now, so I don't want to keep opening the door.


----------



## 2easy (Aug 12, 2012)

looking good jin. i cant wait for you to fill that screen and get the show on the road.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 12, 2012)

2easy said:


> looking good jin. i cant wait for you to fill that screen and get the show on the road.


Thanks, man.

Have a look at this. Growers, I don't have to tell you what this is. To the uninitiated this might look like I'm building a bomb.





But upon taking on the miserable task of changing out my scrubber, I decided instead to hook up a six inch can fan to assist the blower and computer fan that were already cooling the light. So that's three, count 'em, three fans cooling my light. Crazy, huh? That's how crazy hot it's been the past few days. I could never have done shit like this with my old, bitch roommate. Thank the Lord she's gone.





I'm gonna have to hook up the new scrubber at some point. No way I can leave it like this in flower. I have a pretty serious main blower, so the propeller of this muffin fan spins even when off... not bad through all that ducting.





I'll get a six to four reducer and hook up the carbon filter later. Right now it's all about air movement. I'm even thinking about extending the duct to go outside.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 12, 2012)

Looks hopeless, huh? Give it time. I wouldn't even be trying this without the screen keeping the big one in check. This wouldn't be possible growing straight up because the big one would be towering over the little one by now. But with screen evening things out, the smaller one, though much smaller, still has a fighting chance because they're still receiving the same amount of light. Cool, huh?





The big one has begun training in earnest. Looking good.





























Little one is coming around big time.











Reach for it, little girl. You can do it! 





She'll never fully catch up to her big sister, but she'll def help to fill the screen. It would have taken forever with just one plant.

Edit:
It should be noted that the little one's roots just hit solution surface. That's when things really start happening. The training stress is also slowing down the bigger one a little, so I remain hopeful.


----------



## Chipper Pig (Aug 12, 2012)

The little one is hanging in there mate. It has some nice white roots come through. She will play her part out nicely!


----------



## lordjin (Aug 12, 2012)

Chipper Pig said:


> The little one is hanging in there mate. It has some nice white roots come through. She will play her part out nicely!


A gold star next your name, sir.


----------



## Chipper Pig (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks Lordjin. How do you put a link to to your grow journal? I just started one, but can't put a link to it.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 12, 2012)

Chipper Pig said:


> Thanks Lordjin. How do you put a link to to your grow journal? I just started one, but can't put a link to it.


Go to 'My Rollitup' and select edit signature. Enter the link into the text field.


----------



## Chipper Pig (Aug 12, 2012)

Sweet, thanks heaps Lordjin.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Aug 12, 2012)

Lookin good Jin! Love the 3 finger OG leaves, looks just like the Tahoe i have going right now....


----------



## lordjin (Aug 12, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Lookin good Jin! Love the 3 finger OG leaves, looks just like the Tahoe i have going right now....


Pix please. Thanks.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 12, 2012)

28 days in  the little one is still begging to be a mother if you ask me, look at her structure, perfect for producing clones 
The Big one is about to boom Jin, i can see from a different perspective, and in my opinion fillin the screen with a bigger section of a bigger plant will produce alot more yield than 1 small one struggling to keep up and feed against the larger girl...big plant = big buds.....small plant = well i don't need to tell you... 
I know you love her Jin, and i just can see how much you want her to give you a decent pull! but I really think she needs another home. If you allow the big plant to take over, i was going to say 'might' but i'm goin all out here and saying You WILL surprise yourself. + you will have a mum waiting for you for perfect timing to produce a large healthy baby girl....A new learning experience is a must in my books Jin  I'm sure you got all the help you need right here 

love ya work Jin, Jin the babysitter

edit: also you don't need to make a new lid. just cover 1 hole. the root system doesn't need to be in the centre


----------



## lordjin (Aug 12, 2012)

This is a perfect plant. I'm taking extra care not to overnute this time. Extra algae shielding, too. H202 as well.





This plant seems to distribute energy more evenly amongst her branches than the last Tahoe clone I grew. There really is no longer a main head.





This baby is powerful. Note the branches forming their own powerful sub-branches. Good, good. The idea is to develop each branch into almost its own plant. This is how we get a yield out of two tiny clones. And it's possible because I can't get root-bound.


----------



## 2easy (Aug 12, 2012)

the more i see of your louie the less i see any resemblance to my buddha tahoe. bloody swerve at it again lol


----------



## lordjin (Aug 13, 2012)

2easy said:


> the more i see of your louie the less i see any resemblance to my buddha tahoe. bloody swerve at it again lol


You mean ol' elephant leaves?

Here's a couple of Buddha Tahoe images I stole off the internet. Does yours look anything like this?





If my OGK had that much foliage, I would freak! Look at that! I want to eat it! I don't know, from my experience, the real bomb OGK always has some purple on it. Beautiful, but looks nothing like the gear I grow. Seed plants just don't resemble the OG cuts floating around these parts... not even the "Cali-Connect." I'm calling you out, Swerve! Here's a direct comparison with what we all know to be a real OG Kush clone. How come it looks so different? Hmmmmmmmmmm? LOL. J/K! Peace! 





This is how it looks at day 43.





That looks pretty OG, but it's kind of too far away for me to really tell. Besides, who's to say what's really what on the internet?


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 13, 2012)

That's why i always wonder about seed grows indoors...they always seem to have a larger structure and massive leaves, look at Gorbzzz grow following my methods and he got similar massive large fan leaves! I gotta say though his buddha tahoe and the pics you found do look very similar, especially that heavy wide leaf look....strange. Are clones meant to grow different from a seeded plant? It seems if i had massive wide branches like that i'd want the extra room!


----------



## 2easy (Aug 13, 2012)

its the vine like branches that are throwing me, my buddha tahoe is STOCKY. thick stems you cant even bend. mine reminds me much more of a bubba kush i grew than an og at this stage

the thing with seed grows is they seem to throw out really big leaves for a few nodes its like they are maximizing there light collecting ability but once they push through into maturity they start throwing out alternating nodes and pre flowers the leaves get smaller and often take on a slightly different shape.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 13, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> That's why i always wonder about seed grows indoors...they always seem to have a larger structure and massive leaves, look at Gorbzzz grow following my methods and he got similar massive large fan leaves! I gotta say though his buddha tahoe and the pics you found do look very similar, especially that heavy wide leaf look....strange. Are clones meant to grow different from a seeded plant? It seems if i had massive wide branches like that i'd want the extra room!





2easy said:


> its the vine like branches that are throwing me, my buddha tahoe is STOCKY. thick stems you cant even bend. mine reminds me much more of a bubba kush i grew than an og at this stage
> 
> the thing with seed grows is they seem to throw out really big leaves for a few nodes its like they are maximizing there light collecting ability but once they push through into maturity they start throwing out alternating nodes and pre flowers the leaves get smaller and often take on a slightly different shape.


Totally. That's just how seed plants are, big leaves and tree trunks. But towards veg maturity and flower, they develop that alternating node look.

Maybe it has something to do with the continual cloning process that gives these cuts the vine-like characteristics. Also, these OG clones I grow never go past seven blades on the fan leaves, while seed plants tend to go to nine blades and beyond.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 13, 2012)

What Katy Perry trip to Raging Waters is complete without a wardrobe malfunction?

Look! I'm Katy Perry having fun at Raging Waters!





Boy, that was fun. Now to towel off... woops!





I can't help it. I'm addicted to crack.





I'd really prefer a Katy Perry nip-slip... but what are you gonna do?


----------



## lordjin (Aug 13, 2012)

OCT. 13-14, 2012 (SAT & SUN)
LA Center Studios
-420 MEDICATING AREA AT EVENT! (no need to hot box it in your car!*)-
*I added that 
http://kushexpo.com/home/
I don't know about all them other events. I'd probably just leave after the hot chick pageant.





Okay, gents. It's time to show off your wives and girlfriends. You could win a professional photo shoot! Ha ha!





See you there! Not!
[video=youtube;C99LA4h1uQE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C99LA4h1uQE&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## lordjin (Aug 13, 2012)

*Texas A&M Shooting: Gunman, Officer And Civilian Dead In College Station Shooting (LIVE UPDATES)*

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/08/13/texas-am-shooting-college-station_n_1773387.html?utm_hp_ref=college

Woops, spoke to soon. The news day just sped up.

Y'know what? I'm getting pretty sick of this shit. It seems like we can't go a full week without hearing about another fucking shooting. What the fuck is it? What's the fucking problem? You want to know what the fucking problem is? Sad, powerless people who want to take 'revenge' on the society that 'wronged' them have easy access to human hole punchers. Pretty simple problem, right? Simple solution? None in sight.

The gun lobby has too great an influence on our legislative process for there to be any meaningful steps taken even after something like this:





It's just a sad, sad reality here in the United States that even Obama can do little to change. He would if he could, but he can't, so he won't kind of thing.





But what about the Gordon Cowdens, the John Larimers, and the Micayla Medeks of the world? What? You mean they had hopes and dreams, and their hearts were filled with love? Who cares? I love guns. Oh, how about Veronica Moser-Sullivan, just 6 years old? No? Still not enough to make you re-think things? Gotcha. (What was a six year old doing at a midnight showing of Batman? Never mind...)





So why did these people die again? What is so fucking important that needs preserving even in the face of this madness?





Our right to own guns? Come on. Wake up, America. The sad thing about people is that they won't make any changes in their thinking until tragedy touches them personally.

So all you people flaming and threatening one another here on Rollitup... seriously, just what the hell are you doing?

Edit:
And it should be noted that I am liberal-leaning politically (duh), but if you think I'm a tree-hugging peacenick, no way. I've owned guns, I've shot guns, I've loved guns. I even had a sick fascination with them as a kid. But having had my experience with guns in my adulthood, feeling the weight of the hardware, the ammo, feeling the hard kick of the big caliber recoil, I absolutely know how dangerous they are. You don't really know until you go in the mountains and demolish a TV with a 12 gauge. You can obliterate anything and anyone even from far away with that shit. Scary. Never point a gun at another human being... especially a fucking shotgun. And that's one to grow on.

Just so you know I'm not bullshitting, there was a period in my life when I owned the shorty forty Smith and Wesson and the limited edition 9mm with machine (not satin) finish. I had two 15 shot magazines (now no longer available in consumer market) filled with Black Talon hollow points (now no longer available). This SW 9mm was a fucking sweet fucking gun. Guns and Ammo cover shit. The limited edition machine finish had a unique look right in the middle between chrome and satin, and it was accented by a special polished walnut grip. Fuckin' sweet ass gun. The action was like silk. Beautiful control in rapid fire. Perfect gun for unloading an entire magazine on your enemy. My friends favored the wide eject port configuration of the Berettas, but I liked the tight, square look of the Smith and Wesson. See? How would I know all that?

So knowing what I know about firearms, I'm coming from a more realistic place than some hippy who's never held a real gun. Is the average American responsible enough to own a firearm? The answer is without hesitation no. I would love to have a discussion with Obama about it. But would I have the balls to prepare a statement and deliver it to him? I think I could do it, if it was just me and him... and we got high on some of my shit. How about an address to Congress? Can you see my stoned ass in the Congressional chamber demanding saner gun and pot laws? Yeah...


----------



## lordjin (Aug 13, 2012)

Down with Chick-Fil-A. This is funny.
[video=youtube;02BnYko9rns]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02BnYko9rns&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## 323cheezy (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi jin nice work so far ...
The origin of the lou

wassap chezy

louie the 13th.......ur gonna be disappointed. 

it is just a renamed og kush that was floating in the san fernando valley among a group of growers for the longest time. 
i got the cut back 13yrs ago. from a friend that had it for 4 years n the person that gave it to him had it for about 10yrs. 

this is a really old cut. when i got it and got the end product i was like damn some of the best stuff i have ever had. shortly a year after (i been growing for 2 years before i got the cut) i showed my friend who gave me the cut (more like paid lol i wont get into the details) he said this can't be the same plant i gave u. usually small buds n not to dense. well we got softball to baseball sized nugs with great density. we unleashed the potential what this cut can do. our growing an enironment conditions where much better than most. we had a superior product that most didn't know how to replicate at the time. 

all the herb was going to strip clubs an the entertainment industry an the SFV. about 5yrs ago a friend approached me an told me a club wanted to buy all i had....i laughed it off. i just told them they dont even know how much we have etc for them to assume they can just pick it all up etc. so i never met with the club but my friend was supplying the club with it. a few months go by and he said dude the guy at the club really want to meet ya. so i was like fine. it was SVC they asked me how much do i usually have etc and will i have a constant supply. i told em just tell me how much u need a week etc and i'll tell you if i can handle it etc. they told me their needs and i met them 5x fold lol. so they asked if it went to any club at all. i told em the cut is vended to clubs but not by me or my circle. other circles are but theie quality an characteristics are not the same as ours....svc said we know we been dealing with them but everyone comes back just for yours and we want to know if we can get it tested and dub it. i told em i dont care what they call it. 

the birth of louie the 13th!! that is it. nothing more but an un molested well taken cared of og kush that was under a certain formula of nutes.

now u can find stuff thats close to what you had back in the day. i'll tell you most of the time why its hard to find that same thing u had back in the day. we changed our style an the nute company changed formulas. we been experimenting to try to get the characterics back but it's so tough there are so many combinations of nutes and mediums we said fuck it. we going for mass weight now. and that we have.

growers hitting 2 to 2.9 pounds per 1k light, it's no longer about quality but weight. but from time to time there is a few of us that let our personal grows hit shops usually at aec or vapors. only a few know about that formula and environment needs to get it like that but it only produces 1.5-1.8 pounds per 1k. thats y hardly anyone wants to use that formula. 

the old eagles nest was the closet thing to louie back in the day. 

reason why we changed our flagship name was to many shops were claiming they had the best louie etc an i was tired of it an well just dubbed it eagles nest since i was the supply of louie. an i know where it went to an where it didn't. 

svc does have the cut but we are no longer working with them. their grower (my sister) isnt as consistant of a grower. they have changing enironments all the time so its hard to perfect. but they will have good batches an eh batches. 

we have manipulated this cut to have diff characters. one location will make it for cerebal while another location will make it for pain. 

thats y you have 

phat og
eagles nest
eagles nuggs
vapors
malo og
festers quest
closet kush
underground 

etc this is all the same cut.....just diff style and diff medium and nutes and lenth of crop. this plant can be rdy at 8weeks or as long as 11weeks. 

8 week cerebal stoney effect
11week pain and couch lock an goodnight!! 

there are so many names that this cut has been given its retarded and i dont support it but the people i was working with at the time decided this. if it was me i would just be og kush but then there would be 5 og kushes on the board and people will get confused etc.

i know your a reputable person on boards.....if you would keep this confidential i was appreciate it. if you wanted a pm when i though a great batch was coming down i'll pm ya. 

it all stemmed down to when we started we were not as commercial.....now that it's been some time....its so big now that it's hard to duplicate because the true masters are not even growing it anymore....they are just supervising.


----------



## ^Slanty (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks for the pointless useless information session. Don't think he asked? 

When you can grow some chronic, come back and maybe then share something. Until then, I will just keep laughing at your "so called" grows and useless information.


Ps. Guess I should have quoted his post, because now I see he has edited all to hell. Regardless......WTF!? Just go away.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 13, 2012)

That's just downright stupid cheeze. You honestly think you're the king of erb....erb revolves around you???. Wake up cheeze...... how pointless and useless are you?

You talk absolute crud. In Jin's system he will have no problem even from the simplest oldest most boring cut in the world and still produce Dank....Why? cause he knows how to grow and doesn't try to feed people pointless made up info with no back-up or proof. Nice one Cheeze you just lost what miniscule respect you gained in the last few weeks. If any at that


----------



## lordjin (Aug 13, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Thanks for the pointless useless information session. Don't think he asked?
> 
> When you can grow some chronic, come back and maybe then share something. Until then, I will just keep laughing at your "so called" grows and useless information.
> 
> ...





flowamasta said:


> That's just downright stupid cheeze. You honestly think you're the king of erb....erb revolves around you???. Wake up cheeze...... how pointless and useless are you?
> 
> You talk absolute crud. In Jin's system he will have no problem even from the simplest oldest most boring cut in the world and still produce Dank....Why? cause he knows how to grow and doesn't try to feed people pointless made up info with no back-up or proof. Nice one Cheeze you just lost what miniscule respect you gained in the last few weeks. If any at that


Dudes, Slanty and FM, I'm getting my blog ready and would love to showcase some of your work. You two have some of the best grow photos and I want them! Do I have your permission to browse your various threads and take the photos I like? Full credit always given.

Edit: Same for Mohican and the backyard wonderland.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 13, 2012)

Here are a couple good shots:
































Mohican Master Grower hehe


----------



## Mohican (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey Cheesy - thanks for the history. I love old cut stories.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ^Slanty (Aug 13, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey Cheesy - thanks for the history. I love old cut stories.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


Sorry Mo, but you missed the part where he is a young kid talking out of his arse. You are well on your way to be 10x the grower he is so far, so I would take what you said to heart more than what he has to offer at this point in time.

To all those that think no good strains can come from seed.... get a life! If you think that, then you don't have a clue how to grow, period!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 13, 2012)

I know Cheesy can exaggerate about his growing skills and I am still angry about the picture of the male plant outside on a hill. However, he does seem to have some strain info that is interesting and I love hearing MJ folklore. He is also the one that turned LordJin on to PO cuts.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 13, 2012)

Total good cop, bad cop routine. That was awesome, you two. Slanty, I love your hard-nosed integrity. And, Mo, you're just really nice.

And look at this shit. I still can't believe I'm doing this. Even if I have to wrap the big bitch completely around the little one, the little one will contribute to the yield.





It really doesn't look as bad in person. The little one is sizing up quite nicely. See how a new plant is growing out of the tiny clone that was dying? Not all clones do this in my system. With more vigorous clones, the small leaves it came with actually grow, while the PO cuts give birth to a new plant, using the leaves it came with as food. Pretty weird, huh?





But wow, big girl sure is putting on a show.





Can hardly wait to see these bloom.






Little girl getting her underside wet. Yikes!


----------



## lordjin (Aug 13, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Here are a couple good shots:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it seems like you can plant any old leaf and it grows. I want to document that.

Edit:
I would also love to see you tackle an indica dom hybrid indoors.

Good night and good growing.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 14, 2012)

With the recent suicide bombing in Kabul highlighting the lack of progress in Afghanistan, an interesting article has appeared in the New Yorker.
*HAVE OBAMA AND ROMNEY FORGOTTEN AFGHANISTAN?*

http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/comment/2012/08/have-obama-and-romney-forgotten-afghanistan.html





Here are the first two paragraphs of the article.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
How&#8217;s this for a conspiracy of silence? With less than three months to go until Election Day, President Barack Obama and Mitt Romney have successfully avoided saying almost anything about America&#8217;s war in Afghanistan. Remember that war? You will at some point, however little the two candidates talk about it.


You can make your own guesses about why the candidates have said so little about Afghanistan&#8212;their positions are virtually identical, the economy is more important, etc. My own guess: neither of them knows what to do about the place. In a mere twenty-eight months, the United States is scheduled to stop fighting, and every day brings new evidence that the Afghan state that is supposed to take over is a failing, decrepit enterprise.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~





The author then goes into the gory details of why there is still no reliable authority in Afghanistan.





Wow. Remember how the illegal Iraq war was such a hot button topic in the past two elections? That's because there was political division behind that one. One party felt it could take advantage of the fact that Iraq was unpopular, so it mattered. Obama effectively used the Republican-led mistake of Iraq to win the election. But how about now?





How about Afghanistan? How does Obama denounce a failure he himself engineered?





Answer? He doesn't. And why would his opponent, who also supports the war for all its corporate sponsorship, have anything to say about it? Right. He's just as silent on the matter... but not as silent as this little girl.





Funny how such a gigantic foreign policy matter hasn't been mentioned by either so far during a fucking presidential election campaign.





I mean it is, after all, a time when these two fucks say why he's better than the other for the direction of the US, right?





Economy, economy, economy...





And a fucking full-scale military invasion has no bearing on our economy?





These guys aren't even getting a mention in the election. 





They don't exist right now because they're politically irrelevant.





None of this exists.





"None of this is happening. Vote for me."





"Don't look at that. Look at me."





"This is about sacrifice... This is about the brave men and women who..." ** whisper, whisper** "I mean, vote for me!"





Yeah, vote for me. Sick motherfuckers.





"The Few, The Proud..." Look at those decorations. Look at that eye patch. That bad motherfucker has to stand next to him? What an insult. I'd like to see that Marine kick his ass. That's what I'd like to see.


----------



## SFguy (Aug 14, 2012)

+rep for that post jin. im still cruisn around here sucks that they did you like that thats why i make all my own cuts i havnt bought any for a LONG time


----------



## lordjin (Aug 14, 2012)

SFguy said:


> +rep for that post jin. im still cruisn around here sucks that they did you like that thats why i make all my own cuts i havnt bought any for a LONG time


You a vet? Didn't know that. Glad you're back in one piece.

It's not a big problem. The little one will yield something.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Aug 14, 2012)

Nice to see you two getting along in this thread, cant we all just get a bong!


----------



## lordjin (Aug 14, 2012)

I&#8217;ve been thinking about my shiny new blog lately (the one that&#8217;s so new that it hasn&#8217;t been born yet). I actually started writing the &#8220;about me&#8221; part, and it made me laugh. Good start. As I typed, I was struck by the realization that I&#8217;ll be able express myself at my blog without any moderation. Awesome. I can&#8217;t tell you how difficult it is to contain my true nature here at RIU. Sometimes I feel like wild animal trapped in a cage.

Anyway, as you guys may have already guessed, I have an opinion on just about everything, and I'm not shy about sharing. But in the near future, you'll see less of my non-grow related posts as I'll be getting that out of my system at el blogo. And keep in mind that I've been tame compared to what you'll see there.

Lastly, I don't want to have to keep saying that my models will all be fully naked at the blog. Oops, said it again. Life, love, naked hotties shot with a pricey camera, and ganja growing... all in one fun-filled place... Oh yeah, and me making fun of just about everything under the sun!

Hope to see you there soon!


----------



## lordjin (Aug 14, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Nice to see you two getting along in this thread, cant we all just get a bong!


I did! Get a bong that is.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Aug 14, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I did! Get a bong that is.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 14, 2012)

I swear to you it doesn't look the same as yesterday. Look closely.





The little one is jamming. Look at that. Now those are starting to look like respectable leaves. Almost at the screen.






Scrog Illustrated





Sorry about the blurry pictures. And I'm supposed to be a photographer?





And now the little sub-sub branch gets full exposure. See the pattern?





I'm trying a more precise nuting procedure this time around. Instead of increasing by my usual 100ppm or so each week with water change, I'm starting with a low figure at water change and manually injecting minute quantities of nute as the days progress. I just injected 6ml more of A and B. You can't play around with the dial like this without the dedicated tri-meter.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey, y'know what crazy thought just popped in my head? I'm thinking the little one is gonna overtake the big one.





I'm taking bets. Any takers?


----------



## Mohican (Aug 15, 2012)

Purple Kush from the disp. - not impressed!











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Aug 15, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Purple Kush from the disp. - not impressed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that looks kinda weird. I'd still smoke it, though. Gotta be sure... Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 15, 2012)

Dig it. Here's how she looks right after a much needed tuck job. Loving the heavy indica look of the characteristic OG leaves. This bud is gonna be a real brain hammer. I'll say one thing for PO, they have good gear. Scratch that. They have great gear. Honestly, after my last two harvests, I won't smoke anything else. Not only the most potent I've smoked, also the cleanest and most refined. Their gear doesn't make you feel slow, stupid, or tired. Great shit. I bitched and moaned about the weak baby clone, but this is how I really feel. No dispensary weed compares. This here looks to be another winner.





Believe it or not, I'm actually starting to worry less and less about the little one with each day. She's really starting up now.





This plant is a scrogger's dream. Look how spindly she is. Can't imagine growing a cut like this standing straight up.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 15, 2012)

Very nice Jin  They look Very tropical, got that humidifier pumpin?  the big one is starting to get some nice defined fans there too i might add, going to be some beauties 

This is your 2 beauties 







edit: actually after posting that even i'm a little confused! Don't let big louie eat lil Louie  yeah thats what i meant!


----------



## lordjin (Aug 15, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Very nice Jin  They look Very tropical, got that humidifier pumpin?  the big one is starting to get some nice defined fans there too i might add, going to be some beauties
> 
> This is your 2 beauties
> 
> ...


That model looks sorta familiar.

Dude, seriously? This PO shit, I feel almost guilty just growing it and smoking it all to my head. This stuff needs to go out to really sick mmj patients... grown by people like you. I swear at the peak of the cure (after at least 3 months), the prime nug makes you feel like you're walking on air. I think a cancer patient or even someone suffering from depression could use that. I get so high that I actually have that thought sometimes. People way, way sicker than me actually paying for inferior meds. Guilt, baby.

edit:
Random bragging: I would pit PO's Tahoe grown by me against my shop's most bestest Pheno's A&B (still $70 an 8th) any day of the week. And win.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 15, 2012)

lordjin said:


> That model looks sorta familiar.
> 
> Dude, seriously? This PO shit, I feel almost guilty just growing it and smoking it all to my head. This stuff needs to go out to really sick mmj patients... grown by people like you. I swear at the peak of the cure (after at least 3 months), the prime nug makes you feel like you're walking on air. I think a cancer patient or even someone suffering from depression could use that. I get so high that I actually have that thought sometimes. People way, way sicker than me actually paying for inferior meds. Guilt, baby.
> 
> ...


$70 an 8th are u fukin kidding!!!?? my god. top grade goes for $60 a quart here, but i have been known to get $80 if worth begging for...there is alot of crud out here, we get nothing, not even the slightest of choice if we are street searchers. Some think they should get a choice buying it here, but who are they kidding? it's not LA..Top grade erb, and i mean TOP GRADE even close to mine comes along VERY rarely. very dissapointing really it's gotta be us guys, i'm tellin you it's us small time corner room closet/cabinet/tent growers that produce the pure grade cannabis where i come from anyway.... commercial growers don't give a rats ass. When i think about it, 10 years ago there was alot more dank...Now Dank is bragged about???!!! very strange if you ask me.

I totally agree with you on the curing side of things!! my Jack is absolute roadkill now. I've been toning it down in the morning smoking my mates sativa mix....lemon haze/red devil....it's nice if you don't want to goto sleep early... miniscule calyxs, very shiny and glistening, but the smell is limited and very floral like pot-pouri. pics if someone begs hehe....


----------



## lordjin (Aug 15, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> $70 an 8th are u fukin kidding!!!?? my god. top grade goes for $60 a quart here, but i have been known to get $80 if worth begging for...there is alot of crud out here, we get nothing, not even the slightest of choice if we are street searchers. Some think they should get a choice buying it here, but who are they kidding? it's not LA..Top grade erb, and i mean TOP GRADE even close to mine comes along VERY rarely. very dissapointing really it's gotta be us guys, i'm tellin you it's us small time corner room closet/cabinet/tent growers that produce the pure grade cannabis where i come from anyway.... commercial growers don't give a rats ass. When i think about it, 10 years ago there was alot more dank...Now Dank is bragged about???!!! very strange if you ask me.
> 
> I totally agree with you on the curing side of things!! my Jack is absolute roadkill now. I've been toning it down in the morning smoking my mates sativa mix....lemon haze/red devil....it's nice if you don't want to goto sleep early... miniscule calyxs, very shiny and glistening, but the smell is limited and very floral like pot-pouri. pics if someone begs hehe....


I really am spoiled. It's easy for me to take the LA cannabis scene for granted, but hearing your stories reminds me to count my blessings.

I don't know that they're still selling their Phenos A&B for $70US an 8th since I haven't been down there in months, but last I was there, regular top-flight OG was going for $60US for four grams, ten more for their in-house 'Pure OG' known only as Phenotype A and Phenotype B. The Phenos were great, great OG, but my best nug has more crystals and the high is happier.

I can't help but think that you would be an asset to the grow community here. Your care in cultivation is a rare commodity even in our cannabis saturated city.

Edit:
Your pics are always welcome.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 15, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I really am spoiled. It's easy for me to take the LA cannabis scene for granted, but hearing your stories reminds me to count my blessings.
> 
> I don't know that they're still selling their Phenos A&B for $70US an 8th since I haven't been down there in months, but last I was there, regular top-flight OG was going for $60US for four grams, ten more for their in-house 'Pure OG' known only as Phenotype A and Phenotype B. The Phenos were great, great OG, but my best nug has more crystals and the high is happier.
> 
> ...


Ok, here goes, not the best quality pics i can produce but under night time lighting and me being lazy not getting up you get some computer screen lit bud pics  but this is the lemon haze x red devil..... interesting looking bud, just not the tastiest nor crystal covered, and everything seems miniature about it..the smell isn't fantastic but i keep going back to open the jar to have a whiff....but not my favoured ofcourse...but it was free, and getting a free sample gives you a proper view on it you can play with it how you like...  cheers for the credit my friend 

My views on the legal cannabis.. I can get a bit mixed, i think some of those shops are just like any other shop and they find the tricks of the trade and only certain people would be getting the best of the best....just like any business really! it becomes more commercial and less people care about the 'important' side of things....some have lost that hippie attitude of trying to make the best of the best... but i'm glad to see alot of fine growers around these parts that have heart for cannabis! Over here being illegal, we don't always get a choice where we get it from, so that makes it easier to get rid of for those that dont care about producing quality. It's not going to a shop, usually a backyard deal perhaps.... for that person to get home and be disappointed.... so it surprises me that there isn't more just top quality over there??!! i mean business is business right? 

oh yeah pics....ignore that stoned dribble i have no idea what i even wrote.















enjoy...


----------



## lordjin (Aug 15, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Ok, here goes, not the best quality pics i can produce but under night time lighting and me being lazy not getting up you get some computer screen lit bud pics  but this is the lemon haze x red devil..... interesting looking bud, just not the tastiest nor crystal covered, and everything seems miniature about it..the smell isn't fantastic but i keep going back to open the jar to have a whiff....but not my favoured ofcourse...but it was free, and getting a free sample gives you a proper view on it you can play with it how you like...  cheers for the credit my friend
> 
> My views on the legal cannabis.. I can get a bit mixed, i think some of those shops are just like any other shop and they find the tricks of the trade and only certain people would be getting the best of the best....just like any business really! it becomes more commercial and less people care about the 'important' side of things....some have lost that hippie attitude of trying to make the best of the best... but i'm glad to see alot of fine growers around these parts that have heart for cannabis! Over here being illegal, we don't always get a choice where we get it from, so that makes it easier to get rid of for those that dont care about producing quality. It's not going to a shop, usually a backyard deal perhaps.... for that person to get home and be disappointed.... so it surprises me that there isn't more just top quality over there??!! i mean business is business right?
> 
> ...


Yes, free weed is free weed. I would smoke that... and probably find a way to enjoy it, too.

I guess things are relative. What would be considered so-so here might have a higher status elsewhere. Here even the skate punk with holes in his pants is smoking dank OG. Everyone has it. You can smell it in the air sometimes, and no one really knows who it's coming from. (I've smelled some good shit on passing strangers. Lol.) 

This is such a marijuana town, you often overhear people talking about their 'med cards' and how they couldn't live without it. And young people? Forget it. Try to find a kid in LA with his baseball cap turned to the side who is not smoking weed. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 15, 2012)

*SF cop fights suspension over nude photos*
http://www.sfgate.com/crime/article/SF-cop-fights-suspension-over-nude-photos-3788232.php





"Oh yeah, baby. Hold it right there." (BTW, he didn't take the below photo and the above photo isn't actually him.)





This is so good, I had to include the entire article for you to read:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
A San Francisco police officer whose hobby is photographing naked women has filed a federal civil rights suit against the city, saying he was wrongfully suspended twice because of his off-duty pastime.

In a suit filed in U.S. District Court in Oakland, Gared Hansen, 36, said the department suspended him twice, in 2009 and 2010, because "it did not approve of plaintiff's artistic expression," according to the suit filed Thursday.

It asserts the photography was done on Hansen's own time "with absolutely no connection to his employment."

Police and city officials declined to comment Tuesday, saying they had not seen the suit.

It seeks an unspecified amount in damages and lists the defendants as the city and Police Chief Greg Suhr, as well as George Gascón, Suhr's predecessor and currently San Francisco's district attorney.

Hansen, a police officer since 2005 who now works as a patrol officer, has been a photographer for 20 years and practices genres known as "creative photography and "figure study," the suit says.

Hansen has also described himself on websites that he specializes in "boudoir/pin-up photography."
One site maintained by Hansen warns viewers that it contains "nudity presented in artistic form. If you are offended by this or are in a location where viewing this is not allowed then please do not continue. Otherwise welcome and enjoy."

In 2009, the department suspended Hansen for five days after an internal investigation that was sparked by his artwork, the suit said.

The complaint did not specify the reasons for the suspension. Hansen was also assigned to jobs "widely known throughout the department as 'punishment' assignments," the suit said.

In 2010, Contra Costa County sheriff's deputies cited Hansen for trespassing after finding him and two models inside an abandoned Byron hotel commonly used by photographers, the suit said.

Hansen identified himself to the deputies as a San Francisco police officer. The department suspended him for 10 days for allegedly engaging in conduct that "reflects discredit to the department," the suit said.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ha ha ha ha ha! Is that the best or what? What's even better? I tracked down his Model Mayhem profile! Check out his work. Why does this girl have vampire fangs? Because he had the fangs laying around. This is photographic suicide and always results in something random and stupid like this:





Rowr!





And look! At least his mermaids are real... sorta.





My advice to this guy? Don't quit your day job... oh, wait. Lol.

Edit:
This from the article:
"In 2010, Contra Costa County sheriff's deputies cited Hansen for trespassing after finding him and two models inside an abandoned Byron hotel commonly used by photographers, the suit said."

That's why I don't do location shoots unless I have explicit permission from the property owner. A law-enforcement officer should know better. Quite embarrassing. God, I was so hoping he would be good. Oh well...


----------



## ^Slanty (Aug 15, 2012)

Well, I chopped a couple of branches to test out today. Here are a few pics:
View attachment 2296327View attachment 2296328View attachment 2296329View attachment 2296330


----------



## lordjin (Aug 15, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Well, I chopped a couple of branches to test out today. Here are a few pics:
> View attachment 2296327View attachment 2296328View attachment 2296329View attachment 2296330


That's pretty purple. Purple buds are so prized. You must smoke report. I want smell, texture, taste, high. We already know it looks spectacular.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 15, 2012)

Look who's looking less ridiculously small.






Scrog Illustrated
Time to train the main head.





Flexible yet strong. Strong yet flexible. Main head moved to next square. And to Noobish readers, those hairs don't mean it's gonna flower. That's just the way these clones grow, vegging with the urge to flower in check.





Other heads tucked to their next squares.












Roots.





She'll catch up.





Thanks for watching.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 15, 2012)

I first got interested in this band because the lead singer sounds remarkably like the late, great Ian Curtis of Joy Division. Not sure how they sound these days because I stopped following their work some years ago.
[video=youtube;WHD-8AIyBGc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHD-8AIyBGc&amp;feature=related[/video]
And here's a closer look at the little clone spreading her wings finally. Peace.





Notice something weird? This one isn't vegging purple like big sis. Hmmmm.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 16, 2012)

is wrong with this edit interface? Come on.


----------



## AlohaKid (Aug 16, 2012)

Loved Joy Division, such a bummer when he killed himself. The Band went on to be New Order didn't they?


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 16, 2012)

beautiful healthy roots jin  i mean the plants roots that is.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 16, 2012)

AlohaKid said:


> Loved Joy Division, such a bummer when he killed himself. The Band went on to be New Order didn't they?


Hey, you know your music! Excellent. Exactly right. When Curtis died, the rest of the band was emotionally devastated and musically directionless. At first the guitarist turned replacement lead singer, Bernard Sumner, was trying his best to sound like Curtis. The way Sumner is singing on this tune sounds like Curtis never died. That's creepy musical talent in a band. One of their early efforts post-Curtis. Check this out:
[video=youtube;zrh5kaWfyMQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrh5kaWfyMQ[/video]
As good as Interpol is (and they're really, really good) they'll never touch what these guys were doing in the late 70's and early 80's.



flowamasta said:


> beautiful healthy roots jin  i mean the plants roots that is.


Cheers, mate.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 16, 2012)

So just six short years later, their sound transformed into full on synth-dance-pop. They're now considered pioneers of the genre. You can already get a sense of the poppy, dance aspect coming out in the above track, but nothing like this.
[video=youtube;IOmazuzCXCg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOmazuzCXCg&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Aug 16, 2012)

RIP IC.
[video=youtube;GQSpJfpVHmg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQSpJfpVHmg[/video]


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 16, 2012)

can't let you miss out on this babe!! Jessica jane Clement. I feel as animal as a caveman looking at her 







recently in australias ZOO mag hehe


----------



## lordjin (Aug 16, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> can't let you miss out on this babe!! Jessica jane Clement. I feel as animal as a caveman looking at her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa. Google time. BRB. LOL.


----------



## AlohaKid (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah that was my musical era, we used to go to places like Perkins Palace and see Simple Minds and The Plimsolls at The Whiskey. Good times, smoke out right down on the floor, 
KROQ, Raymondo and Evens and Richard Blade...ahh I'm dating myself.

One of my fave bands http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwF9dRQnHXM&feature=related


----------



## lordjin (Aug 16, 2012)

AlohaKid said:


> Yeah that was my musical era, we used to go to places like Perkins Palace and see Simple Minds and The Plimsolls at The Whiskey. Good times, smoke out right down on the floor,
> KROQ, Raymondo and Evens and Richard Blade...ahh I'm dating myself.
> 
> One of my fave bands http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwF9dRQnHXM&feature=related


Are you shittin' me? Blancmange? You've come to the right thread. All that shit you mentioned is all too familiar.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 16, 2012)

Here's how they're looking.





Let's get the little one out of the way. Almost scrogging time for her.






Big one, pre-tuck.





Tuck job.





Macro leaf shot. Wow.





This is gonna be a long-ass veg, but look at that leaf health. I'm not cooking 'em with nutes this time.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 16, 2012)

So I'm finally smoking Larry for the first time. It's not too good. Yes, I just finished the Tahoe. Why else would I be smoking this crap?





I mean, don't get me wrong, I'm high as fuck. But the quality of the high is nowhere near Tahoe.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Aug 16, 2012)

Wow,what a trip..Ive never seen anyone mention Blancmange. I remember when I was a kid seeing their video playing in that movie "flight of the navigator" with sarah jessica parker ..I downloaded all their stuff a few years ago but never ran into anyone else that listened to them. Sorry to go off topic..the plants are looking good..its a bummer the louie stalled out at the start but it looks like you got her back on track..good luck!  


AlohaKid said:


> Yeah that was my musical era, we used to go to places like Perkins Palace and see Simple Minds and The Plimsolls at The Whiskey. Good times, smoke out right down on the floor,
> KROQ, Raymondo and Evens and Richard Blade...ahh I'm dating myself.
> 
> One of my fave bands http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwF9dRQnHXM&feature=related


----------



## AzCannaMan (Aug 16, 2012)

lordjin said:


> So I'm finally smoking Larry for the first time. It's not too good. Yes, I just finished the Tahoe. Why else would I be smoking this crap?
> 
> I mean, don't get me wrong, I'm high as fuck. But the quality of the high is nowhere near Tahoe.


Forced to smoke Larry?? LMFAO! You crack me up Jin! 

It's not refreshing to change after so long with the Tahoe? I know back in Jan or Feb or something you said you dont build up a resistance to the strain over time like is so common with other strains. Is that still the case after smoking Tahoe for more than 8 months from my count? If so holy crap wow.... Just wow...


----------



## AlohaKid (Aug 16, 2012)

Looks like our mutual appreciation for Blancmange, good buds and Jins cool grow logs is a common theme here.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 16, 2012)

BustinScales510 said:


> Wow,what a trip..Ive never seen anyone mention Blancmange. I remember when I was a kid seeing their video playing in that movie "flight of the navigator" with sarah jessica parker ..I downloaded all their stuff a few years ago but never ran into anyone else that listened to them. Sorry to go off topic..the plants are looking good..its a bummer the louie stalled out at the start but it looks like you got her back on track..good luck!


You get extra points for the "Flight of the Navigator" mention.



AzCannaMan said:


> Forced to smoke Larry?? LMFAO! You crack me up Jin!
> 
> It's not refreshing to change after so long with the Tahoe? I know back in Jan or Feb or something you said you dont build up a resistance to the strain over time like is so common with other strains. Is that still the case after smoking Tahoe for more than 8 months from my count? If so holy crap wow.... Just wow...


If I were marooned on an island (great growing climate hopefully), and I could have only one strain? I would feel good about going with the last two Tahoe I grew. It counteracts tolerance buildup because its chemical makeup continues to change as it cures. Just keeps getting you higher as the months pass. Only problem? Smoking anything else kinda' sucks after that.

Edit:
The PO dude showed me two healthy Tahoe clones as an alternative. I was hella tempted to grow it again. The only reason I took Louie was for variety's sake. I'm pleased that the Louie leaves look a lot like the Tahoe leaves.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 16, 2012)

AlohaKid said:


> Looks like our mutual appreciation for Blancmange, good buds and Jins cool grow logs is a common theme here.


When I was a kid, I used to crack up my friends by saying "Blancmange" with the Richard Blade accent.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 16, 2012)

Those ads are ultra-irritating. They're also formatting wrong in my browser and overlapping site elements. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## AzCannaMan (Aug 17, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Those ads are ultra-irritating. They're also formatting wrong in my browser and overlapping site elements. Anyone else seeing this?


Yup, and the edit timestamps gone / edit function is all dumb now. Half the time it makes you verify you arent a computer when replying to a thread


----------



## lordjin (Aug 17, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Yup, and the edit timestamps gone / edit function is all dumb now. Half the time it makes you verify you arent a computer when replying to a thread


My kingdom for competent site management. 

I don't get it. This site probably gets a lot of traffic. Are these people unable to monetize this traffic so they can pay professionals?

Just what is the management hierarchy here really made up of? Never mind. I'd rather not know.


----------



## curly604 (Aug 17, 2012)

hey jin how is your plant looking?


----------



## lordjin (Aug 17, 2012)

curly604 said:


> hey jin how is your plant looking?


Update coming shortly.


----------



## inhaleindica (Aug 17, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Update coming shortly.


I want to see them too!!! I am back for the time being. I have a journal going on my Monster Mother plants so these will keep me on the computer for the next few weeks


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 17, 2012)

people make some glycerine tincture. Just do it. i am sooo super bakes right now 1 teaspoon of the good stuff and i'm riding a soft warm cloud


----------



## AzCannaMan (Aug 17, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> people make some glycerine tincture. Just do it. i am sooo super bakes right now 1 teaspoon of the good stuff and i'm riding a soft warm cloud


Did you soak it 2 months??? Use the Subcool method? I've been thinking of doing it, now i _REALLY_ want to!

Edit: LOL! _"riding a soft warm cloud" _man that sounds perfect right now!~


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 17, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Did you soak it 2 months??? Use the Subcool method? I've been thinking of doing it, now i _REALLY_ want to!
> 
> Edit: LOL! _"riding a soft warm cloud" _man that sounds perfect right now!~


I used a rice cooker on warm setting in a bath of water on a plate for around 8 hours or something....all day!! i stirred it now and then, I used around 14 grams of kief i think from memory maybe more... and 10 grams of dry ice made hash resin in 200ml of 100% food grade only glycerine. the mixture was VERY thick and stank my entire house out for hours lol...do it at night when everyones asleep if you got strong smelling erb LOL!! after distilling for a day i filtered it through a wire gauze and then my 20 micron pressing screen that came with my bubble bags. VERY clean and pure tincture, mildly cloudy i'd say from potency!!! but a beautiful yellow honey oil colour. To get the last bit out of the erb i put it in a bag while still warm poked a little hole in the bottom and squeezed the feck out of with gloves over the filter... i got around 90-95% back

I'm going to do a subcool method this next time.... i JUST got my new 100% bp usp grade glycerine from the bay and going to do a mild de-carb this time for more flavour. I still have easily ounces of kief left from jars over the years i just forget about or it ends up in the freezer! I may make some dry ice hash again and just run pure resin, i could make an even stronger batch using much less Glycerine....the trick is to have a good ratio to potent cannabis to glycerine.... the glycerine doesn't have as good extracting effects as pure alcohol but still very powerful as a solvent and works perfectly. Tastes great also!! the better tasting/smelling your erb is the better! the glycerine is naturally sweet but then you have to extract your goodies!! so best to start with quality  like any concentrates. If you over de-carb you will lose more taste. BUT de-carboxilating will increase the effects of the thc. so you have to find a balance... how much psycho-activeness do you want? or how much heady high?? and how do you want it to taste? 
You can also make the tincture then remove the plant matter, add more erb/hash, do another extraction with the same glycerine and it will work providing you only do it a few times.... but adding potency all the time.
Go strong the first time and work down from that if you wish. if you think it will work using crud and leaf.... think again maybe for basic pain relief but for psychoacrtive effects and a strong buzz. go for strong potent meds or hash! or even hash oil, all is very soluble in this magical glycerine!! and even better the glycerine is soluble in almost everything, water, alcohol, milk you name it. a spoon full of tincture will make all your problems disappear  well you know what i mean hehe


----------



## lordjin (Aug 17, 2012)

I can't believe there ever was a time when I vegged for only 28 days! Scrogging is a game changer.





I'm gonna tuck the big one later. I'll have those pix up in a bit.





This plant is very sparsely leaved. It's gonna have a great bud to leaf ratio.






The little one.





Each new set of leaves she's kicking out outsizes her last drastically. I think she knows she's behind.





Train photos later.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 17, 2012)

I can't believe I ever used to grow without a screen. This is half the fun now. Maybe more than half.

Main head positioned perfectly to next square.





I'm starting to swing some of her heads to the right to fill that side of the screen.











Exposing those sub-sub branches will ensure a yield even from them.





Opening her up good now. What a beauty.





These are a bitch to grow, but I've never smoked better weed. Worth every ounce of effort. Sorry to burst your bubble, Kiddies. Real OGK is hard to grow.

Edit: Might be looking at a 50 day veg with these. I'm not gonna rush it by pumping heavy nute. My light nuting is allowing the plant to develop its aroma deeply. Never smelled a better veg.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 17, 2012)

Watch as this young dude fucks himself up hiking. Enjoy the scenery.
[video=youtube;cTopB_yRE5w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTopB_yRE5w&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## matatan (Aug 18, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I can't believe I ever used to grow without a screen. This is half the fun now. Maybe more than half.
> 
> Main head positioned perfectly to next square.
> 
> ...


graceful elegant hopeful eager beautiful picture my dude. love it. havent said that in awhile on these forums
when you love what do it really shows


i know the feeling of the aroma, its my first time using ro water n love that i control what im feeding. iv settled down into 450-500 ppm and the smell is amazing. idk if its the strain or the the food or environment or a combination of all three but this veg smell im getting is really nice. (i bumped up once to 750ppm n next few days saw yellow tips trying to treat cal mag def)

subbed


----------



## lordjin (Aug 18, 2012)

matatan said:


> graceful elegant hopeful eager beautiful picture my dude. love it. havent said that in awhile on these forums
> when you love what do it really shows
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words. Welcome, welcome.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 18, 2012)

You can actually see the plants growing in my box in a matter of hours. Cool, huh?


----------



## slayer6669 (Aug 18, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Watch as this young dude fucks himself up hiking. Enjoy the scenery.
> [video=youtube;cTopB_yRE5w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTopB_yRE5w&amp;feature=related[/video]


hey jin have you seen that movie, i cant think of the name off hand, but the guy is hiking in desert and falls into a cave and his arm gets pinned and he is there for days till he finally hacks it off. have you seen that? its really good and i figured its the kinda movie you liked.


----------



## inhaleindica (Aug 18, 2012)

lordjin said:


> You can actually see the plants growing in my box in a matter of hours. Cool, huh?


That has got to be challenging feeding 2 different growth speed since the big one could use some more food and the Little one is pretty good for now until she gets bigger. Have you thought about doing individual bucket?


----------



## lordjin (Aug 18, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> That has got to be challenging feeding 2 different growth speed since the big one could use some more food and the Little one is pretty good for now until she gets bigger. Have you thought about doing individual bucket?


I've thought about individual housings for some time, but there would need to be a drastic re-design to my system which would require some planning.

I'm hitting them with 700ppm including calmag. The little one isn't showing any signs of burning even though 700ppm is a little higher than I would normally go for a clone of her size. The big one probably could use a little more, but 700 is just fine for her right now. I don't want her to grow too fast anyway. Once the little one is bigger, I'll hit them with some more. But yeah, I got lucky with the balance.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 18, 2012)

Or so I thought. I opened my eyes this morning in bed feeling bummed out by the fact that there's nothing left of my Tahoe but a few crumbs. Then I turned my head and saw a half jar of the old, old Tahoe sitting on my bookshelf. I still had this leftover jar from old Tahoe in my head until about halfway through smoking Tahoe 2. Then I simply forgot about it. My regard for this little jar just shot up immensely. 





This has been curing for almost a year. My head feels like it's in a bubble of molasses. Time for another hit. Hey, it's not the best tasting, but I'm high as hell.  It lost some of its taste because I left it in a partially lit area for a long while. These were just the popcorn nugs of old, old Tahoe, but they've cured into pebbles. Still feels sticky and somewhat moist after almost a year.

This here Larry. I dunno. It gets me speedy high for a short time, but the high doesn't really have the staying power I need. Maybe when my Tahoe tolerance falls it'll feel better. But right now it sucks. My Tahoe tolerance is a wall it cannot handle.





Edit: Whoa. Old Tahoe kicking my ass. It's rushing through my feet! What? Could this be better weed I had all along and didn't even know it?





Hooray for really old (not stale) Tahoe popcorn! Really fucking high off this shit.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Aug 18, 2012)

Hey man, looking good I'm subbed up. I was curious- what exactly is Louie XIII? I've been hearing a lot of it lately, I assume it's another OG cut of some kind? I'd appreciate any input (& sorry in advance for posting in your journal. :/)


----------



## lordjin (Aug 18, 2012)

slayer6669 said:


> hey jin have you seen that movie, i cant think of the name off hand, but the guy is hiking in desert and falls into a cave and his arm gets pinned and he is there for days till he finally hacks it off. have you seen that? its really good and i figured its the kinda movie you liked.


You mean 127 hours? Yeah, gotta see that. If you haven't already, watch 'The Canyon' and 'The Reef.' Both incredible films. Gotta see 'The Grey' as well.
[video=youtube;5xibmU-VMKE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xibmU-VMKE[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Aug 18, 2012)

|B3RNY| said:


> Hey man, looking good I'm subbed up. I was curious- what exactly is Louie XIII? I've been hearing a lot of it lately, I assume it's another OG cut of some kind? I'd appreciate any input (& sorry in advance for posting in your journal. :/)


I love that pure OG character. Y'know the really earthy, fuelly bud that makes you cough and then your gums throb? Louie XIII is just one of those OG's that fit that bill whenever I've smoked it. That's all I really go by, and PO has been batting 1000 with Tahoe, so I figure this Louie is gonna be OG to the max as well.

Welcome to the thread. Thanks for reading.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 18, 2012)

"The Canyon" is basically "The Reef" on land, but since "The Canyon" came out a year before, "The Reef" is "The Canyon" at sea.
[video=youtube;0UD2gbjB3vw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UD2gbjB3vw[/video]
Incredible fucking film. Jaws? What's that? This is how it would be in real life.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 18, 2012)

This one is fucking gnarly.
[video=youtube;HYrqs3wh3QQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYrqs3wh3QQ&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## AlohaKid (Aug 18, 2012)

The Reef and The Canyon were both cool flicks. There is another one where a bunch of 20-30 somethings are partying in the Caribbean, and the last chick to jump off the boat when they are froliking in the Ocean forgets to pull down the ladder so they are all stuck there swimming around not able to get back on the Yacht. Pretty trippy. You gotta figure it really is only a movie, because no way in hell my friends and I would not have figured out a way to get the fuck back on that damn boat. Especially if we had some killer bud on that boat waiting for us.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 18, 2012)

wow Jin, the big one is um................... really really big!! i still say in my opinion ofcourse!!  cover the baby hole and grow that monster, with that kind of leaf ratio i would say she's about to explode and i think we can safely say she's got some stretch in her Genes  you could fill that screen in no time with that monster...... wishful thinking i guess


----------



## lordjin (Aug 18, 2012)

AlohaKid said:


> The Reef and The Canyon were both cool flicks. There is another one where a bunch of 20-30 somethings are partying in the Caribbean, and the last chick to jump off the boat when they are froliking in the Ocean forgets to pull down the ladder so they are all stuck there swimming around not able to get back on the Yacht. Pretty trippy. You gotta figure it really is only a movie, because no way in hell my friends and I would not have figured out a way to get the fuck back on that damn boat. Especially if we had some killer bud on that boat waiting for us.


I think I know the movie you're talking about. It's also on my 'to see' list. I really dig the nature survival story. Can you tell?



flowamasta said:


> wow Jin, the big one is um................... really really big!! i still say in my opinion ofcourse!!  cover the baby hole and grow that monster, with that kind of leaf ratio i would say she's about to explode and i think we can safely say she's got some stretch in her Genes  you could fill that screen in no time with that monster...... wishful thinking i guess


It wouldn't be a bad plan to take the little one out, but she just hit screen, and it's finally starting to look like two plants in there. Changing water now. Update in a bit.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 18, 2012)

A blast of H202 water for half an hour and fresh nutes.

FM, here's my plan. With plants of an equal size, I normally criss-cross the heads in opposite directions. This time I'm gonna confine the big one mostly to her half, giving the little one a chance to develop on her side relatively unmolested. That's the plan anyway. Wish me luck.





She's really kicking in now, and I'm still convinced that she can contribute meaningfully to final yield. Oh, and her leaf stems and branches are starting to purp up like big sis.





I just feel like she deserves the chance with the valiant effort she's putting forth.

But without a doubt, the bulk of the yield will be found here.





She's a beauty through and through. 





Visually stunning OG specimen. Way more purple than Tahoe. I'll let her grow for today and tuck tomorrow. See you then.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Aug 18, 2012)

Hey Jin, Flow & other cool dudes from this thread, check out my cloning experiment. 

I'm experimenting with my Tahoe OG from PO so I thought you'd like a sneak peek of her 

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/555188-cloning-experement-honey-vs-schultz.html#post7881963


----------



## lordjin (Aug 19, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Hey Jin, Flow & other cool dudes from this thread, check out my cloning experiment.
> 
> I'm experimenting with my Tahoe OG from PO so I thought you'd like a sneak peek of her
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/555188-cloning-experement-honey-vs-schultz.html#post7881963


I just checked out your thread. Did you say you have a seven foot Tahoe OG mother from PO?


----------



## inhaleindica (Aug 19, 2012)

lordjin said:


> A blast of H202 water for half an hour and fresh nutes.
> 
> FM, here's my plan. With plants of an equal size, I normally criss-cross the heads in opposite directions. This time I'm gonna confine the big one mostly to her half, giving the little one a chance to develop on her side relatively unmolested. That's the plan anyway. Wish me luck.
> 
> ...


I love that trippy look witht he screen while stoned it just blurs your vision a bit. I love the leaves so shiny and perky! I gotta see how this OG turns out. I have not smoked this strain either lol.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 19, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> I love that trippy look witht he screen while stoned it just blurs your vision a bit. I love the leaves so shiny and perky! I gotta see how this OG turns out. I have not smoked this strain either lol.


Thanks for watching.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Aug 19, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I just checked out your thread. Did you say you have a seven foot Tahoe OG mother from PO?


That's what I said. It was a clone smaller than the little louie you got when I got her. She's prob 6'3" right now but the top foot or more are kind of LST'd over. So if I were to bent it straight it would prob be over 7' but then it would be too close to the light which is already at max height.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 19, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> That's what I said. It was a clone smaller than the little louie you got when I got her. She's prob 6'3" right now but the top foot or more are kind of LST'd over. So if I were to bent it straight it would prob be over 7' but then it would be too close to the light which is already at max height.


Dude, seriously? You're, like, my hero. Can we get a pic?


----------



## AzCannaMan (Aug 19, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Dude, seriously? You're, like, my hero. Can we get a pic?


This is best I can do on short notice lol, that mylar goes up to about shoulder height on me and im 6', she towers over me. 

You should repost these and make em all big and sexy


----------



## lordjin (Aug 19, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> This is best I can do on short notice lol, that mylar goes up to about shoulder height on me and im 6', she towers over me.
> 
> You should repost these and make em all big and sexy
> 
> View attachment 2300445View attachment 2300446


You mean like this?





Is it weird that I got chills when I saw these photos? That's how you know I love PO gear a little too much.





You got a great, great thing going there. Congratulations. You must be the shiz in AZ.


----------



## slayer6669 (Aug 19, 2012)

lordjin said:


> You mean 127 hours? Yeah, gotta see that. If you haven't already, watch 'The Canyon' and 'The Reef.' Both incredible films. Gotta see 'The Grey' as well.
> [video=youtube;5xibmU-VMKE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xibmU-VMKE[/video]


yea ive seen all of them the grey was a really good movie i liked it alot. and yea 127 hours thats the movie. its a good movie i liked it alot it would really suck to be in that guys position lol


----------



## slayer6669 (Aug 19, 2012)

lordjin said:


> "The Canyon" is basically "The Reef" on land, but since "The Canyon" came out a year before, "The Reef" is "The Canyon" at sea.
> [video=youtube;0UD2gbjB3vw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UD2gbjB3vw[/video]
> Incredible fucking film. Jaws? What's that? This is how it would be in real life.


im going to have to watch this


----------



## AlohaKid (Aug 19, 2012)

Yeah the other one is called Open Water 2: Adrift


----------



## lordjin (Aug 19, 2012)

slayer6669 said:


> im going to have to watch this


Yes, if you enjoyed the Canyon, The Reef will also make your palms sweat. I was so high when I watched that. Didn't know what to expect, and the movie fucked me up. Loads of fun. I love it when that happens.



AlohaKid said:


> Yeah the other one is called Open Water 2: Adrift


That's the one. Gotta see that.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Aug 19, 2012)

lordjin said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, just like that!  

I figured you'd approve of the pics. My patients are patiently waiting for the Tahoe OG to be available LOL My first round of her is in the 1st week of veg right now! I'm so excited, I'd also like to put out a big thank you to you LordJin (and subsequently 323cheezy) for turning me onto PO and their Tahoe OG! Thank you kindly Sirs! 

I cant wait to be smoking on some of that Tahoe out here in the hot ass desert. You know that post you made a while back saying you would pit your Tahoe against any club in LA's OG? I dont think that was an arrogant statement at all... That or i am just as Arrogant as you are so it seems normal to me! LOL I would pit this Tahoe against anyone in AZ's any strain. There I said it. I'm serious too. I seriously feel like this is going to be the pinnacle of MMJ in AZ and no one will be able to touch it! I feel very lucky to have this cut.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 19, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Yup, just like that!
> 
> I figured you'd approve of the pics. My patients are patiently waiting for the Tahoe OG to be available LOL My first round of her is in the 1st week of veg right now! I'm so excited, I'd also like to put out a big thank you to you LordJin (and subsequently 323cheezy) for turning me onto PO and their Tahoe OG! Thank you kindly Sirs!
> 
> I cant wait to be smoking on some of that Tahoe out here in the hot ass desert. You know that post you made a while back saying you would pit your Tahoe against any club in LA's OG? I dont think that was an arrogant statement at all... That or i am just as Arrogant as you are so it seems normal to me! LOL I would pit this Tahoe against anyone in AZ's any strain. There I said it. I'm serious too. I seriously feel like this is going to be the pinnacle of MMJ in AZ and no one will be able to touch it! I feel very lucky to have this cut.


Man, that's the shit. You swooped on one of the best cuts you can get in LA. Totally. I've been smoking nothing but that for almost a year non-stop! And through it all, I never once found myself looking for anything else. Too busy getting high on Tahoe.

You're def the man in AZ with that gear. None of your patients will doubt that it's a real LA OGK when it's all dried and jarred. Good growing.


----------



## Santaisaninja (Aug 19, 2012)

In one of your other grows I saw an A/C unit being used, is this being implemented again?
Is it due to the 1000w bulb?
Just curious as to how you manage to keep it cool in a 4x2 area, sounds pretty difficult. But also awesome, and any tips on how to do so would be great to know.

Also, any spec on the tub you are using? Airstones/design spec/anything really, I've been curious since I read your first grow, havent seen much on it so figured I'd ask!


----------



## lordjin (Aug 19, 2012)

Santaisaninja said:


> In one of your other grows I saw an A/C unit being used, is this being implemented again?
> Is it due to the 1000w bulb?
> Just curious as to how you manage to keep it cool in a 4x2 area, sounds pretty difficult. But also awesome, and any tips on how to do so would be great to know.
> 
> Also, any spec on the tub you are using? Airstones/design spec/anything really, I've been curious since I read your first grow, havent seen much on it so figured I'd ask!


Yes, yes, and yes.

The 1000w light could not exist in a 4x2 cabinet without constant ac. No tips other than you gotta be kinda nuts to run a setup like this. Lol.

I have a cartoon drawing of my res system. I'll look for it and post it again. I was hoping to spare the journal of that silly diagram, but oh well.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## 2easy (Aug 19, 2012)

lol bring on the diagram. im toying with an idea for a new system myself. its going to be a bato bucket style system with a few tweaks.

going to be a big drip feed hempy bucket ala flowamasta on top. not sure if i will go 50l or not yet but it will be big and full of perlite for sure. it will sit above the res with plenty of holes for root access to the res so it can double as a dwc system once the roots reach the res.

should be fairly simple to build very reliable and above all it should be fast. im just starting a selection run of "the cure" by mr nice ((affie x skunk)x haze ac) just put down 13 of these into coco but once that run is done and i select a new mum i will take a clone and run it in the new bato system under a 1.2m x 1.2m scrog to see what she can do


----------



## lordjin (Aug 19, 2012)

Lookie here. The little one finally reached the gate.





So proud of her. But what's that looming from the right?





Oh, just this.





I'm training her hard, slowing her progress a little.





Come on, little one.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Aug 19, 2012)

Damn Jin! The Big one is gonna eat the little one!


----------



## 2easy (Aug 19, 2012)

thanks for that jin. i missed all tht stuff but it looks like it was a fun ride


----------



## lordjin (Aug 19, 2012)

2easy said:


> thanks for that jin. i missed all tht stuff but it looks like it was a fun ride


It's all still there in the event of a rainy afternoon.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 19, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Damn Jin! The Big one is gonna eat the little one!


You're probably right. I guess I'm just a sadist.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 19, 2012)

Here is an idea jin, I wouldn't train the little one yet. You could let her grow a bit further, if you allow her to do that she will gain bigger leaves more quickly and instead of training her under the canopy train her by pullin her down onto the screen similar to how you tie your babies down in the beginning. You may need some extra support further down the line, but you do anyway, but this will allow her to have a slight advantage over the larger plant  

Please have a think, logically it makes sense to me, as her growth is so minimal for her age. Pretend she's starting from the screen if you will. I truly believe this will give her the advantage she so obviously needs. I would go 6 inches or so above the canopy if you think you can, hard to judge size of cabinet in my head and how much room you got up top. You can still flower in the same position for both it will make no difference as you know EXACTLY how to train.

But you probably already knew this


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 19, 2012)

wasn't this your nirvana? you found 1 seed right? if i'm right i really am obsessed.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 20, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Here is an idea jin, I wouldn't train the little one yet. You could let her grow a bit further, if you allow her to do that she will gain bigger leaves more quickly and instead of training her under the canopy train her by pullin her down onto the screen similar to how you tie your babies down in the beginning. You may need some extra support further down the line, but you do anyway, but this will allow her to have a slight advantage over the larger plant
> 
> Please have a think, logically it makes sense to me, as her growth is so minimal for her age. Pretend she's starting from the screen if you will. I truly believe this will give her the advantage she so obviously needs. I would go 6 inches or so above the canopy if you think you can, hard to judge size of cabinet in my head and how much room you got up top. You can still flower in the same position for both it will make no difference as you know EXACTLY how to train.
> 
> But you probably already knew this


Interesting. I'll have to give that some thought, but for the meantime I'm doing just that -- letting the little one just grow straight up right into the screen.



flowamasta said:


> wasn't this your nirvana? you found 1 seed right? if i'm right i really am obsessed.


I think that was just me getting carried away again under the influence of ganj.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 20, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Interesting. I'll have to give that some thought, but for the meantime I'm doing just that -- letting the little one just grow straight up right into the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that was just me getting carried away again under the influence of ganj.


indeed, fair enough  hehe


----------



## lordjin (Aug 20, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> indeed, fair enough  hehe


I thought about growing the smaller one above screen all morning thanks to you. But I'm afraid of the stretch... even on the little one. I'll continue to assess in the next week.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 20, 2012)

What? Green on Blue attacks. That's when US soldiers are killed by one of the Afghan security forces that are supposedly being trained by them. Well Green on Blue attacks are rising. So much so that Obama himself had to weigh in:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Obama:
"Obviously we've been watching with deep concern these so-called green-on-blue attacks," Obama said during a surprise appearance before the White House press corps. "We are already doing a range of things, and we're seeing some success when it comes to better counterintelligence, making sure that the vetting process for Afghan troops is stronger. And we've got what's called the Guardian Angel program, to make sure that our troops aren&#8217;t in isolated situations that might make them more vulnerable. But obviously we're going to have to do more, because there has been an uptick over the last 12 months on this."
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

"Vetting process?" And what vetting process is used to determine if a scared goat herder high on hash is fit to keep the Taliban in check? And what vetting process can determine if the scared goat herder is being blackmailed by the Taliban or not? The place is a fucking corrupt free-for-all. Did you know that drone strikes are carried out on the word of a villager pointing at a shack? That's what they call 'intelligence' down there. Fucking cluster fuck. Sad thing? Obama knows the truth, but he's just playing sock puppet for the guys really calling the shots.

And what's the "Guardian Angel program?" If the troops get in trouble, a bunch of New Yorkers wearing red berets come and save them?

This is what the so-called "Green on Blue" attacks tell us: We don't belong there. We're not welcome. We're not regarded as heroes or saviors by the people of Afghanistan. We are rightly looked upon as invaders by not just the enemy, but by the regular citizens as well. You ask an Afghan citizen who the real problem is, do you think he'll say Taliban first or US invaders first? Our military is in a lose-lose situation AGAIN! Exactly like Vietnam.

I'm no war historian, but WWII will be the last war where US troops were really regarded as saviors. By virtue of the fact that we're the lone military super-power of the world, the rest of the world needs saving only from us.

Edit:
Riddle time. What's the difference between the Mujahideen and the Taliban? A lollipop for the first person to answer correctly -- or maybe instead of a lollipop, some delicious heroin made from real Afghan poppies.

(Clue: The Russian military and now ours know the answer to my riddle.)

BRING OUR MEN AND WOMEN HOME. THEY ARE DYING EVERY DAY FOR ABSOLUTELY NOTHING!
DYING IN COMBAT IS ONE THING, BUT WHEN YOUR TRAINEE JUST TURNS AROUND AND SHOOTS YOU TOTALLY UNPREPARED, THAT IS A WHOLE NEW WORLD OF FUCKED UP. THAT'S WHEN IT'S TIME TO PULL OUT. -- FUCKIN' BUNCH OF HIGH GOAT FARMERS IN GREEN UNIFORMS ARE SUPPOSED TO CONTROL A BUNCH OF GUYS WHO LIVE TO DIE IN COMBAT? GIVE ME A FUCKIN' BREAK, BARRY.

fuckin' Barry.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 20, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I thought about growing the smaller one above screen all morning thanks to you. But I'm afraid of the stretch... even on the little one. I'll continue to assess in the next week.


edit :
She will stretch more if you restrict her. That is how i've been taught. let her grow taller and she will gain closer nodes and bigger leaves and faster growth, plant physiology. Every time you bring her down you maybe increasing the length of veg time needed again and again as the growth is not actually at the optimum penetration level for fast thick growth... I know you just looooooove to train! i assure you this will be possible given she seems to be a nice bendy strain, if you skip training from time to time you will have to bend that little bit harder but this will actually increase her strength and make thicker branches all while growing that bit faster. Food for thought 


Hello Jin  good afternoon or good evening... ?! Thought i'd update you on my side of things..... Here's my monster girl she's gettin her ooze on now! she's producing mass resin even more early than last grow. I love changin the game and keepin the same strain! Her bud structure is much more tall and spaced out, i think i'm going to get some sexy nuggies.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 20, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> edit :
> She will stretch more if you restrict her. That is how i've been taught. let her grow taller and she will gain closer nodes and bigger leaves and faster growth, plant physiology. Every time you bring her down you maybe increasing the length of veg time needed again and again as the growth is not actually at the optimum penetration level for fast thick growth... I know you just looooooove to train! i assure you this will be possible given she seems to be a nice bendy strain, if you skip training from time to time you will have to bend that little bit harder but this will actually increase her strength and make thicker branches all while growing that bit faster. Food for thought
> 
> 
> Hello Jin  good afternoon or good evening... ?! Thought i'd update you on my side of things..... Here's my monster girl she's gettin her ooze on now! she's producing mass resin even more early than last grow. I love changin the game and keepin the same strain! Her bud structure is much more tall and spaced out, i think i'm going to get some sexy nuggies.


That already looks pretty sexy, bro. 

Man, you're kickin' down the info. You've given me more to keep me tossing and turning at night.

Update in a bit.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 20, 2012)

lordjin said:


> That already looks pretty sexy, bro.
> 
> Man, you're kickin' down the info. You've given me more to keep me tossing and turning at night.
> 
> Update in a bit.


lol  thanx man!i love to spread what i have learnt! I studied Hort for a while when i was young, and being around a grower father well i wasn't thinkin about pine trees when they were hehe i learnt alot about plants even before i had ever smoked it, and when i first sucked on a pipe it came so natural like i was meant to  cannabis and i are like fish and chips


----------



## lordjin (Aug 20, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> lol  thanx man!i love to spread what i have learnt! I studied Hort for a while when i was young, and being around a grower father well i wasn't thinkin about pine trees when they were hehe i learnt alot about plants even before i had ever smoked it, and when i first sucked on a pipe it came so natural like i was meant to  cannabis and i are like fish and chips


Hm. Well that explains a lot about you. You're practically a botanist.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 20, 2012)

Right here. 





Not bad if you don't look at the other plant. Thanks again, PO.





Edit: Oh! Forgot to mention. Notice how I duct taped the plates covering the pots? Fuckin' thousand watter blazed right through that white foam plate and algae was attacking my roots again! Fuckin' light is unstoppable! Try to grow under that, algae! Die!

I think the algae was slowing down their growth. We should see better growth now. Will Jin ever grow perfect white roots? Some day.


----------



## curly604 (Aug 20, 2012)

ever tried hydrogen peroxide to keep your roots squeeky clean?


----------



## lordjin (Aug 20, 2012)

curly604 said:


> ever tried hydrogen peroxide to keep your roots squeeky clean?


Dude, yes. I've been injecting the hell out of them with peroxide. In fact, I'm known in some parts as "Mr. Peroxide." Lol. Now that I've finally covered the pots properly, it should clean out.

Edit:
Just checked ph. Holding steady ever since I covered the pot lids with tape. Ah, hydro... instant gratification. Lol.


----------



## curly604 (Aug 20, 2012)

ya it can be tricky man fucking algea fucked me up for a while


----------



## lordjin (Aug 20, 2012)

curly604 said:


> ya it can be tricky man fucking algea fucked me up for a while


Hell yeah. One of the many hazards of burning so much light.


----------



## 2easy (Aug 21, 2012)

use the tea jin use the tea.

best thing i ever did


----------



## lordjin (Aug 21, 2012)

2easy said:


> use the tea jin use the tea.
> 
> best thing i ever did


Ah, another tea guy. Yeah, normally I would look into that, but these PO clones and bacteria do not mix well. PO clones are ticking PM time bombs.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 21, 2012)

algae?? whats that?  .............. I know you got a bag of perlite waitin in the cupboard jin


----------



## lordjin (Aug 21, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> algae?? whats that?  .............. I know you got a bag of perlite waitin in the cupboard jin


I'm responding to that because 1) you're a solid chap, 2) I'm exercising my new avatar.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 21, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I'm responding to that because 1) you're a solid chap, 2) I'm exercising my new avatar.


lol ya Lost me Jin, i'm a few bowls dumb now  exercising your new avatar? haaaang on you're not..... are you??.... you are. Lucky man


----------



## lordjin (Aug 21, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> lol ya Lost me Jin, i'm a few bowls dumb now  exercising your new avatar? haaaang on you're not..... are you??.... you are. Lucky man


You gotta chew plenty of this in my line of work.
*




*


----------



## curly604 (Aug 21, 2012)

bahahhahahahaha! is that shit for real? tooooo fucking funny!!


----------



## lordjin (Aug 21, 2012)

curly604 said:


> bahahhahahahaha! is that shit for real? tooooo fucking funny!!


That's what I said when I first saw the 'quit smoking' gum.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 21, 2012)

So I just created a separate profile for my non-nude work and who should send me a friend request almost immediately?





Yeah, awkward. I know. You might be suprised to learn that this is the work of a female. I think she wants to make my models fight lions or something. No way! Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 21, 2012)

Other photographers want you to shoot their wives nude.

Actual message I received at Model Mayhem from a Canadian photographer:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Just wanted to say great port

If we do plan to visit your city some day, would be kool for you to shoot some nudes of my wife..

Take care
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Sure, but what does his wife look like?

And hey, I might be nobody with a camera, but my pix are worth looking at. Poice!


----------



## lordjin (Aug 21, 2012)

Still sloggin' along.











And for tonight's training.





Out of one plant, many...











Main head drastically trained.





Watch as she laughs this off and rights herself in a matter of hours.





Norell... I love you, Norell. Lol.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Aug 21, 2012)

Naming your ladies now Jin?


----------



## lordjin (Aug 21, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Naming your ladies now Jin?


Yes. They're both named Norell.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Aug 21, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Yes. They're both named Norell.


I dont know if all this counts but I call all my Tahoe's "Tahoe" LMAO! 

I guess your much more creative with the naming than me.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey LJ - I have been trying several techniques on my big clone over the months and one that I have grown fond of is gently bending branches until they crack. It slows growth in those branches for a while allowing the smaller ones to catch up. Have you thought about topping the big Norell so little Norell can catch up?


----------



## lordjin (Aug 21, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey LJ - I have been trying several techniques on my big clone over the months and one that I have grown fond of is gently bending branches until they crack. It slows growth in those branches for a while allowing the smaller ones to catch up. Have you thought about topping the big Norell so little Norell can catch up?


These branches, though sturdy, are quite slender. I wouldn't feel comfortable about doing 'the bend snap' just yet. Plus, the stress of such a large plant being bent just 8" over her pot surface causes quite a bit of slowing. Even if I have to wrap big Norell all around lil' Norell (which I think I'm going to have to do), I think lil' sis will still be able to poke a few heads here and there.


----------



## 2easy (Aug 21, 2012)

lil norell will do her thing. shes just a lil slow off the mark. just keep on doing what your doing jin. i cant wait to see how they go in flower. i just flipped the buddha tahoe today. so im getting a little excited


----------



## lordjin (Aug 21, 2012)

2easy said:


> lil norell will do her thing. shes just a lil slow off the mark. just keep on doing what your doing jin. i cant wait to see how they go in flower. i just flipped the buddha tahoe today. so im getting a little excited


Thank you for the support. I really do appreciate that. Don't forget to post your pix here. Peace.

Edit:
Can hardly wait to shoot the real Norell so I can post my photos of her alongside her namesakes. Wouldn't feel quite right about mixing my plant photos with other photographers' work.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey, it's an internet thing. I think most photogs operate with the understanding that if you post your work online anywhere, it's liable to appear re-posted in someone's blog. It just happens. I know my photos are being downloaded and jerked off to and re-posted in places I don't know about. But so what? That's how you roll on the internet.

Which is not to say that I don't have the utmost respect for the photographers I post here. They all have my respect. And I hope I have theirs.

Edit:
But I think I have a little license here because I belong to the brotherhood. Even if one of these photographers saw this shit, it's cool because I'm one of them. That's how I would feel if a talented photographer re-posted my photos in his blog. God I love the sound of my own keyboard.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;3rS6mZUo3fg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rS6mZUo3fg[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Aug 22, 2012)

Here's a crazy idea. How about a phone that concentrates on being a phone, and a camera that concentrates on being a camera?





I saw these mini-zoom lenses and tripods and thought they looked like a fun novelty.





Then I found this kit that allows you to attach even your most expensive real SLR lenses to your iPhone.





That's my exact lens on an iPhone! It's not right I tell you.





WTF? I'll pass. Why would anyone want to mount a two thousand dollar L lens onto a fuckin' iPhone? What good is it to have Canon L optics on a fucking tiny ass phone camera sensor? Stupid.


----------



## 2easy (Aug 22, 2012)

i want one!!! lol not i dont even have an iphone.

i am seriously wanting to get a nice slr though. bloody things are so fricking expensive. i want something that i could carry with me at work as i travel a fair bit and see a fair bit of nature in my line of work and have had some great photo ops but my little point and click doesnt quite capture the moment the way i would like sometimes you just really want to focus in on a certain point and you just dont have that level of control i need.

trouble is i have no photographic experience and i have no idea what im looking at or where my money is going on the slr's also i dont really want to spend a milion dollars on a cam and then have it bouncing around in the truck all the time so for now i will just have to go without i think


----------



## lordjin (Aug 22, 2012)

2easy said:


> i want one!!! lol not i dont even have an iphone.
> 
> i am seriously wanting to get a nice slr though. bloody things are so fricking expensive. i want something that i could carry with me at work as i travel a fair bit and see a fair bit of nature in my line of work and have had some great photo ops but my little point and click doesnt quite capture the moment the way i would like sometimes you just really want to focus in on a certain point and you just dont have that level of control i need.
> 
> trouble is i have no photographic experience and i have no idea what im looking at or where my money is going on the slr's also i dont really want to spend a milion dollars on a cam and then have it bouncing around in the truck all the time so for now i will just have to go without i think


No need to go without. Point and shoots produce amazing quality at affordable prices these days. I can recommend a camera class for the needs you've described that won't break your bank account.


----------



## 2easy (Aug 22, 2012)

lordjin said:


> No need to go without. Point and shoots produce amazing quality at affordable prices these days. I can recommend a camera class for the needs you've described that won't break your bank account.


i dont really want alot from my camera and im fairly happy with my point and shoot for most things. its just auto focus really shits me. its fine for landscapes etc but sometimes if there is a particular feature you really want to highlight. a bug or a bird etc sometimes auto focus just doesnt agree and thinks that big leaf off to the left is more interesting and you completely miss the moment.


----------



## 2easy (Aug 22, 2012)

did i mention todays my birthday and i get to spend it trimming oh joy lol.

oh well nothing sounds sweeter than that clunkity clunk of a dense nugget hitting the table and bouncing


----------



## lordjin (Aug 22, 2012)

2easy said:


> did i mention todays my birthday and i get to spend it trimming oh joy lol.
> 
> oh well nothing sounds sweeter than that clunkity clunk of a dense nugget hitting the table and bouncing


Yup, that's what good weed looks like. Welcome to the thread.



2easy said:


> i dont really want alot from my camera and im fairly happy with my point and shoot for most things. its just auto focus really shits me. its fine for landscapes etc but sometimes if there is a particular feature you really want to highlight. a bug or a bird etc sometimes auto focus just doesnt agree and thinks that big leaf off to the left is more interesting and you completely miss the moment.


Ooooooh, you're bringing out the camera salesman in me. I know right around a 1000 US sounds like a chunk of change... and it is. But it sounds like you have an interest in image capture that goes a bit beyond the point-and-shoot realm. Spending the grand hurts, but I do believe that this thing would come through for you time and again, proving to be a good investment in the long run. Just think about it:
[video=youtube;qXhnsspZKnw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXhnsspZKnw[/video]
I know FM and Mohican have had great results with Samsung, so I decided to check out their mirrorless interchangeable system. This is what tells me that the 20.3 megapixel sensor on this thing is legit:


----------



## lordjin (Aug 22, 2012)

Uh... Yeah, that's me. Lol.
[video=youtube;rfG97ucyeOE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfG97ucyeOE[/video]
Y'know how you can tell that's not really me? 1) I'm not an idiot 2) I detest Nikon.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;gLeLw5f51eQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLeLw5f51eQ&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]
A lot of Asian girls use the 50D. That's why I got rid of mine.


----------



## 2easy (Aug 22, 2012)

cmon jin we all know you are *THE *asian gangster photographer pmsl.

$1000 doesnt seem to extreme if it comes with a lense. i could see myself dropping that kind of coin.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 22, 2012)

2easy said:


> cmon jin we all know you are *THE *asian gangster photographer pmsl.
> 
> $1000 doesnt seem to extreme if it comes with a lense. i could see myself dropping that kind of coin.


That would be sweet if you picked that up at some point!


----------



## lordjin (Aug 22, 2012)

Y'know, sometimes I still can't quite believe she's alive.





Forming the bush.





Lovely, lovely macros.











Beauty.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking gorgeous in there Jin! The girls look perfect!


----------



## lordjin (Aug 22, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Looking gorgeous in there Jin! The girls look perfect!


Thanks. I'm trying my best not to screw anything up. I got sick right around this time last grow. Fit as a fiddle this time and watching the girls and the fluid levels carefully.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 22, 2012)

Or did the ads get less annoying? Good work, whoever did that.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 23, 2012)

The algae attack isn't nearly as bad as last time. I caught it much earlier thankfully. I won't be caught napping again. Damned light makes just about everything go green.





Including the roots. Not good. But I solved the problem.





This is a pretty nice photo with a pretty old camera. Hey, sometimes I get lucky.





Live to scrog. Scrog to live.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 23, 2012)

This is something cloners can appreciate. Celery, in addition to being delicious, is a trippy, unstoppable plant. Just a little dab of salad dressing. 
[video=youtube;H-CfJVidG7o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-CfJVidG7o&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Aug 23, 2012)

This is Czech model, Jenni. She's graced the pages of Playboy Germany and has appeared in a number of softcore erotic sites. She, for obvious reasons, has been one of my favorites over the years. If you're a career perv like me, you might recognize her.





Anyway, I dropped Jenni a note at Mayem and she responds with "Why didn't you contact me sooner? I was in the US last year!" Oh, boy.





I have a thing for European models. Their English is so adorable. Here's a sample from Jenni:
"- I am very late with my agenda because of the busy traveling. I got a puppy for my b-day and I am spending most of my time with him. So I am sorry for taking time to answer... if there is date of the shoot pls put that into the subject..."





That puppy is a lucky dog.





So here's the thing. Jenni loves my photos and wants to work with me bad. Only problem? It's not convenient for her to fly across the ocean just to shoot with me one weekend. Plus, she desrcibed to me in detail why another modeling tour of the US is not practical for her right now and won't be for some time. So I basically have to sweep this girl off her feet or it's nothing at all. If you could, would you fly this girl out from the Czech Republic?


----------



## 2easy (Aug 23, 2012)

Hell if I had the money id fly her over to aus just so me and flowa could watch her strut around my lounge room while we sample each others buds lol. So yes if you have the coin. Shes a stunner for sure


----------



## lordjin (Aug 23, 2012)

2easy said:


> Hell if I had the money id fly her over to aus just so me and flowa could watch her strut around my lounge room while we sample each others buds lol. So yes if you have the coin. Shes a stunner for sure


Yeah, I'd fly this chick out to the moon if I had to. Okay, she INSISTED that we stay in touch, so I'm gonna have to get to work on project Jenni.

EDIT:
I haven't shot a blonde since Mosh. I think Jenni would be a stunning blonde update for my body of work.

EDIT 2:
And check this out. Jenni is extremely well educated:

"I always put the accent on education. I attended Gymnasium in Pilsen (school-leaving exam: math, chemistry, czech language and german language), I attended University in Pilsen - Faculty of Economy, and after lot of sacrifices, in June 2008 I graduated and became Economics Engineer - what means the same like MSc. in the US."





Okay, this chick is probably smarter than I am. Makes me want her that much more. 1200 round trip Prague to LA. What's the big deal, right?


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 23, 2012)

2easy said:


> i dont really want alot from my camera and im fairly happy with my point and shoot for most things. its just auto focus really shits me. its fine for landscapes etc but sometimes if there is a particular feature you really want to highlight. a bug or a bird etc sometimes auto focus just doesnt agree and thinks that big leaf off to the left is more interesting and you completely miss the moment.


lookin good jin!! it was hard to see that little girl between that mighty jungle on the right lol!!

2 easy, if you find that sometimes the camera focusses on the wrong thing, find a cam that ha 'select focus' this allows you to move the focus reticule and choose what section to focus on, very handy for trick photography where you want something close to the lens but have the foreground in focus instead. can have a very cool effect, which reminds me, i may give that a go with my samsung tonight. Spending 1000 on a cam? not my thing.... only to find there will be something 10 times better in less than 1 year. Technology is moving at such a rapid rate anything you buy these days will be obsolete in mere months.

Those damn iphones, soon you'll need the damn things to put petrol in your car. or feed you. or suck you off. Stupid fukin apples.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 23, 2012)

It is most definitely NOT the kind, gentle love-fest that RIU is.

I can't stand photographers. Ugh. Gimme a pot grower over a photographer any day... any day I say.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 23, 2012)

I mean, the photographers have such huge, fragile egos. And they tend to live in a fantasy world. Things *I *would know nothing about.





Last time I got thrown in jail for starting a fight over the ring flash. So stupid.





This time a photographer was all butt hurt that a model thought he was an amateur because he only uses natural light outdoors. (Note the up-ties I applied to the lower branches.)

So all these other photographers jump on the bandwagon and call this model an idiot because he questioned the lack of strobes.





Look, I'm no fan of male models, but there were like four pages of different people shitting on this model, so I actually stuck up for him!





Long story short, I got into my usual smart-ass mode (something y'all wouldn't know anything about LOL) and threw out a few choice zingers. But man, I got out of there in a hurry. Don't want to do clink time again.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 23, 2012)

there wasn't much of any reaction to my Norell posts. Which is just as well. I don't think she's all too keen on entering my evil, nude lair. Besides, who can think of anything but Stephanie and now Jenni? Not me.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh, yeah. These are just like Tahoe one. I let PM hit that one, though. Trying my best to avoid it this round.





They actually smell better than Tahoe, though.





Here's the little one finally getting a bit of the treatment herself. Y'know what? I think it's going to be okay. Smaller plant will remain smaller, but it's good and healthy, so it should contribute to the yield.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Aug 23, 2012)

lordjin said:


>


So Jin how were you able to extract the girl of my dreams from my mind and put of pics of her on RIU? I'd buy her a ticket right now, this very second & she could move in for free if she's interested in gaining US citizenship through marriage 

Her only part of the deal would be to perform standard wifey duties and i'll pay all the bills and whatnot LOL


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 23, 2012)

Man, i wish i had your patience! if that was my clone ( little one ofcourse ) after 36 days ... that's alot of electricity for a looong time! But in your system, i'm sure they'll both come up to speed, but i don't know how much extra veg you'll get in with louie she has some spaced out growth that's for sure! I'm almost guessing her bud structure is going to be entirely different from tahoe, more large thick heads. I can't wait for these girls to flower, there's something about louie.
You wouldn't believe what happened before. It's raining it's ass off outside i went out to take some recycling out and slipped in my brand new addidas sandals. yeah i know sandals, but they are slip on, i was just goin out the front and BAM! i slipped as up and landed hard on my wrist. Ouch. Wet ass fukin all dirty, get in and goto to remove socks all wet and sore and shiiiiiit....... what happens next? i slip..... again and this time slam my little toe into the doorway mid slip. Damn it time to get more baked than i've ever been i think, i'm goin all out this time spoonful of tincture and honey, bubble and kief. nitey nite


----------



## AzCannaMan (Aug 23, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Man, i wish i had your patience! if that was my clone ( little one ofcourse ) after 36 days ... that's alot of electricity for a looong time! But in your system, i'm sure they'll both come up to speed, but i don't know how much extra veg you'll get in with louie she has some spaced out growth that's for sure! I'm almost guessing her bud structure is going to be entirely different from tahoe, more large thick heads. I can't wait for these girls to flower, there's something about louie.
> You wouldn't believe what happened before. It's raining it's ass off outside i went out to take some recycling out and slipped in my brand new addidas sandals. yeah i know sandals, but they are slip on, i was just goin out the front and BAM! i slipped as up and landed hard on my wrist. Ouch. Wet ass fukin all dirty, get in and goto to remove socks all wet and sore and shiiiiiit....... what happens next? i slip..... again and this time slam my little toe into the doorway mid slip. Damn it time to get more baked than i've ever been i think, i'm goin all out this time spoonful of tincture and honey, bubble and kief. nitey nite


Sounds like a nice cocktail after a shitty night, feel better soon FM. Fuck that sux man...


----------



## lordjin (Aug 23, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> So Jin how were you able to extract the girl of my dreams from my mind and put of pics of her on RIU? I'd buy her a ticket right now, this very second & she could move in for free if she's interested in gaining US citizenship through marriage
> 
> Her only part of the deal would be to perform standard wifey duties and i'll pay all the bills and whatnot LOL


I hear you, bro. She's got me pretty riled up, too. She also has a graduate degree in business, so she would be the dream wife indeed.

Yes, this is how I see it happening: I fly Jenni out for a mere pittance at 1200.00 (worth every penny), we have a fantastic shoot. One thing leads to another and my angelic, business-minded model ends up helping me build my photographic empire. Hey, dare to dream, right?


----------



## AzCannaMan (Aug 24, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I hear you, bro. She's got me pretty riled up, too. She also has a graduate degree in business, so she would be the dream wife indeed.
> 
> Yes, this is how I see it happening: I fly Jenni out for a mere pittance at 1200.00 (worth every penny), we have a fantastic shoot. One thing leads to another and my angelic, business-minded model ends up helping me build my photographic empire. Hey, dare to dream, right?


You would be the ultimate man if you were able to pull that shit off Jin LoL! May the force be with you!


----------



## lordjin (Aug 24, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Man, i wish i had your patience! if that was my clone ( little one ofcourse ) after 36 days ... that's alot of electricity for a looong time! But in your system, i'm sure they'll both come up to speed, but i don't know how much extra veg you'll get in with louie she has some spaced out growth that's for sure! I'm almost guessing her bud structure is going to be entirely different from tahoe, more large thick heads. I can't wait for these girls to flower, there's something about louie.
> You wouldn't believe what happened before. It's raining it's ass off outside i went out to take some recycling out and slipped in my brand new addidas sandals. yeah i know sandals, but they are slip on, i was just goin out the front and BAM! i slipped as up and landed hard on my wrist. Ouch. Wet ass fukin all dirty, get in and goto to remove socks all wet and sore and shiiiiiit....... what happens next? i slip..... again and this time slam my little toe into the doorway mid slip. Damn it time to get more baked than i've ever been i think, i'm goin all out this time spoonful of tincture and honey, bubble and kief. nitey nite


Good Lord, man. Do be careful. Ouch. Rain. I love the rain, but it can be hazardous to the unsuspecting stoner.

Yeah, she's Tahoe-like, but her main difference is a more spaced out branching structure and fewer leaves. Right on the money again. Nothing gets by you.

Hope you don't have to see a doc for the wrist... but if it's bad, don't be foolish.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 24, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> You would be the ultimate man if you were able to pull that shit off Jin LoL! May the force be with you!


I know. At the very least, if I fly her out, the seed will be planted. And I very much intend to fly her out as soon as I can. I also realize that simply blogging about the Jenni experience will get a lot of views... internationally. She has a huge fan base abroad.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 24, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Good Lord, man. Do be careful. Ouch. Rain. I love the rain, but it can be hazardous to the unsuspecting stoner.
> 
> Yeah, she's Tahoe-like, but her main difference is a more spaced out branching structure and fewer leaves. Right on the money again. Nothing gets by you.
> 
> Hope you don't have to see a doc for the wrist... but if it's bad, don't be foolish.


cheers Jin, it hasn't rained i a while so the cement was quite slippery, very unexpected. I'm more worried bout my purple little toe  too big to put in my shoe now, so yes i may have to see a doc tomorrow. I think my wrist maybe a sprain i can bend it but it feels very bruised. I haven't hurt myself in aaaages lol! but now i'm super high  and will pass out soon enough.... think the mrs is onto some 'servicing' later gotta love the pain sympathy...... ahhhhhhh only get one of those a year i rekon  What a gal. 

x-rated thoughts appearing in flowamasta's bubble brain.

I swear i was a cannabis seed at some stage of life....... maybe a calyx


----------



## lordjin (Aug 24, 2012)

Hey, did the like button vanish again?

Edit: Oh no, there it is. My bad.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 24, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> cheers Jin, it hasn't rained i a while so the cement was quite slippery, very unexpected. I'm more worried bout my purple little toe  too big to put in my shoe now, so yes i may have to see a doc tomorrow. I think my wrist maybe a sprain i can bend it but it feels very bruised. I haven't hurt myself in aaaages lol! but now i'm super high  and will pass out soon enough.... think the mrs is onto some 'servicing' later gotta love the pain sympathy...... ahhhhhhh only get one of those a year i rekon  What a gal.
> 
> x-rated thoughts appearing in flowamasta's bubble brain.
> 
> I swear i was a cannabis seed at some stage of life....... maybe a calyx


You're funny as hell, man. Very entertaining. Thank you.

Easy on the love tussle, though. You'd better let her do all the work. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 24, 2012)

Everybody, freeze. Don't make a move. Step back away from the spam slowly... slowly.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 24, 2012)

Empire State Building Shooting: Multiple Wounded After Gunman Opens Fire
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/08/24/empire-state-building-sho_n_1827534.html





So am I going to get up on my anti-gun soapbox again? Nah, I'll just let real life speak for itself. The bright side? And yes, there is the faintest of silver linings even to this darkest of clouds. I don't mean to sound insensitive, but I'm glad my employers have to read stories like this. Job security.

edit:
But wait! There's more!
Chicago Shootings: At Least 19 Wounded By Gun Violence Thursday, 13 Over 30 Minutes
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/08/24/chicago-shootings-19-woun_n_1827530.html
I wonder when clothing designers will start making casual yet fashionable kevlar?


----------



## lordjin (Aug 24, 2012)

And this relatively new band called U2 was still really, really good? I do.
[video=youtube;7108stnFOuU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7108stnFOuU[/video]

Look at these lyrics. That's fuckin' poetry. Boy, what happened, huh?

This is the single best song these guys ever recorded.

Ice
Your only rivers run cold
These city lights
They shine as silver and gold
Dug from the night
Your eyes as black as coal
Walk on by
Walk on through
Walk 'til you run
And don't look back
For here I am

Carnival
The wheels fly and the colors spin
Through alcohol,
Red wine that punctures the skin
Face to face
In a dry and waterless place

Walk on by
Walk on through
So sad to besiege your love so head on
Stay in this time
Stay tonight in a lie
I'm only asking but I
I think you know
Come on take me away
Come on take me away
Come on take me home
Home again

And if the mountain should crumble
Or disappear into the sea
Not a tear, no not I
Stay in this time
Stay tonight in a lie
Ever after
This love in time
And if you save your love
Save it all tonight

Don't push me too far
Don't push me too far
Tonight
Tonight


----------



## 2easy (Aug 24, 2012)

dont you see jin this is just all the more reason everyone needs to be carrying guns to protect themselves. cause that would be the answer. a whole crowd of uneducated untrained people drawing weapons and firing them in a public street


----------



## lordjin (Aug 24, 2012)

2easy said:


> dont you see jin this is just all the more reason everyone needs to be carrying guns to protect themselves. cause that would be the answer. a whole crowd of uneducated untrained people drawing weapons and firing them in a public street


Man, it's not hard to see why the US is the butt of 'gun jokes.'






"Canada is just like America... without the guns."
--Dave Foley, Kids in the Hall


----------



## AzCannaMan (Aug 24, 2012)

2easy said:


> dont you see jin this is just all the more reason everyone needs to be carrying guns to protect themselves. cause that would be the answer. a whole crowd of uneducated untrained people drawing weapons and firing them in a public street


Hell here in Arizona you can legally carry a concealed weapon with no permit now, or if you like big you could walk down the street with a shotgun or AK-47 strapped to your back w/o police even stopping to talk to you. When was the last shooting indecent like this in Arizona? I dont know and cant remember it's been so many years. 

Problem is only law abiding citizens would obey gun laws banning them. Leaving only the criminals (who already have illegal unregistered guns) left with guns and all the law abiding citizens without.

That hardly seems fair or like a plausible solution to a few bad apples spoiling the whole bunch.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 24, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Hell here in Arizona you can legally carry a concealed weapon with no permit now, or if you like big you could walk down the street with a shotgun or AK-47 strapped to your back w/o police even stopping to talk to you. When was the last shooting indecent like this in Arizona? I dont know and cant remember it's been so many years.
> 
> Problem is only law abiding citizens would obey gun laws banning them. Leaving only the criminals (who already have illegal unregistered guns) left with guns and all the law abiding citizens without.
> 
> That hardly seems fair or like a plausible solution to a few bad apples spoiling the whole bunch.


Yeah, my roommate is from Colorado originally and she tells me they have that same conceal carry law.

I admitted in an earlier post that I once had a love affair with firearms, and I still miss my limited edition Smith & Wesson 9mm to this day. 

There is no quick and easy solution to the gun situation in our fair country, that's for damned sure.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 24, 2012)

over here in aus. You have to have an extremely perfect record for he last 10 years without even a speeding fine to be able to gain a gun permit! with my measly record of drunk in public..... ey it was aaaaaaaaaaaaages ago! i would be considered a major threat to have a gun permit. You know what!? it would be bad! i Wouldn't go near guns, they just look bad, and to be real about it fuk all were really designed for the right thing.... hunting animals. Shooting a human!!??? i cant get my head around that.... it happens but i dont hear about it much. But I think guns SHOULD be hard to get and every bullet should be counted. Is that too harsh? I couldnt see a gun solving any issues around here other than severley scaring the shit of the person looking down the barrel! followed by a town/city scared shitless for a while. Guns at a club, shooting clay pigeons... no problemo, why do the guns have to go back home? where they may/ may not get locked or stored properly away from someone dodgy.... hell i even sleep walk.... fuuuuuk that. I've played alot of video games that's bad enough!

ignore my silly rant, or enjoy it if you will  i'm on some beauty hospital pain killers for my 'fractured toe' lol stupid toe. bloody cut the damn thing off. The doc says..... ahhh we'll leave it for now, and we check again in 2 weeks ok? yea boss righto you looked at it! not me...... thought i was going to get it fixed! turns out..... they don't do that. Well they do but there's a wait, and a re-break and ahhhh well i can walk now so the doc thinks i'll be ok. Maybe all this erb/hash/tincture has got me so baked i'm numb.

advanced dribbling skills as well.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 24, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> over here in aus. You have to have an extremely perfect record for he last 10 years without even a speeding fine to be able to gain a gun permit! with my measly record of drunk in public..... ey it was aaaaaaaaaaaaages ago! i would be considered a major threat to have a gun permit. You know what!? it would be bad! i Wouldn't go near guns, they just look bad, and to be real about it fuk all were really designed for the right thing.... hunting animals. Shooting a human!!??? i cant get my head around that.... it happens but i dont hear about it much. But I think guns SHOULD be hard to get and every bullet should be counted. Is that too harsh? I couldnt see a gun solving any issues around here other than severley scaring the shit of the person looking down the barrel! followed by a town/city scared shitless for a while. Guns at a club, shooting clay pigeons... no problemo, why do the guns have to go back home? where they may/ may not get locked or stored properly away from someone dodgy.... hell i even sleep walk.... fuuuuuk that. I've played alot of video games that's bad enough!
> 
> ignore my silly rant, or enjoy it if you will  i'm on some beauty hospital pain killers for my 'fractured toe' lol stupid toe. bloody cut the damn thing off. The doc says..... ahhh we'll leave it for now, and we check again in 2 weeks ok? yea boss righto you looked at it! not me...... thought i was going to get it fixed! turns out..... they don't do that. Well they do but there's a wait, and a re-break and ahhhh well i can walk now so the doc thinks i'll be ok. Maybe all this erb/hash/tincture has got me so baked i'm numb.
> 
> advanced dribbling skills as well.


Hey, man. I dig your outlook on firearms. I agree. I used to have them laying around the house. Waaaay too dangerous. You're absolutely right despite your drug addled brain. I had my kicks, walking around the house with my shirt off, gun in each hand, doing the Taxi Driver "you talkin' to me?" in the mirror. But I got it all out of my system without ever shooting myself in the foot thank goodness.

And get this. I got a huge chunk of my ballistics knowledge by reading Japanese comics. Lol.

Edit:
Somebody get that poor dog a kleenex.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 24, 2012)

They're growing too slow for my taste. Increased by 100ppm.





I mean, come on. We're almost at day forty and we're still looking like this? Shameful.





At least the small one's top growth is finally comparable in size to the big one.





I still gotta tie some of those bottom branches up. The upside to having such spacey node branching is that there will be ample light and air reaching lower regions in flower... better for full nug density all the way down to the bottom.

Edit:
I really want to start flowering after one more week, so they have to perform big in the next seven days.

Edit 2:
Yeah, yeah... strain variance bit me in the ass. But you really can't blame me for being gun shy on the nutes. Tahoe would have burned a long time ago. Louie is a heavier feeder. Make a note of it.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 25, 2012)

They've responded almost instantly to the 100ppm increase.





Here they come.





And here's the little one after a little further modification.





Little one's main head. Beautiful.





Eh, they're not completely ca ca brown like last time.





Little one starting to get serious.





Train strategy. Look at the health of that foliage. This is gonna work. Trust me.





Pleasant dreams.


----------



## slayer6669 (Aug 25, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Problem is only law abiding citizens would obey gun laws banning them. Leaving only the criminals (who already have illegal unregistered guns) left with guns and all the law abiding citizens without.
> 
> That hardly seems fair or like a plausible solution to a few bad apples spoiling the whole bunch.




i agree 100 percent!!!!!!!


----------



## slayer6669 (Aug 25, 2012)

i just think that if you ever had any criminal record you should not be able to get a weapon or it should be alot harder to get one anyway, im an avid hunter so without guns my life would be ruined. but i never wanted to hurt anyone with them and never would unless they had one pointed at me


----------



## slayer6669 (Aug 25, 2012)

also they should make everyone take safety test before they are aloud to own a weapon, i do think its bullshit that any retard can walk in and buy one


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 25, 2012)

hey jin, i gotta ask, how often do you have to clean the tri-meter sensors? do you have to calibrate often? i'm looking into getting one have found one for $168 same as yours by the looks... I don't usually worry too much about the ph, buuuuut you never can be too careful now ey.

roots look amazing  i like how they manage to find their way around the side of the pots and not just straight down! little searchers all on their own!


----------



## lordjin (Aug 25, 2012)

slayer6669 said:


> also they should make everyone take safety test before they are aloud to own a weapon, i do think its bullshit that any retard can walk in and buy one


Abolishing firearms altogether is probably not going to happen. All we can hope for are stricter laws and procedures that make it more difficult for the wrong people (criminal or simply inept) to acquire them.

There will be those that argue that criminals will still get it from the black market. But if you look at these shootings that keep coming up in the news, the shooter, more often than not, has no criminal record. In fact the shooters in these scenarios are, more often than not, described as "nice, polite men" by their neighbors. 

And black market acquisitions? Would it be harder for a pot-head to get weed without dispensaries? Or at the very least fewer dispensaries? Yes. Hate to use that example, but there you go. Gun shops (and especially gun shows) are gun dispensaries. It's disheartening to drive through a rough neighborhood to see a gun shop very near a string of liquor stores. Pawn shops, if so licensed, sell guns too. And you always, always have a pawn shop in rough neighborhoods... right next to the bail bonds office.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 25, 2012)

not to mention pricing! when you guys say $70 an 8th!! thats just insane. Half that and welcome to Aus.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 25, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> hey jin, i gotta ask, how often do you have to clean the tri-meter sensors? do you have to calibrate often? i'm looking into getting one have found one for $168 same as yours by the looks... I don't usually worry too much about the ph, buuuuut you never can be too careful now ey.
> 
> roots look amazing  i like how they manage to find their way around the side of the pots and not just straight down! little searchers all on their own!


I haven't calibrated mine since four grows ago. I always think it needs calibrating, but the PPM is always accurate, and the PH probe always matches with my liquid ph test. So why calibrate? LOL. A quick shake in clean water gets the week's buildup off the PH probe tip. Doesn't look like you're in screaming need of a tri-meter, but it does give you greater control.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 25, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I haven't calibrated mine since four grows ago. I always think it needs calibrating, but the PPM is always accurate, and the PH probe always matches with my liquid ph test. So why calibrate? LOL. A quick shake in clean water gets the week's buildup off the PH probe tip. Doesn't look like you're in screaming need of a tri-meter, but it does give you greater control.


I should of included this question... sorry ' what kind of probe tips are they? like the bulb glass type? surely not....I'm guessing temp is just a simple wire electrode? I agree with you me not needing it, but it would be good to see how much these girls really do eat! I would also be more accurate come Veg-week 3 where i use XL and it brings ph down to around 4ish....
Thanx for your help jin. She may end up on the list.... if i havent bought it already. Who knows ? higgety hooblaah


----------



## lordjin (Aug 25, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> I should of included this question... sorry ' what kind of probe tips are they? like the bulb glass type? surely not....I'm guessing temp is just a simple wire electrode? I agree with you me not needing it, but it would be good to see how much these girls really do eat! I would also be more accurate come Veg-week 3 where i use XL and it brings ph down to around 4ish....
> Thanx for your help jin. She may end up on the list.... if i havent bought it already. Who knows ? higgety hooblaah


Hey I love talking about my tri-meter. You've given me another excuse. Thanks.

This is the exact make and model I have.





It's kinda' pricey. But if anyone is wondering if it's any good, it lasts and lasts, performing perfectly grow after grow with minimal calibrating.

The temperature / dissolved solids probe. A very solid metal piece encased in thick plastic. Very sturdy, and you don't have to worry about it drying out like the delicate PH probe.





Just dip it free floating in your solution like so. I took my plastic end piece off.






And the all important PH probe. You're gonna have to figure out a way to suction cup this to the wall of your fluid container.





Is the tip glass? I'm not sure, but the body of the probe houses delicate filaments that read the conductivity of the water. The probe bulb at the end is delicate and can never be allowed to dry out. It's protected somewhat by plastic protrusions.

And it's all powered via this unassuming ac wall plug.


----------



## 2easy (Aug 25, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Hey I love talking about my tri-meter. You've given me another excuse. Thanks.
> 
> This is the exact make and model I have.
> 
> ...


i would love a few tri meters. i have multiple res's so i would need at least 2. still though i reckon they would pay for themselves in no time. i have pretty reliable meters now but i tend to get the dropsies and apparently sensitive electronic devices dont like hitting tile floors. at over 100 a pop it can get pricey.

worst part is i got little lanyards thinking it would help my situation but i just ended up snagging the lanyards on things and pulling the meters from my hands i just cant win lol. 

having a tri meter permanantly in place would probably be just the ticket to solve my woes.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 25, 2012)

PPM falling at an alarming rate. This is it.





I think one more week of this and I'll think about flowering.

Big one doesn't have that much more room on her side.





The little one.





And with the big one cleared away with my off hand, you can see she's fighting her way up. The ties are helping.











And the big one not needing any help of any kind.





If they both started at the same time, my light would have been orange a long time ago.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 25, 2012)

2easy said:


> i would love a few tri meters. i have multiple res's so i would need at least 2. still though i reckon they would pay for themselves in no time. i have pretty reliable meters now but i tend to get the dropsies and apparently sensitive electronic devices dont like hitting tile floors. at over 100 a pop it can get pricey.
> 
> worst part is i got little lanyards thinking it would help my situation but i just ended up snagging the lanyards on things and pulling the meters from my hands i just cant win lol.
> 
> having a tri meter permanantly in place would probably be just the ticket to solve my woes.


Totally. Get one. Get two. It'll change your life. Well, your growing life anyway.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 26, 2012)

This could quite possibly end up my longest veg on record.





But y'know what? It's gonna be worth it. This strain is magnificent. It's elite among the elites. The smell is incredible.






And a closer look at the tucking technique. It's like my first two scrogs were just practice for this plant. This sucker was made for scrogging.

Main head. No dull leaves from root trauma this time. Look at that sheen.





Spreading it to the right.











The equalizing effect of the screen. See how keeping the big one low at least gives the little one half a chance?





I'm pretty sure this is gonna be the best my jars have seen. If we ever get to flowering that is.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanx for the Tri-meter info! much appreciated, i will look into it some more.... the fact that you have to leave 1 wet... I too hear that with the ph pens and such, maybe that's what went wrong with my last one. I used the dipping solution provided, but for not using it so long the ph just went so far out of whack i couldn't calibrate it far enough.

Your plants are coming along nicely, i'm sure the loooooooooooong wait will be worth it 

Say hello to Jabba the trunk


----------



## lordjin (Aug 26, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Thanx for the Tri-meter info! much appreciated, i will look into it some more.... the fact that you have to leave 1 wet... I too hear that with the ph pens and such, maybe that's what went wrong with my last one. I used the dipping solution provided, but for not using it so long the ph just went so far out of whack i couldn't calibrate it far enough.
> 
> Your plants are coming along nicely, i'm sure the loooooooooooong wait will be worth it
> 
> Say hello to Jabba the trunk


Damn, I always brag about not being able to get root-bound... but shit, I've never grown a main trunk that thick.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 26, 2012)

This is the 'Swol Ninja,' Mike Chang. He gives sound workout advice. I need to remember to start slow and not do exactly what he does... don't want to get hurt.
[video=youtube;MgxOOAN1tuk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgxOOAN1tuk&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]
Concentration curls are a bitch. Fuck, dude, 30 second rest? There's my problem right there. Sometimes I take 30 minute rests between sets -- sometimes getting high and eating in that 30 minute rest period. LOL!


----------



## lordjin (Aug 26, 2012)

This is Haley, former child model. She just turned 18, and you wouldn't believe the pervert photographers jumping all over her at Mayhem.





Serious jail bait just a few short months ago...





The so-called 'photographers' at Model Mayhem are largely untalented, unintelligent, and classless. Haley is smart. She's only talking to me.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Aug 26, 2012)

lordjin said:


> This is Haley, former child model. She just turned 18, and you wouldn't believe the pervert photographers jumping all over her at Mayhem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  I'M SALIVATING.... Delicious!


----------



## lordjin (Aug 26, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> MMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  I'M SALIVATING.... Delicious!


Yeah, isn't she killer? She's gonna knock the modeling world dead. She just has to make the right choices.

Model Mayhem is a drug.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 26, 2012)

Y'know I'm starting to notice more and more that the hottest models come from small towns outside the hustle and bustle of big cities.

This is Samantha from small town Ohio. 





Just 19 years old, Samantha dreams of coming out to Hollywood to follow her dreams.

There's just something special about this girl. What is it? Could it be that All-American, girl-next-door charm?





That's part of it. The other part? I think you know what the other part is...





Anyway, we're talking. And I just might have to show Sam around town when I fly her out later this year.





This girl has endless potential.





Awesome.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 26, 2012)

Look! The little one is occupying one square!


----------



## jonb87 (Aug 26, 2012)

Damnit Jin I've finally had to give in to the urge and butt in on the journal. Here I had gone and finished my last grows and had taken a break from anything grow related except for reading your updates and after seeing how healthy and awesome your system is running all I want to do is start mine again! If only you'd gone and told me to buzz off when I first messaged you I would have gone on living my normal life without all the excitement of growing... damn you jin! And by damn you, I really mean thank you thank you thank you

So I wanted to say whatup and post the other pics I'd promised so at least you know I'm not talking out of my ass here. I apologize in advance for bombing your thread.

Here's the Blueberry Gum I experimented with on my first DWC run

This is merely for size comparison. Not sure if Lebron would appreciate the endorsement but I'm sure 50 would

Not a great shot but hey that's what a digi cam will do. Under the right lighting you can see some trichs pretty clearly. Very few amber heads, perfect for this strain

And now for the tastier and even more impressive OG #18. It's a cross of diesel and that classic OG (chemdawg). 





Mighty fine plants they were.. however I'm excited for Jin's grow to knock my stuff down a peg or two. Gotta say, having the experience of knowing your system and locking in your feed schedules really impacts your overall result and you can tell from just looking at those luscious green leaves that these plants are ready to THRIVE. Keep up the good work my man!


----------



## bde0001 (Aug 26, 2012)

2easy said:


> did i mention todays my birthday and i get to spend it trimming oh joy lol.
> 
> Oh well nothing sounds sweeter than that clunkity clunk of a dense nugget hitting the table and bouncing



what strain is that?


----------



## bde0001 (Aug 26, 2012)

lordjin said:


> This is Haley, former child model. She just turned 18, and you wouldn't believe the pervert photographers jumping all over her at Mayhem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Out of all of them, SHES THE HOTTEST


----------



## jonb87 (Aug 26, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Y'know I'm starting to notice more and more that the hottest models come from small towns outside the hustle and bustle of big cities.
> 
> This is Samantha from small town Ohio.
> 
> ...





While admittedly that blonde Haley is pretty banging, I gotta say I'm sold on Samantha here.. 

We don't even need to get into her body cuz that's TOO fine but she definitely has it all going for her. I think her cheeks are what sells her smile and her eyes..maybe its the color but they really seem to complement her face. Something about her topless shots aren't doing it for me (weird, right?)- I think having too much makeup or even using b/w almost takes away from her natural beauty.

PS: Jin, this is what the third time you've ever seen me and can you already tell I can be one to overthink things?? Haha I swear, it must have something to do with me smoking the last of my good old OG


----------



## lordjin (Aug 26, 2012)

jonb87 said:


> Damnit Jin I've finally had to give in to the urge and butt in on the journal. Here I had gone and finished my last grows and had taken a break from anything grow related except for reading your updates and after seeing how healthy and awesome your system is running all I want to do is start mine again! If only you'd gone and told me to buzz off when I first messaged you I would have gone on living my normal life without all the excitement of growing... damn you jin! And by damn you, I really mean thank you thank you thank you
> 
> So I wanted to say whatup and post the other pics I'd promised so at least you know I'm not talking out of my ass here. I apologize in advance for bombing your thread.
> 
> ...


Hey, Jonny, nice of you to drop in finally. What can I say, brother? Congratulations. You're a grower. Welcome to the thread. Thank you for the wonderful pic contribution. 



bde0001 said:


> Out of all of them, SHES THE HOTTEST


Yeah, she's dangerous shit, alright. Glad I waited until she turned 18... Lol.



jonb87 said:


> While admittedly that blonde Haley is pretty banging, I gotta say I'm sold on Samantha here..
> 
> We don't even need to get into her body cuz that's TOO fine but she definitely has it all going for her. I think her cheeks are what sells her smile and her eyes..maybe its the color but they really seem to complement her face. Something about her topless shots aren't doing it for me (weird, right?)- I think having too much makeup or even using b/w almost takes away from her natural beauty.
> 
> PS: Jin, this is what the third time you've ever seen me and can you already tell I can be one to overthink things?? Haha I swear, it must have something to do with me smoking the last of my good old OG


Alright, a Sam fan. Awesome. Yeah, I really dig her down-home, All-American look. You just can't fake that shit with makeup and surgery.

I can kind of see what you're saying about that stylized bw. Maybe not the best look for Sam. But she does have a fabulous, all-natural rack. Don't worry, I know how to photograph her properly.

Edit: I'm really making an effort to start shooting fresh faces. Having known models in my portfolio is great for their fan bases and whatnot, but it's also very interesting to have pro shots of incredibly hot girls who are new to the scene.


----------



## 2easy (Aug 26, 2012)

bde0001 said:


> what strain is that?


grapestomper x chemd-og

very nice smoko. this is my number one keeper so far.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 26, 2012)

2easy said:


> grapestomper x chemd-og
> 
> very nice smoko. this is my number one keeper so far.


I rate that bad-ass.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 26, 2012)

Take a huge ass rip and listen to this.
[video=youtube;gdM4EnALnwo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdM4EnALnwo[/video]
Turn it up loud. You can dance if you want. No one's looking.


----------



## 2easy (Aug 26, 2012)

why thank you lordjin. this run was actually messed up as it was my first attempt at coco. i will be running her in my dwc setup in my next run and i seriously believe i can get a lot more out of this strain yet.

edit:- i think you would very much enjoy this smoko jin, super lemon chem smell that absolutely fills a room when you chop up a bud. and it has a high that i love. really chatty energetic high that mellows into a body stone after about an hr. its great at partys though cause everyone chases that energetic buzz so everyone just keeps blazing chasing that initial high and as long as you keep smoking you can really keep hanging onto it but you just get higher and higher and higher. just dont run out because as soon as you do everyone will be so smashed they all fall asleep lol


----------



## lordjin (Aug 26, 2012)

2easy said:


> why thank you lordjin. this run was actually messed up as it was my first attempt at coco. i will be running her in my dwc setup in my next run and i seriously believe i can get a lot more out of this strain yet.
> 
> edit:- i think you would very much enjoy this smoko jin, super lemon chem smell that absolutely fills a room when you chop up a bud. and it has a high that i love. really chatty energetic high that mellows into a body stone after about an hr. its great at partys though cause everyone chases that energetic buzz so everyone just keeps blazing chasing that initial high and as long as you keep smoking you can really keep hanging onto it but you just get higher and higher and higher. just dont run out because as soon as you do everyone will be so smashed they all fall asleep lol


Chatty then a crash. That's why we grow. Lol.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Aug 26, 2012)

2easy said:


> why thank you lordjin. this run was actually messed up as it was my first attempt at coco. i will be running her in my dwc setup in my next run and i seriously believe i can get a lot more out of this strain yet.
> 
> edit:- i think you would very much enjoy this smoko jin, super lemon chem smell that absolutely fills a room when you chop up a bud. and it has a high that i love. really chatty energetic high that mellows into a body stone after about an hr. its great at partys though cause everyone chases that energetic buzz so everyone just keeps blazing chasing that initial high and as long as you keep smoking you can really keep hanging onto it but you just get higher and higher and higher. just dont run out because as soon as you do everyone will be so smashed they all fall asleep lol


Sounds like some good shit there! Lol


----------



## lordjin (Aug 27, 2012)

*Teen Pot Users Risk Long-Term IQ Drop, Study Says*

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/08/27/teen-pot-use-iq_n_1834392.html?ir=Education&ref=topbar





According to a recent study, if you started getting high on weed regularly prior to the age of 18, you're probably as dumb as you look. Lol. (Kidding, kidding) Me? First time I tried it I was in the 8th grade, but I didn't start smoking with any kind of regularity until well after the age of 18. That's why I'm still smart. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 27, 2012)

Check this out. It's the Lytro 4D camera. What does that mean? Well it means you can shift from focal point to focal point within the photo's depth of field. What? Just play with a few pix on the Lytro site. You'll see what I mean. 
http://www.lytro.com/#


----------



## lordjin (Aug 27, 2012)

You really gotta hand it to the big plant. She's filling that screen single handedly.





I'm starting to pull the little one in the only direction she can go.





And she's going.





Be sure to stay tuned in for more action. Come hell or high water, I'm filling this screen.


----------



## slayer6669 (Aug 28, 2012)

lordjin said:


> *Teen Pot Users Risk Long-Term IQ Drop, Study Says*
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/08/27/teen-pot-use-iq_n_1834392.html?ir=Education&ref=topbar
> 
> ...


i been smoking regularly since i was 12 so i must be dumb as fuck haha


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 28, 2012)

what's Iq mean...
...... cough cough.....


----------



## lordjin (Aug 28, 2012)

slayer6669 said:


> i been smoking regularly since i was 12 so i must be dumb as fuck haha





flowamasta said:


> what's Iq mean...
> ...... cough cough.....


Gentlemen, I report on these studies for entertainment purposes only. They're certainly to be taken with a grain of salt... and a bowl of weed. You can't be dumb and grow good weed.


----------



## slayer6669 (Aug 28, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Gentlemen, I report on these studies for entertainment purposes only. They're certainly to be taken with a grain of salt... and a bowl of weed. You can't be dumb and grow good weed.


lol very good point


----------



## lordjin (Aug 28, 2012)

Did you know that she was once a Republican? That was a long time and a major political awakening ago. Politically perfect? I don't know... but I have yet to disagree with this woman! Amazing.

In her latest column, she highlights the conspicuous absence of pressing issues in the presentations of both the GOP and the Dems in this election.

*Shadow Conventions 2012: What They Will Not Be Talking About in Tampa and Charlotte*

Source: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/arianna-huffington/shadow-conventions-2012_b_1834857.html?

Here's the whole article:

Tampa, Florida has more homeless people per capita than any city in America. Yet you won't hear much -- if any -- talk from the podium on the Frank Lloyd Wright-inspired convention set about America's poverty crisis.

And this lack of attention won't be exclusive to the GOP. You can expect more of the same (or is that actually less of the same?) when the Democrats descend on Charlotte next week -- after all, President Obama hasn't devoted even one speech to the subject of poverty since he moved into the White House.

This bipartisan back-turning is why we are reviving the Shadow Conventions -- gatherings I helped organize in 2000 with the goal of sparking a national conversation on three issues that neither party was seriously addressing: the corrupting influence of money on our politics, the persistence of poverty in America, and the disastrous war on drugs.

Twelve years later, both parties are still largely ignoring these issues. As a result, each of these problems has gotten worse:

In 2000, 31 million Americans lived below the poverty line. In 2010, it was over 46 million -- including 16.4 million children -- a figure that is expected to rise when the new census figures are released this fall. This is the largest number of people living in poverty in over half a century.

The drug war numbers are similarly troubling: There are over 100,000 more arrests per year for possession of marijuana than there were in 2000 -- yet over 6 million more Americans are using illicit drugs today. A quarter of all prisoners in U.S. jails are there because of a nonviolent drug offense. And while African Americans represent just 12 percent of all drug users, they make up 59 percent of those in state prison for a drug offense.

As for the increasing role money plays in our political campaigns, the founding democratic principle of "one man, one vote" has been replaced by the arithmetic of special interest politics: Thousands of lobbyists plus billions of dollars equal access and influence out of the reach of ordinary Americans. While $54 million was spent by outside groups on the 2000 presidential race, that number has already reached $318 million in 2012. And, thanks to Citizens United, that includes large piles of money funneled through super PACS and "dark money" groups.

To battle the two parties' neglect of these issues, HuffPost Live and The Huffington Post are hosting Shadow Conventions 2012 -- devoting a day during each of the national conventions to focusing on one of the three issues. Today and next Tuesday, a wide array of HuffPost sections -- from Politics to Green to Entertainment to Science -- are featuring stories and blog posts highlighting the effects the war on drugs is having on so many aspects of our lives. On those same days, between 12-4 pm ET (and again between 6-10 pm ET), HuffPost Live's team of host/producers will be joined by a broad range of politicians, thought leaders, activists, and celebrities for in-depth interviews and panel discussions on various aspects of the drug war. Tomorrow and next Wednesday the focus will be on poverty and jobs, while the many ways money is influencing our politics will be front and center on the next two Thursdays.

And we want you to be a central part of these discussions. That's what HuffPost Live is all about -- sparking real conversations about issues that impact our lives.

Among the drug war-related topics being discussed today on HuffPost Live are over-incarceration; how racial disparity in the drug war has led to the disenfranchisement of millions of Americans (especially people of color); the drug war's impact on families; and the reasons why the drug war is such an electrified third rail of American politics. Click on any of the above to go to a HuffPost Live "green room" page where you can learn more about the specific topic, leave a comment, and sign up to join an on-air Shadow Convention conversation. 

The Shadow Conventions are for the 96 percent of Americans who have not contributed to a political campaign; the nearly 90 percent of Americans who favor treatment over incarceration for first-time drug offenders; the 80 percent who believe that Congress today is being run not for the benefit of the people but for the benefit of special interests; the more than 40 percent of Americans who are not planning to vote in November; the more than 22 percent of our country's children living below the poverty line.

The Shadow Conventions are your conventions. Join us and be part of a convention that's unscripted, surprising, and a lot more interesting than the over-produced political commercials in Tampa and Charlotte.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes, it's time once again for another fun-filled episode of "Name That Aging Supermodel!"





Three grams of my current grow for the first person to get all the answers!
1)





2)





3)





4)





5)





6)





7)





Eight)





9)





10)


----------



## lordjin (Aug 28, 2012)

*Marijuana Law In New York The 'Dumbest Drug Law' In The Country?*

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/08/28/new-york-marijuana-laws-low-level-arrests-dumbest-drug-law_n_1834475.html?utm_hp_ref=marijuana

Here's officer Beyonce Knowles reminding us all to stay in line.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 28, 2012)

So what do you guys think of the fat Christina?





Yes, I'm sitting here thinking about Christina Aguilera's big ass.





And yes, I was a slightly bigger Christina fan during her pregnancy.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;H7vk5keNbRc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7vk5keNbRc[/video]


----------



## tomat0 (Aug 28, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Yes, it's time once again for another fun-filled episode of "Name That Aging Supermodel!"
> 
> Three grams of my current grow for the first person to get all the answers!
> 1)
> ...


Favorite is Mystique. Yours?


----------



## lordjin (Aug 28, 2012)

tomat0 said:


> Favorite is Mystique. Yours?


I've always had a special place in my heart for Elle. I really, really like Rebecca, too.

Well, I guess I owe you three grams of Louie XIII. You'll have to wait a few weeks, though.


----------



## 420southwest (Aug 28, 2012)

Mother of God, what did Claudia Schiffer do to her chin?!

On topic, thank you for sharing so many pictures. I want to try scrogging (no cheap jokes here, no sir!!) and don't feel quite as intimidated now. Just not sure how suited it would be for my Ebb and Grow. Maybe I'll try it on something in soil first.

And I gotta love a thread with Bob Marley, Joy Division and U2 videos. Thanks for the entertainment!


----------



## AzCannaMan (Aug 28, 2012)

420southwest said:


> Mother of God, what did Claudia Schiffer do to her chin?!
> 
> On topic, thank you for sharing so many pictures. I want to try scrogging (no cheap jokes here, no sir!!) and don't feel quite as intimidated now. Just not sure how suited it would be for my Ebb and Grow. Maybe I'll try it on something in soil first.


I think as long as the plants are happy and you place 1 or 2 screens above them Ebb & Flow would be fine for scrogging


----------



## lordjin (Aug 28, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> I think as long as the plants are happy and you place 1 or 2 screens above them Ebb & Flow would be fine for scrogging


I endorse this comment.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 28, 2012)

420southwest said:


> Mother of God, what did Claudia Schiffer do to her chin?!
> 
> On topic, thank you for sharing so many pictures. I want to try scrogging (no cheap jokes here, no sir!!) and don't feel quite as intimidated now. Just not sure how suited it would be for my Ebb and Grow. Maybe I'll try it on something in soil first.
> 
> And I gotta love a thread with Bob Marley, Joy Division and U2 videos. Thanks for the entertainment!


Hooray for thread appreciators! I appreciate it.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 28, 2012)

As we ponder the mystery of what happened to Claudia Schiffer's chin, let's take a look at the plants... or should I say plant.





Aerial shots. I knew this was gonna take forever... basically filling the screen with one plant, y'see.





It's not your fault, little one. It's not your fault.





Edit:
Oh, by the by, this big bitch drinks like King Kong after running a marathon on a hot day. I'm gonna inject 20ml more of A&B.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 28, 2012)

Performed a few more key tucks... while cooking spaghetti no less.





Getting pretty comfortable with the scrog now... The spaghetti? Perfectly al dente.





And the little one filling her side slowly but surely... 





I've got nothing but time... and don't call me Shirley.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 28, 2012)

is a fuckin' trip, isn't it? There's a website just like RIU for every fucking topic and fetish under the sun. Isn't it weird when you stop to think about it? The internet is a mind fuck.

Edit:
Could also be that I get high too much.


----------



## hatsofftoya (Aug 28, 2012)

shit i havent been on in forever and you started a new one! glad to see you chose wisely with PO again  made it just in time while the ladies still veggin!


----------



## lordjin (Aug 28, 2012)

hatsofftoya said:


> shit i havent been on in forever and you started a new one! glad to see you chose wisely with PO again  made it just in time while the ladies still veggin!


Hey there, buddy. Yeah, long time. Glad you're back.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 28, 2012)

you know what else is a trip? Cannabis tincture using 100% vegetable glycerine. Next time you make kief Jin, buy a 200ml jar of glycerine FOOD GRADE ONLY! and soak half ounce or more of kief along with some nice ground up bud for flavour and i guarantee it will be worth your while... it may not get you high high like a bingle, but it does and can get you really REALLY stoned  ofcourse you filter it and all, but the end product i have fallen in love with and i have been dipping into it EVERY DAY. SOO TASTY!! SOOOO SWEEET SOOOO MELOOOOOOW. For future reference ofcourse.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 28, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> you know what else is a trip? Cannabis tincture using 100% vegetable glycerine. Next time you make kief Jin, buy a 200ml jar of glycerine FOOD GRADE ONLY! and soak half ounce or more of kief along with some nice ground up bud for flavour and i guarantee it will be worth your while... it may not get you high high like a bingle, but it does and can get you really REALLY stoned  ofcourse you filter it and all, but the end product i have fallen in love with and i have been dipping into it EVERY DAY. SOO TASTY!! SOOOO SWEEET SOOOO MELOOOOOOW. For future reference ofcourse.


Alright, I've been wanting to try one of your hocus-pocus, alchemy resin tricks. That one sounds easy. I'll try it with the Lou for sure.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 28, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Alright, I've been wanting to try one of your hocus-pocus, alchemy resin tricks. That one sounds easy. I'll try it with the Lou for sure.


You gotta man, just no need to heat it over 40-50 degrees if you are going to, otherwise the green comes out and makes it taste pooey, I shake mine around and tip the jar upside down and let the erb float to the top and keep doing that, i soak mine for as long as i can, i have 1 brewing at the moment with 10 grams of Jack x Skunk ground to a powder and over half oz of pure 73 micron dry ice hash  The mix is DARK DARK brown and smells beeeeeeautiful  i just keep tipping the jar over and over, and then i will filter it with my 20 micron pressing screen that came with my bubble bags, or apparently you can use cheesecloth. You want a clean pure product. I'm so loving it. Glycerine was only $7 for 200ml Food grade vegetable glycerine. it takes a while to soak into the weed. Fill the jar with weed and powdered hash first, then pour over the erb. You want to use as little glycerine to erb as possible for a stronger effect. now that mine has been soaking for a few days it is roughly half half in the jar when i shake it it fills the jar and becomes very thick. This will ensure i have it as potent as i can.

The longer you soak the erb for the better, and a little heat will help the trichomes rupture and release the thc into a soluble oil into the glycerine. I say no more than 40 degrees to be ideal to retain original aromas and terpenes. You have to taste your weed like this. Remember to use a little heat though you must activate the THC. I have learnt this through research and making honey oil/hash concentrates. A much stronger psychoactive effect from applying heat to THC and doing this while extracting stops you from spoiling good erb by trying to de-carb in an oven which is dramatically inefficient. Again, the science comes out in my. I been doing it long enough to not even argue against peoples personal opinions now, and I'm all about health and safety. And getting SUPER HIGH  I've gotten to a point now where i don't think i can make my honey oil any more potent. Or efficient. There are many ways, but doesn't my way seem nice and safe ?

Happy high people.. Flo


----------



## lordjin (Aug 29, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> You gotta man, just no need to heat it over 40-50 degrees if you are going to, otherwise the green comes out and makes it taste pooey, I shake mine around and tip the jar upside down and let the erb float to the top and keep doing that, i soak mine for as long as i can, i have 1 brewing at the moment with 10 grams of Jack x Skunk ground to a powder and over half oz of pure 73 micron dry ice hash  The mix is DARK DARK brown and smells beeeeeeautiful  i just keep tipping the jar over and over, and then i will filter it with my 20 micron pressing screen that came with my bubble bags, or apparently you can use cheesecloth. You want a clean pure product. I'm so loving it. Glycerine was only $7 for 200ml Food grade vegetable glycerine. it takes a while to soak into the weed. Fill the jar with weed and powdered hash first, then pour over the erb. You want to use as little glycerine to erb as possible for a stronger effect. now that mine has been soaking for a few days it is roughly half half in the jar when i shake it it fills the jar and becomes very thick. This will ensure i have it as potent as i can.
> 
> The longer you soak the erb for the better, and a little heat will help the trichomes rupture and release the thc into a soluble oil into the glycerine. I say no more than 40 degrees to be ideal to retain original aromas and terpenes. You have to taste your weed like this. Remember to use a little heat though you must activate the THC. I have learnt this through research and making honey oil/hash concentrates. A much stronger psychoactive effect from applying heat to THC and doing this while extracting stops you from spoiling good erb by trying to de-carb in an oven which is dramatically inefficient. Again, the science comes out in my. I been doing it long enough to not even argue against peoples personal opinions now, and I'm all about health and safety. And getting SUPER HIGH  I've gotten to a point now where i don't think i can make my honey oil any more potent. Or efficient. There are many ways, but doesn't my way seem nice and safe ?
> 
> Happy high people.. Flo


I'll respond to that in greater detail tomorrow. Too bombed. G'night.

Edit: Okay, the process sounds pretty safe and makes sense. I'll definitely make a mental note to try this. Hope it doesn't get erased by accident. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 29, 2012)

Okay, so I'm getting ready to upgrade to Snow Leopard so I can start running Wordpress. Snow Leopard? I know... I'm always behind. 





The time has come to show you guys the tons of nude photos I have in my archive.... uncensored for your viewing pleasure. Also, I want to get the blog going before flowering starts.





I'll report on it as I put the thing together for my maiden posts, and I'll surely announce it when it's up and live.

Edit: Apologies for re-hashing old photos from previous journals, but I'm betting not all of you have seen these.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 29, 2012)

Through the course of my hard-hitting Model Mayhem research, I sometimes come across... well, why don't you just look at the picture?





UK model, Emma. I know. Leave comments below.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 29, 2012)

her tits are bigger than her head!!!??? honestly i would feel like a tiny dick in the vicinity of her! not my kinda girl. 

I'm more of a 'little kitten' kinda guy..... like Tasha Collins  she melts me.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 29, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> her tits are bigger than her head!!!??? honestly i would feel like a tiny dick in the vicinity of her! not my kinda girl.
> 
> I'm more of a 'little kitten' kinda guy..... like Tasha Collins  she melts me.


Ah, another Aussie bird, eh? You have a seasoned eye, my friend. I saw her page at Mayhem and was gonna suggest you book her for a shoot, but she hasn't been on since late last year. Boo.

But man, she is fuckin' bangin!





Wow. Just five feet tall.





What about this? You like stars? Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 29, 2012)

Just a quickie for tonight. It looks just like Tahoe, but it drinks way more.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Aug 29, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> her tits are bigger than her head!!!??? honestly i would feel like a tiny dick in the vicinity of her! not my kinda girl.
> 
> I'm more of a 'little kitten' kinda guy..... like Tasha Collins  she melts me.


10,000% AGREED! Not such a "tits the size of a basketball" kinda guy... I'm with flow on the preference of a nice slender kitten with boobs < DD. (for you stoners which forgot < means less than LOL) 

Mmmm Hmmmmm the girl above if fucking smokin! Oh she'd melt me alright, right inside of her hahaha I Love the socks in this pic too...


----------



## tomat0 (Aug 29, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I've always had a special place in my heart for Elle. I really, really like Rebecca, too.
> 
> Well, I guess I owe you three grams of Louie XIII. You'll have to wait a few weeks, though.


Elle was my #2 choice. Can't go wrong with either... beauty is beauty.

Ha.. when I'm craving galbi or bulgogi, I'll remind you.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 29, 2012)

such a simple diet too  i could easily handle that. Fairy bread. How fukin cute is that. Geeeeeeeez


----------



## lordjin (Aug 29, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> 10,000% AGREED! Not such a "tits the size of a basketball" kinda guy... I'm with flow on the preference of a nice slender kitten with boobs < DD. (for you stoners which forgot < means less than LOL)
> 
> Mmmm Hmmmmm the girl above if fucking smokin! Oh she'd melt me alright, right inside of her hahaha I Love the socks in this pic too...








I put a picture of extremely busty Emma up to see if you guys were still paying attention. She is a bit on the basketball side, but if I was at one of those "VIP" parties and someone pushed me into a room and there she was on a heart-shaped bed, I think you guys would all do what I would do. Lol.



tomat0 said:


> Elle was my #2 choice. Can't go wrong with either... beauty is beauty.
> 
> Ha.. when I'm craving galbi or bulgogi, I'll remind you.


I'm always craving that shit. I rarely get to eat good Korean food.



flowamasta said:


> such a simple diet too  i could easily handle that. Fairy bread. How fukin cute is that. Geeeeeeeez


Oh yeah, a model of her caliber really gives this old photographer a woody. She's perfect. Maybe I'll drop her a note at Mayhem. Y'never know, she might check the ol' Mayhem account at some point.

Oh, you naughty girl at the ultra-modern bowling alley.





And oh, you naughty girl simply being hot at the waterfront.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 29, 2012)

The little one, bless her heart, she's trying. Note my temp/ppm probe in the background. I put that plastic thing back on after looking at the marketing photo I recently posted. Lol.





It's a losing battle, though. I can't believe how much this monster bitch drinks. 1020ppm and she's still gulping it down. Not a single burn spot... not even on the little one. This most definitely is NOT Tahoe. Over 800ppm with Tahoe is herbicide. 





There are fewer actual heads with just one large dominant plant versus two large plants woven together, but more air and light to the lower regions should make up for it in the yield. That's the theory anyway.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 29, 2012)

if shes gulpin food like that now, they are going to be big buds


----------



## curly604 (Aug 29, 2012)

looking great there jin! nice to see she can take so much feed good sign of things to come


----------



## lordjin (Aug 29, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> if shes gulpin food like that now, they are going to be big buds





curly604 said:


> looking great there jin! nice to see she can take so much feed good sign of things to come


Thanks, dudes. If it's coming from you two, I know I'll have killer buds. Check this out. I'm happy to report that the little one isn't giving in. In fact she's contributing in her way just as I had hoped.











Good night, dear readers.





Edit:
Off topic. Hey, FM. I just watched an episode of "Dirty Jobs" where Mike travels to Australia to do Australian dirty jobs. The first story involved Mike teaming with a brown snake removal expert in Adelaide. It was awesome. Australia is nuts. Adelaide is nuts. I want to go there. Adelaide doesn't look too different from parts of the LA basin... only crawling with deadly snakes! Lol. The fauna in your land is deadly, brother. Deadly. We have nothing like that.

Australia is definitely one of the glamour spots on my dream itinerary. It's widely considered a rugged, almost mystical land of legend here in the US. And you can thank Paul Hogan for that. Lol. I can't believe cannabis isn't legal in the land down under. It's the perfect place for it.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 30, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Thanks, dudes. If it's coming from you two, I know I'll have killer buds. Check this out. I'm happy to report that the little one isn't giving in. In fact she's contributing in her way just as I had hoped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah Jin The plants are starting to take giant leaps now, i don't know if its a colour temp cam thing... The lightish green in the new growth (not a bad thing always) I take as a sign to bump feed up even more, but as you are saying you are feeding them quite high, or is it that the Tahoe is just overly sensitive? Sometimes a heavier feed can shorten node length also, just if you're thinking of flippin soon, you could stretch their diets out a bit 

I always feel a good heavy Veg feed helps prevent early autumn fading before peak maturity.

Interesting on the Aussie show! i haven't seen a show like that in a long time. Yeah there are too many snakes here they come inside in summer if its too hot. Not many harmless ones. 
The way i see Cannabis is it shouldn't be legal or illegal! its a magical plant  it should just have to be tolerated. It is somewhat in Nimbin NSW (East Australia New South Wales) There are coffee shops and smoking places there. As well as man that gives away cannabis tincture out of his van! With all these people these days getting medicinal benefits from it things will change, i don't know about the legality side, But surely one day they are going to feel pretty fukin stupid taking someones 'medicine' away from them and then seeing that nice once hard working citizen suffer when all it takes is 1 puff of some skunk. I can't wait to be an oldie. My Garden will be open to the public! i'll have plants lining the driveway  I'll be sitting out the front enjoying being high! I'll kindly give anyone a wave, no matter how harsh their opinion. 
I'll probably be pretty crazy by then..... already on my way


----------



## lordjin (Aug 30, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Yeah Jin The plants are starting to take giant leaps now, i don't know if its a colour temp cam thing... The lightish green in the new growth (not a bad thing always) I take as a sign to bump feed up even more, but as you are saying you are feeding them quite high, or is it that the Tahoe is just overly sensitive? Sometimes a heavier feed can shorten node length also, just if you're thinking of flippin soon, you could stretch their diets out a bit
> 
> I always feel a good heavy Veg feed helps prevent early autumn fading before peak maturity.
> 
> ...


I think it may partially be the different color temps of the shots, but I don't think what you're saying is completely off the mark, either. Yeah, I'm pumping them with much nute and calmag.

I think Australia deserves sanity when it comes to cannabis... just like right here in the US... and worldwide. Peace.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Aug 30, 2012)

You should add some Rhizo to the mix Jin and watch those roots EXPLODE!


----------



## 2easy (Aug 30, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Yeah Jin The plants are starting to take giant leaps now, i don't know if its a colour temp cam thing... The lightish green in the new growth (not a bad thing always) I take as a sign to bump feed up even more, but as you are saying you are feeding them quite high, or is it that the Tahoe is just overly sensitive? Sometimes a heavier feed can shorten node length also, just if you're thinking of flippin soon, you could stretch their diets out a bit
> 
> I always feel a good heavy Veg feed helps prevent early autumn fading before peak maturity.
> 
> ...


dude tony bower got busted. no more helping people for him. its a real shame.


----------



## 2easy (Aug 30, 2012)

2easy said:


> dude tony bower got busted. no more helping people for him. its a real shame.


interestingly enough old tony was probably the first person to breed one of these new high cbd low thc strains, his strain cleverman was ground breaking when it first came out now it seems they are popping up all over the place


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 30, 2012)

2easy said:


> dude tony bower got busted. no more helping people for him. its a real shame.





2easy said:


> interestingly enough old tony was probably the first person to breed one of these new high cbd low thc strains, his strain cleverman was ground breaking when it first came out now it seems they are popping up all over the place


cheers for that handy info! i was not aware of that... he is a genuinly good guy  I dare say he's still helpin, when you know you can, how can you not?


----------



## lordjin (Aug 30, 2012)

Sapphire, actually. I think I want to shoot her just because she goes by "Sapphire." Lol.





She has great potential for my lights. That's what I need other photographers for, to show me a model's potential for my gear.





She has a sort of 'sleazy cuteness' about her, and a great butt always scores points with me.





I think this photo really drew me in. Tells me she's creative and isn't afraid to take chances.





But I have to admit that it was this photo that really sold me.





I think she would look much better with that bottom off.

Edit: Well, she just sent me the key to her nude photo gallery. Hmmmm... I think I need to evaluate further.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 30, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> You should add some Rhizo to the mix Jin and watch those roots EXPLODE!


Rhizo? I'll have to look into it.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 30, 2012)

2easy said:


> interestingly enough old tony was probably the first person to breed one of these new high cbd low thc strains, his strain cleverman was ground breaking when it first came out now it seems they are popping up all over the place


I'm afraid I didn't know who Tony Bower was until you mentioned him. Shame on me.
[video=youtube;TBr8VXxQa3I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBr8VXxQa3I[/video]
Wow, after watching that I'm pissed that Tony got busted, too! What the fuck is so fucking wrong with cannabis? Seeing things like this just reminds me that the hypocrisy is an international phenomenon. Grrrrr.... I mean, how can anyone do anything to this guy? 
Free Tony Bower! Free Tony Bower!


----------



## lordjin (Aug 30, 2012)

So I saw that shit in my building's cafeteria, and I couldn't resist spending a dollar.

If I win, I'm throwing the biggest, sexiest cannabis party in the world... and you're all invited.

If I don't win, I'll still throw that party, it'll just take me a while longer. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 30, 2012)

Aside from the fact that this video features an Asian photographer with an English accent, I thought I'd show it to you because he's messing with MY lens!
[video=youtube;hk5IMmEDWH4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hk5IMmEDWH4&amp;feature=g-vrec[/video]
See, I have to fake *my* English accent. This guy is the real thing. Weird. Cheerio then!


----------



## lordjin (Aug 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;kOqGbCJj3M8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOqGbCJj3M8[/video]


----------



## D3monic (Aug 30, 2012)

lordjin said:


> So I saw that shit in my building's cafeteria, and I couldn't resist spending a dollar.
> 
> If I win, I'm throwing the biggest, sexiest cannabis party in the world... and you're all invited.
> 
> If I don't win, I'll still throw that party, it'll just take me a while longer. Lol.


I remember reading that some dude that had won the lottery got busted buying like 10lbs and they revoked his lottery winnings. Talk about fucking BS. I bet he wished he had gone for the lump sum.

Edit: you might like my buddy Kosal's aka darions work. Different from yours... honestly I like his BS photography mush more than his shoots. http://www.kojostudio.com/locale

They did this chicks pics too

[video=youtube_share;WZAFKVOK4ss]http://youtu.be/WZAFKVOK4ss[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Aug 30, 2012)

D3monic said:


> I remember reading that some dude that had won the lottery got busted buying like 10lbs and they revoked his lottery winnings. Talk about fucking BS. I bet he wished he had gone for the lump sum.


Holy shit. I'll have to remember that if I win. Lol.

Edit: But why do I get the feeling I won't have to worry about any of that? Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 30, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Edit: you might like my buddy Kosal's aka darions work. Different from yours... honestly I like his BS photography mush more than his shoots. http://www.kojostudio.com/locale
> 
> They did this chicks pics too
> 
> [video=youtube_share;WZAFKVOK4ss]http://youtu.be/WZAFKVOK4ss[/video]


Good video. I'm impressed by his ability to maximize available light. Is that the Mark III body he's using?


----------



## D3monic (Aug 30, 2012)

Not sure, only time I have seen him with a camera in person he was playing with a canon D series... don't remember which one. It was better than my T2i thats for sure. Had the view finder that actually adjusts lighting in the eyepiece when you adjust shutter speed and ect. Wish mine did that. I got to keep flipping back to the screen. (didn't even know I could do that till he showed me last summer) 

He's got lots of gear though. ~20k worth of lenses n such.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 30, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Not sure, only time I have seen him with a camera in person he was playing with a canon D series... don't remember which one. It was better than my T2i thats for sure. Had the view finder that actually adjusts lighting in the eyepiece when you adjust shutter speed and ect. Wish mine did that. I got to keep flipping back to the screen. (didn't even know I could do that till he showed me last summer)
> 
> He's got lots of gear though. ~20k worth of lenses n such.


Sounds like a serious gear head. I really do love the spectacular shots that can be had through the urban guerilla style, but I like the comfort and security of shooting indoors... a must since my models are naked most of the time.

Love your frog photos and the first photo of the kid. Mind if I re-post here?


----------



## lordjin (Aug 30, 2012)

D3monic has graciously submitted a few examples of his fine photography.

I like this photo. There's an uncomplicated spontaneity about it. The dark shadow of the tree is risky, but it works here. It effectively captures a moment of innocence. Very nice.






Now these are National Geographic quality shots.





The color saturation, vibrancy, and detail are outstanding.























Perhaps the photographer can tell us a little more about these shots?


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 30, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Rhizo? I'll have to look into it.


Had nothing but issues with Rhizo, derived from seaweed Kelp, very strong stuff, i found no purpose in it. Certainly no gain. Just adding to your ppms and more uselss food.

Love them froggies  brilliant photography

Here you go Jin a quick update for your thread  Day 28


----------



## lordjin (Aug 30, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Had nothing but issues with Rhizo, derived from seaweed Kelp, very strong stuff, i found no purpose in it. Certainly no gain. Just adding to your ppms and more uselss food.
> 
> Love them froggies  brilliant photography
> 
> Here you go Jin a quick update for your thread  Day 28


I am so curious about that gear you grow. It looks amazing time and again. Sure wish I could smoke it.


----------



## D3monic (Aug 30, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Perhaps the photographer can tell us a little more about these shots?


lol thanks, Nothing overly special about them. 

Canon T2i with Canon 100 mm f/2.8 Macro lens.
Subjects: miscellaneous species of Dart frog that I used to breed. Each species housed in it's own vivarium 

To give you an idea of size 

Juvi






Breeding adult Ranitomeya Benedicta in a film canister.






A few Viv shots













The Dart Den







Male Ranitomeya Vanzolinii transporting a tadpole on his back.






Calling Video shot with same camera and lens.

[video=youtube;CS0nKs4wh78]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CS0nKs4wh78[/video]

Unfortunately due to allergies I had to get rid of all the frogs. 

Now I do planted aquaria (I can still have plants without killing my allergies!)
It's a lot more grown in than that now, I should clean it and get some shots.


















Ugh I hate how photobucket kills the quality.

I don't have a zoom lens so the macro can double as one and still get good shots.

~200' away


















Any how, thanks for the compliment. I shall shrink back into the shadows now. lol.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 30, 2012)

D3monic said:


> lol thanks, Nothing overly special about them.
> 
> Canon T2i with Canon 100 mm f/2.8 Macro lens.
> Subjects: miscellaneous species of Dart frog that I used to breed. Each species housed in it's own vivarium
> ...


Oh, man. That's too much. I love, love the hobby of keeping small creatures. When I saw your frog vivarium gallery, I was all "This guy is crazy!" Then you replace it all with aquaria because of allergies? Wow. I love fish-keeping even more! That is cool shit. Keep it coming. Contributors like you need not 'hide in the shadows.' Lol.

Oh, you people who actually go outside with your cameras, you're an inspiration. One day...


----------



## lordjin (Aug 30, 2012)

*LA Marijuana Dispensary Ban Suspended: 50,000 Signatures Could Force Pot Shop Referendum*

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/08/29/la-marijuana-dispensary-ban-suspended_n_1840422.html?utm_hp_ref=marijuana





Well surprise, surprise, assholes. Guess what? It's actually real medicine for a whole lot of seriously ill people. What fucking part of that do them buttholes not get?

Man, I seriously need to get caregiver status going. I could really help a few people.


----------



## budballer (Aug 30, 2012)

WOW  amazing tank set up D3monic! god i love planted vivariums/aquariums. Im in the process of getting a 75 gallon low light planted tank going myself currently. Killer photographer too man, much respect.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 30, 2012)

Fuckin' LAPD Foothill Division. Absolutely. Yes, these motherfuckers need to be held accountable. So what if a registered nurse mouthed off at you? You pulled her over for nothing! Your job is hard, asshole? Fuck you. Find another job. And it looks like you're going to have to. Ha ha! They should go to jail for this.
[video=youtube;8x_hwK-cwoE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8x_hwK-cwoE[/video]
Why is there a question mark after Excessive force? It should just say Excessive Force behind the news anchor. God bless fast food security cameras. See, asshole cops? You're being watched too.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 30, 2012)

Put the software down slowly and step away! Hands where I can see them!





Check it out. Wonder Woman's boots look like they're wearing a little thin.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 30, 2012)

*Michael Moore: Mitt Romney Will Win In November (VIDEO)*

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/08/30/michael-moore-mitt-romney_n_1843824.html





I have mixed feelings about Moore, but I think we can all agree that the man isn't stupid. Scary thing? He makes a good point... a really good point. 

I've been so focused on the ridiculousness of Romney, I didn't stop to consider the things Moore points out in the video. All true. Obama's foot shuffling and his long list of cave-ins could bite him in the ass. As Moore pointed out, it was dynamic action by young people that got him elected, and dynamic action was something we saw very, very little of from Barry in his first term. So all the young people that were mobilized in '08 have gone back to popping their zits.

What are the Dems really banking on? The US will never elect a Mormon? Hey, that's just the shit I say... If that's really the Obama camp's game plan, we may very well see a Mormon president.... Naaaaahhhh, what am I thinking? No way. Obama still wins, fat-man.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 30, 2012)

Wow, they're really packing it on now. This is the last week of veg for sure. They're reacting to the nute increase big time.





I seriously need to perform some major tucking. I'll do that in a little bit. Just got home. Just got high.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;kQvmCzILBfE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQvmCzILBfE[/video]
Ah, as we head into the tail end of this week, the final week of vegging, I'm starting to get all tingly inside with anticipation. My big orange light bulb slumbers... for now.





Y'know how your sense of the passage of time gets all weird when you're high? Sometimes slow, sometimes fast? Well I've been so high, it seems like this grow is going by really fast. Trying to fill in that bald middle area. They're gonna get huge in flower.





Finally crossing the little one over into big girl land. Figuring out what to do with the large fan leaves is half the battle when it comes to scrogging. You don't want to cut them off, so you have to yank them down strategically under the screen. This plant is exhibiting an almost indestructible vigor. I pulled, yanked, pulled again, and not a single bit of damage. Impressive. I was convinced I would tear her or break a limb many times. Nope.





The little one. She'll produce.





Well, thanks (as always) for reading. Smoke your bowl and embrace your loved ones. Peace.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Aug 31, 2012)

lordjin said:


> [video=youtube;kQvmCzILBfE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQvmCzILBfE[/video]
> Ah, as we head into the tail end of this week, the final week of vegging, I'm starting to get all tingly inside with anticipation. My big orange light bulb slumbers... for now.
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good in here Jin, your just about to flip and I just flipped my first batch of Tahoe to 12/12 tonight, man I'm stoked! Cheers and have a good night


----------



## lordjin (Aug 31, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Looking good in here Jin, your just about to flip and I just flipped my first batch of Tahoe to 12/12 tonight, man I'm stoked! Cheers and have a good night


Nice. Almost concurrent flippages.


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Aug 31, 2012)

Nice grow!, that scrog is looking great! Should have a hefty harvest! 
All cuts from progressive?
So as i was scrolling through your grow i noticed that you do shoots with some models. Sounds like my ideal job would be.

Edit: How long have you been doing professional photography?


----------



## lordjin (Aug 31, 2012)

passthatsh!t23 said:


> Nice grow!, that scrog is looking great! Should have a hefty harvest!
> All cuts from progressive?
> So as i was scrolling through your grow i noticed that you do shoots with some models. Sounds like my ideal job would be.


Yes, PO stuff. Their OG's are not the easiest to grow, but worth the added effort in the end.

Thanks. I do dabble in glamour and art nude photography. I'm always looking for new faces and bodies. I'll be blogging officially about my shooting/growing experiences soon.


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Aug 31, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Yes, PO stuff. Their OG's are not the easiest to grow, but worth the added effort in the end.
> 
> Thanks. I do dabble in glamour and art nude photography. I'm always looking for new faces and bodies. I'll be blogging officially about my shooting/growing experiences soon.


I really like photography, i shoot with a beginners camera nikon D60, but will be soon to go with the t3i or the 5d. If you needed help with a shoot or something I'm always down lend a helping hand and to learn more about the industry.


----------



## D3monic (Aug 31, 2012)

Those bitches are looking mighty good, I was considering doing a a scrog screen in the TV. How high up off the top of the pots do you have that? Next question being how high above the screen do they typically get during flower? Or will they go as tall as you want them to? I got 48" vertical space to work with.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 31, 2012)

passthatsh!t23 said:


> I really like photography, i shoot with a beginners camera nikon D60, but will be soon to go with the t3i or the 5d. If you needed help with a shoot or something I'm always down lend a helping hand and to learn more about the industry.


Thank you. I'll consider your proposal. Have any samples of your work to post? You're welcome to do so. 

Like that cheesy Asian dude with the English accent said, even an entry body can produce beautiful shots with a good lens. Thankfully my lens/body combo is a great match. I picked up the Eos 5D MkIII about a month after it was released, and I'm using the EF 24-70mm L optics that appear in that same video. Incredible camera, incredible lens. This camera/lens combo has elevated my photography to the point where I finally feel I can take on the pros. 





The 1DX is certainly an incredible camera, but like the Asian dude with the English accent said, I'm not a sports photographer, so I don't need 12 frames per second burst capability. The 5D Mark III, with the greater megapixel count on its own full frame sensor was the right choice for me. The clarity and richness of color saturation can't be beat even by the pro shots I see on Model Mayhem every day.






Victoria's Secret has nothing on me (and Chrissy).











If the below photo of Carly looks a little soft, it's because I'm zoomed pretty far away from her and shooting through a ring flash with a 30" diffusion unit on it. There are soft boxes stationed around and behind her too, further softening and blowing everything out. I got a little soft crazy in this set.






My blog will feature all my work completely uncensored, of course. I'll also showcase my older work (shot primarily witht he 7D) completely uncensored.





























So it's gonna be a pretty interesting place on the internet for ganja lovers, photography lovers, and beautiful girl lovers. Is that just about everyone?


----------



## lordjin (Aug 31, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Those bitches are looking mighty good, I was considering doing a a scrog screen in the TV. How high up off the top of the pots do you have that? Next question being how high above the screen do they typically get during flower? Or will they go as tall as you want them to? I got 48" vertical space to work with.


Hm. 48" isn't a whole lot of room. Scrogging is def the thing for you. I have my screen set at 8" above net pot surface. Forcing huge plants to stay so low manages height big time. They usually get right around 18" at tallest point off the screen? I don't know, I'm high and can't really remember the exact average, but they do indeed stretch... never too much to manage, tho.


----------



## D3monic (Aug 31, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Hm. 48" isn't a whole lot of room. Scrogging is def the thing for you. I have my screen set at 8" above net pot surface. Forcing huge plants to stay so low manages height big time. They usually get right around 18" at tallest point off the screen? I don't know, I'm high and can't really remember the exact average, but they do indeed stretch... never too much to manage, tho.


Ok, Just took measurments, I have 3' plant height I can work with from top of 3gal smart pot to as high as I can get my lights (led so can pretty much touch in the end)

Maybe set the screen so its ~10" off the top of the pot? Of course I guess that would lead me to one hell of a long veg time.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 31, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Ok, Just took measurments, I have 3' plant height I can work with from top of 3gal smart pot to as high as I can get my lights (led so can pretty much touch in the end)
> 
> Maybe set the screen so its ~10" off the top of the pot? Of course I guess that would lead me to one hell of a long veg time.


Yes, extreme training does tend to slow growth. But if you have the patience for an extended veg, you'll be rewarded come bloom. 

10" doesn't sound unreasonable. How's your plant vigor on average? What size light?


----------



## D3monic (Aug 31, 2012)

Right now I am running a 2012 blackstar 240 and a haight ppf-800 but that's going to get replaced with another blackstar. 

Now that I got the PH issue narrowed down and rectified I assume the vigor will be fine. I only got a couple tester bagseeds going right now to practice the different trimming methods on... i already broke a branch trying to mainline but other than looking gimpy its recovered very well. 

Just got my Tude order in Monday, Purple wreck and Lemon OG kush cracked and already broke soil, still nothing from G13 Raw Diesel or Critical Jack herer so I am going to start germing another today.. either Chocolope Kush, Kandy Kush or skywalker OG I haven't decided yet. I figure at best in the foot print I have there's room for 4 3gal pots and one smaller pot that I will leave the bagseed in but from there out just 4 plants.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 31, 2012)

"Hi. I'm Clint Eastwood, and I'm fucking senile."





Alright, did everyone catch what this broken-down nut job did at the GOP convention? He pretended to be speaking to an invisible Obama sitting in an empty chair. And the shit he said was the most profoundly stupid, incoherent babbling of a senile old man confused not only about politics, but where he is.

His movies are overrated, too. "Grand Torino?" What the fuck was that? And "Mystic River" was a gigantically overrated film. I would say just stick to movies, but at any moment he'll slip and fall and crumble to dust.

"The Man with No Name" has become "the Man with No Clue." Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 31, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Right now I am running a 2012 blackstar 240 and a haight ppf-800 but that's going to get replaced with another blackstar.
> 
> Now that I got the PH issue narrowed down and rectified I assume the vigor will be fine. I only got a couple tester bagseeds going right now to practice the different trimming methods on... i already broke a branch trying to mainline but other than looking gimpy its recovered very well.
> 
> Just got my Tude order in Monday, Purple wreck and Lemon OG kush cracked and already broke soil, still nothing from G13 Raw Diesel or Critical Jack herer so I am going to start germing another today.. either Chocolope Kush, Kandy Kush or skywalker OG I haven't decided yet. I figure at best in the foot print I have there's room for 4 3gal pots and one smaller pot that I will leave the bagseed in but from there out just 4 plants.


Okay, just wanted to be sure you weren't gonna say you run CFL's. If you've got decent vigor, you should be able to manage a low scrog quite nicely.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 31, 2012)

I've been using Visine brand tears for years. Then I saw this pricier brand right next to it.





Kicks Visine's ass. So much gentler, way more soothing, way more effective. Try it. It's worth the extra money.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 31, 2012)

If any of you saw my last journal, then you probably know that I went on and on and on about this girl, former Playboy model, Tiffany Crystal.





Well I'm sorry to report that we had a little falling out a few weeks after we shot. Without going into sordid details, I'll just say that it was my fault. Anyway, she got so mad at me that she blocked me at Mayhem! Well after getting a little constructive advice from Chrissy Marie on the matter, I sent her a series of heartfelt apologies through email.





I think I made some headway as I just discovered this morning that she unblocked me at Mayhem. So I sent her another note there. She's such a sweet girl, and I feel like such an asshole. Let's hope she starts talking to me again.


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Aug 31, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Thank you. I'll consider your proposal. Have any samples of your work to post? You're welcome to do so.
> 
> Like that cheesy Asian dude with the English accent said, even an entry body can produce beautiful shots with a good lens. Thankfully my lens/body combo is a great match. I picked up the Eos 5D MkIII about a month after it was released, and I'm using the EF 24-70mm L optics that appear in that same video. Incredible camera, incredible lens. This camera/lens combo has elevated my photography to the point where I finally feel I can take on the pros.
> 
> ...


Very aesthetic! I personally haven't shot portraits on the seriously level. Just some friends skateboarding. Have you ever tried shooting with a film camera? Like a Bronica?
Send over the link to your blog.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 31, 2012)

passthatsh!t23 said:


> Very aesthetic! I personally haven't shot portraits on the seriously level. Just some friends skateboarding. Have you ever tried shooting with a film camera? Like a Bronica?
> Send over the link to your blog.


I've never touched a film camera... except my dad's old-ass Pentax SLR. Could never figure it out.

The blog's domain is registered. It's called Green Gurlz, so just look for GreenGurlz dot com when I make the announcement. I need to perform a slight OS upgrade before i can start, though.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 31, 2012)

I remember watching "Ghost World" when it came out in the theater. Just had a vague knowledge of the comic book on which it was based, was underwhelmed by the film adaptation... BUT, I sure noticed the blonde girl who played the main character's best friend. Look familiar?





At this point, Thora was venturing forth from her very visible role in the acclaimed "American Beauty." Many thought she would become a big star. I was the only one among my social circle who said, "No, that unknown blonde girl who plays her friend is gonna be a big star." Damn, I'm good.





I just sent a message at Thora's official site asking if she ever talks to Scarlett. I doubt the web-master will ever show that particular 'fan letter' to Thora.

Edit:
Shit, I noticed Scarlett's world-class rack even in "Ghost World." I was all, "This movie kinda' sucks, but that blonde girl has great tits."


----------



## tomat0 (Aug 31, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I'm always craving that shit. I rarely get to eat good Korean food.


You're dead central to it. How can you not?
Was in the area last night... you can't go wrong.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 31, 2012)

tomat0 said:


> You're dead central to it. How can you not?
> Was in the area last night... you can't go wrong.


Maybe I'll grab some this weekend. Last time I went for Korean BBQ it was at this crazy high-end expensive place to impress a date. 179.00 for two people. Never again. And I could still taste the bulgogi in her mouth when we made out after dinner. Gross.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 31, 2012)

Can hardly wait to get out of the office. Working sux big ones. Be sure to support my blog so I can get the hell out of here. Then I can devote all my time to photographing hot, nude models... AND I'll be able to grow as a caregiver for sick people. Come on, you guys have to help me out here.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 31, 2012)

At last! Time to go! Long weekend time! Yeah!


----------



## 2easy (Aug 31, 2012)

you cook at all jin? i have a kick arse recipe for bulgogi, its delish i make it all the time


----------



## lordjin (Aug 31, 2012)

2easy said:


> you cook at all jin? i have a kick arse recipe for bulgogi, its delish i make it all the time


I'm afraid cooking is the one thing I don't do.


----------



## 2easy (Aug 31, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I'm afraid cooking is the one thing I don't do.


oh well i guess you will just have to stick to growing dank and snapping shots of quality snatch for us then lol


----------



## lordjin (Aug 31, 2012)

2easy said:


> oh well i guess you will just have to stick to growing dank and snapping shots of quality snatch for us then lol


Gotta stick to what we know.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 31, 2012)

Looks pretty full, yes?





But that's center mass. How about the ends?

The little one's side. Still a few squares.





Big one's side almost maxed out. Man, she's a workhorse. 





Anyway, I'm so fuckin' high right now... and my internet is crapping out on me. I think I should log off for a while before I throw a temper tantrum.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 31, 2012)

I think Louie would like my topping technique  definately on the smaller one, and the larger girl, well i know i'd want more of that! they are going to be biiig heads  This could also help manage the canopy a little easier.. i know of someone on here that does a decent topping technique hehe Geez i'd love it if you let me loose in your cabinet 

Topping the smaller girl will dramatically increase her yield, yeah you will have to veg a few more days but easily can balance things. The little girl is mature enough and woiuldn't need much of a topping anyway, she has lots of nodes by the looks underneath and they will all spread out sideways all by themselves 

I mean nothing to lose right? come into the Mo & Flo territory


----------



## lordjin (Aug 31, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> I think Louie would like my topping technique  definately on the smaller one, and the larger girl, well i know i'd want more of that! they are going to be biiig heads  This could also help manage the canopy a little easier.. i know of someone on here that does a decent topping technique hehe Geez i'd love it if you let me loose in your cabinet
> 
> Topping the smaller girl will dramatically increase her yield, yeah you will have to veg a few more days but easily can balance things. The little girl is mature enough and woiuldn't need much of a topping anyway, she has lots of nodes by the looks underneath and they will all spread out sideways all by themselves
> 
> I mean nothing to lose right? come into the Mo & Flo territory


But if I did that, I would want to try to clone the part I chopped. And I'm not quite prepared for that at the moment.

I really want to delve into strategic cutting at some point, but I think I'll have to save that for a future episode?

Also, she worked so hard to get her main head above water... er screen. I just don't have the heart to hack that off.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 1, 2012)

For the "off with her head" types (FM) lol, I made this little map of the little one's progress with white circles. She's getting in there, so it's not really as bad as it looks without the indicators. Kinda' getting swallowed up, but it could be worse.





And a macro of her main head to show her sheer health. I trained that head to the next square again. She's a trooper.





I'm sorry, FM. I just can't take blade to this. I'm weak... weak. I always seem to let the ladies get the best of me... the human kind AND the plant kind.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Sep 1, 2012)

Just about full in the screen there Jin! Does the Louie smell any different than the Tahoe at this point?


----------



## lordjin (Sep 1, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Just about full in the screen there Jin! Does the Louie smell any different than the Tahoe at this point?


Yes, it's a bit skunkier.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 1, 2012)

oohh Jin  You will never know if you don't try. You have a pet right? had other pets? perhaps prepare a little burial for the cutting, moving on to a better place in order to sacrifice her energy and multiply it into new growing tips  I'm talking such a small snip, 2-3 inches off the top and she would explode all over! Her bottoms will become ALOT more dominant.

Funny you Americans over there! seems to be such a rare thing to snip or top plants over there!! Some weird logic goin on here  people worried they might not get enough yied with 24 plants in 1 room..... are they kidding!? 24 plants.. could you imagine ME with 24 plants?! I would need 6 houses.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Sep 1, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> oohh Jin  You will never know if you don't try. You have a pet right? had other pets? perhaps prepare a little burial for the cutting, moving on to a better place in order to sacrifice her energy and multiply it into new growing tips  I'm talking such a small snip, 2-3 inches off the top and she would explode all over! Her bottoms will become ALOT more dominant.
> 
> Funny you Americans over there! seems to be such a rare thing to snip or top plants over there!! Some weird logic goin on here  people worried they might not get enough yied with 24 plants in 1 room..... are they kidding!? 24 plants.. could you imagine ME with 24 plants?! I would need 6 houses.


It would help bush her out Jin, you could only cut 1/2 an inch off (or less, really just cut off the last growing node on the branch) a few tips and she would blow up all bush like.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 1, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> It would help bush her out Jin, you could only cut 1/2 an inch off (or less, really just cut off the last growing node on the branch) a few tips and she would blow up all bush like.


I'll take it under advisement. I'm a little focused on fighting the PM at the moment. It's fuckin' relentless. Keeping the res sterile and the PH elevated is just keeping it at bay. Yes, I saw a fuzz spot last night. Proactive Serenade mistings are a must with this plant. 

So it takes a grower like me doing everything he can just to keep the PM away? If it were anyone else, they would have had fuzz city already. Good job, Progressive Options. Clean up your fucking grow area already. Or teach you stupid clone contributors to grow without PM. Do something.

Edit:
I'm really tempted to make noise over at Weedtracker in the PO section. Really tempted. Jin can have an impact on their reputation with just one post. They gave bad clones to the wrong patient. But, really, they're handing out PM contaminated product to everyone. Fuck it, I'm making noise at Weedtracker. Let's see PO try to claim that it's due to grower inexperience like they do to everyone else who complains.

Edit2:
Hey, PO. I've grown great weed from your shit. But that's two out of three grows that had PM. Your clones produce good weed, but you're not the only game in town.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Sep 1, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I'll take it under advisement. I'm a little focused on fighting the PM at the moment. It's fuckin' relentless. Keeping the res sterile and the PH elevated is just keeping it at bay. Yes, I saw a fuzz spot last night. Proactive Serenade mistings are a must with this plant.
> 
> So it takes a grower like me doing everything he can just to keep the PM away? If it were anyone else, they would have had fuzz city already. Good job, Progressive Options. Clean up your fucking grow area already. Or teach you stupid clone contributors to grow without PM. Do something.


Oh man that's a fuckin bummer dude! Maybe you should go back and read what the poster says lol

Ever tried PM wash? Supposed to be the bomb.... Or maybe House & Garden Magic Green which gives the girls a nice nute feeding but more importantly for you leaves a beneficial thin layer on the plants that chokes off pm and repels insects.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 1, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Oh man that's a fuckin bummer dude! Maybe you should go back and read what the poster says lol
> 
> Ever tried PM wash? Supposed to be the bomb.... Or maybe House & Garden Magic Green which gives the girls a nice nute feeding but more importantly for you leaves a beneficial thin layer on the plants that chokes off pm and repels insects.


I got all my defenses in line. I'm gonna have to get more aggressive with my Serenade treatments. Really it's only one tiny patch I saw a couple of weeks ago and another tiny patch I saw last night -- originating from base of main stalk. I have it under control... just bitching a bit. But PO needs to sort that shit out instead of putting up stupid warning posters.

Edit:
It's easy to get lazy with the proactive Serenade mistings when everything looks clean. Gotta remember to mist them even if I don't see anything.

Edit2:
A word of advice for anyone applying any kind of treatment via foliar spray, use an atomizer (not a regular sprayer) and mist with micro-fine spray. The plants absorb it right away, avoiding light magnification burn.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 1, 2012)

In fact I'm not even gonna mention anything on Weedtracker. PM, it happens. Grow up, Jin.

So here's a little something I came across while posting a Willie Nelson video in Mohican's journal.

I have an appreciation for ALL genres of music. But I must admit that Country is the final frontier for me. Look at the lineup of Country supergroup, "Highwayman." Pretty bad ass even if you're not a fan of Country.
[video=youtube;dQ03ngpdU80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQ03ngpdU80&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## lordjin (Sep 1, 2012)

I would be remiss in my duties if I didn't mention 'the Traveling Wilburys.'
[video=youtube;L8s9dmuAKvU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8s9dmuAKvU[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Sep 1, 2012)

After many an apologetic email (the most recent one includes one of my cheesy poems), Tiffany has finally responded and said we'd work again.





When you got it, you got it... Hooray for me, hooray for you. Hooray for all of us.


----------



## Robert4budz (Sep 1, 2012)

Still preferr Stephie ! LoL .. Long time college. Second run on system went stellar. Still chill'n on the Pineapple Express ! 

Root screen seemed to increase yield (suspended just above water line). 

Topping is beneficial .. shortens veg time exponentially. After 3rd node, top .. 4 colas .. streach to four corners ='s perfect screen fill !

Next experiment(s) .. increase aero psi .. and co2 delivery.

Flip those ladies already ! More density will mean more PM issues ... ?? ... 

Keep the Monster fed bro !


----------



## lordjin (Sep 1, 2012)

Robert4budz said:


> Still preferr Stephie ! LoL .. Long time college. Second run on system went stellar. Still chill'n on the Pineapple Express !
> 
> Root screen seemed to increase yield (suspended just above water line).
> 
> ...


Well hello, old chap. Long time indeed. Happy to hear that your growing adventures are going well.

Okay, head-choppers, I promise to look into those techniques with my next grow. Deal?

Stephanie, yes. You'll be happy to hear that she's come out of 'retirement,' and we're gonna shoot again sometime soon.





Maybe I'll try to get Stephanie and Tiffany to pose together? None of them hot-shot photogs at Mayhem have done that.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 1, 2012)

I think I'm gonna let 'em veg a few more days before flipping.





The tops are coming up strong. I'm setting myself up for a major tuck job soon.





As far as the PM is concerned, here's the plan:





I'm going to give it an extra long sterilizing flush before flowering.





I'll get this sorted before flipping.





If you have a moment (and I know you do), get really high and listen to Abbey Road in its entirety. It's the first time I've ever done it. Awesome.
[video=youtube;OnPrDGg2hWA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnPrDGg2hWA&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 1, 2012)

ok Jin  I see no turnin you around!  I just hope you'll be able to manage height with that crazy ass strain when you hit the flip, they are still going to go crazy high... stretchy strain.... cough cough topping would also help with limiting your vertical stretch. ohh cough cough.

Is this your 12 ? 13th grow..... i cant remember exactly. I'll be keepin a keen eye here, while almost biting my lip hehe. You can save this post for future reference Jin  
You must be a scorpio


----------



## lordjin (Sep 1, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> ok Jin  I see no turnin you around!  I just hope you'll be able to manage height with that crazy ass strain when you hit the flip, they are still going to go crazy high... stretchy strain.... cough cough topping would also help with limiting your vertical stretch. ohh cough cough.
> 
> Is this your 12 ? 13th grow..... i cant remember exactly. I'll be keepin a keen eye here, while almost biting my lip hehe. You can save this post for future reference Jin
> You must be a scorpio


Cancer, but with the recent astrological calendar shift, I'm something else... can't remember what. Year of the Monkey? Lol.

Hey, I've already been fearing stretch... you're scaring me.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 1, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Cancer, but with the recent astrological calendar shift, I'm something else... can't remember what. Year of the Monkey? Lol.
> 
> Hey, I've already been fearing stretch... you're scaring me.


i only say this because your plants inhibit some similar characteristics to my mates amster gold, large leaves very crowded together, almost 'looks' like you won't get much, but flowering is always the shocker in his case, and he always goes too high and end up foxtailing.... he's not the kinda grower i would consider 'great' but he has some decent experience with indicas, his amster gold bushes out great during veg, really easy to manage but as soon as he hits the flower, things get crazy real quick, he does little scrog managing (big mistake) and 0% topping. very similar training to you except a much lager scaler and using a wire screen. His amster gold in flower seems to have a mild stretch during the first week, the flower sites appear and start to grow, height slows for a few days, then once buds start to fill they stretch again. He uses ALOT of light, so not a light issue here, i only see strain related growth as i see it EVERY time with this particular strain. I'm actually giving it a go next round  will certainly test my skills. Being a hybrid sativa mostly completely different growth from what i'm used to, but i looooove the smoke, it has enough of the BANG to smack you down, and not too much psychoness about it, i get sketch on some buzzy strains, and usually only like heavy hitters to balance me out.

I know nothing about Louie so i could be way off, is anything remotely similar to something else you've grown? To me it looks very 'foreign'


----------



## 2easy (Sep 1, 2012)

dont let em all freak you out too much jin you know what your doing. take a breath and chill its just another og you know exactly what to expect from her once you hit flip.
really who knows the og better than jin.

that said dont be frightened to top either it will stunt the tops momentarily but all the little nodes under your screen will really try and push there way up to make up for it. in the long run you will have a lot more tops.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 1, 2012)

Right side lookin' strong.





Rollin' the dice without topping.





The weak side is getting there. 50 day veg?





The one thing that has prevented me from topping is that these PO OG clones grow like vines, leaving a trail of heads equal in size to her main head wherever she snakes. They're not so much a stout bush-like structure where that kind of topping would make more sense.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 1, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> i only say this because your plants inhibit some similar characteristics to my mates amster gold, large leaves very crowded together, almost 'looks' like you won't get much, but flowering is always the shocker in his case, and he always goes too high and end up foxtailing.... he's not the kinda grower i would consider 'great' but he has some decent experience with indicas, his amster gold bushes out great during veg, really easy to manage but as soon as he hits the flower, things get crazy real quick, he does little scrog managing (big mistake) and 0% topping. very similar training to you except a much lager scaler and using a wire screen. His amster gold in flower seems to have a mild stretch during the first week, the flower sites appear and start to grow, height slows for a few days, then once buds start to fill they stretch again. He uses ALOT of light, so not a light issue here, i only see strain related growth as i see it EVERY time with this particular strain. I'm actually giving it a go next round  will certainly test my skills. Being a hybrid sativa mostly completely different growth from what i'm used to, but i looooove the smoke, it has enough of the BANG to smack you down, and not too much psychoness about it, i get sketch on some buzzy strains, and usually only like heavy hitters to balance me out.
> 
> I know nothing about Louie so i could be way off, is anything remotely similar to something else you've grown? To me it looks very 'foreign'


If I had to to guess, I'll say it's gonna behave more like Tahoe one in stretch (Tahoe one stayed surprisingly low). Tahoe two stretched higher, but that was a different phenotype. The Louie resembles Tahoe pheno one much more, leading me to my optimistic outlook.



2easy said:


> dont let em all freak you out too much jin you know what your doing. take a breath and chill its just another og you know exactly what to expect from her once you hit flip.
> really who knows the og better than jin.
> 
> that said dont be frightened to top either it will stunt the tops momentarily but all the little nodes under your screen will really try and push there way up to make up for it. in the long run you will have a lot more tops.


The only thing that really freaks me out is the appearance of a fuzz patch, however minute. Thanks, bud. I did install the screen extra low with the intention of foregoing topping, but you guys make a strong argument for it.

Edit:
Plus AZCANNAMAN has inspired me to start cloning, so I'm gonna start taking PO some of their own clones back to them at some point in the near future. That'll be the perfect time for me to start topping for added plant vigor. And I'll need all your sage guidance when I start.

Jin: "Hi, PO. It's Jin. I have clones for you... guaranteed PM free." Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 1, 2012)

Honestly, I know you guys are right. These things are node factories and cutting just pisses them off and makes them make more. But I want to start building a cloning rig. With the vigor I have, there really is no need for a mother plant at all. I can conceivably just cut and cut and let the plant regenerate and regenerate. No root binding. This way, I could perhaps gift clones to other local growers who might be interested in this gear while I complete my budding cycle with little to maybe no stall at all. And maybe the gifted growers can nurture one or more of the clones I gave them into mothers and gift back a couple of cuts when my grow completes? And so on and so forth. Uh-oh, resembles Socialism.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 1, 2012)

Is this some incentive? My newest clones. Going very strong. Healthy. 0% pm.

Fully rooted. ready to plant/top/flower/ you name it. 4.5 weeks old since snip.

Oh and it's easier than wiping my ass  ok thats really hard with a broken hand.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 1, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Is this some incentive? My newest clones. Going very strong. Healthy. 0% pm.
> 
> Fully rooted. ready to plant/top/flower/ you name it. 4.5 weeks old since snip.
> 
> Oh and it's easier than wiping my ass  ok thats really hard with a broken hand.


Yeah, no way these weak-ass PO OG clones can compare to that in vigor. Very inspirational. I can hardly wait to start cloning for the first time. Glad to have such an old hand around.


----------



## D3monic (Sep 1, 2012)

Slapped together a SCROG


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 1, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Yeah, no way these weak-ass PO OG clones can compare to that in vigor. Very inspirational. I can hardly wait to start cloning for the first time. Glad to have such an old hand around.


the one at the very end isn't doing soo well, i tested my insect spray on one and its effects stunted it slightly and burnt some leaf edges even under low lighting conditions. It will come back but may just go in the garden somewhere. The 2 beauties will be for my 'Master' and the other nice one will be looked after in a large outside pot and i'm going to scrog it inside a mini 3 tier greenhouse  Crazy? maybe. Can it be done? hehe


----------



## 2easy (Sep 2, 2012)

i think you should definitely be taking clones like flowa's look at those beasts. i know my next scrog run is going to be from the clones i took last night. i wont be needing them for another 8 weeks but im just going to keep em small under a fluoro and feed light until im ready. im pretty sure its going to cut my veg time in half by having such well established clones as opposed to growing from seed.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 2, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> the one at the very end isn't doing soo well, i tested my insect spray on one and its effects stunted it slightly and burnt some leaf edges even under low lighting conditions. It will come back but may just go in the garden somewhere. The 2 beauties will be for my 'Master' and the other nice one will be looked after in a large outside pot and i'm going to scrog it inside a mini 3 tier greenhouse  Crazy? maybe. Can it be done? hehe


Yes. In your hands, I believe it can be done.



2easy said:


> i think you should definitely be taking clones like flowa's look at those beasts. i know my next scrog run is going to be from the clones i took last night. i wont be needing them for another 8 weeks but im just going to keep em small under a fluoro and feed light until im ready. im pretty sure its going to cut my veg time in half by having such well established clones as opposed to growing from seed.


Next journal will be my first cloning venture. Absolutely. Waiting for that seedling to mature is for the birds.


----------



## OldLuck (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice journal bro, like always. Louie vegs slow like master and a few other og's. Glad I came across this one, just popped a few louie x blackberry widow beans. Can't wait to see you work your magic during flower.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 2, 2012)

OldLuck said:


> Nice journal bro, like always. Louie vegs slow like master and a few other og's. Glad I came across this one, just popped a few louie x blackberry widow beans. Can't wait to see you work your magic during flower.


Thanks much. Pix welcome.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 2, 2012)

Hey, the world seems like a place gone mad sometimes. So let's just take a moment to remember the things in life we really love. I do it all the time.





My God, look at the sharpness of that photo. Killer camera/lens. Super cute girl with big boobs holding my Venom helps, too.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 2, 2012)

Gave them a three hour flush with 50ml of 29% H202. Die, PM... Die. I'm goin' for the gold. This is gonna be my single biggest OG Kush plant... ever.





Right side kicking serious ass. Look at all those potential monster clones.





I'll give them another proactive Serenade misting tomorrow.





They love the stuff. Serenade just makes your plants happy whether you have a problem or not. It may be an uneven veg, but it's one of my healthiest.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 3, 2012)

The trick is using it correctly. And that's not waiting until you have fuzz city to soak your plants and yourself. I've been giving them light preventative mistings and they are loving it. The idea is to get the Serenade bacteria deep into the essence of the plant where it can devour the PM at the source. Edit: I couldn't wait until tomorrow. I just gave them another misting. I will be victorious, PM.





Again, using an atomizer is my secret weapon. The ultra-fine mist is absorbed almost instantly. No light burn... and maximum absorption. I never use the sprayer head that's on the actual bottle. If you're not a photographer, I'm sure there are other ways of getting one. Lol.

Edit:
I swear by Serenade. I won't use anything else. That sour smell, the idea that you're spraying live bacteria culture to do the deed, you can just tell that it's working. And it's good for your leaves.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 3, 2012)

For tonight's lecture, we'll be discussing the sub-sub branch. I do believe that's the scientific term.

With the aid of macro digital photography, here is a clear look at a sub-branch the main head of the little one is leaving behind as she grows.





Now when the sub-branches develop their own sub-branches... you guessed it. Sub-sub branches. I suppose it would just continue with say a huge outdoor tree. Sub-sub-sub branches and so forth.





When you're trying to fill a screen with mostly one huge plant, you gotta nurture these little things as they'll eventually become dense colas.





An extra long veg ensures that these tiny shoots will have a shot at becoming legitimate colas.





Note: This isn't for you more experienced growers reading the thread, in case you think I'm talking to you like a child. Lol.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 3, 2012)

Geepers 46 days!!! man, good luck Jin!! You got a green Mosh Pit happening.


----------



## AlohaKid (Sep 3, 2012)

That is a monster plant, can't imagine how it would look if PO didn't hit you with the PM. Those guys need to get their shit together. They used to be the bomb and now they are ruining their rep this past year.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 3, 2012)

lordjin said:


> In fact I'm not even gonna mention anything on Weedtracker. PM, it happens. Grow up, Jin.


As you all can see, I already made this statement. But I wouldn't expect those who can't read to pick up on it.

Serenade works. But if you're already overrun with PM, it won't eradicate it. But again, used as a preventative measure paired with a sterile res, PM can be overcome. Since my sterilizing flush, my PH has stabilized, and I feel confident that I have the PM under control -- despite the expert opinions of those who cannot grow healthy plants... or hold down a mall job.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 3, 2012)

AlohaKid said:


> That is a monster plant, can't imagine how it would look if PO didn't hit you with the PM. Those guys need to get their shit together. They used to be the bomb and now they are ruining their rep this past year.


Yup. They need to clean their shit up.

But it wasn't bad at all. With early detection and proper treatment, I think I got it.


----------



## Robert4budz (Sep 3, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Hey, the world seems like a place gone mad sometimes. So let's just take a moment to remember the things in life we really love. I do it all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I LOVE problems like this ! What to suck on FIRST !


----------



## lordjin (Sep 3, 2012)

Robert4budz said:


> I LOVE problems like this ! What to suck on FIRST !


You can have the bong. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 3, 2012)

I just might have to flip in the middle of the week.





As for the PM battle, the dual tier treatment of Serenade and root zone sterilization is working.





It can be eradicated if detected early. It can be done.





I'm actually having to inject a few drops of PH down to keep it at 6. The tendency for the PH to drop seems to have been arrested.

Edit:
From the look of it, you would never know one plant is significantly larger than the other. Gotta love the scrog.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 3, 2012)

Y'know it actually does look a little cleaner after the flush.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm gonna let all the heads grow vertically for another day or two, tuck, let them recover, then flower.





It looks pretty solid right now, but it could be fuller.





Goin' for that personal record here. This is a monster plant.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 3, 2012)

Check it out. I've begun directing the main head of the little one towards the rear. I'm gonna erect a northwestern tower with it.





This grow smells the strongest of the three PO grows thus far. A signal of great things to come.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 3, 2012)

She is looking lovely.. Those leaves are getting big.. Definately can't wait to see how she flourishes under the 1k


----------



## lordjin (Sep 4, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> She is looking lovely.. Those leaves are getting big.. Definately can't wait to see how she flourishes under the 1k


Thanks, WBW. The bloom show should be spectacular.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 4, 2012)

easily the best leaf vigor and health i've seen from you yet  awesome. It will pay off Chronic!!!


----------



## lordjin (Sep 4, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> easily the best leaf vigor and health i've seen from you yet  awesome. It will pay off Chronic!!!


Thanks. I keep thinking of your monster plant as I continue to veg.

Edit:
PH is stable, drifting in the range of 6.1 to 6.3. No more dropping.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 4, 2012)

I just came across a model at mayhem. What interests me about her is that her hobbies include "pole dancing and weed smoking."





I'll message her after I harvest. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 4, 2012)

I also noticed that she and Stephanie are talking on Mayhem. Could they be talking about me? Hmmmm. I was just going to suggest to Tiffany that I shoot her with Stephy, but at the last moment I decided that it's better to shoot them separately.

Anyway, here are two new shots Tiffany did with others. Not bad.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 4, 2012)

I never paid much attention to her work when she was alive. I've listened to my fair share of lounge / big band jazz... Amy was brilliant. I'm really enjoying this. Give a listen. She may surprise you.
[video=youtube;SL0BC2dviNY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1&amp;v=SL0BC2dviNY[/video]
Track 4 is an amazing cover of "Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow."


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Sep 4, 2012)

Wow 
I'm a soil guy, I am looking to venture into hydroponics very soon, I looked into the hydro-farms these seem self explanatory and seen someone pull *3**10g* dry off one plant from seed. They look promising. ill edit in the link to that grow i just mentioned.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 4, 2012)

passthatsh!t23 said:


> Wow
> I'm a soil guy, I am looking to venture into hydroponics very soon, I looked into the hydro-farms these seem self explanatory and seen someone pull *810g* dry off one plant from seed. They look promising. ill edit in the link to that grow i just mentioned.


You mean Scottyballs?


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Sep 4, 2012)

lordjin said:


> You mean Scottyballs?


Yea. I meant 310g with a short veg time.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 4, 2012)

I talked a lot about flying models out. Let's see, there was that German girl, Nadja, the Czech girl, Jenni, the Ohio girl, Samantha, and of course Cybergirl of the Year, Leanna Decker. But y'know what? Sometimes you just gotta go with known commodities. Just the fact that these two are talking to one another gets me a little excited.

Stephy shot with 7D.





Tiffany shot with 5D MkIII. See the difference?


----------



## lordjin (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey, Rollitup. In case you haven't noticed, people are getting shot every fucking day in the US for no reason. That's what people do these days... Someone gets upset, they grab a gun and start shooting people.

So when someone threatens me repeatedly on this site, what do you do?

Do the right thing. Stay on top of things. It's for your own protection as well as mine.

Don't say I'm overreacting. Don't say I'm paranoid. This is not some random internet flame war with someone I've never met from another part of the world... I've met the obsessed person in question. He's been in my house twice. This is NOT to be taken lightly, Rollitup.

Thank you. Enjoy the journal.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 4, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Thanks. I keep thinking of your monster plant as I continue to veg.
> 
> Edit:
> PH is stable, drifting in the range of 6.1 to 6.3. No more dropping.


lol, i bet you do 
funny how you and i have both found that a higher ph has increase vigor. Certain hydro it seems. or maybe it's just that we are both consistent?

a quick update for you  last night day 33.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 4, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> lol, i bet you do
> funny how you and i have both found that a higher ph has increase vigor. Certain hydro it seems. or maybe it's just that we are both consistent?
> 
> a quick update for you  last night day 33.


Thanks for that. I'll respond with *Veg - Day 48.*

Pre-tuck. Sorry, Photofuckbucket is down, so I have to use Image Shack. Pathetic. But Image Shack has a no resize option so the photos are huge! Whoo hoo! Hey, our pix look pretty good together.




Main head on big girl. This is extreme training. Do not try this at home. I'm a trained professional.





The joy of scrogging.





Spreadin' out the right.





And filling in the weak left side with drastic tucks.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 5, 2012)

Okay, I&#8217;ll try to set this up to be absorbed with minimal effort for you, the stoned reader.

There&#8217;s this fiction writer named Laurel Dewey, published author of the &#8220;Jane Perry mystical crime thriller series.&#8221; Apparently she&#8217;s written a fictional tail (I mean tale) that is deeply rooted in the Colorado medical cannabis scene. Never read her work, but I did just catch an interesting blog post she wrote at good ol&#8217; Fuckington Post. 





A short, well-written review of the book at the Weedblog:
http://www.theweedblog.com/bettys-little-basement-garden-book-review/

The book itself is basically a skilled fictional mirroring of the real-life experiences of the author. See, Laurel used to buy into all the conservative propaganda regarding marijuana before she underwent a &#8216;cannabis awakening.&#8217;

Here&#8217;s her full article at Fuckington. Good read. Check it out:
Source: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/laurel-dewey/marijuana-is-not-addictive_b_1739339.html?utm_hp_ref=marijuana
*The Marijuana Myth: What If Everything You Think You Know About This Plant Is Wrong?*

What if everything you were ever told and believed about a subject wasn't true? What if the well-meaning, trusted and respected people who told you those lies were just parroting the propaganda that they heard?

That's the exact dilemma I found myself in about three years ago. For most of my life, I bought into the grim and terrifying stories I heard about -- dare I say it? -- marijuana.

Whether they called it doobie, reefer, pot, Mary Jane or plain ol' weed, I believed all those ominous voices when they warned me that marijuana could cause everything from brain damage to a craving for stronger drugs (i.e., the "gateway" theory.) And so as I got older, I just kept repeating the same marijuana mantras to others, convinced that I was right. "Marijuana is dangerous," I told others. "Only brain dead stoners use it."

Someone once said to me, "the further you get away from the facts, the easier they can turn into a myth." Boy, is that the truth. It all started three years ago when I decided to finally research marijuana. If anything, I was determined to prove to myself and others that my concerns were valid. Living in Colorado where medical marijuana was legal to possess and grow once you qualified for a "red card", I was surrounded by "pot shops." Thanks to Amendment 20 in our State Constitution, these dispensaries grew and flourished faster than it takes a medical marijuana bud to mature. In Denver County alone, there are around 400 medical marijuana dispensaries, outnumbering the 375 Starbucks statewide. I freely admit that I mocked these businesses and rolled my eyes at the people who frequented them. So, on that summer day nearly three years ago, I decided to dig into this controversial plant and arm myself with even more information that would support my anti-marijuana stance.

But a strange thing kept happening. The more I dug into what some opponents refer to as "the green menace," the more I continued to find research studies I wasn't aware existed. Some of these studies had been buried -- perhaps purposely -- and made scientific claims about Cannabis Indica and Cannabis Sativa that I found almost too good to be true. For example, I read a 1974 study(published in 1975) that was conducted at the University of Virginia that proved that the cannabinoids in the cannabis plant shrunk cancerous tumors and killed cancer cells, leaving healthy cells alone. Even though it was there in black and white, I still didn't buy it. So I kept investigating. I found that when I used the Internet search terms "cannabis+indica+healing+benefits," I got a whooping 220,000 websites. When I added the word "medical" to that group of words, the field increased to 452,000.

For the next six months, I spent every spare moment researching "the Devil Weed." Putting it bluntly, I was shocked. There was absolutely nothing "devilish" about it. All this remarkable information had been out there, waiting to be discovered and all I had to do was agree to view it with an open mind. I learned that Cannabis Indica had been compounded into liquid extracts in the late 1800's and up until the early 1900's. These extracts were recommended by medical doctors to alleviate everything from teething pain in infants to reducing the pain of arthritis and menstrual cramps.

I found out that contrary to what I'd been told, nobody has ever died from using marijuana in the thousands of years this plant has been available. In fact, I had no idea that its medical use dated back to around 2700 B.C. and was called a "superior" herb by the Emperor Shen-Nung (2737-2697 B.C.). I discovered that while I had been demonizing marijuana, thousands of people worldwide had been quietly and effectively curing or relieving a multitude of health problems, including Crohn's disease, migraine headaches, chronic depression, post traumatic stress disorder (PTSD), insomnia, dementia, epileptic seizures, Parkinson's disease and even AIDS. The more I researched and talked to pro-cannabis physicians, patients, researchers and historians who studied the plant, the more I heard incredible testimonials of recovery from illnesses and mental imbalances in addition to, as one patient told me, "just a better outlook on life."

And that's when I uncovered information that really challenged the stories I'd been told. People were using this "weed" to get off of opiates, alcohol, tobacco, heroin, cocaine and other powerful drugs. Thus, it was gaining traction as "an exit drug," instead of the "gateway drug." Seniors were also secretly using it to improve their cognition. Wait...what? How is that possible? Didn't marijuana make you a "brain-dead loser"? No, not according to the scientific data I discovered. The opposite was true as researchers found that the plant allowed neurogenesis in the brain -- the growth of new neural pathways, even when the brain had been damaged by age or trauma.

I understood that smoking the herb was the least effective way to gain the vast array of medical benefits from its use. I learned that doctors, lawyers, CEOs of major companies, accountants and other highly trained professionals used marijuana daily and felt it vastly improved their wellbeing and ability to handle stress. I found out that a respected medical doctor, Dr. William Courtney, encouraged patients with chronic illnesses to juice 10 to 20 fresh marijuana leaves daily. This concentrated green drink was _not_ psychoactive and flooded the body with cannabinoid nutrients that helped reverse degenerative diseases.

Putting it mildly, the information was mind-boggling. And that's when I realized that there was a story to be told. Nobody had ever written a fictional novel about medical marijuana that didn't include "stoner" stereotypes or pander to fear. It took me another five months and hundreds of hours of one-on-one interviews with medical marijuana patients, caregivers, growers, dispensary owners and experts within the cannabis industry to develop what would become _Betty's (Little Basement) Garden_.

The book focuses on 58-year-old Betty Craven, a strikingly beautiful former Texas beauty queen who is a staunch Republican and widow to her equally conservative career military husband, Frank. Betty's only child, a son, died in his mid-20s from a drug overdose. When we meet Betty, her life is in suspended animation. The walls are closing in around her. All she has left that she loves is her award-winning flower garden and the remnants of equipment left over from her failed gourmet chocolate store. When she comes to the shocking conclusion that her entire life has been wasted, a rebellious spirit that Betty has kept hidden, explodes to the surface. Her conservative world spins 180 degrees around as she comes face-to-face with her biggest fears. And one of those fears is marijuana. The path she chooses is paved with secrecy, eccentric characters, toe-curling love, life-changing events, and a connection to her unconventional, basement garden that she never could have imagined.

My intention when I wrote _Betty's (Little Basement) Garden_ was to show the truth about the medical marijuana industry in Colorado. It's not all sunshine and lollipops. I don't sugarcoat the realities of working in the cannabis world, nor do I romanticize what it means to be a grower for a seriously ill patient who depends upon your green thumb to make his or her medicine. The book illustrates a massive shift in the "anti-pot" propaganda that I grew up hearing and believing. My hope is that it's not just an entertaining story; my hope is that it's also enlightening for those who read it and believe the way I used to about this ancient herb. As Betty Craven says, "There's nothing more liberating than releasing a limiting belief."

To read or download an extensive, 840 page compilation of published medical studies that show the proactive use of cannabis in various forms, please click on this link.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 5, 2012)

Okay, I'm getting pretty tired of Photobucket taking my money and showing me this. Their site goes down almost as often as RIU. Lol. J/K... or am I?

But the bright side is that I've finally been motivated to get the blog going.





I actually ordered the Snow Leopard upgrade disk from Apple that will allow me to run the deluxe edition of Wordpress. The Apple rep, Cynthia, was delightful. 

So guess what? Everything you love about my journals is about to become more focused and amplified at my very own blog. That means I'll finally be able to post my adults only image galleries... and I'm gonna do my best to swear even more than I do here. 

I welcome you to check it out and leave comments just as you do here. Only difference? I'm the moderator. (rubbing hands together) Mua ha ha ha ha.

The disk should arrive Sept. 11. Make a note of it.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 5, 2012)

This Kimmel video is a little old but still relevant.
[video=youtube;Y4TuMyNSReY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4TuMyNSReY&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Sep 5, 2012)

*Sophie Turner, Aussie Model, Wears Sheer Skirt With Thong, Tweets All About It
*http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/09/04/sophie-turner-model-sheer-skirt-thong_n_1855017.html

















Thanks, Sophie. And you're welcome.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 5, 2012)

It's a small worldwide web after all... It's a small worldwide web after all... It's a small worldwide web after all.

This gal, in addition to being one of the best endowed women I've ever seen, is a barrel of laughs. I can tell by the "about me" section at her Mayhem profile that she's outrageous, charming, and smart. I shit you not, this model is also a lawyer.









































Cheesy video used to be here. ----------------------------------
So how could I not drop her a message at Mayhem? Will Sophie Turner respond to Jin's message at Model Mayhem? Stay tuned and find out!
Edit:
Wait a minute. I just tried watching this video. Ugh, the opening part where she comes out of the car and the photographers call to her...Creepy. I couldn't watch the rest. I should actually watch videos before posting them, huh? Oh, well. Too late to say you're sorry. Lol.
Edit 2:
It's never too late. Video removed. I'm sorry.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;h7O_ADbgQ8k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7O_ADbgQ8k&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]
Isn't this kind of contradictory to Obama's War on Pot? A vote for Gary Johnson is a vote for Mitt Romney, ain't that right, Colorado?

"But Kal Penn was working under me."

Kal who? Sorry, Obama. You can't have it both ways.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 5, 2012)

Exercising my tendency to state the obvious to the fullest. Center mass.




Left side. Little one gaining a little traction. See? What'd I tell ya? 





Right side.





Apologies for being so terse tonight. Not really in the mood. Lol.

Edit:
But I can't shut up completely. I'll just mention quickly that ppm is falling at an alarming rate. I just had to re-inject 200ppm worth of nute and calmag. Never seen this kind of feeding before. Kinda' scared.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 5, 2012)

Extreme action.




Taking it to the edge.





I'll do one more major tuck before flowering, but I think I need the tops at the ends to gain a bit more height.





Don't worry. I'm flowering this weekend for sure. I can't take any more of this shit.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 6, 2012)

To celebrate I thought to throw up an oldie but a goodie. Like the pic. The grow? Meh.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 6, 2012)

Kinda' makes me want to try Tangerine Dream. I could easily exceed a pound with that strain. Has anyone tried it?
[video=youtube;YPpgJSGIctQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPpgJSGIctQ[/video]
Wouldn't it get root-bound in that tiny bucket? Looks impossible, doesn't it?


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 6, 2012)

that's what i'm talkin about! that is impressive. massive colas. 

I can see Jin going to 1 plant monsters soon


----------



## lordjin (Sep 6, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> that's what i'm talkin about! that is impressive. massive colas.
> 
> I can see Jin going to 1 plant monsters soon


I think I would want to cut a new tub lid to suit a single plant smack dab in the center. If I popped one of those seeds, two plants might be too much.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 6, 2012)

You get honked at by the taco truck driving down the street.





I swear, I was just crossing the street when I heard this car horn, but it was playing a gay, Mexican fiesta melody. I thought, "What the fuck?" turned around and there they were, smiling and waving. I couldn't believe it. I felt so cheap. Lol.

Taco whore.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 6, 2012)

So Stephy has marked her return to nude modeling with a new, slightly slimmer look. Here are two recent shots she did.





[video=youtube;an71KQOqYGU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=an71KQOqYGU[/video]





Needless to say I can hardly wait to get her back in front of my glass.

Photos by T H Taylor

Respect, T H.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 6, 2012)

So I just clicked around to see what I might be up against. Not much out there. The 'Hot 420 girls' type searches on google lead you to this kind of stuff:





Mostly poorly lit cell phone shots of someone's skanky girlfriend smoking a bong in a bathtub and whatnot.

And check this out. This one is taking a "hot 420 girl" photo while her poor boyfriend is having a bad acid trip.





Oh yeah, love this one. Ah, college. The memories...





Why does this girl look familiar? Hm. Oh well.





I think I got it! Isn't that Sabrina, the teen-aged witch?

And the most 'produced' stuff I saw in this genre is from an actual nude 420 girl pay site called... what else? 420Girls dot com. The site is super-limited... and super-lame.

Really bad photos of so-so porn stars. And do you think these people have anything remotely resembling useful grow information derived from years of practice? No.

Lexi Belle standing in front of someone's dresser.





And here's the stuff Charlie Laine did for the site.





Good photos? What's that?





I almost shot Charlie once. Until I saw her ass.





Really? This is it? And they expect us to pay for this shit?

The internet and the world is starved for my blog... the pot-smoking part anyway. I guess there aren't many pot people who actually know photography. What do they call that? A niche?


----------



## 2easy (Sep 6, 2012)

hahaha i think i jacked off to charlie laine once. looking at that arse shot i find myself questioning.... why?


----------



## lordjin (Sep 6, 2012)

2easy said:


> hahaha i think i jacked off to charlie laine once. looking at that arse shot i find myself questioning.... why?


Don't feel too bad. I'm pretty sure I fapped to Charlie at some point in my life, too. But yeah, man. She has nice tits and long legs, but when I saw her ass, it pretty much ruined it for me.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 6, 2012)

[h=1]To Win the Drug War: Follow the States[/h]http://www.huffingtonpost.com/richard-branson/to-win-the-drug-war-follow-the-states_b_1852870.html?utm_hp_ref=marijuana





Sorry, this is the only picture of Branson I could find. Y'wanna know why this dude is one of my personal heroes? Read his article. Now if only I could get him to loan me a hundred thousand dollars.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 6, 2012)

*Republican Hollywood: Celebrities Who May Vote For Mitt Romney In November Election*
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/09/05/republican-hollywood-celebrities-voting-for-mitt-romney-november-_n_1858468.html?ref=topbar#slide=1476149
_*Ever hear the term "Hollywood's Liberal Elite?" It's not a nice thing to say. But hiding in the shadows (not really) among them are Hollywood's Retardicans. While most of these won't surprise you, a few might. I'm in italics.*_





Porn star Jenna Jameson voiced her hope for a Romney election in early August. "I'm very looking forward to a Republican being back in office," Jameson told CBS News while sipping champagne in a VIP room at the Gold Club in San Francisco. "When you're rich, you want a Republican in office."
_*"When you're rich, you want a republican in office." Things just couldn't be simpler for Ms. Jameson, right? I think we all need to look to someone who knows how to make the right choices in life.
*_





Kid Rock, whose real name is Robert Richie, is the man behind Romney's campaign theme song "Born Free." The Michigan rocker recently supported vice presidential candidate Paul Ryan at an event in his home state. 

"We take pride in people's success, we don't resent people for being successful in this country," Ryan said, referring to Kid Rock, ABC News reported. "Look at this creator right here - the fruit of his labor coming from his mind, his talents. He took his path to find his happiness, and he is realizing his dreams and he is paving his way. Only in America can you do this. That is what this country is all about."
_*I can't tell you how much I dislike Kid Rock. Always have. *__*"The Michigan rocker?" Yes, absolutely. Protecting our right to ownership is exactly what the spirit of Rock and Roll is all about.
*_





Actor Clint Eastwood bows after speaking to delegates during the Republican National Convention in Tampa, Fla., on Thursday, Aug. 30, 2012. 

During his speech, Eastwood said: "There are a lot of conservative people, a lot of moderate people, Republicans, Democrats, in Hollywood. It is just that the conservative people by the nature of the word itself play closer to the vest. They do not go around hot-dogging."
_*My such sage words of political wisdom from someone who needs to be reminded to take his afternoon medication.
*_





Actor Jon Voight attended the Republican National Convention in support of Mitt Romney. "I think because of Gov. Romney's great talents, his great compassion, his great gifts of leadership, he's going to win this election," he told The Daily Caller. "The people are going to become aware of these qualities." 

As for his daughter, Angelina Jolie, who is a champion of refugee rights and gay marriage, Voight said: "[She's] not so involved in politics, she's involved in refugees. She loves children of course and she's saved these three kids, she adopted these three lovely kids. She's a humanitarian."
_*As a huge fan of such classics as "Midnight Cowboy" and "Deliverance" this one kind of stings. Hell, I didn't know Angelina Jolie was his daughter until like just now.
*_





KISS rocker Gene Simmons supported Obama in 2008 but has endorsed Romney for 2012. "Strictly speaking on the economy and in my humble opinion, Mitt Romney," he told Fox News' Gretchen Carlson in April. "America is a business and should be run by a businessman." 
_*Y'know what? Fuck Gene Simmons. And fuck Kiss. That wasn't a band. That was a merchandising, profiteering machine with the bare minimum of musical ability. America is a fucking country, moron... Not a business. Wish he never took that makeup off.
*_





Chuck Norris recently released an anti-Obama video with his wife Gena on his official YouTube channel. In the video, Chuck and Gena warn of "1,000 years of darkness" if Obama is reelected.'
_*I have nothing to add. He's clearly a crackpot quite difficult to ridicule beyond his own ridiculousness.
*_





Hilary Duff is a registered Republican in her home state of Texas, Complex magazine reported.
_*Who is this again?
*_





Musician Ted Nugent is a vehement supporter of the Republican party. At a National Rifle Association convention in St. Louis in early August, he called Obama's administration "vile," "evil" and "America-hating." 

Adding, "If Barack Obama becomes the president in November, again, I will either be dead or in jail by this time next year," Nugent added.
_*Another musically limited crackpot. Stick a sock in it, Ted... or better yet a 12 gauge.
*_





Actress Shannen Doherty is a Republican. Of being a Republican in Hollywood, Complex magazine reports her as saying, "I realize that the majority of people in the entertainment business happen to be Democrats. I have no problem with that. And they should have no problem with the fact that I'm a Republican.
_*Yeah, no problem. Until you have to make conversation with them. "I have an idea! Let's limit our conversation to things that mean absolutely nothing!" "But, Shannon, that's what we always do."
*_





Actor Kelsey Grammer voiced his approval of Romney in August during an interview with the Pittsburgh Post-Gazette. "Oh, I think he'd make a terrific president," the actor told the newspaper. "I think he'd be very good at it. He's a clear thinker. He's a kind man, you know, and he makes a lot of sense."
_*wtf? Kelsey Grammar is a Republican idiot? He just looks like a liberal, doesn't he? Too weird.
*_





"Charles In Charge" actor Scott Baio donated $12,500 to the Romney campaign, according to CNN.
_*What? Say it ain't so. Charles in Charge is a fucking Republican? No, I don't think I want Charles in charge of me or anything else for that matter.
*_





Pop star and "X Factor" judge Britney Spears is a Republican and she supported George W. Bush. 

In a 2003 interview with CNN, when she was asked about the Iraq War, Spears said, "I think we should just trust our president in every decision that he makes and we should just support that."
_*Do I really need to add anything? I think we all know that this girl is cosmically stupid.
*_




Actor Vince Vaughn is reportedly a Republican. 

In 2004, Owen Wilson told USA Today about the time he and Vaughn had tried to crash a Republican fete: "It was for Young Republicans from Texas or something. Vince actually is a Republican and they didn't believe him. They saw me and said, 'Come on in.' But to Vince, they said, 'We know YOU'RE not a Republican.'
_*I already hated Vince Vaughn before reading this. So is Owen Wilson a Republican, too? 

edit:
That felt a little 'dangly,' so I think I should add a closing statement. What do you think of that shit? It was a warm-up for the hilarious Entertainment/Politics section that's gonna be at my blog (just as all my journals have been one big warm-up for blogging itself). Think of my journals as a crude, early version of the blog to come. Just a taste, just a taste. First one's free, but you'll be back for more.

Way better and smarter than Perez Hilton, just like the author.

And shame on Vince Vaughn. Shame.*_


----------



## lordjin (Sep 6, 2012)

Almost 100% full. Sorry for taking so long to flip, Kiddies. But you're looking at mostly one plant there.





Where did those big tops in the middle go?





Here.





Here.





Here.





And here. Sorry about the slightly blurry shots. The plants are actually vibrating with all the air movement in there. It was a bitch, but I managed to force several jutting tops inward. Plant sculpting.





These baby shoots are vital to yield. I can't tell you how much fun scrogging is. Y'all really have to try this if you aren't already.





And finally we have little baby girl doing what's she's supposed to be doing on her side. Her main trunk is about as big as one of the sub-branches on the big one, so it's basically like having an extra arm on the big one stretching further left. My plan is working. I'm glad I left her in there. She's a huge extra arm stretching left, so the big one doesn't have to work as hard. She also has a few heads of her own bending into big girl territory.





The smell is intoxicating. When I pull and tuck, it releases odor even more. This could very well be the finest OG I've grown to date. The nose knows.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 7, 2012)

My Apple system upgrade DVD shipped yesterday. I have no excuse now.

Blog City, here I come! Oh, the bright lights! The fast women! How will this lil' ol' Country Boy make his way in such a scary world?


----------



## lordjin (Sep 7, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Edit:
> But I can't shut up completely. I'll just mention quickly that ppm is falling at an alarming rate. I just had to re-inject 200ppm worth of nute and calmag. Never seen this kind of feeding before. Kinda' scared.


I'd like to report a correction to an earlier post. They did NOT drink 200ppm overnight. The ph probe came loose and struck the float switch causing a massive, accidental dilution. I didn't notice the raised water level until just now. But don't worry, I injected them back to where they were as stated in above post, so they never went without. I just had to drain out the excess and reattach the ph probe. Sorry. This plant is from earth after all.

Edit:
Did anyone else feel that earthquake? This is the second one in less than a week.


----------



## 2easy (Sep 7, 2012)

hey jin check it out. cloning os so easy you can do it when ever you want. took this clone at the end of my last grow cause i wanted to save the strain.

2 weeks and its fully rooted to the point they are coming out the bottom of the pot. just gotta wait for her to reveg







and heres a shot of why i kept her. this is a straggly bottom bud. unfortunately thats all thats left cause i chopped all the good ones off. this shot is off of the original plant that im revegging aswell


----------



## lordjin (Sep 7, 2012)

2easy said:


> hey jin check it out. cloning os so easy you can do it when ever you want. took this clone at the end of my last grow cause i wanted to save the strain.
> 
> 2 weeks and its fully rooted to the point they are coming out the bottom of the pot. just gotta wait for her to reveg
> 
> ...


Wow, what strain is that? Looks like a winner.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 7, 2012)

Happy Friday, all.

For today's episode of Scientific Friday, I bring you water bears. These things totally came from space. Check it out:





[video=youtube;7W194GQ6fHI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7W194GQ6fHI&amp;feature=g-logo-xit[/video]
But if we cleave to the theory of evolution, why did the water bear evolve into such extraterrestrial survivability? It can withstand extremes of condition that can't be replicated on earth. How and why? It came from space.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 7, 2012)

Okay, I'm like totally addicted to this local taco truck. And I know my Mexican food. I've been going so often, the guys honk at me driving down the street. Once I showed up just as they were setting up, and I almost started helping them with the procedure. Lol.

I have to have some today, but they don't start for another half hour, and I'm starving. What should I do?

Edit:
I made it! Off to the taco truck for me.
[video=youtube;cvoWN5Jxskc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvoWN5Jxskc[/video]


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 7, 2012)

Here you go  last grow 

[video=youtube;Sig-4o2Z-DY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sig-4o2Z-DY&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Sep 7, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Here you go  last grow
> 
> [video=youtube;Sig-4o2Z-DY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sig-4o2Z-DY&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


That's not your current? Wow, thanks for that. Great burrito-eating video. I raise my burrito to you, sir. You should be on High Times, man.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 7, 2012)

lordjin said:


> That's not your current? Wow, thanks for that. Great burrito-eating video. I raise my burrito to you, sir. You should be on High Times, man.


Correct  havent made a vid of my current. Surprises are good. i like to make sure they are untraceable before i upload, so they go through a couple of conversions, it doesn't usually flicker like that, maybe the youtube conversion isnt a good refresh rate..? hmmm

Thanx for that man, i can see similarities between the 2 grows but how they ended up soo different is a bit of a wonder... i still topped the last one, so maybe the added LST during Veg has helped with my number of quality heads vs number of large.

Weigh will determine what i do next grow. I don't even need to grow more. what am i doing. I can't stop. Oh well.......... just keep buying those jars i suppose


----------



## lordjin (Sep 7, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Correct  havent made a vid of my current. Surprises are good. i like to make sure they are untraceable before i upload, so they go through a couple of conversions, it doesn't usually flicker like that, maybe the youtube conversion isnt a good refresh rate..? hmmm
> 
> Thanx for that man, i can see similarities between the 2 grows but how they ended up soo different is a bit of a wonder... i still topped the last one, so maybe the added LST during Veg has helped with my number of quality heads vs number of large.
> 
> Weigh will determine what i do next grow. I don't even need to grow more. what am i doing. I can't stop. Oh well.......... just keep buying those jars i suppose


I def need to grow more. Running low. I wish we were neighbors. Lol.


----------



## 2easy (Sep 7, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Happy Friday, all.
> 
> For today's episode of Scientific Friday, I bring you water bears. These things totally came from space. Check it out:
> 
> ...


how many times you reckon that guy says tardigrade in tht movie lol


----------



## lordjin (Sep 7, 2012)

2easy said:


> how many times you reckon that guy says tardigrade in tht movie lol


A lot. But not enough times to penetrate my stoned skull. I was all, "What was that creature called again?" Water bear is so much easier.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 7, 2012)

Found one I haven't seen before! 
[video=youtube;n_Av1SSvrX0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_Av1SSvrX0[/video]


----------



## 2easy (Sep 7, 2012)

lordjin said:


> A lot. But not enough times to penetrate my stoned skull. I was all, "What was that creature called again?" Water bear is so much easier.


my favorite bit is a 6:38 into that movie. he looks up from the microscope and just looks bat shit crazy. maybe im just really stoned but i laughed so hard when i saw that


----------



## lordjin (Sep 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;SoLiUqU6wEg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoLiUqU6wEg&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Sep 7, 2012)

51 day veg. Wow. 





Oh, yeah. Time to start bangin' out the flowers.





Still have a bit of room to continue tucking in the first week of flower. Sweet.





Last day of veg. At last.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 7, 2012)

You gotta stay on top of it, even til the last minute before flipping. Dig?





No rest for the weary.























Thanks for looking.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 8, 2012)

Must be a bitch keeping up on litter.
[video=youtube;H6yFbV30CdY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6yFbV30CdY&amp;feature=related[/video]
I wonder what Scarlett's Magic would do to a small dog?


----------



## Robert4budz (Sep 8, 2012)

lordjin said:


> That means I'll finally be able to post my adults only image galleries... The disk should arrive Sept. 11. Make a note of it.


FINALLY !! No More little itty bitty purple flowers .. on girls ! Some prayers ARE answered ! LoL


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Sep 8, 2012)

Cant wait to see the mammoth colas she will produce!! 
Are you taking any clones from her? because ill take one for sure. 
Keep it up man!


----------



## lordjin (Sep 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;Bj1AesMfIf8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bj1AesMfIf8[/video]
Let's start with the all-important flush. 110ml of 29% h202 in about 12 gallons of water doing its thing.











Not messin' around this time. A sterilizing flush directly to the root zone should clean up that infected PO rockwool.





And voila, freshly sterilized hydroton.











And we're ready for some fresh nute solution on the rocks. This is how much I care.





And to the plants. Complete canopy in two parts.











They always seem to react instantly to the HPS lamp.





You really catch the superior quality of the Mark III in the eyes and hair especially. Look at that detail. I love this camera.











And we're off to the races!





Thanks for reading!


----------



## lordjin (Sep 9, 2012)

Robert4budz said:


> FINALLY !! No More little itty bitty purple flowers .. on girls ! Some prayers ARE answered ! LoL


Yes, you've suffered through those pesky little flowers long enough.




passthatsh!t23 said:


> Cant wait to see the mammoth colas she will produce!!
> Are you taking any clones from her? because ill take one for sure.
> Keep it up man!


Thanks for that. I'll start cloning with my next grow.


----------



## AlohaKid (Sep 9, 2012)

Time to flip those bitches! Or have you?


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 9, 2012)

I know that colour...... he's flipped


----------



## lordjin (Sep 9, 2012)

AlohaKid said:


> Time to flip those bitches! Or have you?



Yes, just started.



flowamasta said:


> I know that colour...... he's flipped


Thanks for reading, FM.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Sep 9, 2012)

Lookin good Jin! Screen is really full, have you ever thought of adding Co2 to you grow cab?


----------



## lordjin (Sep 9, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Lookin good Jin! Screen is really full, have you ever thought of adding Co2 to you grow cab?


I used to have a 25lb tank and regulator, but there's too much suction in too small a space to make it practical or really necessary.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 9, 2012)

Not a whole lot to report. Early flower stage. I think we've all seen this before.





I can't tell you how good it feels to flip after such a long, arduous vegetative period.






Up close look as they begin to transform.





They've been eagerly awaiting this moment for 51 long days.





So it wasn't just me.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 9, 2012)

Looking deeeeeeeelish  

Already the transition has begun! I think you are going to have a beautiful Garden this round! nice and full even with the little lady! The bigger is going to have some more filled out branches thats for sure, but you've done a sik job of compensating.  You might be able to have to little one come up a little higher due to that reason, here's hoping for you that could make up for it in light intensity for a smaller plant. Just a mere thought only because i reckon the bigger will have longer legs in the end.


----------



## inhaleindica (Sep 9, 2012)

I like, I like. I wonder if this strain will yield more? I couldn't keep my Tahoe OG clones since it was not worth the time due to yield and the PM mess I had to fight with FK that shit lol. I am sticking with strains that can resist PM for now haha.

Check out my White Rhino on Day 30 . More will come in my Journal if you want to check it out.
View attachment 2328259


----------



## lordjin (Sep 10, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Looking deeeeeeeelish
> 
> Already the transition has begun! I think you are going to have a beautiful Garden this round! nice and full even with the little lady! The bigger is going to have some more filled out branches thats for sure, but you've done a sik job of compensating.  You might be able to have to little one come up a little higher due to that reason, here's hoping for you that could make up for it in light intensity for a smaller plant. Just a mere thought only because i reckon the bigger will have longer legs in the end.


Yes, the little one is filling up the left side nicely. I'll have to take a closer look at her for tonight's update. She's coming up pretty strong.



inhaleindica said:


> I like, I like. I wonder if this strain will yield more? I couldn't keep my Tahoe OG clones since it was not worth the time due to yield and the PM mess I had to fight with FK that shit lol. I am sticking with strains that can resist PM for now haha.
> 
> Check out my White Rhino on Day 30 . More will come in my Journal if you want to check it out.
> View attachment 2328259


Honestly, I don't have wild hopes as far as yield. But as long it's clean bud with no PM, I'll be happy.

Yeah, I kinda miss yielding over a pound without having to worry about PM. You'll have to report in detail how that Rhino smokes. It looks really solid.

I'll check your journal in a bit.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 10, 2012)

I came across a photographer in Florida who shot Carly and Stephanie.

Just in case you guys aren't fully appreciating what I do...

How does a person take a bad photo of Carly? Why don't we ask this guy? And he fucking puts his logo on it all proud and displays it on Mayhem! Fuckin' clueless. And this is his fucking avatar.





Here's how she looks in front of my lens and lights more than a year later. Look how my eyes just float off the face dreamily. Look how my skin lights up like porcelain. Hard to believe it's the same person.





And here's an example of the stuff he shot with Stephy. Oh yeah, she's about to sip an empty glass. That makes sense.





And here's one of my Stephy pix for comparison (shot with my old camera). Photography is so much more than "Sit here, click, done!"





Sometimes I feel like Usain Bolt running a race against the elderly. Shit, and I thought I was an old loser with a camera? These motherfuckers are geriatric.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi Jin,
Hope to sample my black rot Malawi tonight - hope it does not kill me :O

Here are some shots of my tips:

Big Clone tips:















Mainlined Mulanje:








Micro Clone:








Reveg:








Flower Clone:










WOG tips:








Enjoy,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Sep 10, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hi Jin,
> Hope to sample my black rot Malawi tonight - hope it does not kill me :O
> 
> Here are some shots of my tips:
> ...


Incredible. Thank you. You know I love to gaze upon your verdure.

Good luck. I'm sure it won't kill you. Too bad I can't be your test subject. I have superhuman tolerance. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 10, 2012)

It's the Schticky! And who but Vince Offer (of Shamwow fame) could pitch it in an infomercial? Do you know how many times I've used Shamwow to clean my hydro spills? Shamwow is a hydro grower's best friend! Why does he wear that headset?
[video=youtube;VAQjF5RPgbg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAQjF5RPgbg[/video]
I'm not proud of this, but my friends and I sort of hung out with Vince and his friends a few times back in the 90's shortly after he completed "Underground Comedy Movie."

Edit:
For the record (there's a record?), Vince was always cool to me the few times I spoke with him. He's not without talent, and he's not a stupid man. I think I did photograph Vince and his producer, but alas they are lost... the pictures I mean.


----------



## Broomlighter (Sep 10, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Okay, I'm like totally addicted to this local taco truck. And I know my Mexican food. I've been going so often, the guys honk at me driving down the street. Once I showed up just as they were setting up, and I almost started helping them with the procedure. Lol.
> 
> I have to have some today, but they don't start for another half hour, and I'm starving. What should I do?


Since you're in LA I HIGHLY recommend El Chato truck off La Brea and Olympic. There's usually a long wait but it is well worth it and a testament to their awesome food. Lol I just had to comment on this post; /me goes back to lurking.

Edit: Just as a heads up; they're only there late hours 9pm-3am.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 10, 2012)

Broomlighter said:


> Since you're in LA I HIGHLY recommend El Chato truck off La Brea and Olympic. There's usually a long wait but it is well worth it and a testament to their awesome food. Lol I just had to comment on this post; /me goes back to lurking.
> 
> Edit: Just as a heads up; they're only there late hours 9pm-3am.


That's the shit. Sounds like a real truck. El Chato? I just added it to the vast information archive in my head. Thank you.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 10, 2012)

Huh? What's he talking about? This.





Check it out, closet-growers. This is what happens when you flush the root core directly with a powerful h202 solution. But you know what? Hell if that ph is still dropping. Losing a leaf here and there compared to PM? No contest.

And the little girl filling her side. I don't think these are monster stretchers. They're reacting to the HPS like Tahoe Pheno One just as I had hoped.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Sep 11, 2012)

^ You cant make an omelet without breaking a few eggs!


----------



## inhaleindica (Sep 11, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Honestly, I don't have wild hopes as far as yield. But as long it's clean bud with no PM, I'll be happy.
> 
> Yeah, I kinda miss yielding over a pound without having to worry about PM. You'll have to report in detail how that Rhino smokes. It looks really solid.
> 
> I'll check your journal in a bit.


1K watt should bring out a lb or more. However, OGs are known for their small yield, yet they are high demand around these parts. The White Rhino smokes really nice! Very Flavorful my type of powerful hybrid. The first 20 mins she starts off pretty up beat and you just want to do something. Then you will feel the relaxation hit on and you would feel like taking an walk around enjoying your enviroment. Pretty relaxing smoke for me. I love the way WR smells man.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey Jin, i know you got a while to go yet till you see some frost so i thought i'd spice up your thread a little 

I hope you likey 

Day 40. And don't ask cause i don't know what's goin on either.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 11, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> 1K watt should bring out a lb or more. However, OGs are known for their small yield, yet they are high demand around these parts. The White Rhino smokes really nice! Very Flavorful my type of powerful hybrid. The first 20 mins she starts off pretty up beat and you just want to do something. Then you will feel the relaxation hit on and you would feel like taking an walk around enjoying your enviroment. Pretty relaxing smoke for me. I love the way WR smells man.


Yeah, I've had an easier time of reaching and exceeding the 16oz mark with other strains, but the true OG is always stingy. And the truer it gets the stingier it gets it seems. 

White Rhino, huh? It's a classic strain. I've been looking for a viable replacement for the OGK clones I've been growing. I sure do miss a bigger yield. Oh well, at least with OG's little nugs you don't have to worry about bud mold as much.



flowamasta said:


> Hey Jin, i know you got a while to go yet till you see some frost so i thought i'd spice up your thread a little
> 
> I hope you likey
> 
> Day 40. And don't ask cause i don't know what's goin on either.


That looks amazing. I've seen a boatload of your pics from prior grows, and I really must say that this one is looking like the best yet. People are trich crazy on these boards. Isn't it nice to have something to show them?


----------



## lordjin (Sep 11, 2012)

I was pleasantly surprised to find this private message sent to me at Weedtracker:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


conscious

*Collectives*
1,437 posts


State:CA


Sent 2 days ago
Hey lordjin,

This is B from P.O.

Just wanted to let you know I've been saving some content from WT that users submitted to our forum to display on our websites gallery.

I hadn't noticed in the past how much archiving and cataloguing you've done with our Tahoe, it's really incredible work, and great grows all around. I can't thank you enough for speaking so highly of us, but I can gift you some things!

Drop us a line at *** *** **** I'd love for you to come in. Z & I will get you some goodie strains not a soul in this country can get their hands on =D

Thx again man!

Z & B


To which I responded:

*lordjin*



Hi, Im New!

*Vendors*
70 posts
0 warning points


State:ca
Patient:Yes
Vendor:Yes
Collective or Dispensary:No


Sent Today, 10:07 AM
Hey, B. 

Damn, I wish I got this message about 55 days ago. I'm in the first week of flowering on the Louie XIII I picked up from your fine establishment. I had to veg extra long to fill the screen with mostly one plant this time as one of the two clones was a slow starter. They're both doing fine and look and smell awesome in their early bloom stage.

Your mention of mystery strains as freebies has my curiosity going (thanks for the kind offer), but I'm pretty happy with this current Louie grow just as I've been happy with everything I've grown from your place thus far.

I'll get a visual log of my current Louie grow started here asap.

Peace,

Jin

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
So I guess I should get a journal of my current going at Weedtracker, huh? I did get on their ass earlier in this thread, but in my defense, I came to my senses and stopped shaking my fist at them before receiving this message.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 11, 2012)

This the work of Shiv, from Delhi, India. He just sent me a friend request. I always get a little jazzed when someone with talent likes my work.





He does gook work, huh? Gotta love the internet for bringing people together across the globe.





I really dig the atmosphere he creates in his shots. His models are bangin' too.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 11, 2012)

Great work LJ! It is nice to get some recognition for your high quality work


----------



## lordjin (Sep 11, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Great work LJ! It is nice to get some recognition for your high quality work


Thanks much, dear Mohican. It did feel pretty good. Kinda made me feel like a jackass for my earlier comments, though. Oh well, I'm sure they would understand. I'll make it up to them by recapping this current grow in the PO section at Weedtracker.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 11, 2012)

Okay, so here is the extent to which the LA pot dispensary ban has impacted me.

I was at the taco truck (again) and I couldn't help but overhear this homeboy's cell phone conversation as I was waiting for my food.

After homeboy finished talking about some business deal that went south, my ears caught: "Yeah, so I'm gonna need that weed. What? You got any on you right now? What? They closed down all that shit? What the fuck? Ah, man, serious?"

And that is how I've been affected by the dispensary ban.


----------



## slayer6669 (Sep 11, 2012)

care if i put a pic up in here jin?


----------



## slayer6669 (Sep 11, 2012)

just figured more people will see it in here than my own thread


----------



## lordjin (Sep 11, 2012)

slayer6669 said:


> just figured more people will see it in here than my own thread


Go for it.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 11, 2012)

Okay, Kiddies. Just a quick one tonight to illustrate that these are mellow stretchers.





My more astute readers will notice that these don't have the vigor of the Tahoe.





But fewer leaves and branches mean the actual buds will have more breathing room, so I'm hoping to balance yield. If the plants stay reasonably short, then the reduced light fall off zone creates denser bud lower down the branch. But you already knew this.





Let's see how it goes.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Sep 11, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I was pleasantly surprised to find this private message sent to me at Weedtracker:
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> ...


Now THAT is customer service! I sent B an email about the Tahoe cloning thing im going through and he gave me a super detailed responce. Really great guys there, I cant say enough about them. I put a glowing review on WeedMaps for them going on about how they are the best place in the world for clone only genetics and I really do feel that way! I would email B back and tell him you'll be back in about 65 days to get the 2 mystery cuts. Dont pass those by bro you want those!!! and Making friends with Z & B would be a good thing 

Great guys there... That's 3 times now i have been blown away by their coolness and customer service. I am not an easy customer to please by any means either!


----------



## lordjin (Sep 11, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Now THAT is customer service! I sent B an email about the Tahoe cloning thing im going through and he gave me a super detailed responce. Really great guys there, I cant say enough about them. I put a glowing review on WeedMaps for them going on about how they are the best place in the world for clone only genetics and I really do feel that way! I would email B back and tell him you'll be back in about 65 days to get the 2 mystery cuts. Dont pass those by bro you want those!!! and Making friends with Z & B would be a good thing
> 
> Great guys there... That's 3 times now i have been blown away by their coolness and customer service. I am not an easy customer to please by any means either!


Yeah, that was a pretty nice note. But I noticed the entire PO section at Weedtracker is gone? Or is it just me? I can't find my Tahoe thread B is talking about.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Sep 12, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Yeah, that was a pretty nice note. But I noticed the entire PO section at Weedtracker is gone? Or is it just me? I can't find my Tahoe thread B is talking about.


I never use weedtracker. Just looked and i cant find anything about Tahoe OG, or PO lol


----------



## lordjin (Sep 12, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> I never use weedtracker. Just looked and i cant find anything about Tahoe OG, or PO lol


Hm. Just as I thought then. I wonder what's up? Yeah, I never go there anymore, either. But I spent a lot of time and effort on that thread.


----------



## inhaleindica (Sep 12, 2012)

Guys you can look up for PO cuts on their own site www.pogenetics.com. They actually show what they have and what you can expect how these will grow on their site.


----------



## 2easy (Sep 12, 2012)

seeing that strain info makes me jealous. i wish we had something like po here in aus. oh well guess i will just keep cracking beans and keeping mums until i have my own selection to choose from


----------



## slayer6669 (Sep 12, 2012)

nirvana white widow


----------



## AlohaKid (Sep 12, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Yeah, that was a pretty nice note. But I noticed the entire PO section at Weedtracker is gone? Or is it just me? I can't find my Tahoe thread B is talking about.


They were there yesterday, I guess they left Weedtracker too. That used to be such a bomb site but the owner pissed off the members so bad that most of the loyal ones left. There was a group of growers that used to to go on just for the PO forum so I guess they will lose those guys too. Sucks cuz there was lots of useful info in those PO threads.

But PO used to be amazing and the last year they have been plagued by PM, mites and mislabeled cuts. They had some sketch dude working there for a bit and before he got booted he brought in a lot of his own shit and it was trash. In fact around the first of the year they closed down and completely cleaned house which is kinda why their inventory is so limited compared to in the past. I think a lot of those comments about their problems were in those forums so maybe they wanted them gone.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 12, 2012)

AlohaKid said:


> They were there yesterday, I guess they left Weedtracker too. That used to be such a bomb site but the owner pissed off the members so bad that most of the loyal ones left. There was a group of growers that used to to go on just for the PO forum so I guess they will lose those guys too. Sucks cuz there was lots of useful info in those PO threads.
> 
> But PO used to be amazing and the last year they have been plagued by PM, mites and mislabeled cuts. They had some sketch dude working there for a bit and before he got booted he brought in a lot of his own shit and it was trash. In fact around the first of the year they closed down and completely cleaned house which is kinda why their inventory is so limited compared to in the past. I think a lot of those comments about their problems were in those forums so maybe they wanted them gone.


Wow, thanks for the insight. I see. It all makes sense.

I read every word of your post intently. Awesome.


----------



## OldLuck (Sep 12, 2012)

Girls look happy and healthy like always. Love all your journals. Check out my outdoor scrog. She is filling in nicely.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 12, 2012)

slayer6669 said:


> nirvana white widow


Nice trich development. That's gonna be a winner.



OldLuck said:


> Girls look happy and healthy like always. Love all your journals. Check out my outdoor scrog. She is filling in nicely.


Man, you and a few others really make me wish I could grow outside. And an outdoor scrog? Yeah. that would be so much fun. Yours looks pretty impressive.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Sep 12, 2012)

Just read every page of this thread. Whew. Learned more about photography than I ever wanted to know, lol.


----------



## OldLuck (Sep 12, 2012)

Yo Jin, I wish I had the room inside to put a scrog. Just harvested platinum banana og, whitefire, and green crack and they all could have used one. Can't wait to see how this louie x blackberry widow turns out. Looking forward to seeing your louie clone finish pixs. Have you grown blue tahoe before? Leafs are getting a little blue on them and they are just a couple weeks old in veg? Well I will stop thread jacking now. Sorry for this bro.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 12, 2012)

OldLuck said:


> Yo Jin, I wish I had the room inside to put a scrog. Just harvested platinum banana og, whitefire, and green crack and they all could have used one. Can't wait to see how this louie x blackberry widow turns out. Looking forward to seeing your louie clone finish pixs. Have you grown blue tahoe before? Leafs are getting a little blue on them and they are just a couple weeks old in veg? Well I will stop thread jacking now. Sorry for this bro.


Blue Tahoe? Have not seen that one. There are so many varieties, it boggles the mind. Let's have pix of that.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 12, 2012)

Okay, this ink fad is out of control. It's getting increasingly difficult to find a model without tattoos.





And it's even worse among those that pose nude. It's like only tattooed girls pose nude these days.





And that raven-haired, pale-skinned look with the bangs is getting kinda' old. 

I only have an interest in shooting this tattooed model, Ronni Riley. The others? Meh.


----------



## slayer6669 (Sep 12, 2012)

OldLuck said:


> Girls look happy and healthy like always. Love all your journals. Check out my outdoor scrog. She is filling in nicely.



that is awesome man. great job


----------



## lordjin (Sep 12, 2012)

Here we go again, closet-farmers... here we go again.





Stretchy, stretchy?





Come on, let's see your flower, girl... Yikes.





Have a pleasant evening. See you soon.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 12, 2012)

You do not need to grow outdoors - you have a jungle in your house! 


I agree about the tats. I come from an era when tats had a stigma. Never thought I would be that old dude yelling at the kids to get out of my yard! hehe

I am about to go taste test some Malawi Black Rot - wish me luck!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## D3monic (Sep 12, 2012)

Not big on the tats? I love me some suicide girls... some can be tatted but still retain a natural beauty.... hard to find the good pics without having to edit out the good parts...lol but I am in love with this girl







Other hotness































all from my screen saver folder


----------



## Mohican (Sep 12, 2012)

I am not saying that there aren't artistic tats out there, I just have a gag reflex that kicks in automatically that I need to supress and then I appreciate the art. Kinda like eating mushrooms


----------



## lordjin (Sep 12, 2012)

D3monic said:


> all from my screen saver folder


What's this chick's name? She's the Bizarro Cali Logan... in a very good way.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 12, 2012)

D3monic said:


>


She's the evil Hayden Panettierre.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 13, 2012)

A soulless, single-minded effort to criticize the White House has pretty much guaranteed four more years for the Choom Gang. Did anyone, even among the GOP, ever seriously think they had a chance with this guy?
[video=youtube;FDwwAaVmnf4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDwwAaVmnf4[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Sep 13, 2012)

Not sure why, but it was a blast to watch. Anyone care to see an over-the-hill Mike Tyson get bitch-slapped by Lennox Lewis in '02? Tyson looks so small and weak. His style of straight-forward power bulldogging has a short shelf life.
[video=youtube;aACmXGzw8Ro]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aACmXGzw8Ro&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]
Some think Tyson in his prime would have knocked Lennox out. Maybe, but wouldn't a younger Tyson still have to get in close? And the Lewis uppercut is devastating. Who knows? BTW, I love George Foreman's commentating.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 13, 2012)

[h=1]Chicago Teacher Protest Sign Makes Shocking Rahm Emanuel Claim (PHOTO)[/h]http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/09/11/chicago-teacher-protest-sign-rahm-emanuel_n_1874494.html?ir=Comedy


----------



## lordjin (Sep 13, 2012)

So have any of you heard about this?





Before you judge me too harshly, what's worse? Reporting on this story or spending $8100.00 on a three year old chicken nugget? That's right... that's what I thought.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 13, 2012)

id still eat it. looks tasty


----------



## lordjin (Sep 13, 2012)

You know what that means. That's right. It's time to get high and celebrate. Woops, I already did that...





Just as I thought, the stretching is coming along quite slowly.





Could it be the Kushie Kush that's influencing them to stay short?





Anywayz, I'm pretty baked. No deep thoughts tonight. I'm just gonna have me a lie down.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 13, 2012)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Just read every page of this thread. Whew. Learned more about photography than I ever wanted to know, lol.


There's another thread that talks about photography, but I unsubbed it by accident whilst baked.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 13, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> id still eat it. looks tasty


That's what you Aussies are famous for, your toughness and hardiness. Lol.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey Jin when you were growin the Tahoe how many weeks did it stretch for? Do you recall?


----------



## lordjin (Sep 13, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Hey Jin when you were growin the Tahoe how many weeks did it stretch for? Do you recall?


It went well into three weeks for me. The second one stretched harder and taller.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey LJ - Here are a couple treats for you!




Malawi Gold Flower:














UnionAndYale Pizza:











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## lordjin (Sep 13, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey LJ - Here are a couple treats for you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, a little plant and food porn, eh? That looks pretty delish. Both of them.

I found another pizza place in walking distance that has a Philly Cheese Steak that would make a person from Philly say "fuck."


----------



## D3monic (Sep 13, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Ah, a little plant and food porn, eh? That looks pretty delish. Both of them.
> 
> I found another pizza place in walking distance that has a Philly Cheese Steak that would make a person from Philly say "fuck."


There's a steak and lemonade place I go to every once in a while that has deep fried philly's (in a tortilla fried ) Pretty good but are like 1000 degrees for the first 20 min.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 14, 2012)

D3monic said:


> There's a steak and lemonade place I go to every once in a while that has deep fried philly's (in a tortilla fried ) Pretty good but are like 1000 degrees for the first 20 min.


I just gained five pounds.

Edit:
I just ate some hot-ass chili peppers with my lunch. I think I'm dying...


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 14, 2012)

Morning Jin  yes it's that time... not much sleepage for me ( thats aussie slang by the way ) 

would love if you popped on over to my thread if you haven't already  I'm basically watching my plant grow. I can actually monitor individual trichomes  gotta love that, still none amber as yet, and she seems to be still milking herself for what she's worth. Thanx for the inspiration Jin. You got me Scrogging Properly. Period. If you seen my first and 2nd grow.... completely afro compared to my air-force style crew cut i got goin on now!

things are looking great in your thread  man i just know Louie is going to be a show-off. she's going to be like a pregnant woman giving birth to quintuplets.

love ya work Jin You are the Scrogmaster after all. In a cabinet  maaaaaan you could do it under your sink no worries.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 14, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Morning Jin  yes it's that time... not much sleepage for me ( thats aussie slang by the way )
> 
> would love if you popped on over to my thread if you haven't already  I'm basically watching my plant grow. I can actually monitor individual trichomes  gotta love that, still none amber as yet, and she seems to be still milking herself for what she's worth. Thanx for the inspiration Jin. You got me Scrogging Properly. Period. If you seen my first and 2nd grow.... completely afro compared to my air-force crew cut i got goin on now!
> 
> ...


Funny, I say "sleepage" all the time. Though the American variant is sometimes "nappage." Lol.

You're way too kind to me. I often think to myself when I look at your pics, "Wow, that looks massive. How does he do that with a single clone?" So your compliments have much weight with me. Thank you. I don't deserve it.

But this Louie, man is she a stinker. Not as strong a strain as the Tahoe in terms of size and growth vigor, but the smell is noticeable stronger and slightly more refined. i need to hook up my carbon muffler soon. I'll do it as soon as I get my 6" to 4" duct reducer. 

I haven't seen your thread in a few days. Sorry. By by in a sec.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 14, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Funny, I say "sleepage" all the time. Though the American variant is sometimes "nappage." Lol.
> 
> You're way too kind to me. I often think to myself when I look at your pics, "Wow, that looks massive. How does he do that with a single clone?" So your compliments have much weight with me. Thank you. I don't deserve it.
> 
> ...


Nappage  i like that

No need to apologize man! You are in a whole different class to me. People try to copy your system and soon realize how much more to it there is than meets the eye.... The way i grow is the only way i've ever known.I don't know how much your electricity goes for there, but it's probably the biggest $ factor in my grow, Just for tech i'm just over the $1000 mark for 3 months worth. That to me sounds expensive for electricity but a small price to pay ofcourse for over lb.

I think you may be used to the smell of your house Jin. I find that if i go for a walk, after 1 hr, walking back through the front door i get hit with an enormous woft of skunk.... i do have my clones exposed in the house, they do smell a fair bit, but i think these scrubbers should be in effect early  i run 2 now and still have trouble keeping the stench down. A very noisy windy environment! i also have my evap cooler i will crank each night for 3 hours just to pump fresh air down the hallway. Humidity is perfect at 50%, maybe a little high for huge colas, but should be ok with my short flowering time.

I can't wait to see Louie. will be a first for me, as i chose not to google and surprise myself, seeing as you WILL get the most out of her. shwweeeet stuff
man i just smoked some honey, and i'm more buzzed than anything... i'm damn tired, i can feel it in my neck, i've had some tincture, a nice bong, laced with dry ice hash and a golden blob. I like my darker stuff more.... think i'll go for that next.

check the colour though..... isn't isn't it magic..(before the curious ask, I do it properly, i even cool the heavies and separate to get a very pure oil, vaccum purge and heat to 80 degrees.) it dries to glass and breaks very easily, this is stirring while warm, and playing with it, i got a nice figure 8 this time.. nice one


----------



## 2easy (Sep 14, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Funny, I say "sleepage" all the time. Though the American variant is sometimes "nappage." Lol.
> 
> You're way too kind to me. I often think to myself when I look at your pics, "Wow, that looks massive. How does he do that with a single clone?" So your compliments have much weight with me. Thank you. I don't deserve it.
> 
> ...


the buddha tahoe OG has started to bloom in my tent. after a whopping 3 weeks of stretch she finally started forming little flower clusters. she's going to be a frosty one with big calyx's me thinks and nice lemon funk


----------



## lordjin (Sep 14, 2012)

2easy said:


> the buddha tahoe OG has started to bloom in my tent. after a whopping 3 weeks of stretch she finally started forming little flower clusters. she's going to be a frosty one with big calyx's me thinks and nice lemon funk


Let's have pix, brother.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 14, 2012)

But I will perservere. What am I talking about now? See, Tessa here won't pose nude.





She shot with this guy because he's a published Maxim photographer... never mind that his photos are nowhere near mine. 





Maxim will publish anything it would seem.





Just need a little time with this one.





I like her because she has very classically attractive facial features. She's not cute, she's beautiful.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 14, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Nappage  i like that
> 
> No need to apologize man! You are in a whole different class to me. People try to copy your system and soon realize how much more to it there is than meets the eye.... The way i grow is the only way i've ever known.I don't know how much your electricity goes for there, but it's probably the biggest $ factor in my grow, Just for tech i'm just over the $1000 mark for 3 months worth. That to me sounds expensive for electricity but a small price to pay ofcourse for over lb.
> 
> ...


I'd kill for some of that honey. Dries like glass? Crazy.

Yeah, my grows are fucking power-expensive, too. I think my cost ends up a bit more than yours, but not by much...

The smell. Yes. I'm numb to it. But just like you said, when I come home after having been at the office all day, I think, "Oh fuck, I'd better do something about that pretty soon." And I will.

Again, thanks for everything. My journals wouldn't the same without you.


----------



## 2easy (Sep 14, 2012)

not a lot to see just yet. except that she is in spectacular health. when not under hps she is so lush and green. i cant believe the way these little buds stink already

























canopy could have been a little more even. oh well buds grow on, i mean life goes on lol


----------



## lordjin (Sep 14, 2012)

2easy said:


> not a lot to see just yet. except that she is in spectacular health. when not under hps she is so lush and green. i cant believe the way these little buds stink already
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is going to be interesting. Keep us posted.


----------



## 2easy (Sep 14, 2012)

will do jin. it should be interesting indeed. the BTOG is fairly new but some growers are starting to finish up now and the results so far have been really nice. i am seeing some chunky looking nugs in my future.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 14, 2012)

2easy said:


> will do jin. it should be interesting indeed. the BTOG is fairly new but some growers are starting to finish up now and the results so far have been really nice. i am seeing some chunky looking nugs in my future.


I'm certain of that... And here's hoping Tessa's nugs will be in my future.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 14, 2012)

Image Shack kind of sucks too, but at least it's fucking loading.




I came this close to skipping tonight's update due to internet difficulties.





I don't like Image Shack much better.





But enough cyber-griping. Let's talk plants. I took special care to keep center mass directly under the light low.





Lookin' good.





Smellin' good.





Sho you right.





Good night.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 14, 2012)

soooo many clones  oooooh orgasm material. I would have some fun in your cab  snipity snip snip lol I hope your stretch doesn't get too out of control!! another screen may come in handy right about now. just thinking..... actually daydreamin about your orange garden.......


----------



## AzCannaMan (Sep 14, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> soooo many clones  oooooh orgasm material. I would have some fun in your cab  snipity snip snip lol I hope your stretch doesn't get too out of control!! another screen may come in handy right about now. just thinking..... actually daydreamin about your orange garden.......


I was thinking the stretch was starting to get pretty tall! Luckily for Jin the more heads you have on 1 plant the less it _should_ stretch. Should being the key word there. 

I am 14 days into Tahoe OG flowering and they have stretched 300%! Gone from 12" to 16" at flip to 36" to 40" tonight!!! I think he'll be alright if his cab could handle the Tahoe OG super stretch it should be able to handle just about anything.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 15, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> soooo many clones  oooooh orgasm material. I would have some fun in your cab  snipity snip snip lol I hope your stretch doesn't get too out of control!! another screen may come in handy right about now. just thinking..... actually daydreamin about your orange garden.......


You see clones, eh? Me too. I'll be doing that in the future, but I don't think Louie is the right strain for it... It's not the most vigorous cut I've seen.



AzCannaMan said:


> I was thinking the stretch was starting to get pretty tall! Luckily for Jin the more heads you have on 1 plant the less it _should_ stretch. Should being the key word there.
> 
> I am 14 days into Tahoe OG flowering and they have stretched 300%! Gone from 12" to 16" at flip to 36" to 40" tonight!!! I think he'll be alright if his cab could handle the Tahoe OG super stretch it should be able to handle just about anything.


Yes, Tahoe is a monster, and as I've said before, the more vigorous strain compared to the Louie. And you're right, if I managed the stretch of Tahoe pheno 2, this should be well in hand.

I'll have to hit up your thread in a bit, but feel free to show off your Tahoes here. In fact, I demand it.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 15, 2012)

Clustering fast...











Aerial shots:


----------



## 2easy (Sep 15, 2012)

your plants are looking great there jin. probably going to see a bit more stretch still i imagine. 

little update on my buddha tahoe OG. she is already claiming the title of stinkiest plant i have ever grown. smell is horrible. smells like burning plastic. had me running around checking all my electrical appliances this morning until i figured out it was my plant. its actually quite disgusting and almost unbearable to be around. not quite the smell i have come to expect from OG's. normally i get a nice lemon fuel aroma. this one is different to say the least


----------



## D3monic (Sep 15, 2012)

2easy said:


> your plants are looking great there jin. probably going to see a bit more stretch still i imagine.
> 
> little update on my buddha tahoe OG. she is already claiming the title of stinkiest plant i have ever grown. smell is horrible. smells like burning plastic. had me running around checking all my electrical appliances this morning until i figured out it was my plant. its actually quite disgusting and almost unbearable to be around. not quite the smell i have come to expect from OG's. normally i get a nice lemon fuel aroma. this one is different to say the least


Lol... Tire fire Pheno....


----------



## 2easy (Sep 15, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Lol... Tire fire Pheno....


i just might use that. i was just back down in there and it honestly turns my stomach. i have never grown a plant that i didnt like the smell of until now


----------



## lordjin (Sep 15, 2012)

2easy said:


> your plants are looking great there jin. probably going to see a bit more stretch still i imagine.
> 
> little update on my buddha tahoe OG. she is already claiming the title of stinkiest plant i have ever grown. smell is horrible. smells like burning plastic. had me running around checking all my electrical appliances this morning until i figured out it was my plant. its actually quite disgusting and almost unbearable to be around. not quite the smell i have come to expect from OG's. normally i get a nice lemon fuel aroma. this one is different to say the least


I've heard OG Kush bud smell described as "old rubber" or "old tires" before. I never really knew what that meant until I sniffed on some of my bud that was so old it had fermented. Are you sure you don't have a hot wire somewhere? Lol.


----------



## 2easy (Sep 15, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I've heard OG Kush bud smell described as "old rubber" or "old tires" before. I never really knew what that meant until I sniffed on some of my bud that was so old it had fermented. Are you sure you don't have a hot wire somewhere? Lol.


yeah im pretty sure. i checked everything once then checked everything twice then figured out it was my plant. then after about 10 mins of sitting upstairs my paranoia got to me again and had visions of my house burning down with me in it so i had to go and do a third check. everything seems fine and its definitely coming from the plant. its a bloody nasty smell really gets in your nose and it just hangs in the air. i dont have a carbon filter in that particular area either because its only small at about 1.5 foot by 3 foot and i have never had real stinky strains in there before but looks like im going to have to go make an investment

edit:- that said i doubt i will be able to go down there for a while without checking all my appliances again it just triggers something in my mind that makes me stress out. i have been meaning to buy some of those automatic fire extinguishers to put down there as a precaution maybe this is a good time to do that too


----------



## lordjin (Sep 15, 2012)

2easy said:


> yeah im pretty sure. i checked everything once then checked everything twice then figured out it was my plant. then after about 10 mins of sitting upstairs my paranoia got to me again and had visions of my house burning down with me in it so i had to go and do a third check. everything seems fine and its definitely coming from the plant. its a bloody nasty smell really gets in your nose and it just hangs in the air. i dont have a carbon filter in that particular area either because its only small at about 1.5 foot by 3 foot and i have never had real stinky strains in there before but looks like im going to have to go make an investment
> 
> edit:- that said i doubt i will be able to go down there for a while without checking all my appliances again it just triggers something in my mind that makes me stress out. i have been meaning to buy some of those automatic fire extinguishers to put down there as a precaution maybe this is a good time to do that too


That is odd. You mean it actually smells bad? Gotta be a strain characteristic since your grow looks healthy.


----------



## 2easy (Sep 15, 2012)

i actually think i might have gotten something quite special. that is if i can bring myself to smoke it lol


----------



## lordjin (Sep 15, 2012)

2easy said:


> i actually think i might have gotten something quite special. that is if i can bring myself to smoke it lol


I'm sure you'll find a way.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 15, 2012)

I swear to you this time it's not my laziness. I've been having trouble getting my stupid Snow Leopard upgrade shipped. It's my fault for having such an old computer. It's coming, though... the blog I mean. And as I sit to actually make it, the more I'm seeing just how spectacular it's gonna be. Hang tight.





And what's even dumber is that I've been paying my domain fees at godaddy for weeks and weeks now. Argh. Uncensored photos, uncensored me (like I'm censored here?)... and much more than you ever thought possible. Coming very shortly.

Looks better and sexier than Maxim. But that's why I spared no expense on gear. I wanted to make the most professional product possible for you to enjoy... AND unlike Maxim or Playboy or any of that other crap, it's cannabis-related in a big way. But you already knew that.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;s3CNdo1vWXs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3CNdo1vWXs[/video]
Some much needed underside work. I'll get rid of the rest gradually as they mature more above screen.





Jah Love. Peace.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Sep 16, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I swear to you this time it's not my laziness. I've been having trouble getting my stupid Snow Leopard upgrade shipped. It's my fault for having such an old computer. It's coming, though... the blog I mean. And as I sit to actually make it, the more I'm seeing just how spectacular it's gonna be. Hang tight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THIS PIC JIN! I want one in poster size, I might even frame it!


----------



## AzCannaMan (Sep 16, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I'll have to hit up your thread in a bit, but feel free to show off your Tahoes here. In fact, I demand it.


Tahoe OG middle of week 2 flowering


----------



## lordjin (Sep 16, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> I LOVE THIS PIC JIN! I want one in poster size, I might even frame it!


Ah, a refined grower of discerning taste. That can be arranged, mon ami. I just need an email address. If you have a 'safe house' email address, the better. 



AzCannaMan said:


> Tahoe OG middle of week 2 flowering


Really nice, man. Yup, that's how it looks. 





It looks more like the Tahoe pheno 1 I grew. Great shit.





No doubt we're growing gear from the same place. Awesome.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Sep 16, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Ah, a refined grower of discerning taste. That can be arranged, mon ami. I just need an email address. If you have a 'safe house' email address, the better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ThanksJin, I'll shoot you my email addy! Looks almost like 2 shots of the same grow with that you put in for comparison! Good shit brotha! I CANT WAIT to be smokin as good as you!


----------



## lordjin (Sep 16, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> ThanksJin, I'll shoot you my email addy! Looks almost like 2 shots of the same grow with that you put in for comparison! Good shit brotha! I CANT WAIT to be smokin as good as you!


Okay, got the email address. Since you're such a stellar chap, I'll send you a full-nude hi-res image hand-picked by me.

Will this be your first harvest of PO product? You're in for a treat.

Edit:
And yeah, man. If you're ever in LA, we should smoke dope.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 16, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I just came across a model at mayhem. What interests me about her is that her hobbies include "pole dancing and weed smoking."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, I couldn't wait until harvest so I messaged her. I've been looking for a spokesmodel for the Green Gurlz blog, and I think she might be a good fit. She goes by all things "Mary Jane." Can you believe that?





Well, she responded kindly to my elaborate email to her (which included pictures of my grow and my lens -yikes), but the thing is, you guessed it. She got way more tattoos since these photos taken about a year or two ago.





She mentioned something about a full sleeve and a huge piece on her back. She's going to send me recent snapshots. The suspense is killing me.





I think this girl is hot. And I have been thinking about shooting ink. We'll see. I'll update you after I see the recent photos of more ink on this girl.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Sep 16, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Okay, got the email address. Since you're such a stellar chap, I'll send you a full-nude hi-res image hand-picked by me.
> 
> Will this be your first harvest of PO product? You're in for a treat.
> 
> ...


Sweet thank you sir! It will be my first PO harvest, the wait to smoke it is horribly suspenseful lol

I figure ill be blown beyond belief on some nice Tahoe OG for Thanksgiving


----------



## lordjin (Sep 16, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Sweet thank you sir! It will be my first PO harvest, the wait to smoke it is horribly suspenseful lol
> 
> I figure ill be blown beyond belief on some nice Tahoe OG for Thanksgiving


I just sent you a present. Check your gmail. You're gonna like it. A lot.

Yeah, that Tahoe is especially good during the holidays.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Sep 16, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I just sent you a present. Check your gmail. You're gonna like it. A lot.
> 
> Yeah, that Tahoe is especially good during the holidays.


Very Nice, Thank you sir! 

Think you can send me the one in your sig too? I love what you've done with photoshop on that one. With the leaves, and the green light in the background, the way Chrissy's sexy ass is laying out, everything is perfect! Such beautiful artwork, and I don't care that it dosen't really show her fully nude. 

My favorite thing about her is she looks very, very close to this girl Krissy at my work who is fucking bangin. I swear they could pass off as sisters easily. Unfortunately I dont get to see her too often because she works in Oklahoma so it's kinda far from me lol.


----------



## D3monic (Sep 16, 2012)

lordjin said:


>


Hot damn! I'd spread a few rails on my thigh and let that girl go to work in a heart beat.....


----------



## lordjin (Sep 16, 2012)

Boy, what I would do for TWO of these.





Canopy forming nicely. There's definitely more breathing space with this strain.

















Macro clusters:


----------



## lordjin (Sep 16, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Hot damn! I'd spread a few rails on my thigh and let that girl go to work in a heart beat.....


Well she showed me the tattoo on her back. It's incredible, but a work in progress. I think she's beautiful. I hope she shoots with me.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 16, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Very Nice, Thank you sir!
> 
> Think you can send me the one in your sig too? I love what you've done with photoshop on that one. With the leaves, and the green light in the background, the way Chrissy's sexy ass is laying out, everything is perfect! Such beautiful artwork, and I don't care that it dosen't really show her fully nude.
> 
> My favorite thing about her is she looks very, very close to this girl Krissy at my work who is fucking bangin. I swear they could pass off as sisters easily. Unfortunately I dont get to see her too often because she works in Oklahoma so it's kinda far from me lol.


What? And her name is Krissy? Too weird. Alright, let me send that one in a bit.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Sep 16, 2012)

Here's a couple more Tahoe shots for you Jin so you can get a good look at the leaf structure. I love all the 3 and 4 finger leaves these plants put off. Don't know why but I do 

I just fed them 1380 ppm last night and they loved it! Not a slight bit of nute burn! <3 these Genetics!


----------



## AzCannaMan (Sep 16, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Boy, what I would do for TWO of these.


 WOW that's a lot of roots! Damn! 

and yeah the girl from my work's name is Krissy, crazy huh? I've been day dreaming about her about as long as I've worked there.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 17, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> WOW that's a lot of roots! Damn!
> 
> and yeah the girl from my work's name is Krissy, crazy huh? I've been day dreaming about her about as long as I've worked there.


A leaf in perfect health. This is textbook.






How odd that you should be obsessing over a girl that looks like Chrissy and is named Krissy. What are the odds of that? I think Chrissy Marie has a very unique cross between Miley Cyrus and Maggie Gyllenhaal but hotter than both look. You've piqued my curiosity over this Krissy. If she's really all that, maybe you can talk her into modeling for me. Lol.

I'm doing some finishing touches on the hi-res version of my avatar. Patience. It'll be ready soon.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey LJ! That is so beautiful! You are a true MJ artist.

How deep is the water at the bottom of your res?




>





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Sep 17, 2012)

It probably won't surprise you that I easily become obsessed with body characteristics when it comes to my model scouting. But once in a while, I will become completely absorbed by the face of a model. Our lovely Mary Jane is one such model.





There's absolutely nothing wrong with her body, of course.





But what I love most about MJ is her versatility. She's goes easily from synth doll (above) to something more natural and everything in between.





This is very sexy. I'm getting loads of ideas with this girl.





And here's something a little more recent (note sleeve work). So hot.





But more than just a pretty face, her work reflects an adventurous creative spirit. Exactly the kind of energy I'm looking for in my blog. She could be the one.





Anyway, she's very interested in working with me. Hooray. And a master tattoo artist is working on her back. This is how it looks so far:





She hopes to have it done before the new year and has another appointment Oct. 4th. Guess who's gonna be the first to shoot it? I'll blog all about Mary Jane's tattoos, of course. Sure beats blogging about knitting.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 17, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey LJ! That is so beautiful! You are a true MJ artist.
> 
> How deep is the water at the bottom of your res?
> 
> ...


You can kind of make out where the water line is in that photo. See right where the chiller out line is poking into the root mass? That's water level. You can tell by the shape of the root mass as well. I would say it's no more than six inches deep, but I'll take a measurement when lights come on.


----------



## 2easy (Sep 17, 2012)

whoa i didn't even realise you ran a chiller. thats sweet jin


----------



## lordjin (Sep 17, 2012)

Had to skip work to receive it. So lame.





Ready, set, Blog! Here we go!


----------



## lordjin (Sep 17, 2012)

2easy said:


> whoa i didn't even realise you ran a chiller. thats sweet jin


Yeah, I'd be pretty much fucked without it. I run a hot box through and through.


----------



## Robert4budz (Sep 17, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Boy, what I would do for TWO of these.


Damn dude !!!! If that we're one of ur Models it'd be a Monster muff.. LMAO ! That tap root is Stout ! That's what 60+ veg will do for ya. 

Gotta say the Rez temp is ALMOST as important as PH. I'm gonna top on this run and send u some photo's. I think it'll cut down on veg time .. we'll see ..

Also.. another observation.. the time off for sprayers is also Very important I discovered. After roots have reached bottom of rez w/ decent root development (approx wk 2-3 in this system) .. I've been turn'n off for 1/2hr to 1 full hr. OOOhhhh .. do they get perky like titties in winter !

Another thread on cloning had said he made his 'bitches' find the water and it accelerated root development. Since the plants already have tap roots into the rez .. they can pull it up as needed. Seems to put a push on .. would be interesting to try in flower .. hmmm ..

Please get the blog up ! .. I'm seeing little purple flowers again !! Cheers mate.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 17, 2012)

How is little Norell doing?


----------



## lordjin (Sep 17, 2012)

Mohican said:


> How is little Norell doing?


Funny you should ask. Update in a moment.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Sep 17, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Yeah, I'd be pretty much fucked without it. I run a hot box through and through.


CO2 would probably do wonders for you... and maybe add up to 30% more yield.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 17, 2012)

So the little one suffered again due to my aggressive h202 flush.





My war with pathogens is harsh. They probably wouldn't be able to handle it without their enhanced vigor.





The big one suffered no ill effects, but this is the last time I'll be sterilizing so harshly at flush.

Other than that, things are going merrily along.





Clustering is occurring rapidly at a very short height. These are pretty mild stretchers.





Here are a few macros.

















Coming along nicely.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 17, 2012)

am i seeing a bit of discolouration on the large fans? it kinda looks a little spotty with yellowish dots.... perhaps a little mag deficient? Or could that be from the H202 you give? 
either way, they are indeed clustering up quite fast  Can't wait 

something to look forward to  some frost colas


----------



## D3monic (Sep 17, 2012)

Nice!

I'm just starting to hit screen


----------



## lordjin (Sep 17, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> am i seeing a bit of discolouration on the large fans? it kinda looks a little spotty with yellowish dots.... perhaps a little mag deficient? Or could that be from the H202 you give?
> either way, they are indeed clustering up quite fast  Can't wait
> 
> something to look forward to  some frost colas



Looks fantastic.

I don't know, I'll add more calmag now that you've mentioned it.

Edit: I think you're right. Good lookin' out. Calmag added.



D3monic said:


> Nice!
> 
> I'm just starting to hit screen


Nice. LED, huh? Should be interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 17, 2012)

Okay, so we're having a pretty good back and forth at Mayhem. MJ will be the next I model I shoot with. She kind of reminds me of Sean Young in her heyday.





This is going to be interesting. And I think meeting and working with her will be a great way to kick of my blog. She's a pole-dancer in addition to being a major pot-head!


----------



## 2easy (Sep 18, 2012)

i know i have said it before jin but i just have to say it again. try the heisenberg tea. absolutely bullet proof roots that grow fast and healthy all without the harsh h2o2 drenching. also i know you worry about PM but i would be willing to bet it would aid in that as well, especially considering serenade is a bacteria product anyway isn't it? 

also i normally get a gnat problem in my grows but the tea seems to have killed those little buggers too, i make sure i have loads of baccillus bacteria in my mix which the gnat larvae eat and it forms a protein in there stomach that kills them.

Edit:- just looked up serenade and the active ingredient is bacillus bacteria. so as long as you include that in your tea mix you would be golden


----------



## lordjin (Sep 18, 2012)

2easy said:


> i know i have said it before jin but i just have to say it again. try the heisenberg tea. absolutely bullet proof roots that grow fast and healthy all without the harsh h2o2 drenching. also i know you worry about PM but i would be willing to bet it would aid in that as well, especially considering serenade is a bacteria product anyway isn't it?
> 
> also i normally get a gnat problem in my grows but the tea seems to have killed those little buggers too, i make sure i have loads of baccillus bacteria in my mix which the gnat larvae eat and it forms a protein in there stomach that kills them.
> 
> Edit:- just looked up serenade and the active ingredient is bacillus bacteria. so as long as you include that in your tea mix you would be golden


Okay, I've heard the tea line here too many times to ignore it. I'll investigate further. I'll ring out with any questions.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 18, 2012)

I think the tea is the only thing that kept my indoor girl alive. I wish I had tried it earlier. 

I am going to try and grow some male Mozambique Poison clones I clipped before I chopped MozPoz Mainline. The males do not need be huge so I think my LED setup will be perfect.


----------



## Robert4budz (Sep 18, 2012)

The tea did help clean 'brown-ish' roots in last run .. will be using again. I did 48hr flush run with it before rez change .. then fresh nutes. Try it .. u might like it !


----------



## 2easy (Sep 18, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Okay, I've heard the tea line here too many times to ignore it. I'll investigate further. I'll ring out with any questions.


The trick is to make sure you have the 3 key elements in your tea. Mycos ,trichoderma and bacciluss. Not all Bennie products contain baccilus but IMO they are the most important for actually combating pests and disease. Mycos and trichoderma are more for nutrient uptake and early disease prevention.You could even add a small amount of serenade. That way you would ensure you have that particular strain of baccillus and they will breed and multiply in your tea so you only need a small amount.Once you start using tea you will wonder why you put it off for so long I promise you that.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 18, 2012)

2easy said:


> The trick is to make sure you have the 3 key elements in your tea. Mycos ,trichoderma and bacciluss. Not all Bennie products contain baccilus but IMO they are the most important for actually combating pests and disease. Mycos and trichoderma are more for nutrient uptake and early disease prevention.You could even add a small amount of serenade. That way you would ensure you have that particular strain of baccillus and they will breed and multiply in your tea so you only need a small amount.Once you start using tea you will wonder why you put it off for so long I promise you that.


Would someone mind putting up a recipe and instructions? Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 18, 2012)

But I'm not going to give any credit to Cat Von D. or that psycho zombie Nazi bitch.





I'm starting to develop a taste for the inked look DESPITE those two.





There is something about an incredible work of art on an incredible work of art.





Thanks for helping me to see the light, Mary Jane.





I'm gonna start shooting 'bad girls.' Lol.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Sep 18, 2012)

Mohican said:


> I think the tea is the only thing that kept my indoor girl alive. I wish I had tried it earlier.
> 
> I am going to try and grow some male Mozambique Poison clones I clipped before I chopped MozPoz Mainline. The males do not need be huge so I think my LED setup will be perfect.


Dude, where are you at that you keep getting these African strains Mo?


----------



## Robert4budz (Sep 18, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Would someone mind putting up a recipe and instructions? Lol.


This is the thread https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/361430-dwc-root-slime-cure-aka.html

Here's instructions ... 

Several root conditions will cause a slimy build up; doesn't mean you have the brown slime. Common root disease is almost always caused by improper res conditions, and they improve greatly when those conditions are corrected. This isn't true of the slime. When to suspect brown slime algae is when you are doing everything right and still can't get rid of it. People who get this try the normal stuff... More bubbles in the water, cool res temps, and h202 treatments. The slime may appear to be gone at first, but comes back strong in as little as 12-36 hours. It starts out subtle like a clear coating of mucus on the roots with no odor. Plants often still appear healthy for a while, but all root production stops. In a very short time it will cover the entire root base and become thicker and sometimes turns yellow. Eventually it strangles the roots which causes pythium to set in, and at that point turns brown and finally has an odor. 

The treatment is to clean up and sterilize the root base, and then populate the water with beneficial microbes. Simply running a continuous sterilizing agent such as SM-90, Zone, ect will almost certainly end with the slime as the winner. Some people have had luck running bleach or physan 20 continuously in the water, but most do not want there plants soaking in these particular chemicals. Making a microbe tea is cheap and easy, and IMO the proper way to fight this slime in a perpetual DWC garden.

Clean up the root base as well as possible. Best thing to do, if you can, is hold the plant over the sink and use the sprayer to vigorously rinse the roots, trying to get all the dead roots and gunk to slough off. It's also okay to give the dying roots a slight tug to see if they come off. Now let the roots soak in a mixture of whatever sterilizing agent you have. Physan 20 works great. This is a good time to sterilize any equipment and give the res a good scrub. After a few hours, no more than 12, of soaking in the solution rinse the roots really really well again, prepare a fresh res, and inoculate the res with beneficial microbes. Wait another 12 hours before adding nutes.

*** The smaller your roots, the less likely the are to survive a strong h202 treatment. In my experience using h202 will increase your recovery time.

Once the slime is gone be sure to practice proper res maintenance, which includes keeping any type of organic material out of the res. Trying to sterilize the res water is often a losing battle. In fact, since most hydro sterilizers fail to kill this stuff, when you sterilize the water you are removing competing microbes and opening the field to slime. There are people who use RO filters and then run their water through a UV sterilizer and still end up with the slime. The answer always seems to be beneficial microbes.

Below is my previous introduction to preparing and applying a microbe tea.


In DWC the roots sit in water constantly putting them at huge risk for disease. Some people have great luck using nothing at all. Others find sterilizing products keep their roots white, but a few of us have found that even with proper res maintenance and doing everything right, we still get a slimy build up on the roots. This is when a microbe tea can really make a difference by robbing the slime of housing, food, and actually attacking it.

By making a microbe tea with a diverse selection of organisms you will have a super tonic for you res that will ward off nasty gunk and build up while at the same time keeping your roots stimulated and growing. Best of all it can be made for just pennies per batch.

Ok so we wont be starting from scratch. You have to buy a few products. But instead of using the products directly in the res, you will be breeding them in a tea. This way, you can use a fraction of the regular dose and make your products last much longer. Plus, you will end up with a freshly active tea that is more diverse than anything you can buy on the market.

*Aquashield *($12) The product composition consists of: Bacillus subtilis, Paenibacillus polymxa, Bacillus circulans, and Bacillus amyloliquefaciens. This gives you a base population of beneficial bacteria. (Aquashield can be replaced by any inoculation that contains bacillus bacteria.)

*ZHO Powder* ($10) The product composition consists of: Glomus intradices, Glomus aggregatum, Glomus etunicatum, Glomus mosseae, Trichoderma harzianum, and Trichoderma koningii. This gives you a base populartion of beneficial fungi. (ZHO can be replaced by any inoculation that contains myco fungi)

*Ancient Forest* ($14) - Soil amendment provides a high diversity of microorganisms, including more than 35,000 species of bacteria and over 5,000 species of fungi. (AF can be replaced by any earth worm casting)

EDIT* Mycogrow soluble is the cheapest and most diverse inoculant we have found. It can replace everything here except the ancient forest.


The recipe is really simple. Start with non-chlorinated water. I make 2 gallons at a time, but you can easily adjust the additives for whatever amount you wish to make. Now put the water into a bucket and throw in a couple air stones. The more air the better. You want the water to be _almost_ turbulent from the bubbles. Now, add 15-30ml of aquashield and about 1/4-1/2 scoop of the ZHO powder. You will be breeding these into the billions so it doesn't really matter how much you start with, just don't overdo it. Now take an old sock or pantyhose and fill it with about 2 handfuls of EWC or Ancient Forest. Tie off the sock and place it in the water above an air stone, or better yet, feed an air stone down into the sock itself. If you want, you can just throw the EWC directly into the water and strain it out later with cheesecloth or even an aquarium net. Next, add about a tablespoon of molasses to wake up the microbes and give them something to eat. We will only be feeding the microbes in this tea; never add food for the microbes to the res itself. It's okay if the bennies in the res starve. You will be replacing them every few days. Now let the tea bubble at room tempeture for 48 hours. It can be used after 24, but will be more active and diverse at 48. If you use EWC you will probably notice a foam eventually, this is normal. After 48 hours you can store the tea in the fridge where it will stay fresh for about 10 days. Once it starts to go bad it will develop an odor. If you ever detect an odor from your tea, throw it out and make a new batch. Fresh tea can have a range of smells from earthy to mossy to shroomy. Bad tea smells like gym socks, fecal matter, or decay.

Initially, add about 1 cup to your res for every gallon of water, and then add 1 cup total every 3 days after. If you can, pour a little over the base of the stalk to inoculate the root crown. Your water might get a little cloudy but your roots will stay white and stimulated. When you use tea and practice proper res maintenance you can feel confident your roots will be healthy. By multiplying the microbes this way your products should last a great deal longer. Once you have eradicated slime and simply want protection from future outbreaks, adjust the tea dosage to 1 cup per 10 gallons about once per week.

If you are interested in why the tea works, or what products you may use for substitution, continue reading the rest of the thread. It is a journey I took with others to learn a great more about the tea. If you want to see how I use this tea in a cloner, jump to here.

***In an attempt to address frequent issues which bloat the thread

You can substitute just about any product you want. Any EWC will give you a good base of microbes. Any product or combo of products which contain mycos, bacillus, and trichoderma will do the trick. Don't worry about matching my exact ingredients. The exception is AN microbe products. Stay away from AN microbe products!


If you notice a dark sort of slime form after you treat with tea, stay the course. As long as you see new shoots growing you are on your way to recovery. The after-slime is harmless and will not expand or stall roots. New root tips are what you want to see.

Do not use tea with h202, sm-90, Zone or any type of sterilizing product. Do not filter tea beyond 400 microns.

If you have slime attacking plants with very small roots, adding housing to your res like a lava rock or koi pond mat will make a big difference. Place the housing in your tea brew for the duration and then move it to your res.

No one has reported sprayers clogging from using regular tea. But, if you are concerned you can also try aquashield by itself without brewing. High pressure nozzles will kill most microbes, medium pressure and simple sprayers are fine. 

Does this get me some Stephie shots (or any one) without little purple flowers ? 

By the way .. been gone for a bit .. so what happend to Fem Cult ??


----------



## OldLuck (Sep 18, 2012)

Love the way your girls are filling up the screen. You really know how to show them love and squeeze all the funk out of them. My od scrog is slowly coming along.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 18, 2012)

Look! It's the incredible floating plants!





Oh, man. What an ordeal it's been getting Wordpress installed on my Mac. What a bitch. First I had to upgrade my system.





Then I had to install a third party app to make Wordpress run on the Mac platform (that's what required the system upgrade). Then finally I installed Wordpress. And it works. And we're not talking push-button installation. Oh, no. We're talking editing of text codes in php files. Not bad for a stoned monkey with one eye on his grow engine, huh? 





See? So it's not like I was dragging my ass over nothing. This was worthy of dread, but I did it at last.





It's not live yet because I have to sort some domain details out with Godaddy. There seems to be a mixup with Feminized Culture (remember that? good times.) and Green Gurlz. In my stoned haze, I seem to have registered both domains but have a hosting service for Feminized and not Green Gurlz. So as soon as I get that figured out, it's smut city... with class, of course.





I'm playing around with Wordpress now. It's really cool. 





I look forward to designing a custom header image. Y'all are in for a treat.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 18, 2012)

Robert4budz said:


> This is the thread https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/361430-dwc-root-slime-cure-aka.html
> 
> 
> Does this get me some Stephie shots (or any one) without little purple flowers ?
> ...


The answer is yes! And see my update. Green Gurlz is here! Almost.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 18, 2012)

OldLuck said:


> Love the way your girls are filling up the screen. You really know how to show them love and squeeze all the funk out of them. My od scrog is slowly coming along.


Two words: Mas-sive. I want do dive into that.


----------



## Robert4budz (Sep 19, 2012)

Splif for ya mate ! Didn't realize the Mac compatibility curve came into effect on blog start up .. eeesh .. I dislike installing software. Makes me feel like I'm at an international convention without a translator.

 Bravo on another even bush ! Messy bushes don't get kissed .. 

Oldluck ... what'a garden. Mad props to do'n it that well outside. How do you keep the bugs away ?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 19, 2012)

> Dude, where are you at that you keep getting these African strains Mo?



I get my seeds from Holy Smoke through Attitude. I wanted some pure Sativa because I am a Masochist! The MozPoz is the one that has the fruity trait. I hope I can get some pollen and cross my OG MozPoz with some OG Kush 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Sep 19, 2012)

And on the topic of even bushes, I'd like to report that my blog is almost ready to go. I'm just gonna keep the layout real simple, clean, and easy to read.





All my older photos will be presented minus those pesky little flowers.





I'll talk about all the weed I've grown in addition to the weed I'm growing.





I'll share all my deep thoughts concerning theory and application... all heavily illustrated for your viewing pleasure.





The Godaddy rep was very helpful. And as long as I'm not showing child porn or rape, I should be fine she said. My "philosophizing" on the other hand...





So all my classics uncensored, new models continually added...





All this and growing...

















Hope to see you there soon!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 19, 2012)

Welcome back my friends to the show that never ends

[video=youtube_share;UeQsZOQqO6I]http://youtu.be/UeQsZOQqO6I[/video]


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Sep 19, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Welcome back my friends to the show that never ends
> 
> [video=youtube_share;UeQsZOQqO6I]http://youtu.be/UeQsZOQqO6I[/video]
> 
> ...


OMG. I know this song. But I started listening to dino-rock at a very early age... so I'm not that, that old. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 19, 2012)

[h=1]Lady Gaga & Weed: Singer Lights Up On Stage, Praises 'Wondrous Marijuana' (VIDEO)[/h]





http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/09/19/lady-gaga-weed-singer-wondrous-marijuana_n_1897486.html?utm_hp_ref=entertainment
Don't get me wrong, this doesn't mean I'm gonna start liking Lady Gaga (I have my tough guy image to preserve), but I hate her just a little less after this.

Skip to 2:18... Unless you actually want to watch her performance... didn't think so.
[video=youtube;O_jkCURgAiA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_jkCURgAiA&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## curly604 (Sep 19, 2012)

id poke her face .....


----------



## lordjin (Sep 19, 2012)

*Marijuana And Cancer: Scientists Find Cannabis Compound Stops Metastasis In Aggressive Cancers*

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/09/19/marijuana-and-cancer_n_1898208.html?utm_hp_ref=marijuana
I know how easily your mouse-clicking fingers get sore, so I included the whole article accompanied by some of my photos! Enjoy!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

A pair of scientists at California Pacific Medical Center in San Francisco has found that a compound derived from marijuana could stop metastasis in many kinds of aggressive cancer, potentially altering the fatality of the disease forever.





"It took us about 20 years of research to figure this out, but we are very excited," said Pierre Desprez, one of the scientists behind the discovery, to The Huffington Post. "We want to get started with trials as soon as possible."





The _San Francisco Chronicle_ first reported on the finding, which has already undergone both laboratory and animal testing, and is awaiting permission for clinical trials in humans.

Desprez, a molecular biologist, spent decades studying ID-1, the gene that causes cancer to spread. Meanwhile, fellow researcher Sean McAllister was studying the effects of Cannabidiol, or CBD, a non-toxic, non-psychoactive chemical compound found in the cannabis plant. 

Finally, the pair collaborated, combining CBD and cells containing high levels of ID-1 in a petri dish.





"What we found was that his Cannabidiol could essentially 'turn off' the ID-1," Desprez told HuffPost. The cells stopped spreading and returned to normal.

"We likely would not have found this on our own," he added. "That's why collaboration is so essential to scientific discovery."






Desprez and McAllister first published a paper about the finding in 2007. Since then, their team has found that CBD works both in the lab and in animals. And now, they've found even more good news.

"We started by researching breast cancer," said Desprez. "But now we've found that Cannabidiol works with many kinds of aggressive cancers--brain, prostate--any kind in which these high levels of ID-1 are present."

Desprez hopes that clinical trials will begin immediately.

"We've found no toxicity in the animals we've tested, and Cannabidiol is already used in humans for a variety of other ailments," he said. Indeed, the compound is used to relieve anxiety and nausea, and, since it is non-psychoactive, does not cause the "high" associated with THC.





While marijuana advocates will surely praise the discovery, Desprez explained that it's not so easy as just lighting up.

"We used injections in the animal testing and are also testing pills," he said. "But you could never get enough Cannabidiol for it to be effective just from smoking."

Furthermore, the team has started synthesizing the compound in the lab instead of using the plant in an effort to make it more potent.

"It's a common practice," explained Desprez. "But hopefully it will also keep us clear of any obstacles while seeking approval."


----------



## lordjin (Sep 19, 2012)

curly604 said:


> id poke her face .....


You dirty dog, that took me a second.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 19, 2012)

*Chi Magazine Publishes Kate Middleton Topless Photos, Defying Legal Threats*

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/09/17/kate-middleton-chi-magazine_n_1889655.html?utm_hp_ref=mostpopular

Looks like Kate and ol' Baldy are fighting this tooth and nail.

But these appear to be slightly more than 'topless photos.'





Is that what they call photos like these in England?





Boy they sure have a funny definition of "topless" across the pond.





Apologies ahead of time to any Brits reading this.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 19, 2012)

Well, it looks like my Czech pen pal, Jenni, is still at it. Here's a photo shot earlier this year that she just posted. I'm learning way more about the work visa process than I expected. I'm so tempted to ask her to marry me. Lol.






*Edit:
Dreaming of Prague.
*I give my heart away too easily. Lol. Here's Jenni posing in a quaint town square in Prague. We're having a little trouble figuring out how to get a work visa for her. It's not like in her student days, and they (consular affairs) frown on models flying out for a shoot and stuff like that. What to do? What to do? I jokingly asked her to marry me. Lol.





Y'know, I don't travel nearly enough. And I've always wanted to see Prague.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Sep 19, 2012)

^ Man that fucking girl is amazing.....


----------



## lordjin (Sep 19, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> ^ Man that fucking girl is amazing.....


You have good taste.

Oh! She responded to my proposal! I'm almost afraid to look... Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 19, 2012)

I said jokingly, "The other possibility is that I can fly out to Prague and marry you." But then I added lol just kidding.





I think she may have missed the lol just kidding part due to the language barrier. The scary thing? She's gonna talk to her friends about it. I don't know if this chick is serious... am I? Stay tuned for more.

Edit: This photographer doesn't know what he's doing. That back light isn't doing anything but creating a weird glare on her chest. Sorry, couldn't help it.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Sep 19, 2012)

That girl is as close to a 10 as they come! You would be the most insane guy in the world if you didn't do it if she agrees. If she says yes and you decide against it for moral reasons I understand, tell you what I'll do:

I would be willing to take one for the team here and incur all expenses to go fly out there & marry her myself, bring her back, and we'll come over to LA regularly so you can shoot my wifey. Deal? You wont even have to pay her mwah hahaha


----------



## lordjin (Sep 19, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> That girl is as close to a 10 as they come! You would be the most insane guy in the world if you didn't do it if she agrees. If she says yes and you decide against it for moral reasons I understand, tell you what I'll do:
> 
> I would be willing to take one for the team here and incur all expenses to go fly out there & marry her myself, bring her back, and we'll come over to LA regularly so you can shoot my wifey. Deal? You wont even have to pay her mwah hahaha


I hear you. I'm a photographer, not an idiot. Four, count 'em, four smileys in here response to my proposal. If she did take me seriously, no way I can tell her I was just kidding now. Prague, here I come.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Sep 19, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I hear you. I'm a photographer, not an idiot. Four, count 'em, four smileys in here response to my proposal. If she did take me seriously, no way I can tell her I was just kidding now. Prague, here I come.


LOL ATTA BOY JIN! THAT'S THE SPIRIT!!! God damn right you better get your ass out there! If you pull that off i'm going to Prague for my next vacation!


----------



## lordjin (Sep 19, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> LOL ATTA BOY JIN! THAT'S THE SPIRIT!!! God damn right you better get your ass out there! If you pull that off i'm going to Prague for my next vacation!


Ah, Prague, lovely Prague. It's the birthplace of Kafka... how can I not visit? Strange thing? I've been in love with Jenni for years! But me an how many other guys, right? Lol!





I'll tell you what, I look forward to "proving" to consular authorities that we're really husband and wife. That should be fun. Ask me if I'm glad I learned how to work a camera.





There's that chest glare again. Guess I'll have to marry her in order to ensure that she's photographed properly. **Sigh** the things I'll suffer for my art. Think I'll smoke some more weed.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 19, 2012)

Look! Clusters!





See the baby trichs? Right on schedule.





Canopy:


----------



## 2easy (Sep 20, 2012)

a little buddha sugar



















i do apologise for the pic quality. if I'm bringing your thread down let me know and i will remove them


----------



## AzCannaMan (Sep 20, 2012)

2easy said:


> a little buddha sugar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That the Budda Tahoe? How far into flower?


----------



## lordjin (Sep 20, 2012)

2easy said:


> a little buddha sugar
> 
> i do apologise for the pic quality. if I'm bringing your thread down let me know and i will remove them


Nonsense. The photos are great. Nice trich development.


----------



## 2easy (Sep 20, 2012)

she's about 2-3 weeks since she first started showing little clusters. she's not going to be a big yielder unfortunately but then what OG is really? however the trich development is really nice the hps pics don't do her justice. the tricks really do come at least halfway up the big fans and all the way to the tips o the sugar leaves. and that smell is strong to say the least lol. i think she's going to be some uber dank.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 20, 2012)

2easy said:


> she's about 2-3 weeks since she first started showing little clusters. she's not going to be a big yielder unfortunately but then what OG is really? however the trich development is really nice the hps pics don't do her justice. the tricks really do come at least halfway up the big fans and all the way to the tips o the sugar leaves. and that smell is strong to say the least lol. i think she's going to be some uber dank.


Yeah, it's never about yield with these things. But it'll be dank alright.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 20, 2012)

*Linda Lingle Joins Other GOP Senate Candidates In Distancing Themselves From Mitt Romney*

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/09/20/linda-lingle-mitt-romney_n_1900633.html





My comments? HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!

EDIT:
Who let the dogs out? Who? Who?


----------



## 2easy (Sep 20, 2012)

i love the US presidential race. always so entertaining lol. 

but then who am i to talk our country is run by ronald mcdonalds female counterpart. if only she ran our country half as well as he ran his fast food chain.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 20, 2012)

2easy said:


> i love the US presidential race. always so entertaining lol.
> 
> but then who am i to talk our country is run by ronald mcdonalds female counterpart. if only she ran our country half as well as he ran his fast food chain.


Yes, our political process has degraded into a dog and pony show for real. I don't know that much about the Aussie Prime Minister. I'll have to do a little reading.

Edit:
But I did find a fine photo of her teaching Barry the finer points of Australian football in the oval office.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 20, 2012)

I love their work. They've done it again!
[video=youtube;yoI9AxQMYwY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoI9AxQMYwY&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Sep 20, 2012)

This:





Becomes this:





We still have a long, long way to go. Good job, Clint. 

edit:
This house brings molotov cocktail to mind. If I drove by this house, I would seriously think about it. This asshole wants a little Mississippi Burning? I'd be happy to give it to him. Hey, it may be your house, but you can't display anything you want on your front lawn.

edit:
I would love it if a van full of African American 'youths' drove by that house.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm in! But if you go to greengurlz dot com, there's nothing there yet! Lol. I'll get started, I'll get started.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 20, 2012)

Weak side.





Strong side.





Canopy.











Macro clusters.

















And how is everyone doing this fine evening?


----------



## AzCannaMan (Sep 20, 2012)

Damn, getting pretty tall! How much room do you have left? My Tahoe stretched like a bitch for 22 days, hopefully the Louie slows down quicker!


----------



## lordjin (Sep 21, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Damn, getting pretty tall! How much room do you have left? My Tahoe stretched like a bitch for 22 days, hopefully the Louie slows down quicker!


I'm not worried about height at all. These are pussycats compared to what I'm used to. I actually want them to stretch. Plenchees of room, compadre.

You got a powerfully stretching pheno of Tahoe. They do go for a good three weeks.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm gonna sit my ass down this weekend and start laying out what I've been promising for how long? I can't tell you how thrilled I am... Lol.





Last thing to check is getting my age restriction gateway page in place. I want to have that sorted before posting a single nudie.

Patience, my horny nose goblins! We're almost there!


----------



## lordjin (Sep 21, 2012)

[h=1]What Happens If Colorado Legalizes Marijuana?[/h]http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/09/20/what-legal-marijuana-migh_n_1901792.html?utm_hp_ref=marijuana

Exciting stuff, huh? I'll talk about this more in my blog, but for now here's a pretty in-depth article on the possible outcomes if this thing passes.

Medical Marijuana is tearing our system of governance apart! Whoo hoo! Marijuana Armageddon! Go, Colorado! Go!


----------



## lordjin (Sep 21, 2012)

Sometimes you just have to put policy and philosophical disagreements aside and just listen to Big Dog talk. Nobody does it better. He hasn't lost a thing.
[video=youtube;uzDhk3BHi6Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzDhk3BHi6Q[/video]
Obama wins.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 21, 2012)

At the same Texas border checkpoint that claimed Willie Nelson's and Snoop's tour buses. At least you're in good company, honey.





Texas, where law enforcement still wear bullets on their belts and jail garb is the black and white stripes we see in cartoons. Driving through Texas? I'll never do it. When a badge addresses you as 'boy,' you know you're fucked.

Fiona is talented and sexy, btw.
[video=youtube;QnXjISlKLuE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnXjISlKLuE[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Sep 21, 2012)

But it's still pretty funny.
[video=youtube;0Exb-TY7bOQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Exb-TY7bOQ&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Sep 21, 2012)

OMG, K-pop. I don't know whether to laugh or cry.
[video=youtube;9bZkp7q19f0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]
Edit: In real life, if you see an Asian guy with a tattoo like that in an Asian sauna, you don't even want to look at him. He's organized crime.


----------



## 2easy (Sep 21, 2012)

lordjin said:


> OMG, K-pop. I don't know whether to laugh or cry.
> [video=youtube;9bZkp7q19f0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]
> Edit: In real life, if you see an Asian guy with a tattoo like that in an Asian sauna, you don't even want to look at him. He's organized crime.


thank you jin you just made my day


----------



## 2easy (Sep 21, 2012)

and just like that my mrs takes my happiness and destroys it..... by playing gangnam style on repeat lol


----------



## lordjin (Sep 21, 2012)

2easy said:


> and just like that my mrs takes my happiness and destroys it..... by playing gangnam style on repeat lol


Hey, you're an Aussie, right? How do you feel about Sophie Turner?





I ask because she finally reviewed my model mayhem portfolio and approved. She's open to the idea of being shot by me. Whoo hoo! What a way to ring in the new blog, eh?


----------



## 2easy (Sep 21, 2012)

please jin don't let my opinion sway you but I'm not a fan of sophie I'm not sure what it is but she just doesn't sit well with me. 

something about her face looks fake to me. not sure. I'm a fussy little prick though


----------



## lordjin (Sep 21, 2012)

2easy said:


> please jin don't let my opinion sway you but I'm not a fan of sophie I'm not sure what it is but she just doesn't sit well with me.
> 
> something about her face looks fake to me. not sure. I'm a fussy little prick though


Hm. That's interesting. Why did I get the feeling you'd say something like that?

I understand your opinion, but man, it's Sophie Turner! I would be pretty stupid to not shoot her... for the amount of possible blog hits, I think it's something I should do. Who knows? You might have a change of heart after you see my photos of her.

Edit:
I see our friend D3monic liked the post. Perhaps he can sing out about how he feels?


----------



## 2easy (Sep 21, 2012)

sorry jin its just a personal taste thing nothing against her as a model or anything. just did a quick google search to see if other pics could change my mind but unfortunately she just doesn't press my buttons. 

that plastic fantastic look creeps me out. its like the "uncanny valley" theory. when creating humanoid robots they have to look either nothing like us or exactly like us otherwise if they are really close but just not quite right they fall into the uncanny valley and something in our minds is freaked out by that. well i feel like women with too much work fall into that uncanny valley for me







I'm sorry but i just could not wake up next to that. I'm sure more will disagree with me than agree though


----------



## lordjin (Sep 21, 2012)

2easy said:


> sorry jin its just a personal taste thing nothing against her as a model or anything. just did a quick google search to see if other pics could change my mind but unfortunately she just doesn't press my buttons.
> 
> that plastic fantastic look creeps me out. its like the "uncanny valley" theory. when creating humanoid robots they have to look either nothing like us or exactly like us otherwise if they are really close but just not quite right they fall into the uncanny valley and something in our minds is freaked out by that. well i feel like women with too much work fall into that uncanny valley for me
> 
> ...


Hey, as a photographer it's helpful sometimes to get the opinions of other men. The thing is, I don't disagree with you. But it's the eternal amateur who shoots just the girls he likes. 

Let's see how this develops first. Just because a model responds to me and says she wants to shoot with me, doesn't mean it always happens... especially when it's a hi-profile person like Sophie.

Edit: I agree that the above photo isn't flattering (partly due to makeup), but I see possibilities in photos of better moments. From the FHM write-up:





http://www.fhm.com/girls/news/sophie-turner-is-still-ridiculously-hot-81399





There's more than enough there for me to make her look spectacular and soft.


----------



## 2easy (Sep 21, 2012)

your right thats why i said don't let my opinion change your mind. taking some good shots of her that make her look lifelike would really show your skill level and with her high profile it could be just the thing to get some attention your way


----------



## lordjin (Sep 21, 2012)

2easy said:


> your right thats why i said don't let my opinion change your mind. taking some good shots of her that make her look lifelike would really show your skill level and with her high profile it could be just the thing to get some attention your way


Lol @ "lifelike."


----------



## 2easy (Sep 21, 2012)

hahaha yeah i thought you would like that one lol. 

plus yeah i definitely selected that pic to make my point there is much better shots of her out there.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 21, 2012)

2easy said:


> hahaha yeah i thought you would like that one lol.
> 
> plus yeah i definitely selected that pic to make my point there is much better shots of her out there.


Hell yeah, you made your point. I think I flinched a little when I first saw it. Lol.

But here's a little secret. Earlier in my shooting days, a model would show up in her sweats and no makeup, and I was all "What the fuck is this? Is this the same girl?" But then she and the makeup artist do their thing, the lights get plugged in, and she photographs like an otherworldly creature of divine beauty. So now, even when not-so-hot looking model shows up, I no longer do the "What the fuck" part in my head. Some models "ugly" themselves up when out and about on their own (for obvious reasons). It's like a protective disguise.

And I've seen plenchees of photos (done by others) of models I've shot where they look downright ugly (which by the way is immense incompetence with any of the ladies I've worked with). I've seen ugly Carly, ugly Cali, ugly Zinn, ugly Tiffany, ugly Stephy, etc. It depends largely on who's working the camera. But I would like to note that I've never seen ugly Mosh.... Mosh is special. I haven't shot a blonde since.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 21, 2012)

Hey LJ - Everything is looking great as always. How is little Norell?


Here is a shot of the WOG:












And a flower shot:











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Sep 21, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey LJ - Everything is looking great as always. How is little Norell?
> 
> 
> Here is a shot of the WOG:
> ...


Your photos always make me happy. Thank you.

Little N is small, but her bud clusters are the same size as the big one. I'll try my best to take clear photos of her tonight.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks! What do her roots look like? Have you made any tea yet? Did you see the Shuttle fly by?


----------



## AzCannaMan (Sep 21, 2012)

2easy said:


> sorry jin its just a personal taste thing nothing against her as a model or anything. just did a quick google search to see if other pics could change my mind but unfortunately she just doesn't press my buttons.
> 
> that plastic fantastic look creeps me out. its like the "uncanny valley" theory. when creating humanoid robots they have to look either nothing like us or exactly like us otherwise if they are really close but just not quite right they fall into the uncanny valley and something in our minds is freaked out by that. well i feel like women with too much work fall into that uncanny valley for me
> 
> ...


She just went from a 10 to a 10 body with a 5 face. Fuck the plastic, this is wayyyy to Michael Jackson here... BUT damn she does have some great "assets"... other than her not so great face. Sad thing is i bet it was perfect, or damn close before all the bullshit she did to ruin her face. 

But every pic Jin has posted she is smoking hot, the camera is super deceiving...


----------



## 2easy (Sep 21, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> She just went from a 10 to a 10 body with a 5 face. Fuck the plastic, this is wayyyy to Michael Jackson here... BUT damn she does have some great "assets"... other than her not so great face. Sad thing is i bet it was perfect, or damn close before all the bullshit she did to ruin her face.
> 
> But every pic Jin has posted she is smoking hot, the camera is super deceiving...


yeah thats the thing that gets me. is I'm sure she was hot to start with. its pretty dismal though that women do this to themselves these days. i know you guys all love the junk in the trunk look but is it really necessary to get booty implants? i mean i really preferred her arse before

http://famousplastic.com/2011/04/12/sophie-turner-is-turning-into-coco/

maybe i should remove this pic. i don't want to swing everyones opinion


----------



## lordjin (Sep 21, 2012)

2easy said:


> yeah thats the thing that gets me. is I'm sure she was hot to start with. its pretty dismal though that women do this to themselves these days. i know you guys all love the junk in the trunk look but is it really necessary to get booty implants? i mean i really preferred her arse before
> 
> http://famousplastic.com/2011/04/12/sophie-turner-is-turning-into-coco/
> 
> maybe i should remove this pic. i don't want to swing everyones opinion


Oh no. Really? Is that why her ass is so big? Whoa. And I have trouble with breast implants! I didn't know that part. Good lookin' out. See? I asked the RIGHT guy.

Now I'm going to be the one ignoring a celebrity at Mayhem. Lol! Guy's got to stick to his principles.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 21, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Thanks! What do her roots look like? Have you made any tea yet? Did you see the Shuttle fly by?


The hanging root column is scraggly and almost non-existent, but there's pretty good mass below water surface.

I haven't made the tea. And I missed the shuttle.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 21, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> She just went from a 10 to a 10 body with a 5 face. Fuck the plastic, this is wayyyy to Michael Jackson here... BUT damn she does have some great "assets"... other than her not so great face. Sad thing is i bet it was perfect, or damn close before all the bullshit she did to ruin her face.
> 
> But every pic Jin has posted she is smoking hot, the camera is super deceiving...


And the camera part is just the start... let's not forget photoshop.


----------



## AlohaKid (Sep 21, 2012)

The Shuttle was wicked, I can post pics if you want


----------



## lordjin (Sep 21, 2012)

AlohaKid said:


> The Shuttle was wicked, I can post pics if you want


Do it. That would be awesome.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Sep 21, 2012)

AlohaKid said:


> The Shuttle was wicked, I can post pics if you want


Shuttle? huh


----------



## lordjin (Sep 21, 2012)

Shuttle, shuttle, shuttle.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 21, 2012)

Did quite a bit of under clearing. Just a little more to go and it'll be bare branch under screen. I like to do it little by little. A fresh misting of Serenade as well. I think the stuff actually smells good. Smells like... victory. Victory over my arch enemy, powdery mildew.

Here's center mass. I patterned the train so that the tall branches would jut at the edges while the death zone directly underneath the light stays ultra short.






And there's little Norell back there doing her best. She's contributing.


----------



## 2easy (Sep 22, 2012)

aww no close ups? i know there is a fine coating of trichs forming already i just know it.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 22, 2012)

2easy said:


> aww no close ups? i know there is a fine coating of trichs forming already i just know it.


They're starting to form.


----------



## slayer6669 (Sep 22, 2012)

lordjin said:


> OMG, K-pop. I don't know whether to laugh or cry.
> [video=youtube;9bZkp7q19f0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]
> Edit: In real life, if you see an Asian guy with a tattoo like that in an Asian sauna, you don't even want to look at him. He's organized crime.



hey jin you should do a remake of this video with you and some of your models haha


----------



## lordjin (Sep 22, 2012)

slayer6669 said:


> hey jin you should do a remake of this video with you and some of your models haha


I wonder if it would 'go viral?'

Edit:
I just came up with a title for my spoof video. "Ganja Style"

If I knew how to lay down cheesy electronica music in a computer program, it would be a start, but I could never get the budget to do it properly. Did you see those locations? Camera work? Lighting? Number of dancers? Cars? I could never approach that.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 22, 2012)

Hey, Cats and Kittens. Guess what? The real blog is finally up and running.


----------



## 2easy (Sep 22, 2012)

hey jin just stopped by greengurlz. looks good so far. do we need a wordpress account or something to reply?


----------



## lordjin (Sep 22, 2012)

2easy said:


> hey jin just stopped by greengurlz. looks good so far. do we need a wordpress account or something to reply?


I'm still figuring that part out. Apologies. I'm sort of learning as I go. I probably need to check an enable box somewhere.

Edit:
Found it. I actually had to uncheck something. You should be able to comment now.


----------



## 2easy (Sep 22, 2012)

haha hell yeah first one to comment on the new blog.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 22, 2012)

2easy said:


> haha hell yeah first one to comment on the new blog.


Oh, my first reply! Awesome.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Sep 22, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Oh, my first reply! Awesome.


Nice blog buddy, 2 comments there now


----------



## lordjin (Sep 22, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Nice blog buddy, 2 comments there now


How you liking them 'flowerless versions' so far? Not too shabby, eh?


----------



## AzCannaMan (Sep 23, 2012)

lordjin said:


> How you liking them 'flowerless versions' so far? Not too shabby, eh?


Very nice, it's Playboy meets High Times!


----------



## lordjin (Sep 23, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Very nice, it's Playboy meets High Times!


Thanks, Boss.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 23, 2012)

And re-posting in the Grow Room at Green Gurlz. If you're one of the fine folks who have contributed photos here, you're gonna be in for a pleasant surprise. I'll certainly include a flattering write-up.

Peace, growers.


----------



## slayer6669 (Sep 23, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I wonder if it would 'go viral?'
> 
> Edit:
> I just came up with a title for my spoof video. "Ganja Style"
> ...



lmao ganja style, that would be great, next we will be seeing you on the Ellen show lol


----------



## slayer6669 (Sep 23, 2012)

hey jin here are some more up to date outdoor widow pics. she is getting nice and fat. if you want me to take these pics out your thread just let me no and i will.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 23, 2012)

slayer6669 said:


> View attachment 2346044View attachment 2346045 hey jin here are some more up to date outdoor widow pics. she is getting nice and fat. if you want me to take these pics out your thread just let me no and i will.


Looks great. Wow. Almost done?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 23, 2012)

Found a Green.Gurlz blog but it is not you. Where is it? PM me.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 23, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Found a Green.Gurlz blog but it is not you. Where is it? PM me.


I'm not coming up on google yet. Type GreenGurlz dot com directly into your browser and bookmark it. I just did a write up on you.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 23, 2012)

i miss your personality and style and the way you always make me smile.
im working on this drawing..calling it Trimmings.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 23, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i miss your personality and style and the way you always make me smile.
> im working on this drawing..calling it Trimmings.
> View attachment 2346840


Very nice... the drawing and your reappearance. Shall I wait until you're finished to post on Green Gurlz?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 23, 2012)

YES PLEASE!! can u wait, that would be FANtasTiC!


----------



## lordjin (Sep 23, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> YES PLEASE!! can u wait, that would be FANtasTiC!


You're so talented, Amber. If I recall correctly, in addition to your drawings, you're also a photographer, right? I just have to do an extended article on one of Rollitup's most interesting members... all your crafts and strange goodness. Maybe I'll write up a funny, brief question sheet for you that I can post as an interview?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 23, 2012)

awe thanks lordjin for the nice compliments.
sure it sounds like fun, i hope it lives up to your expectations.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 23, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> awe thanks lordjin for the nice compliments.
> sure it sounds like fun, i hope it lives up to your expectations.


Don't really have any. Just goin' with flow here. I'll PM you when I'm ready.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 23, 2012)

But what with starting Green Gurlz and shampooing my rug, I just didn't have the time.

The clusters are getting bigger, and I'm raising the light every day.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 23, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Don't really have any. Just goin' with flow here. I'll PM you when I'm ready.


my pms were taken away from me a while ago. thats why i dont journal here no more. i hang mostly at bubbleponics these dayz. 
put i still like visit here now and then. got an art gallery and studio journal in the arts and crafts section over there. and i have full member priveys there , unlike here. so hit me up with a pm over there my friend. your girl looks tasty as always. much love and respect.... ambz


----------



## lordjin (Sep 23, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> my pms were taken away from me a while ago. thats why i dont journal here no more. i hang mostly at bubbleponics these dayz.
> put i still like visit here now and then. got an art gallery and studio journal in the arts and crafts section over there. and i have full member priveys there , unlike here. so hit me up with a pm over there my friend. your girl looks tasty as always. much love and respect.... ambz


Bubbleponics? Sounds like another place I can make fun of on my blog. I'll check it out.


----------



## brandon727272 (Sep 24, 2012)

Things are looking great Jin my man  Two of my three plants have been harvested and everything, but sadly I am no longer living at home with them 

Now that I can't grow anymore for awhile I'll prob be creeping threads more often to get my fix XD Can't wait to be smoking on some home grown soon though  
Hope you're doing well


----------



## slayer6669 (Sep 24, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Looks great. Wow. Almost done?


yep 2 more weeks at most, i cant wait to chop her down.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 24, 2012)

I envy you  greengurlz dot com ey  oooohhhhh yeah, you fukin beauty!!!!  

Plants are looking great Jin! You using a different HPS this grow? i remember your pics being much more green  still everything is as great as could be! i'm nearly done with my 3 day trim  maaaaaaaaaaan, i need fresh air and a break before i lose my mind


----------



## lordjin (Sep 24, 2012)

slayer6669 said:


> yep 2 more weeks at most, i cant wait to chop her down.


Lucky you. Smoke reports and harvest insanity reports are always welcome.



brandon727272 said:


> Things are looking great Jin my man  Two of my three plants have been harvested and everything, but sadly I am no longer living at home with them
> 
> Now that I can't grow anymore for awhile I'll prob be creeping threads more often to get my fix XD Can't wait to be smoking on some home grown soon though
> Hope you're doing well


What's this? Gonna be sitting on a pile of weed to smoke without a grow to watch? May I recommend *GreenGurlz dot com*? You may even see your girls on there if you're not careful... and you'll def see my girls there... as naked as my plants.



flowamasta said:


> I envy you  greengurlz dot com ey  oooohhhhh yeah, you fukin beauty!!!!
> 
> Plants are looking great Jin! You using a different HPS this grow? i remember your pics being much more green  still everything is as great as could be! i'm nearly done with my 3 day trim  maaaaaaaaaaan, i need fresh air and a break before i lose my mind


There he is. I saw that you left a comment at Green Gurlz. I only have access to my control panel at home, so your comment will be published later when I get in.

I'm planning to write an extended entry on you. I'm gonna re-post a bunch of your work on Green Gurlz.

edit:
It's the same ol' light. I just can't find my carboard 'green shot' light shield. I'll make another one.


----------



## slayer6669 (Sep 24, 2012)

yea will do ill get some pics of pre harvest and post harvest and post em up. i think she is going to yield good.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 24, 2012)

Found it! Looks very classy - well done! Hip hip hurray and all that rot


----------



## lordjin (Sep 24, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> my pms were taken away from me a while ago. thats why i dont journal here no more. i hang mostly at bubbleponics these dayz.
> put i still like visit here now and then. got an art gallery and studio journal in the arts and crafts section over there. and i have full member priveys there , unlike here. so hit me up with a pm over there my friend. your girl looks tasty as always. much love and respect.... ambz


I just joined Bubbleponics but couldn't find you.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 24, 2012)

slayer6669 said:


> yea will do ill get some pics of pre harvest and post harvest and post em up. i think she is going to yield good.


I think I need do a write up on outdoor growing at my blog.



Mohican said:


> Found it! Looks very classy - well done! Hip hip hurray and all that rot


Thank you! I'll be updating *Green Gurlz* rabidly.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 24, 2012)

*Global Bacon Shortage 'Unavoidable' Next Year, Says U.K.'s National Pig Association*












http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/09/24/bacon-sausage-shortage_n_1909609.html
From the acticle:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
"With pork costs rising, Great Britain is facing a bacon and sausage shortage as pig farmers cut back on herd size. But the problem may soon become global."
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Stop! Before you butcher your neighbor, it's just bacon and sausage! Relax! Geez!


----------



## lordjin (Sep 24, 2012)

Sure, he's talking about the cognac, but everything he says applies to the OGK of the same name... except with no annoying French accent.
[video=youtube;W4R5lmkQXso]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4R5lmkQXso&amp;feature=related[/video]
Discreet like lace. That's what I say to the bud-tender at the dispensary. Yes, I'm looking for something "discreet like lace."


----------



## slayer6669 (Sep 24, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I think I need do a write up on outdoor growing at my blog.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I'll be updating *Green Gurlz* rabidly.



hell yea your welcome to use any of my pics there are more in my thread than what i posted here in yours.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 24, 2012)

slayer6669 said:


> hell yea your welcome to use any of my pics there are more in my thread than what i posted here in yours.


Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 24, 2012)

Hell yeah. Great way to start the week. 





I still love you, Olivia.





I'll always love you... Even though you never read my fan letters, I'll keep sending one every day until the day I die.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 24, 2012)

I'll tell you what, I like Green Day a hell of a lot more than Usher, but alas, that is saying very, very little. Next time, Billy, why don't you play a real punk show where you'll get more respect? Oh, but wait, you already opened for Usher. Never mind.
[video=youtube;g9zogQOmQVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9zogQOmQVM&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]
Check out how he says "*I've* been around since..." and "You're gonna give *me* one fucking minute?" The other band members don't exist? What a prince.


----------



## Robert4budz (Sep 24, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Hey, Cats and Kittens. Guess what? The real blog is finally up and running.


Well done Jin ! Pics are classy and as always .. properly Lit ! Just like us ..  You've got the cure for purple flower-itis .. the need to see what's under pretty purple flowers !  There should be a R & D area for comparison experiment results .. i.e. Fluro vrs LED vrs HID .. OR Nutrient battle .. hydro vrs soil on growth rate .. etc.

Thanx from the Male perspective of cannabis ... after all .. it's All about the Ladies !


----------



## lordjin (Sep 24, 2012)

Robert4budz said:


> Well done Jin ! Pics are classy and as always .. properly Lit ! Just like us ..  You've got the cure for purple flower-itis .. the need to see what's under pretty purple flowers !  There should be a R & D area for comparison experiment results .. i.e. Fluro vrs LED vrs HID .. OR Nutrient battle .. hydro vrs soil on growth rate .. etc.
> 
> Thanx from the Male perspective of cannabis ... after all .. it's All about the Ladies !


Thanks, man. It was easier to do than I thought once I got going.

That's a good idea. I've been thinking about expanding by adding new sections on the header. R&D, huh? Soil vs. Hydro? Do I really need to go there? Lol!


----------



## Robert4budz (Sep 24, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Soil vs. Hydro? Do I really need to go there? Lol!


Nah .. after run'n ur set up .. Hell Naw !!!!! Just thot it would make a good section to see 'contributors' on. They'd have to submitt their parameters along with side by side photos and results, yield, smk rpt .. etc. Maybe 'others' will be willing to give up their space for the greater-ment (is that a word ? naw .. Robert-ism) of the cannabis community. While the readership benefits from the Proven results. There should be enough diversity here on RIU to find .. the best of the best.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 24, 2012)

Robert4budz said:


> Nah .. after run'n ur set up .. Hell Naw !!!!! Just thot it would make a good section to see 'contributors' on. They'd have to submitt their parameters along with side by side photos and results, yield, smk rpt .. etc. Maybe 'others' will be willing to give up their space for the greater-ment (is that a word ? naw .. Robert-ism) of the cannabis community. While the readership benefits from the Proven results. There should be enough diversity here on RIU to find .. the best of the best.


Hey, I'm all for user submissions. I'm an open book.

I'll think about the new section some more... You've already given me a good idea.


----------



## Robert4budz (Sep 24, 2012)

By the way .. Mosh is stuuuuuuuuning ! Sharp lines .. soft skin .. and just the right amount of contrast in old world look with modern 'rock'a billy' look. Don't know if it was ur mastery of light or she's just got reallllly soft skin ?


----------



## lordjin (Sep 24, 2012)

Robert4budz said:


> By the way .. Mosh is stuuuuuuuuning ! Sharp lines .. soft skin .. and just the right amount of contrast in old world look with modern 'rock'a billy' look. Don't know if it was ur mastery of light or she's just got reallllly soft skin ?


It won't surprise you that I think pretty highly of my lighting abilities, but her skin was like porcelain, making my job really, really easy. I swear, I would just press the shutter and a good picture came out every time. Not all models have this.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 24, 2012)

*Mitt Romney Wonders Why Ann Romney's Airplane Windows Don't Roll Down*

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/09/24/mitt-romney-airplane-windows_n_1910930.html?utm_hp_ref=mostpopular











From the article:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
&#8220;I appreciate the fact that she is on the ground, safe and sound. And I don&#8217;t think she knows just how worried some of us were,&#8221; Romney told the paper. &#8220;When you have a fire in an aircraft, there&#8217;s no place to go, exactly."

Romney said the biggest problem in a distressed aircraft is that "the windows don&#8217;t open. I don&#8217;t know why they don&#8217;t do that. It&#8217;s a real problem. So it&#8217;s very dangerous."

The main reason airplane windows don't open is because there isn't enough oxygen at cruising altitude to keep passengers alive. (The fear of window or cabin failures, which would lead to potentially fatal hypoxia, is why many planes are equipped with emergency oxygen masks.)

"You can&#8217;t find any oxygen from outside the aircraft to get in the aircraft, because the windows don&#8217;t open," Romney told the _Times_, suggesting that additional oxygen in the cabin during the electrical malfunction could've alleviated the problem. In fact, if there were an electrical fire on board, additional oxygen would have fed the flames.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
He's nothing more than a spoiled rich kid with a silver spoon and his foot in his mouth. He's not a smart man.

I wonder if George W. Bush wonders why airline windows don't roll down?

Scary fucking shit. Did anyone, even for a second, think this guy had a chance at beating Barry?


----------



## Robert4budz (Sep 24, 2012)

" *her skin was like porcelain, making my job really, really easy. I swear "*

Oh Yes.. I feel for you in that TERRIBLE job u have of shooting nude porcelain models and grow'n crip medicine ! .. Oh the Agony ! the Horror ..  I just wanna be the exposure tester/ lighting adjuster/ ass powder-er! 

Have you tried the tea yet ?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 24, 2012)

Did you see the SNL Ann Romney skit? It answers all of your questions!


----------



## lordjin (Sep 25, 2012)

It's flowering time!





Look at them trichs. Look at 'em!


----------



## lordjin (Sep 25, 2012)

Robert4budz said:


> " *her skin was like porcelain, making my job really, really easy. I swear "*
> 
> Oh Yes.. I feel for you in that TERRIBLE job u have of shooting nude porcelain models and grow'n crip medicine ! .. Oh the Agony ! the Horror ..  I just wanna be the exposure tester/ lighting adjuster/ ass powder-er!
> 
> Have you tried the tea yet ?


You have no idea how hard it is being me. Lol. I've not the tried the tea... other than Snapple.


Mohican said:


> Did you see the SNL Ann Romney skit? It answers all of your questions!


Missed that one. Is the Romney impression any good?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 25, 2012)

OK - Here it is:

http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/weekend-update-ann-romney/1418228

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Sep 25, 2012)

Mohican said:


> OK - Here it is:
> 
> http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/weekend-update-ann-romney/1418228
> 
> ...


I haven't watched the show in ages upon ages. That was surprisingly funny. The character of Ann Romney as presented by that actor (don't know her name) actually made her seem too cool and funny. I enjoyed that. Thank you.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 25, 2012)

Well, I just heard back from our sexy cannabis cowgirl, Mary Jane. She liked the green open-front halter minidress I picked out for her. I wonder how her back tattoo will come out?


----------



## lordjin (Sep 25, 2012)

Check out the design for her new single.





"Yeah, I'm gonna smoke some diamonds." Another clear indication that it's Death Valley between her ears.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey Jin,
Taking pics today and made some funky art:











The Wall of Greeen just keeps getting bigger:














Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Sep 25, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey Jin,
> Taking pics today and made some funky art:
> 
> 
> ...


Getting creative, huh? Interesting piece. That wasn't done in-camera was it?

Wow. That thing is getting pretty visible over the wall. You must have good neighbors.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Sep 25, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Wow. That thing is getting pretty visible over the wall. You must have good neighbors.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 25, 2012)

The samsung camera has heeeeeaps of in-built special effects Jin  gotta get one!! don't feel like a copy cat lol they are ahead of their time by a mile


----------



## lordjin (Sep 26, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> My thoughts exactly!


Great and suspicious minds think alike.



flowamasta said:


> The samsung camera has heeeeeaps of in-built special effects Jin  gotta get one!! don't feel like a copy cat lol they are ahead of their time by a mile


No, no I get you. Samsung makes cool electronics all around. It's been interesting to see them become a real player in the market over the years. "Oppa Gangnam Style." Lol.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey Jin, here is a shot for your favorite PO strain in the 3rd week of bloom. Not bad for just a measly side nug in the 3rd week eh? 

Taken on my fancy Samsung _cell phone_ camera lol


----------



## lordjin (Sep 26, 2012)

Talk about stretch. Oppa Gangnam Style! Shit, I can't stop saying that.





Alright, it's almost all clean down below. Under screen pruning was an extra bitch this time with one plant so grotesquely huge.





The big one is actually pulling the net pot out of the bin. This happens sometimes when I grow an especially large plant. Look at that fuckin' Anton hair. That's one from his outer coat.





Overhead shots.

















Le macros:











Oh, and Cannabis Cowgirl, Mary Jane, loves the blog and looks forward to being part of Green Gurlz. Yes!


----------



## lordjin (Sep 26, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Hey Jin, here is a shot for your favorite PO strain in the 3rd week of bloom. Not bad for just a measly side nug in the 3rd week eh?
> 
> Taken on my fancy Samsung _cell phone_ camera lol


That's robust calyx/trichome structure. Nice work, brother in Tahoe.


----------



## Loret55ta (Sep 26, 2012)

*

That Louie looks dank I'm hoping I get some buds like that​






















*


----------



## slayer6669 (Sep 26, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Well, I just heard back from our sexy cannabis cowgirl, Mary Jane. She liked the green open-front halter minidress I picked out for her. I wonder how her back tattoo will come out?



i like to give it to her gangnam style!!!!


----------



## slayer6669 (Sep 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;60MQ3AG1c8o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60MQ3AG1c8o[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Sep 26, 2012)

slayer6669 said:


> [video=youtube;60MQ3AG1c8o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60MQ3AG1c8o[/video]


It's true. That horsey dance is fucking infectious. I wonder how many Asian dudes are gonna be PSY for Halloween?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 26, 2012)

Sexy Lady!!!!


----------



## lordjin (Sep 26, 2012)

Loret55ta said:


> *
> 
> That Louie looks dank I'm hoping I get some buds like that​
> 
> ...


Thanks. You growin' Lou as well?


----------



## lordjin (Sep 26, 2012)

slayer6669 said:


> i like to give it to her gangnam style!!!!


But look out! She's armed with a six gun.


----------



## 2easy (Sep 26, 2012)

if you guys aren't careful we are going to have to rename this thread. 

The PSY appreciation thread lol

Oppa gingham style!!


----------



## lordjin (Sep 26, 2012)

Well, it's off to a modest but pretty energetic start. The articles are just pouring out. My typing fingers are actually having trouble keeping up with all the bullshit in my head. I'm whipping up some doozies for tonight's update. It's gonna be a massive one.





Look out for the Cali Logan introduction post, more fun-filled current events, another Community update (FlowaMasta), and of course the grow update. Are you all being good rollers and telling your friends? Good. Thanks.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 26, 2012)

2easy said:


> if you guys aren't careful we are going to have to rename this thread.
> 
> The PSY appreciation thread lol
> 
> Oppa gingham style!!


Dude, it took me a while, but that shit is fully in my system now. At first I rolled my eyes and thought, "Oh great, more embarrassing Korean shit..." But then I watched it a second time, and then a third time. I finally understand now. Look for a piece on "Gangnam Style" at Green Gurlz. One Korean to another. Help me, Bobby Lee... help me. Lol.





Edit:
Let me state for the record that I like PSY waaaaaaay more than Rain. And I'm the "hyung" (older brother) of both PSY and Rain, so they have to show me respect according to our culture. Remember that!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 26, 2012)

Kamshamnida


----------



## lordjin (Sep 26, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Kamshamnida


Well, I'll tell you what. This motherfucker is a fucking phenomenon.





He's all over the American media. 





He's already been blogged about to death. But few have the perspective of a real garlic-smelling, kimchi-eating Korean on OG Kush.











So I might have a few insights that my fellow bloggers just cannot offer.

PSY, you're a silly motherfucker, but at least I have some positive Korean shit to work with for a change, huh?





Let's just hope ol' Kim here doesn't kidnap PSY for his own amusement.

Edit: OOps, he died last year. Just put his ugly son's face in the place of the above photo.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 26, 2012)

Ah, Tiffany Crystal. What a delight. Here she is recently photographed by a person not fit to carry my gear.





And here she is Gangnam Style. I sent the same comparison to Tiffany just to make sure she knows.





Same model, same bed, better lens, better camera, better lights, better hands and eyes.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 26, 2012)

The kimchi looks yummy! 


I love Seaweed - eat it like potato chips:
































Have you ever eaten at the Kogi truck? 






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Sep 26, 2012)

Wanna take photos like me but just can't afford the Mark III?

Canon is about to release the answer! From Steve's Digicams:

*Canon EOS 6D preview*

Potentially the smallest full-frame dSLR on the camera market, Canon&#8217;s EOS 6D is a step up from the Canon 5D Mark II, but not quite at the level of the Canon 5D Mark III. The 6D dSLR utilizes Canon&#8217;s DIGIC 5+ Image Processor and offers a 20.2-megapixel full-frame CMOS sensor. In addition, the 6D offers a 3.0-inch, 1.04 million dot LCD display with a viewing angle of 170 degrees.





Interestingly, the Canon EOS 6D includes built-in Wi-Fi using a wireless transmitter within the camera. When connected to Wi-Fi, the 6D can transmit photos and video to social networking sites like Facebook or devices like smartphones and laptops. In addition, media can be transmitted between compatible PowerShot cameras. Another wireless function allows the camera to be controlled through an application on a tablet or smartphone, ideal for taking photos remotely.






GPS functions are also directly built into the 6D rather than requiring an add-on, external device. The built-in GPS receiver records longitude, latitude and elevation as well as EXIF data for geo-tagging while shooting. When photos are uploaded to social networks, the location data can be included to mark the spot where the photo was originally taken.






Regarding video recording, the 6D can record in both NTSC and PAL video modes at 1080p, 720p or standard resolution. ISO capabilities range from 100-25600 and the Canon Auto Focus system includes a newly-developed 11-point AF sensor. Moving away from Compact Flash, the Canon 6D is compatible with SD, SDHC, and SDXC memory cards as well as Ultra High Speed (UHS-I) cards.






The Canon EOS 6D is expected to be released during December 2012 in a body-only configuration and kit configuration with Canon&#8217;s EF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM zoom lens. The body-only Canon EOS 6D will have an MSRP of $2,099 and the kit version will be priced at $2,899.

*Canon EOS 6D features:*


Newly developed 20.2-megapixel, Canon CMOS image sensor
DIGIC 5+ processor
New 63-zone, dual layer metering sensor, similar to the unit found in the EOS-7D
Full 1080p HD video at 24, 25, and 30fps; 720p at 60 and 50 fps, standard video at 30 (29.97) and 25 fps.
Built-in Wi-Fi and GPS functionality
Remote control using free mobile application for iOS and Android
Release Time lag: Approximately less than 60 ms
Continuous shooting speed: Approximately 4.5 fps
3.0-inch LCD with 1.04k dots
ISO settings from 100 &#8211; 25,600; expandable to Lo (ISO 50), Hi1 (ISO 51,200), Hi2 (ISO 102,400)
11-point AF sensor (1 center cross-type point)
Multiple Exposure Mode
Compatible with SD/SDHC/SDXC cards (UDMA-7 and UHS-1 complaint)
Built-in headphone jack
Size: 144.5 x 110.5 x 71.2 mm
Weight: 770 grams


----------



## lordjin (Sep 26, 2012)

Mohican said:


> The kimchi looks yummy!
> 
> 
> I love Seaweed - eat it like potato chips:
> ...


Lol! That's so funny! 

Oh, yeah. I love dry seaweed laver. I get those and eat it with a warm bowl of steamed rice. Just grab a clump of rice with it and pop it in your mouth. It's like crude, basic sushi without all that nasty raw fish. I also eat them like chips.

I've encountered some interesting Korean 'street food' fusion trucks, but they never seem to stay in the same spot very long.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Sep 26, 2012)

Jin I wanted that camera you just posted till I saw the price! 

Whats the best camera I can get for under $200? I'm no photographer, just want something better then my outdated piece of junk & there is no way I could justify that kind of price for a camera w/o hitting the lottery! Basically cut off every fancy ass hoolie majigger off there, no GPS, or yada yada, also I dont want to change lenses ever or even have to consider buying a lens. Point & shoot, with good macro & outdoor ability. Is that too much to ask in that price range?


----------



## lordjin (Sep 26, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Jin I wanted that camera you just posted till I saw the price!
> 
> Whats the best camera I can get for under $200? I'm no photographer, just want something better then my outdated piece of junk & there is no way I could justify that kind of price for a camera w/o hitting the lottery! Basically cut off every fancy ass hoolie majigger off there, no GPS, or yada yada, also I dont want to change lenses ever or even have to consider buying a lens. Point & shoot, with good macro & outdoor ability. Is that too much to ask in that price range?


That there 6D is intended to be a more compact version of my camera, so it's still pro-level... hence the hefty price tag. You absolutely do not need this camera. FlowaMasta and Mohican use the same Samsung model. It's pretty amazing, and the price point is in your range.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 27, 2012)

I fucking passed out and forgot that I left my external res refilling. You guessed it, FLOOD CITY!. That shit was running all night! Can you see me rug doctoring the carpet at 7:30 in the morning cursing up a storm?

Fuck!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 27, 2012)

!


----------



## SFguy (Sep 27, 2012)

that SUUUCCCCKKKSSSS... but its sorta comical... are you on the second floor? LOLi left my kitchen sink running last week when i was doing dishes and same thing happened, but it was only running like 2 hrs...LMFAO


----------



## MrTokenPuff (Sep 27, 2012)

LMAO! Sorry, it's not really.....that funny... kinda..ish...as long as no true damage is done it's pretty damn funny, and a typical stoner move =) you're in good company, I'm sure all of us at one point or another have f'ed up like that. Are the girls ok?


----------



## lordjin (Sep 27, 2012)

Mohican said:


> !





SFguy said:


> that SUUUCCCCKKKSSSS... but its sorta comical... are you on the second floor? LOLi left my kitchen sink running last week when i was doing dishes and same thing happened, but it was only running like 2 hrs...LMFAO





MrTokenPuff said:


> LMAO! Sorry, it's not really.....that funny... kinda..ish...as long as no true damage is done it's pretty damn funny, and a typical stoner move =) you're in good company, I'm sure all of us at one point or another have f'ed up like that. Are the girls ok?


No, no... it's okay to laugh. No major damage done. And no, thank goodness I'm on the bottom floor. There was so much water that it soaked past the carpet and started seeping out into the courtyard. Lol!

Total classic stoner move! It's not my first time, either! Lol!


----------



## lordjin (Sep 27, 2012)

You may now google Green Gurlz. Thank you for your continued cooperation.


----------



## 2easy (Sep 28, 2012)

buddha tahoe og fail. this is hands down the shittest yielding plant i have ever seen never mind grown. she is in spectacular health not a blemish on her and everything is spot on in the environment yet she just decided she wasn't going to bud and produced these tiny specs.







what a let down.


----------



## 2easy (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## AzCannaMan (Sep 28, 2012)

2easy said:


> buddha tahoe og fail. this is hands down the shittest yielding plant i have ever seen never mind grown. she is in spectacular health not a blemish on her and everything is spot on in the environment yet she just decided she wasn't going to bud and produced these tiny specs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, what a shame. That's why seeds suck! Well at least you can make a shit load of hash out of all the plants!


----------



## lordjin (Sep 28, 2012)

2easy said:


> buddha tahoe og fail. this is hands down the shittest yielding plant i have ever seen never mind grown. she is in spectacular health not a blemish on her and everything is spot on in the environment yet she just decided she wasn't going to bud and produced these tiny specs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm. Yeah, I'm with ACM. Seeds aren't genetically stable. I've been reading so much about the mother plant selection process from people who start clone generations from seed plants. It's tricky sometimes. You just got a bad line going. Sorry to hear that, man. 

And you're right about the plants being in perfect health, so it's just the way they are. I mean OG's yield little compared to some other strains, but that is ridiculous. Strange how it's so plentiful in frosty fan leaves.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 28, 2012)

2easy said:


>


Damn, dude. The foliage is gorgeous, but it's mostly foliage! Where did these seeds come from again? Bad press for you, whoever banked these beans out!


----------



## lordjin (Sep 28, 2012)

Apologies for the slight lag in update. I've been on fire at Green Gurlz. I hope most if not all of you know what I'm talking about.





Much good shit in the works for today's update. Please look out for it.











You guys are the best! Thank you!


----------



## 2easy (Sep 28, 2012)

dare i say it..... the bean was from...... (insert suspense music here) Cali con.

it was a free seed and its only my small grow area so its no real drama. my vanilla kush looks as though i will pull around a lb so all is well I'm not going to lose sleep over it but its just a little disappointing because honestly the plant was so beautiful and lush i was expecting big things. oh well onward and upward.

next up to bat is paradise seeds delahaze a strain renowned for yielding well and a reserva privada og18. the delahaze has already shed its seed and the og is expected to do the same tomorrow


----------



## lordjin (Sep 28, 2012)

2easy said:


> dare i say it..... the bean was from...... (insert suspense music here) Cali con.
> 
> it was a free seed and its only my small grow area so its no real drama. my vanilla kush looks as though i will pull around a lb so all is well I'm not going to lose sleep over it but its just a little disappointing because honestly the plant was so beautiful and lush i was expecting big things. oh well onward and upward.
> 
> next up to bat is paradise seeds delahaze a strain renowned for yielding well and a reserva privada og18. the delahaze has already shed its seed and the og is expected to do the same tomorrow


I hear lots and lots of OG this and OG that all over these boards regarding seed plants. Funny thing? I was always taught that real OG Kush has not been developed into anything close to a fail safe seed. Cut only and California only has meaning and weight for good reason. In my opinion, you might get close with a seed plant, but even the best outcome will only approach the real Cali cut... and you run the risk of the seed moving completely away from its OG imprint... as has happened to many a seed grower I'm sure.





Interestingly, the Cali-Connect website has changed since the last time I looked at it. Online ordering is gone. They now list a bunch of California dispensaries that carry their seeds? What the fuck? I didn't know California needed unstable "OG Kush seeds." All their posted OG Kush pictures are gone too. Like this one:





I'm glad they took them down. Any OGK grower from Cali would know that this didn't come from a seed plant -- nor did _*any*_ of their other OGK pix posted next to their seed offerings. In fact I found the exact same OGK photos floating around on other seed bank sites. So they were clearly dishonest representations of their seed genetics. The above Tahoe photo looks as good as my shit. And that came from a funky seed from the UK? I don't think so.

Shall I post a piece on Cali-Connect at Green Gurlz?

Edit:
"Supplying only the finest California genetics to the world in seed form?" And your order form is gone - replaced by a list of California dispensaries that supposedly carry your seeds? What sense does that make?


----------



## 2easy (Sep 28, 2012)

the trouble with being in a country where it is illegal and not knowing any other growers is i have to search through all these seeds and find my keepers myself. so far i have managed to find only one strain worthy of the title keeper. 

i cant wait to do another run of my beautiful sun maiden to show her off to you jin. she shows just how good some crosses can be.... grapestomper x chemdawg og
super frosty buds with some really nice purple. unfortunately for legal reasons i dont store photos so you will just have to wait until my next run with her to see her in all her glory. probably wont be until after summer though so she can take advantage of some cooler temps and purp right up. this is my very own elite cut and im working on finding more. i can confidently say she would be right at home in your set up


----------



## 2easy (Sep 28, 2012)

i should mention that im starting to see a trend in my search for elite cuts. a lot of these OG kush strains that are available in seed form are s1's and inbred lines and im fairly certain that this is the reason they are all a little underwhelming. crosses using OG's seem to do better as they retain a little hybrid vigour


----------



## lordjin (Sep 28, 2012)

2easy said:


> the trouble with being in a country where it is illegal and not knowing any other growers is i have to search through all these seeds and find my keepers myself. so far i have managed to find only one strain worthy of the title keeper.
> 
> i cant wait to do another run of my beautiful sun maiden to show her off to you jin. she shows just how good some crosses can be.... grapestomper x chemdawg og
> super frosty buds with some really nice purple. unfortunately for legal reasons i dont store photos so you will just have to wait until my next run with her to see her in all her glory. probably wont be until after summer though so she can take advantage of some cooler temps and purp right up. this is my very own elite cut and im working on finding more. i can confidently say she would be right at home in your set up


I don't doubt that for a moment. Looking forward to more from you.

Fully appreciate that you're limited by your location. If you had this California shit, you would do 'em proud I'm sure.


----------



## 2easy (Sep 28, 2012)

maybe i need to get down and see flowa and grab some of the cuts he and his mates are passing around seems to be some good shit in that circle.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Sep 28, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Damn, dude. The foliage is gorgeous, but it's mostly foliage! Where did these seeds come from again? Bad press for you, whoever banked these beans out!


Swerve aka Cali Connection. Supposedly they are a "special selected Tahoe" or some shit, which i find odd as Swerve of all prople knows the Tahoe is clone only. So i'm thinking the Budda Tahoe is a "selved" (hermes till it polinated itself) Tahoe. Then take all the first generation of S1 seeds, grow all of them. Now you could (depending on if you even got males) either make S2 seeds by picking the best of the S1 plants and agains "Selving" it, thus making S2. Or you could if you got some males to work with from the S1's breed the best male to the best female which would be better IMO than S2 seeds and these wouldnt be selved but you would get regular beans. It's hard to get males from S1 or S2 seeds as these sre typically marketed as "feminized' since it's highly likley you'll get a girl (because no male was involved making it. 

Swerve has a thread on here somewhere (or actually i think it's someone elses thread but Swerve is in there) and people are bitching up a storm about the Buddah Tahoe seeds sucking for various reasons. 

To Swerve's accreditation you should be picking good Phenos when working with seeds... But you never know what it is till you run it all the way out... And also to his acredation, I LOVE the Tahoe OG clone only, which he did bring out to the public. And he's even thrown me some tips for her on here. So personally I have nothing against him


----------



## 2easy (Sep 28, 2012)

the buddha tahoe og. was a selfed tahoe og which was entered in the cannabis cup under the name buddha tahoe og because it was done through a stand that had something to do with big buddha seeds or some shit but swerve later changed the make up of the strain by crossing a reversed tahoe to a loiue XIII or vice versa to differentiate it from the buddha tahoe that big buddha seeds is selling. 

i have actually seen some really good results with these seeds i just got unlucky i guess or had some grower error somewhere that i cant figure out? no love lost just pop another seed and get on with the grow i say.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Sep 28, 2012)

2easy said:


> the buddha tahoe og. was a selfed tahoe og which was entered in the cannabis cup under the name buddha tahoe og because it was done through a stand that had something to do with big buddha seeds or some shit but swerve later changed the make up of the strain by crossing a reversed tahoe to a loiue XIII or vice versa to differentiate it from the buddha tahoe that big buddha seeds is selling.
> 
> i have actually seen some really good results with these seeds i just got unlucky i guess or had some grower error somewhere that i cant figure out? no love lost just pop another seed and get on with the grow i say.


Great attitude man, I would say no grower error at all. Straight up bad luck. Best way for you to fin a keeper will be to bust like a 10 pack (or even more ideally but lets be realistic) and grow out them all till you can take clones off them. Take cuts off all of them, mark them so you know what is what, and run the cuts all the way out. Then you can see which seed plants you have are good for keepers and it will be a lot quicker for finding a good one to keep. 

I bet if you bust 5 - 10 and ran them all side by side to compare for 1 run you could get one or two at least fairly close to the original clone only cut.


----------



## 2easy (Sep 28, 2012)

thats the plan eventually but for the time being i dont have the facilities to go popping 10 or even 5 at a time. 3 is about my limit for now which is why my focus is more on my fems than my regulars at the moment. i actually prefer regulars the plants just seem better but well, fems are just so convenient.. i could grow 10 or so small plants at a time but i would have to build a whole new hydro set up because i hate soil and coco. 

i am buying a new house before the end of the year so i dare say when that happens i will be building a new purpose built shed for growing then things might be different. for now i will just work my way through packs the slow way. if you could see how many packets of seeds i have stashed away you would laugh. at the rate im going i may never get through them all lol.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Sep 28, 2012)

2easy said:


> thats the plan eventually but for the time being i dont have the facilities to go popping 10 or even 5 at a time. 3 is about my limit for now which is why my focus is more on my fems than my regulars at the moment. i actually prefer regulars the plants just seem better but well, fems are just so convenient.. i could grow 10 or so small plants at a time but i would have to build a whole new hydro set up because i hate soil and coco.
> 
> i am buying a new house before the end of the year so i dare say when that happens i will be building a new purpose built shed for growing then things might be different. for now i will just work my way through packs the slow way. if you could see how many packets of seeds i have stashed away you would laugh. at the rate im going i may never get through them all lol.


Bummer, yea it's a bitch on space & time for that matter for sure. Especially considering you have to keep them around for so damn long before you know which ones to hack and which ones to love tenderly lol


----------



## lordjin (Sep 28, 2012)

And here we have 21 days of flowering! 

















Who loves ya, babies?


----------



## AzCannaMan (Sep 29, 2012)

Here's a couple Tahoe shots from tonight for the blog. Day 30 bloom


----------



## lordjin (Sep 29, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Here's a couple Tahoe shots from tonight for the blog. Day 31 bloom


That looks quite nice. Damn, your calyxes actually look thicker and denser than either of the Tahoes I grew. You'll be the next "A Sense of Community" update.

Edit:
Yeah, that is very distinct. I hate to keep beating a dead horse, but I can tell it's not Cali-Connect. Lol.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Sep 29, 2012)

lordjin said:


> That looks quite nice. Damn, your calyxes actually look thicker and denser than either of the Tahoes I grew. You'll be the next "A Sense of Community" update.
> 
> Edit:
> Yeah, that is very distinct. I hate to keep beating a dead horse, but I can tell it's not Cali-Connect. Lol.


Well here are a few more shots to confirm it's Elite pimp clone only goodness mwah ha ha ha 

Oh and correction... It's actually day 30! 

The macro is the same flower as the one shown by itself, just zoomed in a little more.


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Sep 29, 2012)

Looking great! 21 days have just flew by. the colas are going to be huge and have no room for fan leaves. lol
I just flew back to CT and found my east coast sour dee still alive in the wild (only starting feeding her a couple days ago.) . i think i have one more week till it gets too cold for it to survive.. ill edit in some photos a little later of it.


----------



## illtoxic (Sep 29, 2012)

That stretch.....my god!!!! Lol! And those Trichs!!! You certainly know what the hell your doing with hydro.


----------



## Robert4budz (Sep 29, 2012)

Quick question Jin .. I'm getting PH drops over nite .. 5.8 to 4.7 or lower. Evening temp 66 .. day temp 72. PPM 800 ish. RH 37% - 50%. No slime or slimey feel to power cord. Roots are all white except a little brown tint to main tap root. I've noticed as the temp rises there's more water uptake as the ppm rises (transpiration probably). Plants are fine tho ... just two brown splotches on the oldest fan leaves.


Guessing the tiny brown splotches are either mag/cal uptake issues due to PH or possible root burn from PH adjustment fluid added to rez .. ?? I was used to PH spikes up due to hot rez temps and subsequent slime when temps were over 80 .. just not used to such PH drops without ppm rising.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 29, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Well here are a few more shots to confirm it's Elite pimp clone only goodness mwah ha ha ha
> 
> Oh and correction... It's actually day 30!
> 
> The macro is the same flower as the one shown by itself, just zoomed in a little more.


Nice. I'm writing, writing, writing... You guys provide for such great subject matter. Thank you.



passthatsh!t23 said:


> Looking great! 21 days have just flew by. the colas are going to be huge and have no room for fan leaves. lol
> I just flew back to CT and found my east coast sour dee still alive in the wild (only starting feeding her a couple days ago.) . i think i have one more week till it gets too cold for it to survive.. ill edit in some photos a little later of it.


Please do contribute any photos you have. Thank you.



illtoxic said:


> That stretch.....my god!!!! Lol! And those Trichs!!! You certainly know what the hell your doing with hydro.


Thank you.

I know. And I thought they were gonna be pussycats. Wrong again. Shit. But the young buds do look very promising.



Robert4budz said:


> Quick question Jin .. I'm getting PH drops over nite .. 5.8 to 4.7 or lower. Evening temp 66 .. day temp 72. PPM 800 ish. RH 37% - 50%. No slime or slimey feel to power cord. Roots are all white except a little brown tint to main tap root. I've noticed as the temp rises there's more water uptake as the ppm rises (transpiration probably). Plants are fine tho ... just two brown splotches on the oldest fan leaves.
> View attachment 2354422View attachment 2354417
> 
> Guessing the tiny brown splotches are either mag/cal uptake issues due to PH or possible root burn from PH adjustment fluid added to rez .. ?? I was used to PH spikes up due to hot rez temps and subsequent slime when temps were over 80 .. just not used to such PH drops without ppm rising.


Well the first rule of thumb is to evaluate the appearance of the plants in question. They look great, so I wouldn't be too concerned about PH drifts (up or down). The unexpected is to be expected to a certain degree especially when running a very active reservoir. I actually experience odd ph fluctuations myself. It's almost as if the plants play 'musical ph' on me sometimes.

I've also noticed that when my plants get super big and are growing aggressively, they pretty much decide what the ph is gonna be themselves.

Just keep the res conditions as sound as you can and adjust ph accordingly. You'll probably see a bit of stabilization as the plants and roots increase in mass.


----------



## Robert4budz (Sep 29, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I've also noticed that when my plants get super big and are growing aggressively, they pretty much decide what the ph is gonna be themselves.


Thanks Jin ! Great to have someone to bounce this stuff off of in real time. Gonna hafta spliff ya  at the next LA Cannabis cup trip !! Just check'd um .. and yup .. Musical PH .. it's up to 6.0. 

FYI .. Pineapple express vrs White Widow.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 29, 2012)

Robert4budz said:


> Thanks Jin ! Great to have someone to bounce this stuff off of in real time. Gonna hafta spliff ya  at the next LA Cannabis cup trip !! Just check'd um .. and yup .. Musical PH .. it's up to 6.0.
> 
> FYI .. Pineapple express vrs White Widow.


Just gotta keep one eye on the ph at all times. Looking forward to seeing those bud.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 29, 2012)

Had to tie 'em. Check it out.

















Opening it up like this has solved the problem. They very top buds on the highest branches should be safe now.





Macros:























Lookin' deelish already.


----------



## D3monic (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## lordjin (Sep 29, 2012)

D3monic said:


>


----------



## D3monic (Sep 30, 2012)

Those are looking mighty sexy, I can't wait until I get some stretch... assuming I ever do with LED.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 30, 2012)

oh my...... you have a sexy strain there. And the quality of your pics!? wtf!? that shite looks like lemon merangue candy!!! Reallit outdone yourself here  awesome all round! sorry been quiet, you know how it is at harvest you rest..... you sleep.... you get high, oh and then you gotta rest cause you got so high beforehand  

Louie ...... marry me? I can see it already. Cruelty.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 30, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> oh my...... you have a sexy strain there. And the quality of your pics!? wtf!? that shite looks like lemon merangue candy!!! Reallit outdone yourself here  awesome all round! sorry been quiet, you know how it is at harvest you rest..... you sleep.... you get high, oh and then you gotta rest cause you got so high beforehand
> 
> Louie ...... marry me? I can see it already. Cruelty.


Thanks. I just rolled out the sack myself. Nice to wake up to your post.




D3monic said:


> Those are looking mighty sexy, I can't wait until I get some stretch... assuming I ever do with LED.


Do LEDs restrict stretching?


----------



## D3monic (Sep 30, 2012)

It seems there is a common complaint of plants grown under strictly led's causes denser bushier plants with not as long node spacing in between for bud sites. It seems peeps are faulting the LED's for this claiming not enough penetration but we all know that if a plant is getting enough light in high enough intensity that the plant doesn't stretch and the main reason the plant stretches is to reach for and out compete the surrounding plants for light.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 30, 2012)

D3monic said:


> It seems there is a common complaint of plants grown under strictly led's causes denser bushier plants with not as long node spacing in between for bud sites. It seems peeps are faulting the LED's for this claiming not enough penetration but we all know that if a plant is getting enough light in high enough intensity that the plant doesn't stretch and the main reason the plant stretches is to reach for and out compete the surrounding plants for light.


I would think plants staying short is a good thing.


----------



## 2easy (Sep 30, 2012)

hey demonic go check out the dawgs led grow journal he's doing great under his led's

https://www.rollitup.org/led-other-lighting/542556-dawg-house-grow-featuring-area.html

still got plenty of stretch. I'm pretty certain stretch is a genetic trait. just look at jin's louie, i don't think its short of light under that 1k lamp yet it has stretched to the heavens. of course plants not getting enough light will stretch even more in search of light too but its not the only factor.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey LJ,

Here are some Malawi Gold bud shots for you:


















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Sep 30, 2012)

Hps blocked shots, folks. Enjoy!


----------



## lordjin (Sep 30, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey LJ,
> 
> Here are some Malawi Gold bud shots for you:
> 
> ...


My goodness. What will the neighbors say? Seriously.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 30, 2012)

2easy said:


> hey demonic go check out the dawgs led grow journal he's doing great under his led's
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/led-other-lighting/542556-dawg-house-grow-featuring-area.html
> 
> still got plenty of stretch. I'm pretty certain stretch is a genetic trait. just look at jin's louie, i don't think its short of light under that 1k lamp yet it has stretched to the heavens. of course plants not getting enough light will stretch even more in search of light too but its not the only factor.


I agree. Stretching is a characteristic of strength as well as weakness.


----------



## slayer6669 (Oct 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;1O3OG8_NVJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1O3OG8_NVJI[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Oct 1, 2012)

slayer6669 said:


> [video=youtube;1O3OG8_NVJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1O3OG8_NVJI[/video]


I've been told by people who have smoked my weed that it's like Viagra. I grow good sex weed.


----------



## Dimnz (Oct 1, 2012)

will you share the louie seed bank neen looking no hope


----------



## lordjin (Oct 1, 2012)

Fuckin' spammers all need to fuckin' die.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 1, 2012)

Hey Jin - If you type the word seeds in a sentance RIU automatically makes it a link to the RIU seed page. I think the guy was legit.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Oct 1, 2012)

^ hahahahahhaha ahhh 

If legit, also super retardedly ultra baked as well and possibly illiterate LOL


----------



## lordjin (Oct 2, 2012)

I certainly hope I didn't point the spam finger wrongly, but that was kinda' retarded.


----------



## D3monic (Oct 2, 2012)

Marijuana seed bank ?


----------



## lordjin (Oct 2, 2012)

It's getting to be that time...





Have you been reading Green Gurlz like a good little roller?





Riot, isn't it?


----------



## lordjin (Oct 2, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Marijuana seed bank ?


Marijuana seed bank? What's a marijuana seed bank? Is that like a bank for marijuana seeds or something?


----------



## 2easy (Oct 2, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^spam^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## 2easy (Oct 2, 2012)

you have been reported jin rofl


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey hey all in Jin's thread 

got my numbers!! ignore the calculator i hit a wrong digit... close but final weight is 649 grams for my 1 girl. Happy i am...


----------



## 2easy (Oct 2, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Hey hey all in Jin's thread
> 
> got my numbers!! ignore the calculator i hit a wrong digit... close but final weight is 649 grams for my 1 girl. Happy i am...


come on dude that was one plant. surely you only got 4 ounces. i have heard more than that isn't possible indoors. rofl

great work flow thats some nice frosty nug too


----------



## lordjin (Oct 2, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Hey hey all in Jin's thread
> 
> got my numbers!! ignore the calculator i hit a wrong digit... close but final weight is 649 grams for my 1 girl. Happy i am...


What? That is so sick. I can't even approach that with *2* OG plants! Massive. I might have to report on this at Green Gurlz.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey, 2easy and FM, thanks for brightening my morning.


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 2, 2012)

No problemo  hey i gotta say.... This new Jack of mine.... Best yet! my woman comes running into the room just now. ' woooooooooooow no shit thats amaaaaazing.' i laughed sitting there nearly dribbling from 1 cone lol Alien weed... either that or my mrs is doing some weird hippy stuff to it. I seen a butterfly outside not long ago, could i move to see it again? not really


----------



## lordjin (Oct 2, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> No problemo  hey i gotta say.... This new Jack of mine.... Best yet! my woman comes running into the room just now. ' woooooooooooow no shit thats amaaaaazing.' i laughed sitting there nearly dribbling from 1 cone lol Alien weed... either that or my mrs is doing some weird hippy stuff to it. I seen a butterfly outside not long ago, could i move to see it again? not really


Man, I want some of that.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 2, 2012)

Well, we're off to a modest but robust start!





A heartfelt thank you to all who have been reading! And extra special thanks to those of you who have commented!


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Oct 2, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Hey hey all in Jin's thread
> 
> got my numbers!! ignore the calculator i hit a wrong digit... close but final weight is 649 grams for my 1 girl. Happy i am...


OH MY! if that was a indoor, I could only imagine if she was outdoors.
Great job flow! Love the Macro shots.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi!


----------



## 2easy (Oct 3, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Well, we're off to a modest but robust start!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for making it so interesting. you know if it was boring as shit i wouldn't waste my time over there lol. however every time i pop in there seems to be something new worth reading. keep up the good work


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Oct 3, 2012)

Good afternoon coffee 
Well seeing everyone posting some love id figure ill show some too. Its a Sour Dee bag seed.
Im still debating on how much longer she has. Im thinking another week for sure but i know temps are due to go as low as 44 degrees in a couple nights. Hopefully she'll either purple up or die lol . Fingers are crossed.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 3, 2012)

passthatsh!t23 said:


> View attachment 2359235View attachment 2359217View attachment 2359219View attachment 2359220View attachment 2359221View attachment 2359223
> Good afternoon coffee
> Well seeing everyone posting some love id figure ill show some too. Its a Sour Dee bag seed.
> Im still debating on how much longer she has. Im thinking another week for sure but i know temps are due to go as low as 44 degrees in a couple nights. Hopefully she'll either purple up or die lol . Fingers are crossed.


Let's hope for purple. I'll sacrifice an extra chicken for you tonight.



2easy said:


> thanks for making it so interesting. you know if it was boring as shit i wouldn't waste my time over there lol. however every time i pop in there seems to be something new worth reading. keep up the good work


THANK YOU!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 3, 2012)

A Flower shot for the Jinheimer 













Cheers,
Mo


----------



## stoneslacker (Oct 3, 2012)

Very impressive thread Jin. And the grow journal is pretty good too! 

You are a classic example of a true cannabis user...someone who thinks critically, displays knowledge in his arguments, and isn't afraid to have an opinion on a topic. Oh and you take pics of hot women naked. Winning!

BTW: Checked out the GG blog and I came away very impressed. Being Asian (1/2 Japanese) myself, I credit your ability to expouse intelligently on a number of topics to your superior Asian intellect. 

Anyway, all kiss-ass aside, props on a very entertaining journal and blog. Good luck at GG in the future. I'll head over there later and comment. Peace man


----------



## lordjin (Oct 3, 2012)

Mohican said:


> A Flower shot for the Jinheimer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're starting to thicken! Yeah!


----------



## lordjin (Oct 3, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> Very impressive thread Jin. And the grow journal is pretty good too!
> 
> You are a classic example of a true cannabis user...someone who thinks critically, displays knowledge in his arguments, and isn't afraid to have an opinion on a topic. Oh and you take pics of hot women naked. Winning!
> 
> ...


Thank you, man. Comments like yours make it all worth it... Great motivation to try even harder!

Edit:
I just read your comments at Green Gurlz, friend happa. You write with panache. Not bad.


----------



## stoneslacker (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey Jin. Not sure how into technology you are but this pretty amazing. I am doing a research paper on 3D printing, otherwise called additive manufacturing, and the concepts and actual applications of this technology are astounding.
This professor from USC is developing technology to fully construct a house, including plumbing and wiring, in under 20 hours.
http://www.contourcrafting.org/

They say that in the near future you will be able to order many things online and "print" them immediately at your house.
http://www.businessinsider.com/3d-printing-2011-2

Thought maybe a blog idea for you.


----------



## stoneslacker (Oct 3, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Thank you, man. Comments like yours make it all worth it... Great motivation to try even harder!
> 
> Edit:
> I just read your comments at Green Gurlz, friend happa. You write with panache. Not bad.


Thanks Jin. Judging by the posts here and your blog you seem to attract a smarter crowd than the usual RIU bunch.

Edit: I take that back. I do in fact read alot of good posts on RIU. Just seems like as with most things you usually remember the bad ones. But I will say most people I know who smoke weed aren't dying in anticipation for the next X Factor episode. Makes me believe that smokers are the only rational people left out there and our worlds only hope. Be afraid!


----------



## 2easy (Oct 4, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> Thanks Jin. Judging by the posts here and your blog you seem to attract a smarter crowd than the usual RIU bunch.
> 
> Edit: I take that back. I do in fact read alot of good posts on RIU. Just seems like as with most things you usually remember the bad ones. But I will say most people I know who smoke weed aren't dying in anticipation for the next X Factor episode. Makes me believe that smokers are the only rational people left out there and our worlds only hope. Be afraid!


oh man i read that edit and laughed a good old fashioned belly laugh.

yo jin heres an update on my pos buddha tahoe OG. she does have some redeeming aspects. despite the incredibly poor yield she stinks. like really really stinks, your eyes water and your nostrils burn, your brain registers a nasty industrial cleaning product or something? the leaves are awesome check this out







and there are some freaks too with little extra fingers







there are a bunch of nodes growing extra buds halfway along leaf stems which unfortunately i couldn't get a decent photo of maybe next time. 
and for what the buds are they are most certainly frosty. here is an under canopy shot to give you an idea of the resin rails going on down there.







I'm actually kind of glad i kept a clone of this because its going to be interesting to see what she will do when crossed with a decent male


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Oct 4, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Let's hope for purple. I'll sacrifice an extra chicken for you tonight.


That gave me a much needed chuckle! 
thanks jin.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 4, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> Hey Jin. Not sure how into technology you are but this pretty amazing. I am doing a research paper on 3D printing, otherwise called additive manufacturing, and the concepts and actual applications of this technology are astounding.
> This professor from USC is developing technology to fully construct a house, including plumbing and wiring, in under 20 hours.
> http://www.contourcrafting.org/
> 
> ...


Technology? I love technology. My grow, my photography, my blog... Computers and machines are fucking amazing.

Contour Crafting sounds very cool. Definitely the kind of thing for my blog. I've actually been thinking about a regular science-based feature. I just can't decide if I should call it "Science Saturdy" or "Science Sunday."

Y'know at first Contour Crafting seemed like an impossibility, but then I thought about all the computer guided fabricating equipment that already exists on a much smaller scale. I love those water jet metal fabricators... all computer guided mathematical precision. Amazing. So why can't those principles be scaled up for construction? Awesome. I'll have to blog about it.



stoneslacker said:


> Thanks Jin. Judging by the posts here and your blog you seem to attract a smarter crowd than the usual RIU bunch.
> 
> Edit: I take that back. I do in fact read alot of good posts on RIU. Just seems like as with most things you usually remember the bad ones. But I will say most people I know who smoke weed aren't dying in anticipation for the next X Factor episode. Makes me believe that smokers are the only rational people left out there and our worlds only hope. Be afraid!


Yeah, I certainly don't watch X-factor. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 4, 2012)

2easy said:


> oh man i read that edit and laughed a good old fashioned belly laugh.
> 
> yo jin heres an update on my pos buddha tahoe OG. she does have some redeeming aspects. despite the incredibly poor yield she stinks. like really really stinks, your eyes water and your nostrils burn, your brain registers a nasty industrial cleaning product or something? the leaves are awesome check this out
> 
> ...


Interesting. Yeah, that don't look like crap weed to me. So I think it's pretty safe to say that you didn't do anything wrong with this plant. Yes, a cross with a heavier yielding strain might be something...


----------



## ^Slanty (Oct 4, 2012)

Just thought I would stop in and say hi! Been a while. Here is a few pics of my latest going. One of the plants has a main root shoot about as thick as the stalk is so far! Forgot to make them full size.. whoops.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Oct 4, 2012)

Hey Jin, Look what I figured out how to do! I'm so proud of myself lol

Tahoe OG day 35.. I think


----------



## lordjin (Oct 5, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Just thought I would stop in and say hi! Been a while. Here is a few pics of my latest going. One of the plants has a main root shoot about as thick as the stalk is so far! Forgot to make them full size.. whoops.


Hey, what up, Slant? Nice to see you again. Stellar grow... again.



AzCannaMan said:


> Hey Jin, Look what I figured out how to do! I'm so proud of myself lol
> 
> Tahoe OG day 35.. I think


Lookin' good... (and familiar). Nice fuckin' calyx swell, bro.

Here I am at Flower - Day 27. Rock.





























Got a litte side-tracked by the debate. Your article is on deck.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 5, 2012)

Highest view count to date yesterday! Thanks much!





If and when this becomes gigantic, I'm throwing a party. You're all invited. Free weed.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Oct 5, 2012)

^ I'll be there for sure!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 5, 2012)

Furry boyz:









Happy Friday!


Mo


----------



## Mohican (Oct 5, 2012)

And here is a gurly pic:












Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Oct 5, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Furry boyz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just inspired a Green Gurlz post with this photo.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 5, 2012)

Mohican said:


> And here is a gurly pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, awesome.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 5, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> ^ I'll be there for sure!


You'd better be.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Oct 5, 2012)

lordjin said:


> You'd better be.


Consider me RSVP'd - You better have some of those fine ass models of yours there too! 

Jin, you ever respond to PO on those super crazy rare genetics? Just think, you could run them right after the louie lol


----------



## Scrogreen (Oct 5, 2012)

Eveything is lookn real nice bro!!!! Cant wait to see what ya pull.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 6, 2012)

Scrogreen said:


> Eveything is lookn real nice bro!!!! Cant wait to see what ya pull.


Thanks, the buds are gaining size rapidly.



AzCannaMan said:


> Consider me RSVP'd - You better have some of those fine ass models of yours there too!
> 
> Jin, you ever respond to PO on those super crazy rare genetics? Just think, you could run them right after the louie lol


I'll take PO up on their magical freebies sure enough.

It wouldn't be a party without models. Any success that comes my way, I owe it all to my sexy Green Gurlz. Also, I think I just found the next Green Gurl at Model Mayhem. 

And on that stellar note, let's have a look at Flower - Day 28.


----------



## Sobs (Oct 6, 2012)

Green Gurlz is awesome good reading! Nice Buds too can wait to see your final product!


----------



## AzCannaMan (Oct 6, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Thanks, the buds are gaining size rapidly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lookin Dank Jin! Now's the time to hit em with a high PK bloom booster for 1 week and watch em swell up fat as a beast like my Tahoe did. With Canna I use their pk13/14. It's cheap as hell too, its an awesome product! Plus you only use it for 7 - 10 days. You could prob mix it with the AN stuff your running...


----------



## Robert4budz (Oct 6, 2012)

You should have a 'green' cover charge ... the quality of medicine establishes VIP or not ! Awesome Blog


----------



## lordjin (Oct 6, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> lookin Dank Jin! Now's the time to hit em with a high PK bloom booster for 1 week and watch em swell up fat as a beast like my Tahoe did. With Canna I use their pk13/14. It's cheap as hell too, its an awesome product! Plus you only use it for 7 - 10 days. You could prob mix it with the AN stuff your running...


Good suggestion. With the Bloom AB and Kushie Kush mix I'm giving them, I need simply to decrease the dose of Bloom A and increase the dose of Kushie Kush to manipulate the numbers close to what you described. I'll def start doing that soon. 



Sobs said:


> Green Gurlz is awesome good reading! Nice Buds too can wait to see your final product!


Thanks for reading Green Gurlz. Here's a sneak peak at the next, all-new Green Gurl.







Robert4budz said:


> You should have a 'green' cover charge ... the quality of medicine establishes VIP or not ! Awesome Blog


Brilliant. Growers are so creative. Thanks for reading. Here's your sneak peek at the next Green Gurl. Enjoy. It's gonna be really, really HOT.


----------



## Scrogreen (Oct 6, 2012)

Oh I get there gonna really start putting on some weight! I think the last few weeks are reaaly were you see the buds swell. Lookn great!


----------



## lordjin (Oct 6, 2012)

Here we go. OG Kush. Pow!





They're noticeably bigger with each new day. I think we're starting to see where all that nutrient went.











Check out the lower nugs.





Who's your daddy?


----------



## slayer6669 (Oct 7, 2012)

stuff looks really killer man


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 7, 2012)

Absolutely stunning!

Mouthwatering. What a unique strain! almost has eucalyptus lookin leaves! nearly un-serated! unbelievable! beautiful. 

If our 2 strains got together..... and had babies..... Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuk. I think There has been a new standard set. I think we got lesbians on our hands.


----------



## cONkey (Oct 7, 2012)

u make coNKeys pLastic sticK turN to wood.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 7, 2012)

slayer6669 said:


> stuff looks really killer man


Tanks, bra.



flowamasta said:


> Absolutely stunning!
> 
> Mouthwatering. What a unique strain! almost has eucalyptus lookin leaves! nearly un-serated! unbelievable! beautiful.
> 
> If our 2 strains got together..... and had babies..... Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuk. I think There has been a new standard set. I think we got lesbians on our hands.


Ah, no one appreciates the finer points like you. Yeah, I think a cross between your monster indica and these here spindly OG's would result in a fine hybrid.



cONkey said:


> u make coNKeys pLastic sticK turN to wood.


TMI. But thanks!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 7, 2012)

Crystal Dreams! Makes me want some OG Ice Cream 

Finally tried my indoor. Very smooth with a sneaky high. Thought it was weak and then I tried to water my plants and could not figure out which faucet worked which hose hehe. Ended up with a face full of water and had a good laugh - it felt good in this heat. I am going to try some more today. The dry hit tastes very spicy but I can't place the familiar scent/taste.

That is one fine bottom you posted. I need to get to GG and check out the stories.


Here are some bud pics for you:
































Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Oct 7, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Crystal Dreams! Makes me want some OG Ice Cream
> 
> Finally tried my indoor. Very smooth with a sneaky high. Thought it was weak and then I tried to water my plants and could not figure out which faucet worked which hose hehe. Ended up with a face full of water and had a good laugh - it felt good in this heat. I am going to try some more today. The dry hit tastes very spicy but I can't place the familiar scent/taste.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a Sativa high alright.

You mean this bottom? I'm gonna shoot her for Green Gurlz asap. She's definitely in.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 7, 2012)

Yee-haw!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 7, 2012)

Louis 
Louis
Loueeeeee


----------



## killerobsession (Oct 8, 2012)

damn i would like to have a sip of louis while having a toke of this louis


----------



## hatsofftoya (Oct 8, 2012)

hey LJ
would it be too troublesome to ask for a root shot?

finally checked out greengurlz, pretty sweet. gj finally bringing your blog idea to life!


----------



## OldLuck (Oct 8, 2012)

You guys are just killing it with the pixs. I have learned so much from all you pure green thumbs.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 9, 2012)

Late update. This was last night.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 9, 2012)

OldLuck said:


> You guys are just killing it with the pixs. I have learned so much from all you pure green thumbs.


Shit looks dank.


----------



## ^Slanty (Oct 9, 2012)

I went away for a couple of days and came back to this:


I think I have just a wee bit of pruning to do!


----------



## zestay (Oct 10, 2012)

just read your entire thread. wow now i know how to scrog like a pro!!! thanks


----------



## lordjin (Oct 10, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> I went away for a couple of days and came back to this:
> View attachment 2367233View attachment 2367234View attachment 2367235
> 
> I think I have just a wee bit of pruning to do!


Yeah, you'd better trim that bush, yo.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 10, 2012)

Holy shit, I feel like crap.





I have to stop, though. It's just ridiculous of me to keep smoking the way I've been for the past three years.





Three years. Can you believe that shit? I think my body is shutting down. Lol.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 10, 2012)

With stuff that nice - I would smoke all the time too!


----------



## inhaleindica (Oct 10, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Late update. This was last night.


These buds and thc reminds me a lot of the Tahoe. Which one do you think yields more so far? Another beautiful gem to be growing.


----------



## ^Slanty (Oct 10, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Yeah, you'd better trim that bush, yo.


Removed a shitload of leaves last night. Can't even tell I was in there tonight!


----------



## illtoxic (Oct 10, 2012)

Jin, ya still using the Sensei Grow/Bloom line?


----------



## AzCannaMan (Oct 10, 2012)

I was wondering how the tolerance break (or lack thereof) was coming along lol

Now I know hahaha


----------



## lordjin (Oct 10, 2012)

Mohican said:


> With stuff that nice - I would smoke all the time too!


I'm down to the last crumbs of Larry from my last grow. It'll be a nice tolerance break for the last few weeks of the Louie bloom.



inhaleindica said:


> These buds and thc reminds me a lot of the Tahoe. Which one do you think yields more so far? Another beautiful gem to be growing.


No question. Tahoe is more vigorous, more powerful and a better yielder. Tahoe is also way easier to create an even canopy. These Louie branches are all over the place.


^Slanty said:


> Removed a shitload of leaves last night. Can't even tell I was in there tonight!


Wow, you must have monster vigor.



illtoxic said:


> Jin, ya still using the Sensei Grow/Bloom line?


Yes. But I'll use something else for my next grow.



AzCannaMan said:


> I was wondering how the tolerance break (or lack thereof) was coming along lol
> 
> Now I know hahaha


I'm dying, bro. Lol.


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 11, 2012)

i think somebody was meant to be growing weed and taking pics 







btw new thread 

New tent  new thread 











link

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/570843-flowamastas-methodology-how-grow-monster.html


----------



## lordjin (Oct 11, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> i think somebody was meant to be growing weed and taking pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckin' nonstop. Awesome. I just might have to blog about this.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm not really sure anymore. It says 34 on Green Gurlz, but I think I got my days mixed up somewhere. Anyway, here's how they look as of last night.





The crystals are starting to get really aggressive now.





Love it.


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 11, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Fuckin' nonstop. Awesome. I just might have to blog about this.


bit 'over the top' you think? hehe......... Gotta keep this strain going, i got no mates that can keep it going at the moment, so i'm her lifeline!!!  I cloned another last night, and put the other 10 week ol' girl outside.... she'll start flowering by the looks, but re-veg for Jan-Feb flower season  I have her in a very rich compost/organic/perlite/hydroton/coco mix and she's gonna take a few days to adjust in this shitty weather.

Edit i think you have skunk in your cab Jin!!! true blue skunk. Just look at that! amazing, made the most of it with the cam to i might add


----------



## Mohican (Oct 11, 2012)

How was the rain up your way today? We got pummeled down in the OC.










Broke some branches so I staked them up and hopefully they survive. This is when outdoors sucks argh :C



















Soggily,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Oct 12, 2012)

Mohican said:


> How was the rain up your way today? We got pummeled down in the OC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit. That sucks. We just got our eyebrows wet. Hardly anything at all.

By the way, soggy as they may be, that is some monstrous shit.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 12, 2012)

Hairs starting to dry here and there.





Apologies for photographing the same nugs over and over, but the canopy is crazy uneven so I can't really get at the nugs behind these tall frontal branches.





Y'wanna know something weird? Skipping the wake and bake has been making me sleepy as hell during the day.


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 12, 2012)

You don't need wake n bake when you got that in your cab  the fumes alone have got you inebriated hehe


----------



## Mohican (Oct 12, 2012)

Hey Jin - Happy Friday!

What do you think of the Louis? How does it compare in vigor and yield to the Tahoe? How is little what's-her-face hehe

Picked up some killer Japanese Bonsai scissors. The precision and balance is so Samurai 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Oct 13, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> You don't need wake n bake when you got that in your cab  the fumes alone have got you inebriated hehe


I waked and baked on more wispy Lou fluff. I'm so incredibly high off this premature throw-away shit... wow.


Mohican said:


> Hey Jin - Happy Friday!
> 
> What do you think of the Louis? How does it compare in vigor and yield to the Tahoe? How is little what's-her-face hehe
> 
> ...


Pix of the scissors please.

As they develop further, I'm starting to see more clearly the differences between Louie and Tahoe. Louie has fewer actual bud sites than Tahoe, but the nugs are bigger. The quality is gonna be out of this world if the trimmings getting me this high is any indication.

Here they are at Flower - Day 36. 





I think it's starting to get serious.


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Oct 13, 2012)

Last night temps reached way below into the high 20's. This morning was full of an unexpected harvest. But with the biggest step done, Time to dry.
Its sour dee, With mostly only water fed during flower, a 13.8g wet cola isn't that bad. 
__________

Those Crystals are packing even more in every photo. I must try hydroponics with my next indoor grow.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 13, 2012)

passthatsh!t23 said:


> View attachment 2372147View attachment 2372148View attachment 2372149View attachment 2372150
> 
> Last night temps reached way below into the high 20's. This morning was full of an unexpected harvest. But with the biggest step done, Time to dry.
> Its sour dee, With mostly only water fed during flower, a 13.8g wet cola isn't that bad.
> ...


Certainly. Hydroponics is out of this world.

Tonight's update at Flower - Day 37.





Packin' and stackin'.





Great density and shape on these. Looking very OG.





Had to do it. The smell was knocking me out.





See Green Gurlz for more.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey LordJin - I finally got some pics of the scissors:




































only the best for this:









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Oct 14, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey LordJin - I finally got some pics of the scissors:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty ninja alright.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Oct 14, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey LordJin - I finally got some pics of the scissors:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are straight bad ass! I want some!!!


----------



## lordjin (Oct 14, 2012)

Again, fewer buds than Tahoe, but larger buds. Observe:

















The bottom photo is of a lower nug. This strain denses up all the way down to the bottom, but the stems are so thin that sagging is an issue.





I'm combatting the problem with selective ties, but the buds just keep getting heavier while the stems stay weak and thin. Argh!


----------



## AzCannaMan (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey Jin check these babies out, Ta ta ta Tahoe Day 45 bloom! 

They seem to be_ loving _the Canna Coco & Coco nutes!


----------



## lordjin (Oct 14, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Hey Jin check these babies out, Ta ta ta Tahoe Day 45 bloom!
> 
> They seem to be_ loving _the Canna Coco & Coco nutes!


Wow, that's looking nice. And an interesting side by side with the Lou. Thanks!


----------



## 2easy (Oct 15, 2012)

agreeed that tahoe looks bomb canna man. 

oh and hey everyone been absent a while but im back


----------



## lordjin (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey, everyone! Why so quiet?





Is this the new, reserved Rollitup? Lol.


----------



## 2easy (Oct 16, 2012)

just been busy on my end. hard to keep up. your louie is looking mighty fine jin. my buddha tahoe is getting the chop in 2 weeks. the little buds are looking nice for what they are. super frosty white nuggets with huge swolen calyxes. she did throw out a few bananas on me too though. if i had of paid for this strain i think swerve would have been getting a strongly worded letter lol


----------



## lordjin (Oct 16, 2012)

2easy said:


> just been busy on my end. hard to keep up. your louie is looking mighty fine jin. my buddha tahoe is getting the chop in 2 weeks. the little buds are looking nice for what they are. super frosty white nuggets with huge swolen calyxes. she did throw out a few bananas on me too though. if i had of paid for this strain i think swerve would have been getting a strongly worded letter lol


In a sense you did pay. The effort, the time, the electricity. Bad genetics make me very angry for that reason whether the clone/seed was free or not. You're a better man than me.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 16, 2012)

Well here's the latest on the Jenni situation. She's gonna be in Thailand and Barbados from January to March of next year... Why is she telling me all this? She still expects me to fly out to Prague. In a word? HOT.






Edit: She just wrote me back. It's on! I can already hear the wedding bells. Lol!


----------



## AzCannaMan (Oct 16, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Well here's the latest on the Jenni situation. She's gonna be in Thailand and Barbados from January to March of next year... Why is she telling me all this? She still expects me to fly out to Prague. In a word? HOT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's still THE hottest girl I have ever seen you post a pic of... Just my opinion

I dont like the tits the size of watermelons, Injected lips, etc, that most seem to like these days. What happened to fucking hot blonde girls with slim bodies & proportional tits and lips, and cute unmutilated (plastic bs) faces? Oh yeah there she is posted above lol 

BTW the Green Gurls are all hot, but I still like Jenni


----------



## 2easy (Oct 17, 2012)

lordjin said:


> In a sense you did pay. The effort, the time, the electricity. Bad genetics make me very angry for that reason whether the clone/seed was free or not. You're a better man than me.


im not a better man just too stoned to get all angry lol plus i spend a good hr or so everyday just staring at my other girl. gonna pull big numbers with her for sure so i know im not going to be without dank.


----------



## slayer6669 (Oct 17, 2012)

man jin your stuff is getting extremely frosty


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Oct 17, 2012)

Looking great as always. Been lurking in the shadows and have to say WOW! The louie looks fantastic.  I've been busy with my new room. Running 4k watts in a 10x10 so it should be fun lol I will be watching so keep up the good work. As soon as my room is finished I will be posting up some pics. Running the real clone only ecsd, white fire #2 and #3, some white bubba, and a crowd favorite of Golden Pineapple.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 17, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> She's still THE hottest girl I have ever seen you post a pic of... Just my opinion
> 
> I dont like the tits the size of watermelons, Injected lips, etc, that most seem to like these days. What happened to fucking hot blonde girls with slim bodies & proportional tits and lips, and cute unmutilated (plastic bs) faces? Oh yeah there she is posted above lol
> 
> BTW the Green Gurls are all hot, but I still like Jenni


Hey, I love Jenni too.



2easy said:


> im not a better man just too stoned to get all angry lol plus i spend a good hr or so everyday just staring at my other girl. gonna pull big numbers with her for sure so i know im not going to be without dank.


I'm never too stoned to get angry. You're a good sort.



slayer6669 said:


> man jin your stuff is getting extremely frosty


Thank you for noticing.



Bird Gymnastics said:


> Looking great as always. Been lurking in the shadows and have to say WOW! The louie looks fantastic.  I've been busy with my new room. Running 4k watts in a 10x10 so it should be fun lol I will be watching so keep up the good work. As soon as my room is finished I will be posting up some pics. Running the real clone only ecsd, white fire #2 and #3, some white bubba, and a crowd favorite of Golden Pineapple.


Thanks, Birdy. Wow, 4k watts in a 10x10? I'm jealous.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 17, 2012)

Was a little tied up yesterday fighting internet wars. Here's the update a day late again.


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 17, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Again, fewer buds than Tahoe, but larger buds. Observe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just WOOOOOOOOOOOAH!!!!

I see you talking about having thin stems for support... ahh to find the balance  It's great having thin stems as in the buds they become next to nothing when dry but yes they don't hold wet weight well, this can be from too much early supporting ( not letting the branches fight against the weight ) or maybe not enough Silica base, I notice a vast improvement when i goto double strength during flowering after week 3 flower i goto 2 ml of silica, and the stems thicken and the cell walls become alot more tough.... But sometimes by upping the silica we have to drop another, but at that stage food should be built up enough so that it can be reduced so strength can regain. Gotta remember these hydro buds go from thumb size to fist in 1 month! barely enough time for the stems to keep up 

Beautiful work Jin, I'm Gobsmacked at your current strain. Couldn't of asked for anything better

1 Question: How are the 2 competing in the 1 res? is 1 fighting against the other? To me everything looks perfect, slightly burnt leaf tips just like i got, seems the better the strain the more touchy/feely we have to go towards the end....


----------



## lordjin (Oct 18, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Just WOOOOOOOOOOOAH!!!!
> 
> I see you talking about having thin stems for support... ahh to find the balance  It's great having thin stems as in the buds they become next to nothing when dry but yes they don't hold wet weight well, this can be from too much early supporting ( not letting the branches fight against the weight ) or maybe not enough Silica base, I notice a vast improvement when i goto double strength during flowering after week 3 flower i goto 2 ml of silica, and the stems thicken and the cell walls become alot more tough.... But sometimes by upping the silica we have to drop another, but at that stage food should be built up enough so that it can be reduced so strength can regain. Gotta remember these hydro buds go from thumb size to fist in 1 month! barely enough time for the stems to keep up
> 
> ...


Damn, that's some pretty deep plant science, dude. Silica, huh? I'll look into it.

The smaller plant is contributing in a meaningful way. Her buds are a little behind in maturity, but it doesn't look like the big one is strangling it.

Thanks for the comments, man. They make sense.

Edit:
Oh, and you noticed my burnt leaf tips, huh? It's not really as bad as I thought it would be considering I rode them on 1350ppm for a span of two weeks!


----------



## Robert4budz (Oct 18, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Oh, and you noticed my burnt leaf tips, huh? It's not really as bad as I thought it would be considering I rode them on 1350ppm for a span of two weeks!


No worries mate ! burnt tips is like make'n her beg to stop .. u got 2 Push It ! Frosty as a winter center fold Jin . Stephy and Mosh still have my artistic sex appeal .. What'da ya think about the Ghost or Diablo quantity vrs Tahoe/ Buddah/ Louie % ??

Green Gurlz should def be rock'n some tatted rock a billy Canna girl 4 Sho ! It's all about alternatives to the force feed Chit ..


----------



## 2easy (Oct 19, 2012)

hey jin its hard to hold a grudge for low yield when the underside of your canopy is this frosty. still cant wait to smoke this strain the frost and smell are incredible. i think its going to be lethal stuff


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 19, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Damn, that's some pretty deep plant science, dude. Silica, huh? I'll look into it.
> 
> The smaller plant is contributing in a meaningful way. Her buds are a little behind in maturity, but it doesn't look like the big one is strangling it.
> 
> ...


No worries  glad to be here! would of been an awful thing to miss out on


----------



## lordjin (Oct 19, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> No worries  glad to be here! would of been an awful thing to miss out on


Hey, the ol' thread wouldn't be the same without you.



Robert4budz said:


> No worries mate ! burnt tips is like make'n her beg to stop .. u got 2 Push It ! Frosty as a winter center fold Jin . Stephy and Mosh still have my artistic sex appeal .. What'da ya think about the Ghost or Diablo quantity vrs Tahoe/ Buddah/ Louie % ??
> 
> Green Gurlz should def be rock'n some tatted rock a billy Canna girl 4 Sho ! It's all about alternatives to the force feed Chit ..


So far Tahoe beats them all in quality (only because I haven't smoked Louie yet). Diablo and Platinum OG were the biggest yielders. Diablo was kinda crappy, but Platinum was very good.

I'm working on the tattoo thing, absolutely. 

Look out for my next Stephy shoot coming soon. 



2easy said:


> hey jin its hard to hold a grudge for low yield when the underside of your canopy is this frosty. still cant wait to smoke this strain the frost and smell are incredible. i think its going to be lethal stuff


Wow, that looks good, man. Small yes, but very frosty indeed. Here I am at Flower - Day 42.























Thanks for reading the journal and GG.


----------



## 2easy (Oct 19, 2012)

i broke open a jar of 4mth cured sun maiden today. it was soooo nice. 

i rolled a nice little joint and went out into my backyard for a smoke.once i came back inside i was just thinking how nice and up the high was when i stopped in my tracks and noticed something in front of me. i had the nicest little snake just resting on top of one of our lamps. it was almost aqua blue the colour was so vibrant i didnt think it was real. i thought i was hallucinating for sure, i was thinking fuck i dont think i have ever smoked anything this good before loll

sure enough though i wasnt tripping and there really was a snake staring at me from my living room lol 







completely high i had to come up with a plan i really didnt want to mess this capture up and have it get under the fridge or something it would be impossible to get from in there.

i luckily had a fishing net in the shed and i managed to scoop her up in that and release her into my backyard













she was so pretty. i am now completely sold on the idea of getting a DSLR camera because i really missed a lot of chances here for some great shots of what would have had to have been one of the prettiest snakes i have ever seen


----------



## Mohican (Oct 20, 2012)

A couple good bud shots today - used a tripod:









































Photoshopped the poles and wires out of this shot. Used the clone tool and added some colas  hehe

Original:












Quickly Photoshopped with Clone Tool:












Cheers,
Mo


----------



## 2easy (Oct 20, 2012)

hey jin can you make any recomendations for an entry-level dslr. also if you could suggest a few lenses. i will be after something for outdoor nature photography without having to get too close to the animal or whatever, and something for indoor budshots (not under hps probably make up a little photo box for budshots) and maybe a macro lens.


i would really aprreciate it. i have been looking but i really have no idea what im looking at


----------



## lordjin (Oct 20, 2012)

2easy said:


> hey jin can you make any recomendations for an entry-level dslr. also if you could suggest a few lenses. i will be after something for outdoor nature photography without having to get too close to the animal or whatever, and something for indoor budshots (not under hps probably make up a little photo box for budshots) and maybe a macro lens.
> 
> 
> i would really aprreciate it. i have been looking but i really have no idea what im looking at


What are you looking to spend on it total?


----------



## 2easy (Oct 20, 2012)

well between 500 and 1000 seems reasonable


----------



## 2easy (Oct 20, 2012)

what do you think of something like this for a beginner still learning the ropes(as in i know nothing at all about photography lol)

http://www.ebay.com.au/ctg/Canon-EOS-1100D-12-2-MP-Digital-SLR-Camera-Black-Kit-w-18-55mm-Lens-/110595554?_dmpt=AU_Digital_Cameras&_pcategid=31388&_pcatid=100&_refkw=DSLR&_trkparms=65%3A12%7C66%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C72%3A6422&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

which brands should i avoid which ones are value for money? theres a lot of choices and i feel like im swimming in an ocean with no idea which way to land.

edit:- after a lot of research i have come to grips with a lot of the terms used and i think I'm settled on the canon eos 1100d above. what are your thoughts jin? seems like a pretty good entry level camera


----------



## Mohican (Oct 20, 2012)

New Malawi Pic:








I love how this came out.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Oct 21, 2012)

2easy said:


> what do you think of something like this for a beginner still learning the ropes(as in i know nothing at all about photography lol)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/ctg/Canon-EOS-1100D-12-2-MP-Digital-SLR-Camera-Black-Kit-w-18-55mm-Lens-/110595554?_dmpt=AU_Digital_Cameras&_pcategid=31388&_pcatid=100&_refkw=DSLR&_trkparms=65%253A12%257C66%253A2%257C39%253A1%257C72%253A6422&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> ...


I was just going to recommend something in the Eos Rebel line. You pretty much found the exact kit I would have recommended. Go Canon. Avoid Nikon.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 21, 2012)

Mohican said:


> New Malawi Pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful shot. It looks like they're filling in nicely. Thank you.

Here's Flower - Day 44 for ya!


----------



## 2easy (Oct 21, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I was just going to recommend something in the Eos Rebel line. You pretty much found the exact kit I would have recommended. Go Canon. Avoid Nikon.


yeah i thought i remembered you telling me something along those lines earlier. plus i have been doing a shit ton of research on using slr's and there features just to make sure that i know what im getting my self into and along the way i picked up a few things that all point to canon's being a pretty good choice.

there seems to be a few good choices in the ilc market these days too but i think i want to go full slr. thanks for your help.

i think i will splash out and get one very soon. its a shame i have a harvest coming up in 2 weeks with some very nice buds but i dont think i will be getting the camera until after that unfortunately but at least it will give me 3-4 mths to hone my bud shooting skills before my next harvest photoshoot lol


----------



## Scrogreen (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice roots! Lookn good!


----------



## lordjin (Oct 21, 2012)

2easy said:


> yeah i thought i remembered you telling me something along those lines earlier. plus i have been doing a shit ton of research on using slr's and there features just to make sure that i know what im getting my self into and along the way i picked up a few things that all point to canon's being a pretty good choice.
> 
> there seems to be a few good choices in the ilc market these days too but i think i want to go full slr. thanks for your help.
> 
> i think i will splash out and get one very soon. its a shame i have a harvest coming up in 2 weeks with some very nice buds but i dont think i will be getting the camera until after that unfortunately but at least it will give me 3-4 mths to hone my bud shooting skills before my next harvest photoshoot lol


Sounds like a good choice. I'm sure we'll all still be here by the time you're finally up and running with your new camera. Here's Flower - Day 45. Peace.























Oh, and thanks for reading Green Gurlz, everyone. New record yesterday for views and visitors!


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 21, 2012)

i need a detailed smell report  and maybe a rubbed suga leaf  i can only imagine!!!!


----------



## lordjin (Oct 21, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> i need a detailed smell report  and maybe a rubbed suga leaf  i can only imagine!!!!


Pure fuel. I don't sense any citrus yet. Maybe in the next two weeks. This Louie is actually a little stinkier than Tahoe.


----------



## 2easy (Oct 21, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Pure fuel. I don't sense any citrus yet. Maybe in the next two weeks. This Louie is actually a little stinkier than Tahoe.


sounds pretty good to me. looking mighty fine too.


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 22, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Pure fuel. I don't sense any citrus yet. Maybe in the next two weeks. This Louie is actually a little stinkier than Tahoe.


pure fuel ey!! thats usually a sign of rotten stinky skunk  the longer the cure the more like spew she smells lol. Oooohhh thanx jin man, to be able to sniff those colas.... that would make me weep. 

I bet she's stinkier! She'll leave heaven on your taste 'buds' pun unintended...


----------



## AzCannaMan (Oct 22, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Pure fuel. I don't sense any citrus yet. Maybe in the next two weeks. This Louie is actually a little stinkier than Tahoe.


No Earthy OG undertones? I love that earthy OG smell coupled with the fuely/skunky goodness of the Tahoe!


----------



## lordjin (Oct 22, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> No Earthy OG undertones? I love that earthy OG smell coupled with the fuely/skunky goodness of the Tahoe!


That deep earthiness is one of the main reasons I grow and love this stuff. It's the unmistakable OG Kush characteristic that all OG's have in common. It's that fuel-soaked mud smell to be sure. How's the Tahoe coming?


----------



## lordjin (Oct 22, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> pure fuel ey!! thats usually a sign of rotten stinky skunk  the longer the cure the more like spew she smells lol. Oooohhh thanx jin man, to be able to sniff those colas.... that would make me weep.
> 
> I bet she's stinkier! She'll leave heaven on your taste 'buds' pun unintended...


I always get a little numb to the smell late in flower. I'm gonna have to get back to you with a more detailed report when they come down.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey Jin - I just got my pool back up and running and I kicked on the heater tonight to get the water to a comfortable temperature. The trippy part is - the exhaust from the heater blows right on the WOG. You should see what she is doing! It is like she exploded. Her colas and leaves are all standing at attention and I swear the buds are swelling. It is totally freaking me out. CO2 and heat


----------



## lordjin (Oct 23, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey Jin - I just got my pool back up and running and I kicked on the heater tonight to get the water to a comfortable temperature. The trippy part is - the exhaust from the heater blows right on the WOG. You should see what she is doing! It is like she exploded. Her colas and leaves are all standing at attention and I swear the buds are swelling. It is totally freaking me out. CO2 and heat


That is an interesting development indeed. Thanks for sharing. Very good visual for my stoned mind.

Were chuggin' on down the road here. Flower - Day 46












Thought you dope fiends might be able to appreciate this.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 23, 2012)

OMG - You and FlowaMasta are wizards at making indoor dank in weeks! You and he are like 3 or 4 grows in and I am still waiting on this Malawi! I can't wait to try some Jack's Cleaner from TGA and a big HID light this winter. That is if I can still move my arms after trimming all of this Malawi!


----------



## 2easy (Oct 23, 2012)

dont worry mo you will be rewarded with that true sativa high. the one you can only really get from long flowering pure sativas. hybrids just arent the same.

and jin holy shit thats some tasty looking bud. i swear they swell more each time i see them


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 23, 2012)

Damn that girl right there is sexy.. Frosty dankness rright there good work jin!


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 23, 2012)

Damn Jin. Thats just outright Dead set sexy!!

Here's my girl! day 13 Veg


----------



## 2easy (Oct 23, 2012)

shit flowa this grows gonna be a beast man. that little headstart on the clone is going to pay off big time i can see it now


----------



## 2easy (Oct 23, 2012)

hey flow you planning on sing any A/C this summer. i think its going to be a stinker. i never used mine last yr and my plants turned out fine but i think this yr is going to be mental. just wondering what your plans are?


----------



## AzCannaMan (Oct 23, 2012)

lordjin said:


> That deep earthiness is one of the main reasons I grow and love this stuff. It's the unmistakable OG Kush characteristic that all OG's have in common. It's that fuel-soaked mud smell to be sure. How's the Tahoe coming?


Heavy, crystally, hairy and hard to carry (for the stems). 

Some colas have given up the ghost and had to be tied to the cages, 12 more days till chop chop. Going 66 days, these are at 54 days. PO suggest 9-10 weeks, same as the Louie. I do love that earthy OG smell they all have in common...


----------



## 2easy (Oct 23, 2012)

fark that tahoe is a beast


----------



## lordjin (Oct 24, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Heavy, crystally, hairy and hard to carry (for the stems).
> 
> Some colas have given up the ghost and had to be tied to the cages, 12 more days till chop chop. Going 66 days, these are at 54 days. PO suggest 9-10 weeks, same as the Louie. I do love that earthy OG smell they all have in common...


Nice, dude. I think you're surpassing my Tahoe grows.

Here I am at Flower - Day 47.





























I'm right behind you.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 24, 2012)

2easy said:


> and jin holy shit thats some tasty looking bud. i swear they swell more each time i see them





wyteberrywidow said:


> Damn that girl right there is sexy.. Frosty dankness rright there good work jin!


Thank you, Gents.



flowamasta said:


> Damn Jin. Thats just outright Dead set sexy!!
> 
> Here's my girl! day 13 Veg


Damn, there he goes again! Just how does he do it?


----------



## AzCannaMan (Oct 24, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Nice, dude. I think you're surpassing my Tahoe grows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you sir, I am _swearing_ by the Canna nutes. They just love that shit! That Louie is looking amazing too though! You can certainly see the difference in our camera equipment when you put them side by side like that. Me and my cellphone camera, you with your professional quality pimp shit lol

Looking fantastic Jin! Great photography as well as plants.


----------



## Still Blazin87 (Oct 24, 2012)

Berryy Niiiiice!!! some beautiful nugs


----------



## 2easy (Oct 25, 2012)

im now the proud owner of a canon rebel t3 eos 1100d with a 18-55mm lens and a Tamron af70-300mm f/4-5.6

now all i have to do is figure what all that means and how to use it lol. 

1.5 weeks to harvest so i just have to become an awesome photographer in that time so i can get some nice bud shots lol


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 25, 2012)

2easy said:


> shit flowa this grows gonna be a beast man. that little headstart on the clone is going to pay off big time i can see it now





2easy said:


> hey flow you planning on sing any A/C this summer. i think its going to be a stinker. i never used mine last yr and my plants turned out fine but i think this yr is going to be mental. just wondering what your plans are?





lordjin said:


> Thank you, Gents.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, there he goes again! Just how does he do it?


Thanx guys  and yes i'm going to have a large electricity bill. House doesn't go over 24 degrees. That is expensive.

Oh, and Jin! how do i do it!? i got the link right here, all you need is..... : Click here for Flowa's Methodology!!


----------



## lordjin (Oct 25, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Thank you sir, I am _swearing_ by the Canna nutes. They just love that shit! That Louie is looking amazing too though! You can certainly see the difference in our camera equipment when you put them side by side like that. Me and my cellphone camera, you with your professional quality pimp shit lol
> 
> Looking fantastic Jin! Great photography as well as plants.


I actually use a 13 year old first generation Nikon for all my plant photos. I think I wrote that it was 20+ years old in previous journals, but it's not quite that old. 











Look at that thing. Weird, huh? They stopped making the swivel form factor ages ago. And get this, the sensor is rated at under 2 megapixels! The photos aren't half bad, huh?

It's the first digital camera I ever bought. Many cameras have come and gone since, but you never forget your first love.









2easy said:


> im now the proud owner of a canon rebel t3 eos 1100d with a 18-55mm lens and a Tamron af70-300mm f/4-5.6
> 
> now all i have to do is figure what all that means and how to use it lol.
> 
> 1.5 weeks to harvest so i just have to become an awesome photographer in that time so i can get some nice bud shots lol


Nice. I love it when someone gets interested in photography. I'm sure you'll get the hang of it. It's not that hard.



flowamasta said:


> Thanx guys  and yes i'm going to have a large electricity bill. House doesn't go over 24 degrees. That is expensive.
> 
> Oh, and Jin! how do i do it!? i got the link right here, all you need is..... : Click here for Flowa's Methodology!!


Flowa's Methodology? I'll check it out.


----------



## ^Slanty (Oct 25, 2012)

Day 2 of 12/12!


----------



## 2easy (Oct 25, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Nice. I love it when someone gets interested in photography. I'm sure you'll get the hang of it. It's not that hard.


yeah the canon is actually a breeze to use and im loving it. taking photos of anything and everything at the moment. the long zoom lense is a ripper. now i just need to set myself up a little photo booth with some led lighting so when i chop down my branches i can set them up in there and get some quality bud pron happening. i think i might set up my tents with alternate lighting for photo sessions too. that way i can just delay the firing of my hps in the mornings and switch on the secondary lighting for some photography sessions then just switch on the hps after im done.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 25, 2012)

so where can i get those louis genetics? clone only?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 25, 2012)

Clone only but Cali connections has some crosses with it and after seeing the pics of Jins Louie and growing cali connections cross it's similar so I'd say it's the real deal especially with the chunky buds and smell.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 25, 2012)

Jin I can't wait to grow those Buddha Louie's again as you reminded so much of it with your plants. Wish I would've took pics so you can see what I'm talking about. They look almost identical!


----------



## 2easy (Oct 26, 2012)

im still on the fence about my buddha tahoe the buds look so nice but my yield sucked. i definitely wont grow it again simply based on yield but if the buds are as nice as they look i may do some crosses with it

i would love to see shots of yours whiteberry if you have any


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 26, 2012)

I have no pics but i would definatelu give them another try i know i am. Some nice yielders in a pack!
http://www.thecaliconnectionltd.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=2137
http://www.thecaliconnectionltd.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=2169
http://www.thecaliconnectionltd.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1822

3 links to some dank ass heavy yeilding Buddha Tahoe og aka king Tahoe og
Pic by tman


----------



## 2easy (Oct 26, 2012)

fark if mine looked like that i would be a happy man. i still doubt i will ever buy a pack unless the smoko is through the roof and i really feel i have to go pheno searching for a better yielding version but really i have so much other stuff in my stash i doubt i will bother.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 26, 2012)

2easy said:


> fark if mine looked like that i would be a happy man. i still doubt i will ever buy a pack unless the smoko is through the roof and i really feel i have to go pheno searching for a better yielding version but really i have so much other stuff in my stash i doubt i will bother.


I hear you on that but yes smoke is thru the roof.. In a fem 6 pack you are bound to get half the girls looking like this as far as I can tell the Louie shows up more in this cross I had 3 look like this but less chunky and 1 Tahoe/sativa leaning. I still have about 4-5 more beans and I plan on running this with some new rare dankness beans and some alien genetics starfighter I got recently.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 26, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I have no pics but i would definatelu give them another try i know i am. Some nice yielders in a pack!
> http://www.thecaliconnectionltd.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=2137
> http://www.thecaliconnectionltd.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=2169
> http://www.thecaliconnectionltd.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1822
> ...


That looks really nice... and very similar to the Louie I'm growing. Here is Flower - Day 48 for comparison.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 26, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Day 2 of 12/12!
> View attachment 2386250View attachment 2386238View attachment 2386239View attachment 2386243View attachment 2386244


Damn, that's bad-ass. I love your white roots.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 26, 2012)

2easy said:


> yeah the canon is actually a breeze to use and im loving it. taking photos of anything and everything at the moment. the long zoom lense is a ripper. now i just need to set myself up a little photo booth with some led lighting so when i chop down my branches i can set them up in there and get some quality bud pron happening. i think i might set up my tents with alternate lighting for photo sessions too. that way i can just delay the firing of my hps in the mornings and switch on the secondary lighting for some photography sessions then just switch on the hps after im done.


Awesome. Feel free to share some of your photography with us. I can hardly wait to see your work.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey LJ - Your girl is looking frosty and huge! Can you please post a classic LordJin full cabinet shot? My next grow is going to be some frosty shit. This Malawi has a little, but no sugar leaves 


















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 26, 2012)

lordjin said:


> That looks really nice... and very similar to the Louie I'm growing. Here is Flower - Day 48 for comparison.


Yes very similar jin! The chunky cola oh my! Lol I'm going to be popping some soon. Since I don't have access to the cut and the cross seems to throw out Louis Dom phenos.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Oct 26, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey LJ - Your girl is looking frosty and huge! Can you please post a classic LordJin full cabinet shot? My next grow is going to be some frosty shit. This Malawi has a little, but no sugar leaves
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet the Malawi Gold will be an _extreme_ sativa high. Meaning not super strong, but very very clear headed. No cloudiness, or dumbness, or tiredness. I guess thats the trade off you have to take for growing a world class, pure sativa. She still looks beautiful by the way, super frosty or not! I wonder what she'll taste like?....

What is the smell like?


----------



## cONkey (Oct 26, 2012)

&#25152;&#20197;&#32654;&#21619;&#21644;suculent&#30340;&#65292;&#32654;&#21619;&#25105;&#24471;&#21040;&#40613;&#22855;&#30475;&#33879;&#23569;&#22899;&#27627;&#31859;&#19968;&#20999;&#30475;&#36215;&#20358;&#21644;&#36229;&#36942;24&#24184;&#36939;&#39173;&#20094;&#21507;.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Oct 26, 2012)

Found this in a thread from 2007 in Icemag about Tahoe OG origins --> http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=62026

I found it interesting, this is about the best OG Kush origin info out there. Sounds more plausible than anything else, thought I'd share for those who dont know the story. 

http://weedtracker.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13241
by Mysta 

OG Kush, Bubba Kush and The West Coast Dog.
"In late '93 John from Grass Valley Ca. got the Chem Dog cut. He shared it with me, Jerry(cowboy) from Dibble Creek Ca. and Harold(Putz) from Sunset Beach Ca. Putz had a male he called the secret ingredient. It was a cross of Lemon Thai and an Old World Paki Kush. Putz bred the secret ingredient to the Chem Dog. The buds that came out of this cross were going around So. L.A. county in '95. Someone told Putz that Kush must be so good because it was mountain grown. Putz laughed and told him "this Kush is Ocean Grown Kush bro". The tag stuck and it became known as OG Kush. In the spring of '96 Putz married a girl from New Zealand. Before moving there he sent cuts of his OG to me and Bob(beans) in Salinas Ca. He gave all his P1 stock and all the remaining seed he had to ****(mad dog) from Downey Ca. In late '96 **** sold some seed to some guys in the Valley. That's where the San Fernando Valley cut of OG comes from. It's like the Original only more sat in pheno type. **** sold a cut of the original to a guy in Orange county and that cut is called Larry today. It's still around Orange county. **** sent one other cut of the original OG to a breeder in Europe. As far as I know he never let anyone else have it.
Jerry bred his Chem Dog cut to a Humboldt county indica boy. This was the beginning of his cubing proccess. At BX3 he got a pheno that had all the smell, taste and kick of the Chem Dog, but in a pure indica pheno. Jerry gave this plant to Bob. It became known as the West Coast Dog.
Bob bred this plant to my Old World Kush male. He took a male from that cross and bred it to the OG cut Putz had sent him. This is what made the original Bubba Kush.
Jerry's cubed version of Chem Dog is what I sell as White Mustang".


----------



## 2easy (Oct 27, 2012)

haha well heres a small branch off of my dissapointing buddha tahoe OG. not quite as impressive as the cola wyteberry put up lol. fucked if i know what went wrong

if only it filled out


----------



## 2easy (Oct 27, 2012)

on the plus side though my other plant came through


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 27, 2012)

Good thing your other plant came thru.. The btog looks like a branch from your other plant. But give it another go since they are fems pop 1 or 2.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 27, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Found this in a thread from 2007 in Icemag about Tahoe OG origins --> http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=62026
> 
> I found it interesting, this is about the best OG Kush origin info out there. Sounds more plausible than anything else, thought I'd share for those who dont know the story.
> 
> ...


There is so many stories who knows what to believe. That story has been discredited by a couple breeders and some even said if u s1 the chem 91 skunk va cut it would be dead on to the Tahoe again who knows what to believe? But we all do know Tahoe is dank!


----------



## AlohaKid (Oct 27, 2012)

2easy said:


> yeah the canon is actually a breeze to use and im loving it. taking photos of anything and everything at the moment. the long zoom lense is a ripper. now i just need to set myself up a little photo booth with some led lighting so when i chop down my branches i can set them up in there and get some quality bud pron happening. i think i might set up my tents with alternate lighting for photo sessions too. that way i can just delay the firing of my hps in the mornings and switch on the secondary lighting for some photography sessions then just switch on the hps after im done.


Great pickup, that size lens and the Rebel were my first venture into DLSR and are great for all ranges of your photo needs. I still have my Canon 70-300 USM IS for a backup, plus it's a great alternative to the 70-200 IS if you're shooting outside and has a longer range because it's so much lighter. The 70-200 has a lot of glass and weighs 5.5 lbs. The difference in the crispness is slightly noticeable but if you're doing that long range not so much. Sold the Rebel to a friend and she is still loving it, never a problem in the 7+ years of it's life. Great camera, especially for the money.


----------



## 2easy (Oct 27, 2012)

AlohaKid said:


> Great pickup, that size lens and the Rebel were my first venture into DLSR and are great for all ranges of your photo needs. I still have my Canon 70-300 USM IS for a backup, plus it's a great alternative to the 70-200 IS if you're shooting outside and has a longer range because it's so much lighter. The 70-200 has a lot of glass and weighs 5.5 lbs. The difference in the crispness is slightly noticeable but if you're doing that long range not so much. Sold the Rebel to a friend and she is still loving it, never a problem in the 7+ years of it's life. Great camera, especially for the money.


thats good to hear. i have been really happy with it so far. im going to start searching for a lens wit even more zoom. i love nature photography and even the 70-300 still requires i get a little closer than i would like for capturing birds and things like that which spook easily


----------



## lordjin (Oct 27, 2012)

Wow, this place has pretty much become an OG discussion thread. I like the fact that I can sit back and read my own journal now without having to write much. Thanks. And I also appreciate that you guys are discussing mj genetics and photography and not some inane bullshit. Thanks again.

Here's the pulled back shot you were asking for, Mo.





And this next picture doesn't appear on Green Gurlz. It's an RIU exclusive.





And here's badass baby number two.





Happy weekend. I'm gonna start writing Science Saturday at Green Gurlz after I get something to eat. Look out for it!


----------



## lordjin (Oct 27, 2012)

2easy said:


> on the plus side though my other plant came through


I rate that Badass.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 27, 2012)

2easy said:


> haha well heres a small branch off of my dissapointing buddha tahoe OG. not quite as impressive as the cola wyteberry put up lol. fucked if i know what went wrong
> 
> if only it filled out


Yeah, that didn't size up. But something similar happened to me with a Blackberry Kush I once grew. Them nugs are small, but they're dank I would bet.


----------



## 2easy (Oct 27, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Yeah, that didn't size up. But something similar happened to me with a Blackberry Kush I once grew. Them nugs are small, but they're dank I would bet.


yeah everything points to dank. so hopefully a small jar of buddha tahoe in the cupboard will make for a nice treat every now and then lol.


----------



## ManishWayz (Oct 27, 2012)

Great thread!


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 27, 2012)

I would of smoked the leaves along with those tiny buds  they would of made up for a fair bit of loss..... they look tasty as, my mrs always pinches all my sugar leaves from inside the buds and she loves to vape them up. Some buds that i didn't trim before drying have the most incredible strong flavour 

Beautiful blackberry buds  i could imagine..... rarely VERY RARELY a strain pops up that reminds me of a blue/black berry even raspberry type strains, but do you think i can find the growers !? i gotta get me some seeds from a reputable bank and grow me some clones. 

You guys make me sick.
In a good way lol...............


----------



## Mohican (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi LJ - Thanks for the widescreen shot  Your garden is looking very dank as usual. The Badass Baby #2 shot - is that the little clone?

Science Shmience - hehe (Studio 60 reference - love Aaron Sorkin). You are very industrious today - where you been? Are you spending all of your time on GG? I need to go check it out today. I love your blog but I miss you here 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## 2easy (Oct 27, 2012)

heres some of my early work jin. still coming to grips with the camera but i got all these using manual focus which i thought was pretty good considering my noobness and its an action shot and all. its my resident kookaburra hes always in my yard.































p.s those lines you can see on some of the shots dont show up on the cam or in my other software but appear nly after uploading to photobucket. do you know what they are? is it something i am doing wrong or is it just photobucket?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 27, 2012)

Kookaburra Davey! Had to do it (Davey and Goliath reference) 


Picures look great here! Well done!


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 27, 2012)

so is the buddah cross the one pumping out louis phenos?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 28, 2012)

awe you so nice Gin for sharing and caring and your plants sooo beautiufl! can you please tell me how to pick up the lastest edition of GreenGurls please. 
Nice haul 2easy you crybaby about yur journal get your grow or me and flowamaster goin kick your ass when i get to Austraila.lol.on im watching you kid.
and if you ever need a pool cleaner Mo . im your girl. lol. what a sexy beast you have. looks like the rain gave her some love.have a sunshiney day !!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 28, 2012)

hahahaha, finally! i finally found it! got onto GREENGURLZ!!!!good times and lots of laughs. I like your style Jin baby. im no dyke ...by the way but i do appreciate your classy nude photography. Having a Masters of FIne art degree i do apprecaite your creativity and think your totally awesome!


----------



## AzCannaMan (Oct 28, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hahahaha, finally! i finally found it! got onto GREENGURLZ!!!!good times and lots of laughs. I like your style Jin baby. im no dyke ...by the way but i do appreciate your classy nude photography. Having a Masters of FIne art degree i do apprecaite your creativity and think your totally awesome!


How bout a little Rep+ Doc?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 28, 2012)

damn u know i would if i could AzCannaMan ..i run on ghetto privys here......BUT.. alas ... my good friend cONkey can for me! hes my new pm secretary and rep giver outer.oh shit.LOL and hes sexy as hell.the kids got potential.class and style.a bit of a lush ..please excuse his drunken posts...but hes still alright in my book.


----------



## 2easy (Oct 29, 2012)

been fooling around with different settings on my new dslr. playing with aperture for different depth of field effects and stuff its pretty cool.

figured out why most of my shots were looking terrible.... flash. played around a little with different shutter speeds aperture settings and iso settings and i think my shots have improved a lot now because i dont rely on flash for getting a good exposure.

but more than anything else i discovered something so cool it simply blew my mind. custom white balance! by using a grey card (or in my case the back of a white envelope lol) and giving my camera a reference for what white should look like under a hps i can get shots that look almost natural. i almost cant wait to get a new grow going just so i can practice shooting it lol

for the record i dropped 4 seeds today too. the infamous cinderella 99


----------



## lordjin (Oct 29, 2012)

2easy said:


> heres some of my early work jin. still coming to grips with the camera but i got all these using manual focus which i thought was pretty good considering my noobness and its an action shot and all. its my resident kookaburra hes always in my yard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful shots. I'm not really sure what that line is. Maybe if you re-size them to a slightly lower resolution photobucket might be able to deal with them better?


----------



## lordjin (Oct 29, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hahahaha, finally! i finally found it! got onto GREENGURLZ!!!!good times and lots of laughs. I like your style Jin baby. im no dyke ...by the way but i do appreciate your classy nude photography. Having a Masters of FIne art degree i do apprecaite your creativity and think your totally awesome!


Hey, you're too kind. Thanks a whole bunch for reading. Love you to death.



Mohican said:


> Hi LJ - Thanks for the widescreen shot  Your garden is looking very dank as usual. The Badass Baby #2 shot - is that the little clone?
> 
> Science Shmience - hehe (Studio 60 reference - love Aaron Sorkin). You are very industrious today - where you been? Are you spending all of your time on GG? I need to go check it out today. I love your blog but I miss you here
> 
> ...


No, that's the big baby.
I'm still here. And at Flower - Day 50, I'm looking forward to turning off the lights this weekend.





I'm shooting Stephy this weekend, too... so it's gonna be a busy one.





I have some really cool ideas for the Green Gurlz Stephy shoot.





I hope you'll all join us there!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 29, 2012)

You are done already - again! Arrrgg. I need to get some PO cuts! Can you help me get a good one?


----------



## AzCannaMan (Oct 29, 2012)

_"I have some really cool ideas for the Green Gurlz Stephy shoot._"

Me Too! Her fully naked with some of those nice choice Louie nuggs over her nipps & lips if you catch my drift! If your harvesting on Saturday you'll be trimming Louie while I'm trimming Tahoe lol, they are coming down Saturday too. I cant WAIT for my first bowl of her!!! Been wanting some since January when I was watching you smoke on it & reading your smoke reports! Now it's my turn, woo hoooo


----------



## lordjin (Oct 30, 2012)

Mohican said:


> You are done already - again! Arrrgg. I need to get some PO cuts! Can you help me get a good one?


Yes, you do. Do you want to try an OG? You have take a little extra care with them, but the results speak for themselves I think. I would just get a good healthy, rooted OG from those guys. I'm sure you could grow it.



AzCannaMan said:


> _"I have some really cool ideas for the Green Gurlz Stephy shoot._"
> 
> Me Too! Her fully naked with some of those nice choice Louie nuggs over her nipps & lips if you catch my drift! If your harvesting on Saturday you'll be trimming Louie while I'm trimming Tahoe lol, they are coming down Saturday too. I cant WAIT for my first bowl of her!!! Been wanting some since January when I was watching you smoke on it & reading your smoke reports! Now it's my turn, woo hoooo


Yes, there will be fully naked action to be sure.

I'm gonna let them sit in the dark on Saturday while Stephy and I shoot... harvest comes Sunday morning. I'm not dreading it that much this time because the yield is smaller.

Here are a few choice nugs as of Day - 51 Flower.


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 30, 2012)

The yield may seem smaller but those looks couldn't be any more resinous  and that means heavy weight 

seriously awesome work jin, nearly flip time for me, my jack has finally turned around and exploded in growth

Drool worthy. One for the 'wank bank'

Edit : looking at those heads..... WOOOOOOOOW MAN they are nuggety to the max. They will break apart like fat chunks of rock after you've dried!! i'm in awwwwe!!! each calyx has matured and swollen so evenly throughout. 


NOW THAT'S GROWING GANJA.


----------



## SFguy (Oct 30, 2012)

looks good jin..


----------



## Scrogreen (Oct 30, 2012)

lookn very frosty!


----------



## OldLuck (Oct 31, 2012)

So this is just a 55 day flower plant? You gotta love that sexy ho. Very nice grow like always bro.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 31, 2012)

OldLuck said:


> So this is just a 55 day flower plant? You gotta love that sexy ho. Very nice grow like always bro.


It seems to be for me. Thank you. And here they are at Flower - Day 52. Pretty much all done. I could harvest now if I wanted to, but I think I'll let them drink down the last remaining nutrient in their solution for the rest of the week.


----------



## AlohaKid (Oct 31, 2012)

Damn, you got Amber Trichs at day 55. Nice....


----------



## inhaleindica (Oct 31, 2012)

It seems like if you grow them right and in Hydro they finish up faster. I have had soil finish up 56 days when they should go 65 days. Its all in the sweet spot.


----------



## cONkey (Oct 31, 2012)

o yeah i also had on a wide silver sequin tight belt to help accesorize the rainbow dress as more disco then Clown. i couldnt edit the reply in GG . that was like the MOST IMPORtant accesory of the day. its the only freakin dress i own!!! pathetic i know.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 1, 2012)

Here they are! Just one more day of light!

















Are you as excited as I am? Almost? Maybe just a little?


----------



## lordjin (Nov 1, 2012)

cONkey said:


> o yeah i also had on a wide silver sequin tight belt to help accesorize the rainbow dress as more disco then Clown. i couldnt edit the reply in GG . that was like the MOST IMPORtant accesory of the day. its the only freakin dress i own!!! pathetic i know.


You can't leave out the wide sequin tight silver belt now.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 1, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> It seems like if you grow them right and in Hydro they finish up faster. I have had soil finish up 56 days when they should go 65 days. Its all in the sweet spot.


Yeah, they look pretty done to me.


----------



## DrFelterpus (Nov 2, 2012)

Whats nutes are you using?? They look fukn spectacular!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 2, 2012)

DrFelterpus said:


> Whats nutes are you using?? They look fukn spectacular!


Thanks. AN.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 2, 2012)

Hey LJ - Spectacular grow! I get high just looking at your buds 

I am thinking about updating my indoor grow system and I have a few questions for you. 

1. What are the dimensions of your cabinet? 

2. You are using a 1K light right?


Thanks,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Nov 2, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey LJ - Spectacular grow! I get high just looking at your buds
> 
> I am thinking about updating my indoor grow system and I have a few questions for you.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I look forward to reporting on the smoke.

It's only a tiny 4' x 2'. Yes, 1k hid.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Nov 2, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Thank you. I look forward to reporting on the smoke.
> 
> It's only a tiny 4' x 2'. Yes, 1k hid.


Mo - You could set up a 4' x 4' also with exactly all the same stuff, just twice the grow space. 1k is just right over a 4x4 area. If I were to make a 4x4 cabinet like jin's setup I would prob go with like 6 or 8 plant sites to cut down the veg time.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 2, 2012)

I am just trying to figure out what I can use in my space. I need to go back and look at my indoor thread and see if I posted the measurements of the cab.


----------



## 2easy (Nov 2, 2012)

smoke report on my buddha tahoe Og

potent potent potent bud. too much for me at first. i had to sit down for 10 mins and clear my head as i was totally dazed and confused. after a brief chill out though the high is electric you can almost feel your body buzzing. i can honestly say i will be buying a pack of these seeds after all i simply have to try and find a big yielding version of this bud


----------



## AzCannaMan (Nov 2, 2012)

2easy said:


> smoke report on my buddha tahoe Og
> 
> potent potent potent bud. too much for me at first. i had to sit down for 10 mins and clear my head as i was totally dazed and confused. after a brief chill out though the high is electric you can almost feel your body buzzing. i can honestly say i will be buying a pack of these seeds after all i simply have to try and find a big yielding version of this bud


Nice! If you could even do 2 or 3 at once that would help. Where those the Cali Con Budda Tahoe?


----------



## 2easy (Nov 2, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Nice! If you could even do 2 or 3 at once that would help. Where those the Cali Con Budda Tahoe?


yeah im limited in space so 1 or 2 at a time is all i can manage. and yep cali con


----------



## AzCannaMan (Nov 2, 2012)

2easy said:


> yeah im limited in space so 1 or 2 at a time is all i can manage. and yep cali con


Well hell... I guess even 2 would get you a keeper twice as fast lol. I think you already got the low yielding potent pheno out of the way LOL


----------



## 2easy (Nov 3, 2012)

yeah im keeping my cut of this one anyway. it might be good in crosses but if i can get a bigger yielding pheno thats as nice as this i will be very happy


----------



## AzCannaMan (Nov 3, 2012)

2easy said:


> yeah im keeping my cut of this one anyway. it might be good in crosses but if i can get a bigger yielding pheno thats as nice as this i will be very happy


Crossed to some Big Bud might yield some good results... Be easy to get a nice Big Bud male too probably...


----------



## 2easy (Nov 3, 2012)

im thinking maybe c99 male since i popped 4 of those a few days ago. or maybe mango widow. im thinking about dropping a few of those too. had a bit of spare time today and built a new hydro set up to handle the 4 c99's. its a pretty neat little setup so im thinking i might build another and run 4 reg seeds under each light


----------



## AzCannaMan (Nov 3, 2012)

2easy said:


> im thinking maybe c99 male since i popped 4 of those a few days ago. or maybe mango widow. im thinking about dropping a few of those too. had a bit of spare time today and built a new hydro set up to handle the 4 c99's. its a pretty neat little setup so im thinking i might build another and run 4 reg seeds under each light


Is Cindy a good yielder? What would you call Budda Tahoe OG x Cindy99

Tahoe 99? Budda Cindy OG? LoL

Who knows might be the best cross ever!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 3, 2012)

2easy said:


> smoke report on my buddha tahoe Og
> 
> potent potent potent bud. too much for me at first. i had to sit down for 10 mins and clear my head as i was totally dazed and confused. after a brief chill out though the high is electric you can almost feel your body buzzing. i can honestly say i will be buying a pack of these seeds after all i simply have to try and find a big yielding version of this bud


Nice. It doesn't surprise me. A bigger yielding cross would be awesome.


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 3, 2012)

lordjin said:


> well our scrumptious stephy has been busy lately. She just put up a bunch of new stuff at model mayhem to show that she's in incredible shape and looking better than ever!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*boooooooooiiiing!!!! 

*


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 3, 2012)

lordjin said:


> well our scrumptious stephy has been busy lately. She just put up a bunch of new stuff at model mayhem to show that she's in incredible shape and looking better than ever!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*boooooooooiiiing!!!! 

*


----------



## lordjin (Nov 5, 2012)

A day late in reporting, but I'm happy to say that I survived another harvest.





These were super easy to trim. I would say my trim time was at least four hours below average.





Louie XIII is an incredibly stinky strain.





The buds aren't as frosty as Tahoe, but they're much larger.





I think Louie has the edge in density over Tahoe as well as size.





And voila! Another harvest. No biggie, right?





Thank you for reading.


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 5, 2012)

lordjin said:


> A day late in reporting, but I'm happy to say that I survived another harvest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AMAZING WORK JIN!!! outstanding size harvest! I believe you pushed the boundaries this grow! and all has paid off bigtime!, maybe not as frosty as Tahoe, but she's OOOOOOOOZing sexiness. So glad i'm about to flower. Where does time go these days!?

Respect


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 5, 2012)

Simply Outstanding 

Peace
Asmallvoice


----------



## lordjin (Nov 5, 2012)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Simply Outstanding
> 
> Peace
> Asmallvoice


Thanks!



flowamasta said:


> AMAZING WORK JIN!!! outstanding size harvest! I believe you pushed the boundaries this grow! and all has paid off bigtime!, maybe not as frosty as Tahoe, but she's OOOOOOOOZing sexiness. So glad i'm about to flower. Where does time go these days!?
> 
> Respect


Cheers, mate. 

Damn, flowering already? Again? Shit, I can't wait around between grows this time.


----------



## 2easy (Nov 5, 2012)

looking good jin. gotta love those easy to trim buds. my last trim session was probably about 8 hrs


----------



## noob78 (Nov 6, 2012)

Awesome harvest Jin inspiring


----------



## inhaleindica (Nov 6, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Crossed to some Big Bud might yield some good results... Be easy to get a nice Big Bud male too probably...


You know that God's Gift is Grandaddy Purple x OG Kush. GDP is Purple erkle x Big bud. I believe God's gift from PO will yield more and have the same quality of a og kush? eh. I am gonna order some god's gift from them soon. .


----------



## inhaleindica (Nov 6, 2012)

Jin, beautiful harvest man. Keep up the hard work. Have you decided what you want to pick up from PO for next round?


----------



## AzCannaMan (Nov 6, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> You know that God's Gift is Grandaddy Purple x OG Kush. GDP is Purple erkle x Big bud. I believe God's gift from PO will yield more and have the same quality of a og kush? eh. I am gonna order some god's gift from them soon. .


Yes sir! Thats why I mentioned it, there are a shit load of crosses (although I cant think of any right now) that use Big Bud crossed to a smaller yeilding higher quality plant. Most of the time the result seems to be superior to both parents when doing Bid Bud crosses! Perfect example above.

I would FARRRRRR rather run GDP than the Erkel. I've run Subcool's Querkle (P Erkel x Space Queen) before and it was the biggest MF'er in the world to trim, yielded like shit, took forever, didnt taste as purple as I wanted, etc.

I have however smoked some KILLA GDP on more than one occasion. So I'd have to say I would never run the Querkle again, but I'd love to run Ken's GDP cut (which PO has, or they sell se.eds of it on the attitude now) 

Good call


----------



## Xaselm (Nov 7, 2012)

I'd just like you to know that I've read this entire thread from start to finish over the last few months, and I must say I thoroughly enjoyed every page. Your skills as a gardener are awe-inspiring, as well as that fantastic harvest. Can't wait for the smoke report. 

I only rarely post, I'm usually just a lurker. But you've brought me out of hiding again. Kudos.


----------



## inhaleindica (Nov 7, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Yes sir! Thats why I mentioned it, there are a shit load of crosses (although I cant think of any right now) that use Big Bud crossed to a smaller yeilding higher quality plant. Most of the time the result seems to be superior to both parents when doing Bid Bud crosses! Perfect example above.
> 
> I would FARRRRRR rather run GDP than the Erkel. I've run Subcool's Querkle (P Erkel x Space Queen) before and it was the biggest MF'er in the world to trim, yielded like shit, took forever, didnt taste as purple as I wanted, etc.
> 
> ...


I have PO's GDP and it is awesome. Yields great, tastes great and overall awesome plant to grow. Def. much better than querkle.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 7, 2012)

Xaselm said:


> I'd just like you to know that I've read this entire thread from start to finish over the last few months, and I must say I thoroughly enjoyed every page. Your skills as a gardener are awe-inspiring, as well as that fantastic harvest. Can't wait for the smoke report.
> 
> I only rarely post, I'm usually just a lurker. But you've brought me out of hiding again. Kudos.


Sounds like you need some Green Gurlz.

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 7, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> I have PO's GDP and it is awesome. Yields great, tastes great and overall awesome plant to grow. Def. much better than querkle.
> 
> View attachment 2401955View attachment 2401956View attachment 2401957


Wow. That looks really nice.


----------



## inhaleindica (Nov 7, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Wow. That looks really nice.


Thanks my man. I like how your Greengurlz site is set up. It is so easy to read and enjoyable man. Keep it up. Loving the simplicity of the background, which brings more focus on the words and pictures.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 8, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> Thanks my man. I like how your Greengurlz site is set up. It is so easy to read and enjoyable man. Keep it up. Loving the simplicity of the background, which brings more focus on the words and pictures.


Thank you. Green Gurlz is really catching on. Record-shattering number of views yesterday. Thanks, Obama.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 8, 2012)

My suction cabinet is incredible. I configured my air flow a little differently for this harvest and it cut dry time down by a 3-5 days! They dried enough to smoke in a little over three days. What's my secret? I'll never tell. Oh, those little ugly things at the bottom right are the shop nugs I threw in for comparison.





Taste? Best I've ever done. Y'know how sometimes you can't believe how good that hit was? Yeah.





Speed of drying affecting taste is a myth. Well it is with the shit I grow anyway.


----------



## Robert4budz (Nov 8, 2012)

lordjin said:


> A day late in reporting, but I'm happy to say that I survived another harvest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there sweeter satisfaction for hard work done well ?? .. A perfect picture may last forever .. however, I'll take my pleasure here and now. Congrats LordJin ! I think this celebration needs a Centerfold !


----------



## Mohican (Nov 8, 2012)

How did the small clone do?


----------



## inhaleindica (Nov 8, 2012)

lordjin said:


> My suction cabinet is incredible. I configured my air flow a little differently for this harvest and it cut dry time down by a 3-5 days! They dried enough to smoke in a little over three days. What's my secret? I'll never tell. Oh, those little ugly things at the bottom right are the shop nugs I threw in for comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! That looks awesome! My dry time is usually 2 to 4 days. I guess it depends on where you are.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 8, 2012)

Your gems make those shop nugs look gross!


These keep getting bigger 










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Nov 8, 2012)

Got a new camera today! Another Samsung WB150F - my old one was just not working right (after I dropped it on the cement on the lens :O) and it was on sale for $139!


----------



## AzCannaMan (Nov 8, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Got a new camera today! Another Samsung WB150F - my old one was just not working right (after I dropped it on the cement on the lens :O) and it was on sale for $139!


Nice! That's cheap, where did you get it?


----------



## Mohican (Nov 8, 2012)

Best Buy - Check this out - I can see trichs again!!!!












Cheers,
Mo


----------



## 2easy (Nov 9, 2012)

looking good mo. i still cant believe that is in your back yard lol


----------



## AzCannaMan (Nov 9, 2012)

2easy said:


> looking good mo. i still cant believe that is in your back yard lol


Combo of living in Cali, Big Brass Balls, & either cool or naive neighbors (at least to an extent) im guessing lol 

Props either way on that one


----------



## lordjin (Nov 11, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Best Buy - Check this out - I can see trichs again!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, it looks like it's finally maturing! What a marathon! But I must say, it looks really nice.

I ended up with just under 12 zips total, Mo. 





A bit less than I'm used to, but not too bad considering their uneven sizes.
[video=youtube;12H8NGpHg-8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12H8NGpHg-8[/video]


----------



## Mohican (Nov 11, 2012)

Was that you in the Vid?


----------



## OldLuck (Nov 11, 2012)

Nice harvest. looking very good. how long do you usually cure for?


----------



## OldLuck (Nov 11, 2012)

My kaya buds turned out huge this year. Can't wait to see how this louie x blackberry kush turns out
.


----------



## Towley (Nov 11, 2012)

Wow just wow


----------



## cONkey (Nov 11, 2012)

La La La La laaavvvLeeeee VidEO jin. lol. nice big hit, i was waiting for ya to blow some smoke in my mouth you tease. and i though u LIKED me. 
well i likey you.and no teasin here . Wha La!....!the finished drawing . cONkeys first .
View attachment 2406519View attachment 2406520


----------



## cONkey (Nov 11, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Was that you in the Vid?


yes that was me in the video.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 11, 2012)

cONkey said:


> La La La La laaavvvLeeeee VidEO jin. lol. nice big hit, i was waiting for ya to blow some smoke in my mouth you tease. and i though u LIKED me.
> well i likey you.and no teasin here . Wha La!....!the finished drawing . cONkeys first .
> View attachment 2406519View attachment 2406520


Hey, cool. Now maybe I can post a blurb about you at Green Gurlz? Let me have more of your artwork!

And I DO like you. 

Pix in natural daylight. Who says I never shoot outdoors?











Sure wish you could try some of this. It's very orgasmic.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 11, 2012)

OldLuck said:


> Nice harvest. looking very good. how long do you usually cure for?


Thank you. I usually try to keep the primo nug around for a month before hitting it. It's usually more like three weeks, though.



OldLuck said:


> My kaya buds turned out huge this year. Can't wait to see how this louie x blackberry kush turns out
> .View attachment 2406470View attachment 2406471View attachment 2406472


Interesting looking stuff. Huge nugs & crystals. Always a winning combo. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 12, 2012)

WOW LORDJIN!!! Louie turned out spectacular!! I never worry to much about yield especially when quality and taste go hand in hand  You get so used to inhaling what to me feels like breath freshner each cone! I want that taste again and again...... zombified! 

Again, well done lets hope my new Jack no.3 turns out half as sexy as your louie's ........

my turn


----------



## lordjin (Nov 12, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> WOW LORDJIN!!! Louie turned out spectacular!! I never worry to much about yield especially when quality and taste go hand in hand  You get so used to inhaling what to me feels like breath freshner each cone! I want that taste again and again...... zombified!
> 
> Again, well done lets hope my new Jack no.3 turns out half as sexy as your louie's ........
> 
> my turn


Thanks. I'm really enjoying it.

I'll check out your new grow when I get home tonight.


----------



## budballer (Nov 12, 2012)

Beautiful artwork and beautiful bud, gotta love this thread!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 13, 2012)

heres lookin at you kid!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 14, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> heres lookin at you kid!
> View attachment 2409655


I love it. It's perfect. But send me more like this to my email. That way I can have exclusives for Green Gurlz.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 15, 2012)

MALAWI GOLD WOG SKY









You want to come down to the OC and help me trim? PLEASE!!!!!!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Still Blazin87 (Nov 15, 2012)

Mohican said:


> MALAWI GOLD WOG SKY
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I would fucking looove to =) 

PS.. im a quarter mexican =)


----------



## Xaselm (Nov 16, 2012)

Very very nice, Mr. Jin. My green thumb salutes you and your bountiful harvest. 

Awesome work on Green Gurlz too, that site shall go far with you at the helm, I guarantee it.


----------



## OldLuck (Nov 17, 2012)

Reptilian og


----------



## lordjin (Nov 19, 2012)

Xaselm said:


> Very very nice, Mr. Jin. My green thumb salutes you and your bountiful harvest.
> 
> Awesome work on Green Gurlz too, that site shall go far with you at the helm, I guarantee it.


Thanks. I appreciate your confidence.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 19, 2012)

OldLuck said:


> Reptilian og


Lookin' great. Those are gonna monster up something awful.


----------



## D3monic (Nov 19, 2012)

Lemon OG popcorn. Having a hard time not snacking on it.


----------



## OldLuck (Nov 23, 2012)

Reptilian og


----------



## Mohican (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey LJ - 10 Months later - Trimmed, Dried and Available at Rite Greens!



















Smoke Report:


This is from a ground up early bud jarred for three weeks, then machine-rolled as a bomber doobie, rolled two weeks ago for a patient who was overwhelmed and we stopped. Had a couple hits from it on Thanksgiving and had a great time! No migrane (which are always triggered by Thanksgiving) 

It was now a two week old half doobie.

First hit smooth - wasn't sure it was lit. Second hit - the roof of my mouth goes numb. Third hit - lips go numb where they touch the doob. Two more hits and it goes out on its own - after two weeks it is still to gooey to stay lit!

Results:

Got very chatty and had a great time watching DaVinci Code. Had trouble falling asleep - very speedy but in the mind not in the heart. Definitly a morning medicine for use when you need to get things done.

Rollability - Grinds easily and has a nice waxy consistency that does not clump and it is not dry or crumbly.
Taste - No taste - almost undetectable. Numbs mouth.
Expansion - Big hits do not cause any coughing.
Head - High and euphoric. Not trippy at this dose (most I have tried so far).

Go get some and let me know what you think.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Nov 24, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Trimmed, Dried and Available at Rite Greens!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, Lordy. Yeah, I saw that in FM's new thread. How long did it take? Oh, btw, I'm getting ready to start again today! Heading down to PO in a bit. Wish me luck!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 24, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Lemon OG popcorn. Having a hard time not snacking on it.


Popcorn is really good if the strain is decent. And that looks pretty decent.


OldLuck said:


> Reptilian ogView attachment 2418227View attachment 2418226


Reptilian? Man, the varieties never end. Looks great.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 24, 2012)

When you going? Please take me with you!


----------



## OldLuck (Nov 24, 2012)

Reptilian og (NorCal og x Aliendog F3) 



lordjin said:


> Popcorn is really good if the strain is decent. And that looks pretty decent.Reptilian? Man, the varieties never end. Looks great.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 24, 2012)

Mohican said:


> When you going? Please take me with you!


Just got back! New Journal coming soon!

Tahoe Round 3!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 24, 2012)

OldLuck said:


> Reptilian og (NorCal og x Aliendog F3)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2419023View attachment 2419025


That's killer shit.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 24, 2012)

New thread alert! New thread alert!
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/586807-tahoe-og-kush-scrog-dual.html


----------



## lordjin (Nov 24, 2012)

New thread alert! New thread alert!


----------

